# Rreth Forumit | About the Forum



## liburni

Looking at our section, it looks very disorganized and messy.

Give your ideas of how we can best organize our section, and then after one weeks time, we can vote for the right idea, or combination of ideas of how to best organize our section.

Before you forward your ideas, have a look at other sections around SSC and see how they are organizing their sections, and put it together with what ever original idea you have.


----------



## G.C.F

Nice Thread 

Where read Projects And Construction 

You can se for example 

Prishtina (this section for prishtina projects)
Tirana (same thing what in prishtina section)

My idea is complicating but i hope you understand at least little. This my idea and i haven't watch others section, because we need make own style. NOT to copy


----------



## liburni

G.C.F said:


> Nice Thread
> 
> Where read Projects And Construction
> 
> You can se for example Prishtina (this section for prishtina projects)
> Tirana (same thing what in prishtina section)
> 
> My idea is complicating but i hope you understand at least little. This my idea and i haven't watch others section, because we need make own style. NOT to copy



no disrepscpet but you got bigger issues to sort out!


----------



## liburni

My idea:

I think the Slovakian organization is the best model by far in my opinion.

This is how their section is organized:

for the subforums:

*Projects and Construction Updates 

Infrastructure 

Your Cities 

Bratislava * 

Then the free reign section below:

Ours could be similar:

*Projects and Construction* (including all other cities besides Prishtina/Tirana)

*Infustructure *(including all of Kosovo and Albania)

*Your cities*( Photography from all pan-albanian cities)

*Prishtina *(Projects/Construction/Development/News from Prishtina only)

*Tirana *(Projects/Construction/Development/News from Tirana only)

Then below we will have the Free Reign threads, that eery other section has.

To be able to achieve this, we will need our own moderator, willing to organize this section and maintain it.

This is my idea, feel free to post yours.


----------



## 3tmk

Have you seen the Slovak and Bratislava sections before comparing yourself to them?

one thing though, making another section for the general threads, and leaving the main section empty, is not bad


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

We need a Cafe section for general and different discussions.


----------



## liburni

3tmk said:


> Have you seen the Slovak and Bratislava sections before comparing yourself to them?
> 
> one thing though, making another section for the general threads, and leaving the main section empty, is not bad



well it was an idea, and tha reason for this thread is to discuss them and see if they make it to one of the 'suggested ideas' when we poll them. 

Ill have a deeper look at the slovak forum and see how it runs, and see if i can make changes to my proposition.


----------



## G.C.F

Well, liburni's idea was simply great. But one question can all those Project ans contruction etc be in albanian language or have to be english.


----------



## liburni

G.C.F said:


> Well, liburni's idea was simply great. But one question can all those Project ans contruction etc be in albanian language or have to be english.


now i am relieved, since at least you like my idea. and no it will be in a chinese dialect. We will choose the dialect after we have a concensus amongst our members.


----------



## G.C.F

liburni said:


> now i am relieved, since at least you like my idea.


Hahaha, of course. Is here gays who can post fotos about projects, i mean who can keep this forum update.


----------



## liburni

G.C.F said:


> Hahaha, of course. Is here gays who can post fotos about projects, i mean who can keep this forum update.


we will employ robots with capeability to take newly updated pictures/articles from all search engines and post them here. These robots will run on ethenol, emphesizing our objective to contribute to a healthy environment.

Since robots will have to take orders from a higher authority, you will be given special powers, so that this system can run smoothly.

what do you think about this idea?


----------



## G.C.F

hahahaah, Your ideas is getting better and better. It could just like this, you say one foto please and then robots post fotos here that would ber good service. hahahah


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

G.C.F said:


> Hahaha, of course. Is here *gays* who can post fotos about projects, i mean who can keep this forum update.


Great idea GCF... We should ask gay people to post photos of all the different projects here...:nuts: :lol:


----------



## G.C.F

SkaNdErBeG said:


> Great idea GCF... We should ask gay people to post photos of all the different projects here...:nuts: :lol:


Hahahah, that's so funny I knew you understand me?


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

G.C.F said:


> Hahahah, that's so funny I knew you understand me?


nobody understands you.... not even you...


----------



## G.C.F

SkaNdErBeG said:


> nobody understands you.... not even you...


Man, you want here fight not me. I understand myself better than you think. 

U take that post so seriusly.


----------



## liburni

SkaNdErBeG said:


> nobody understands you.... not even you...


:lol:


----------



## olsib

Mos u merzisni me G.C.F. se eshte tip shume i lezetshem!

Eshte piperi i forumit!


Me kujton nje fare Deki KG!


----------



## G.C.F

A keni sektionin per "Prezantimin" per anetare te rri?


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Tek seksioni i fotografise duhet vene rregull se ka shume tema qe jane te njejtat ndoshta mund te bashkohen. 
Ndersa tek hyrja e forumit duhet nje Kafe ose Sofer se per momentin jane dy por asnjera teme ska kete emer.*


*Albania*

ALBANIA Photo Gallery
Albania - Nature Scenes
ALBANIA - Summer 07'
ALBANIA 2 0 0 6
Albania : A ray of sunshine
Albania Miscellaneous ‎
Albania's Mountains
Albania, A Country of Mountains
Albanian Alps
Valbona Valley 
Albanian cities
Albania's gorgeous southern coast
Albania's amazing "Blu Eye"
An Albanian Journey (August, 2005)
Building Coastal Tourism: Albania (June, 2005)
Castles of Albania
Jurney to Northern Albania
Pics from Albania
Outdoor Albania
Pano's From Albania
My journy to Albania 
Mali me gropa, Albania
Lakes and rivers of Albania
My personal collection
Sarande-Tirane [Nature]
Some Albania views ‎
The GREAT BIG Albania Thread (A MUST see)
Veriori's pics of southern Albania.

*Tirana*
Tirana Photo Gallery
Tiranacommie
Tirana & other in 1989
TIRANA before and during the communism
TIRANA, ALBANIA NIGHTLIFE!!! clubs, cafes, restaurants, hotels......
Tirana from the sky 
Tirana - Pools
Brarë, Tirana
St.George Lake - Tirana
Beautiful buildings of Tirana
Albania-Tirane-Dajti
Edi Rama Mayor - Painting the Town
EE Travel Guide: Tirana , Albania
Longest lift in the balkans 

*Vlora*
Aerial Shots of Vlora
Beaches of Vlora
Cities of Albania: Vlora
Dhermi Beach - ALBANIA
New Vlora photos ‎
Sazan Island , Albania
Vlora Episode III - Images
Vlora Beaches
Vlora and its beaches
Vlora , Albania

*Shkodra*
Cities of Albania: Shkodra
Lake Skadar/Shkodër
Old Images of Shkodra [ALBANIA]
Velipojë, Albania

*Durresi*
Cities of Albania: Durresi
Durrës , Albania 
Durrës - Summer 2006

*Gjirokastra*
Gjirokastra in Unesco's list of World Heritage
Gjirokastra (My favorite city in Albania) ‎

*Kukesi*
Kukes, Albania
Lake Koman

*Lezha*
Lezha
Lezha, Albania
Shëngjin, Albania

*Librazhdi*
Librazhd, Albania

*Elbasani*
Cities of Albania: Elbanasi
Elbasani, Albania
Elbasani ‎

*Kruja*
'Renovation Update' - Kruja, Albania (August, 2005)
Cities of Albania: Kruja
Kruja - A town of history
Kruja, Albania

*Berati*
Berat: A city-museum!!!
Berat 2005
Berat , Albania
Cities of Albania: Berati

*Burreli*
Burreli, Albani

*Saranda*
Lovely Saranda 2005
Saranda 2006
Saranda, Albania
Saranda, ALBANIA
Butrint National Park and Surroundings
Butrint , Albania
[ Butrint ] - ALBANIA

*Kavaja*
Golem beach, Albania
Kavajë , Albania

*Korca*
Cities of Albania: Korca
Korça , Albania
Prespa

*Pogradeci*
Pogradec , Albania ‎



*Kosova*

KOSOVA Photo Gallery ‎
Updated pictures of Kosovo
Reflections from Kosovo
Catholic Churches in Kosovo
Kosova's Nature
Kosovo, SCG
My journey to Kosova

*Prishtina*
Prishtina Photo Gallery
Driving Through Prishtina
Pristina/Prishtinë August 2005
Pristina
Prishtina From 1900 to 2005
Prishtina 2006
Prishtina - Photo Album

*Mitrovica*
Kosovska Mitrovica - Serbia

*Gjakova*
Gjakova - Djakovica

*Ferizaj*
Ferizaj, Kosovo
Ferizaj(Urosevac)-Kosovo

*Peja*
City of Peja

*Podujeva*
Podujeva, Kosove

*Prizreni*
Prizren
Prizren , Kosovo, SCG 
Prizren and Surroundings
Prizren Wallpapers
Prizren, Kosova
The GREAT BIG Prizren Thread

*Rugova*
Rugova, Kosovo(SiCG)



*Other Photo Threads*

My Photo Album - Pictures from my summer vacation in Albania, Kosovo and Macedonia...
Dardan's NYC Pics
Dibra e Madhe 2006
prespa transboundary park
Skopje/Üsküp/Shkup/Ckoпje
Tetovo/Tetova , Macedonia
Strugë/Struga - Macedonia
The city of Ulqin/Ulcijn
Ulcinj/Ulqin , Montenegro
Albania and Macedonia (June/July 2005)


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Poshte: 

[....] Projects & construction Updates
Photography
etc.

Rrofte:


[....] Projekte & zhvillime urbane
Albumi fotografik
etj.

nen-forumi shqip ka nevoje per nje shqipetarizim te ashper edhe ne emrinin e thread-eve!

A eshte dikush tjeter dakord me mua?


----------



## AltinD

gjergjkastrioti said:


> *Tek seksioni i fotografise duhet vene rregull se ka shume tema qe jane te njejtat ndoshta mund te bashkohen...*


*

Lexo me poshte. 



AltinD said:



In the photography section I merged all the separate threads (2005, 2006, 2007 and 2008) for Albania, Kosova, Tirana and Prishtina into a single one (for each) under a new name, which were made stickies as well. 

Still work to be done though, there are many others repeating threads that can be merged.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

e pashe postimin tend dhe faleminderit per punene qe ke bere dhe vazhdon te besh por doja te dija kur dhe si do te behen ndryshimet e tjera.Sigurisht e kam parsysh qe nuk merresh vetem me kete pune.


----------



## Shqiptario

feimotion339 said:


> what is the fastest way to make 1mil in runescape....http://www.coolrunescape.com/i am currently making 5k bow string which will get me about 500k but i don't know what to do after that.if u would like to look at my skills look at the highscores! plz help me.........!!!!!!!!!!!RunescapeRunescape goldWell.. around 3-4 years ago when i heard about runescape from a friend i decided to go check it out, i created 'Chavforlife' lol, you may laugh but it's true, i have no idea what made me think of that name, but yeah.. runescape powerlevelingBut anyway, since then i've only used this account but now it's got to the stage i actually really regret making this name in the first place, everyday my name get's commented by random player's, some "nice" comments suprisingly and some just pure hate which i understand ;p. But like with this name i'm forever getting judged, flamed when they have never actually spoken to me but meh.runescape cheatsWhat about you guy's, any of you regret making your runescape account name?http://www.maplemsmesos.com


SPAM!!


----------



## Shqiptario

Dhe forumit tone mendoj se i duhet nje seksion "Cafe" ..


----------



## Huti

Na duhen sexy(xxx) thread-at IMO,...


----------



## Ermir

Na duhen femra mer lal, si s'ka nji ketu...hno:


----------



## Huti

do ti importojm,...Balkan route 69:naughty::devil::deadthrea


----------



## AltinD

Ermir said:


> Na duhen femra mer lal, si s'ka nji ketu...hno:


Me k.., p..., q., b...., k... & l... qe flisni ju, as ka per tu afruar ndonje femer ndonjehere ketu.


----------



## AltinD

Shqiptario said:


> Dhe forumit tone mendoj se i duhet nje seksion "Cafe" ..


Nuk ka, nuk lejohet nga administratoret. DLM eshte per te gjithe bashke.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ndoshta vetem po me duket mu, po jam mese i sigurte se seksioni kroat e ka nje "Cafe Adriatico" e seksioni Serb nje "Kafana" te veten.


----------



## Pejoni

AltinD nuk ka bole me qel per Shqiptart...


----------



## AltinD

^^ Shqip te lutem?


----------



## Pejoni

Nuk eshte merandsi :cheers:


----------



## Buddy Holly

AltinD said:


> ^^ Shqip te lutem?


Thote qe po jep arsyetime palidhje edhe pse dihet shume mire se ka kesi nenforume ne seksionet ne gjuhe tjera. Dhashe shembullin e seksionit kroat dhe atij serb, po ka edhe tjere.


----------



## TIAL

AltinD said:


> ^^ Shqip te lutem?


Te mungojne keto tha


----------



## DanMs

Kjo faqja qe po flasim ketu ne si Kafe eshte. Ne duam nje subforum tjeter per Business & Project News. Nje subforum per Lajme ekonomike, biznesi, current events.


Kete faqen e pare kryesoren ketu e mbajme si kafe.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Duhet nje seksion Kafeneje ku te flitet dhe te hapen tema per cfaredolloj gjeje! Kjo mungon kurse te tjerat Foto,Lajme,Projekte i kemi. Zhvillimet Kombetare psh eshte shume e limituar per te folur atje duhet te vishesh me kostum dhe kollare.


----------



## Pirro

^^ Jame dakord me gjeregjin... 
Nuk kuptoj pse modertaoret nuk lejojne hapjen e nje kafeje ne forumin tone.. cili eshte arsyetimi...? greket serbet kroatet.. DDl eshte edhe per ata.. po gjithashtu kane kafen ne subforumin e tyre.....


----------



## AltinD

TIAL said:


> Te mungojne keto tha


Une nuk luaj tenis, te pakten jo ne 15 vitet e fundit.


----------



## Shqiptario

Pirro said:


> ^^ Jame dakord me gjeregjin...
> Nuk kuptoj pse modertaoret nuk lejojne hapjen e nje kafeje ne forumin tone.. cili eshte arsyetimi...? greket serbet kroatet.. DDl eshte edhe per ata.. po gjithashtu kane kafen ne subforumin e tyre.....


U be shume lufte qe te pakten te kemi forumin tone dhe me veshtiresi te madhe na e lejuan keshtu qe avash avash mund te na e lejojne dhe "kafene Shqiptare".......................Arsyetimi??. Ndikimi sllav ketu eshte shume i madh...


----------



## Huti

bolet s'jan per tenis,...:naughty:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Kush tha qe jane?


----------



## Shqiptario

Meqe jane krijuar shume seksione me emrat Kosova &Albania...forumi eshte shume i parregullt.Nje ndarje "Republika e Kosoves"...dhe nje tjeter "Rep. e Shqiperise" ..do ishte me mire.

Si psh forumi Rumun

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1291

Apo dhe ai Bullgar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1295

jane shume mire te organizuar........

Gjithesesi...i ngelet Altinit ne dore...:cheers:


----------



## iCarlz

it's a good idea for me

(i can read in albanian but i don't know how to write xD)


----------



## Shqiptario

Meqe gjithçka eshte e dublikuar....pse mos te jene veç e veç te dyja republikat....


----------



## liburni

Shqiptario said:


> Meqe gjithçka eshte e dublikuar....pse mos te jene veç e veç te dyja republikat....


Jam i te njejtit mendim por mendoj se nuk eshte e nevojshme qe fjala republike te perdoret pasi qe vec do te terheq flake nga njerzt qe nuk do kishin deshire qe te kemi forum tonin pik.


----------



## DanMs

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1132


Ne duam nje Kafe seksion, ku te hedhin gjithe temat qe jane ne faqen kryesore. Ne kete faqen kryesore ketu nuk duhet folur por te kemi disa Sticky Thread, njelloj paka shume si forumi Kroat.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Edhe une jam per ristrukturimin e nen-forumit shqiptar sipas shembullit kroat qe e ceki DanMs. Por jam absolutisht kunder ndarjes e forumit ne "rep. e kosoves" dhe "rep. e shqiperis".


----------



## Shqiptario

Te gjithe jemi per ndryshim..por mesa duket Altini..ska kaluar akoma nga ky seksioni i "ideve per ndryshim".


----------



## Gazmend_

Shqiptario said:


> Meqe gjithçka eshte e dublikuar....pse mos te jene veç e veç te dyja republikat....


hno:nuk jam dakord sa i perket ndarjes ne forume te ndryshme. ne nje kohe qe po periqemi te unifikojme rjetin rrugor, ate energjitik , mediatik perse ketu duhet te ndahemi vetem se qenka pak rremuje. sigurisht mund te vihet pak dore qe te mos hapen tema kot me kot kur ato egzistojne si dhe mund te behet nje riorganizim por kurrsei te ndahet ne dy. Ndarja do ti sherbente ne nje fare menyre identitetit te ri kosovar qe disa duan te krijojne. Nje absurditet , ne jemi te gjithe shqiptare.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Gazmend_ said:


> Ndarja do ti sherbente ne nje fare menyre identitetit te ri kosovar qe disa duan te krijojne. Nje absurditet , ne jemi te gjithe shqiptare.


Rrofsh!

:applause::applause:


----------



## AltinD

Nuk ka te beje fare me unifikim, identitet o ku ta di une cfare arsye te tjera politike, por me trafikun e vogel qe nuk e justifikon pasjen e dy forumeve te vecanta.


----------



## AltinD

Ok, mjaft me: Kush shkel rregullat (e forumit) do i vihet shkelmi. S'ka me tolerime ... po s'ju pelqeu merrni rruget.


----------



## TIAL

Ec aty...


----------



## Tartanzan

*Suggestions and oppinions about the layout of the Albanian Forum*

I think, it's time to discuss the design of the Albanian Forum, because in my oppinion, this forum is a little bit confusing. 
We need two sub-forums: One for Albania and one for Kosovo. Since we are dealing with two independent states it will make more sense, if we seperate the forum into two independent subunits.
What do you guys think about this idea. But please don't start arguing, this is "anti-albanian", "anti-kosovar", "we are one" or whatever. It has nothing to do with all this things. It's just a question of the layout and a clear arrangement of the forum.


----------



## Buddy Holly

While I agree that we need a layout change, I think separating them would not be pragmatic. For example, if we had something like this: 

1. Albania 
2. Kosova 

Then we would have to separate them into this 

1. Albania 
Projects and Construction​Photography​
2. Kosova 
Projects and Construction​Photography​
Then we would also need a cafe sort of place which would make it a bit diluted. You would have to click far to many times to get to a topic. 

What do you think?


----------



## Plisat

Agree


----------



## Tartanzan

Buddy Holly said:


> While I agree that we need a layout change, I think separating them would not be pragmatic. For example, if we had something like this:
> 
> 1. Albania
> 2. Kosova
> 
> Then we would have to separate them into this
> 
> 1. Albania
> Projects and Construction​Photography​
> 2. Kosova
> Projects and Construction​Photography​
> Then we would also need a cafe sort of place which would make it a bit diluted. You would have to click far to many times to get to a topic.
> 
> What do you think?


Well maybe. But this forum needs a change very badly. 

My proposition is: 

1. Albanian Forum

2. Albania
2.1 Projects and Constructions 
2.2 Photography
2.3 Different Topics (like infrastructure, politics, economics, and so on)

3. Kosovo
3.1 Projects and Constructions 
3.2 Photography
3.3 Different Topics (like infrastructure, politics, economics, and so on)

4. Combined Forum (Albania-Kosovo)


----------



## kosovania

Well i agree (with everyone) but I think we could do well with forum for Kosova. Although its fine the way it is tbh


----------



## BvizioN

> This was my idea back in the first page.


Yes, it was! Sorry, should have mentioned that. Anyway, all rights reserved :cheers:




> Moderating this section isn't as difficult as say 'Skybar' & 'In the News'.


Po, por ketu nuk ka te beje fare me numrin e postimeve por me cilesine e tyre ku nje pjese derrmuese permbajne fjale banale dhe sharje mes njeri tjetrit! Dhe disa kane fytyre dhe ankohen per fshirjen e postimeve te tilla! Shembull duhet te jene te gjithe anetaret e Kosoves! Ne temat e tyre akoma nuk jam ndeshur me nje fenomen te tille!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Pse cuditesh ti. Njeri ne Skybar po ankohej me ore dje qe po i mbylleshin temat qe hapte, biles me bente dhe mua pergjegjes per to, megjithese une kam qe ne fund te Dhjetorit qe nuk e moderoj me ate seksion :lol:


----------



## BvizioN

@ 7t! Nga ana estetike, ideja jote eshte e mire por problemi eshte tek volumi i ulet i temave ne forum! 85 temat aktuale te prembledhura ne "Projects & Construction" i bie te degezohen ne 6 dege te tjera me mbi 10 tema mesatarisht secila! Mbase disa me teper e disa me pak! Nese forumi jone do kishe nje volum shum te madh temash, atehere do ishe propozim ideal! Gjithsesi anetaret le te japin te gjithe mendimin e tyre. 

Une personalisht jam ne favor te propozimit te _liburni_'t dhe pergjigja nga adminet e nje kerkese qe kam derguar ca kohe me pare thekson se eshte e mundur, gjithsesi duhet te jete nje zgjidhje e pelqyer nga te gjithe anetaret.


----------



## TIAL

Ca te keqe ka ky format qe kemi? Mua me pelqen.


----------



## BvizioN

^^ Vuan per nje kadegorizim me te detajuar, por siq e kam thene edhe me pare, nuk e shikoj si nevoje urgjente me kete volum temash qe kemi. Te tjere anetare mendojne ndryshe....


----------



## 7t

BvizioN said:


> @ 7t! Nga ana estetike, ideja jote eshte e mire por problemi eshte tek volumi i ulet i temave ne forum! 85 temat aktuale te prembledhura ne "Projects & Construction" i bie te degezohen ne 6 dege te tjera me mbi 10 tema mesatarisht secila! Mbase disa me teper e disa me pak! Nese forumi jone do kishe nje volum shum te madh temash, atehere do ishe propozim ideal! Gjithsesi anetaret le te japin te gjithe mendimin e tyre.
> 
> Une personalisht jam ne favor te propozimit te _liburni_'t dhe pergjigja nga adminet e nje kerkese qe kam derguar ca kohe me pare thekson se eshte e mundur, gjithsesi duhet te jete nje zgjidhje e pelqyer nga te gjithe anetaret.


Bardhoko, formati qe propozoj une eshte i organizuar dhe i kuptueshem. Pasja e nje forumi te ndare per Kosoven eshte e nevojshme. Persa i perket temave, une mund te zberthej te pakten 50-70 tema nga projektet qe vlejne te ndahen ne nje teme te vetme. Kjo eshte dicka qe kerkon kohe dhe perkushtim. Por tema diskutimi ka me bollek. Problemi eshte se shume projekte nuk jane ndare por jane perfshire ne nje teme te vetme.
Merr forumin e Urbanias si reference dhe shiko si eshte arritur te krijohen 120 tema ne forumin e Arkitektures duke u zberthyer sipas kategorive dhe rendesise. Nderkohe forumi i Infrastruktures ka rreth 57 tema. Industria dhe Turizmi bashke perbejne 109. Pra nuk eshte ceshtja e mungeses se temave por e zberthimit te projekteve te rendesishme ne tema te caktuara.


----------



## Buki

7t said:


> Pasja e nje forumi te ndare per Kosoven eshte e nevojshme.


Nuk kam fjale per me e shpreh cfar mendimi kam per injorancen, kompleksin dhe antikosovarizmin tend!

Me vjen mire qe ne kete forum shumica absolute e anetareve Shqiptar jane njerez normal e te pakompleks te cilet para se gjithash e konsiderojne njeri tjetrin vellezer dhe te cilet japin kontributin e tyre ne baze te aftesive/kapacitetit te tyre per nje forum te perbashket Shqiptar e jo te ndare ne 2-3-4 apo 50 pjese. 

Qe mos ti jes borxh temes... personalisht, me duken si ide te mira dhe te pershtatshme idete e BvizioN dhe Liburni-t.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Po c'lidhje ka antikosovarzimi me sistemimin e forumit?Si e ben lidhjen ti?.:cripes:.


----------



## Buki

RolexAL said:


> ^^
> Po c'lidhje ka antikosovarzimi me sistemimin e forumit?Si e ben lidhjen ti?.:cripes:.


Sistemimi apo ndarja e forumit ne ate "te Kosoves" dhe ate "te Shqiperise" per ty eshte OK? Shpresoj se jo. 

Ma merr mendja se shumica absolute e anetareve ketu jane per nje forum te perbashket Shqiptar e jo te ndare ne Kosove, Shqiperi, Maqedoni e ku ta di une.


----------



## RolexAL

Buki said:


> Sistemimi apo ndarja e forumit ne ate "te Kosoves" dhe ate "te Shqiperise" per ty eshte OK? Shpresoj se jo.
> 
> Ma merr mendja se shumica absolute e anetareve ketu jane per nje forum te perbashket Shqiptar e jo te ndare ne Kosove, Shqiperi, Maqedoni e ku ta di une.


Po nuk eshte ndarje o njeri,thjesht sistemim qe seksionet te jene më me rregull.Shqiperia me trojet jane pjese e forumit te perbashket "Shqiptar"...kaq.


----------



## Buki

RolexAL said:


> Po nuk eshte ndarje o njeri,thjesht sistemim qe seksionet te jene më me rregull.Shqiperia me trojet jane pjese e forumit te perbashket "Shqiptar"...kaq.


Nuk po e kuptoj si nuk po e shef tendencen e ndarjes nga 7t kur eshte aq e qarte?!?! :bash:

Ta prej shkurt atehere mendimin tim (per aq sa ka vlere). Nuk pajtohem me kete ide dhe nuk do pajtohem me asnje ide te ngjashme perderisa ky forum eshte (dhe duhet te jete) i perbashket e jo i "sistemuar" apo i ndare ne regjione vetem sepse disa anetare ketu na paskan komplekse lokaliste. 

Mendimi im eshte ky; Idete e BvizioN dhe Liburni-t jane shum te mira pikerisht sepse kane per baze nje deshire dhe vullnet (te sinqerte) per nje sistemim kualitativ dhe kuantitativ. 

Ideja e 7t per mua eshte e kunderta e mesipermes... kaq.


----------



## 7t

Buki, o i ndrituri i dheut,
Hidhi nje sy forumit serb http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=739
Sipas kesaj qe thua ti, serbet vete nuk e duan njeri tjetrin sepse i kane ndare dhe organizuar temat ne kategori dhe forume te caktuar. E njejta gje edhe ne forumin grek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=494


----------



## 7t

Do sugjeroja gjithashtu ndryshimin e titullit te temes qe eshte corbe fare ne dicka te tille *[Forumi Shqiptar] - jepni mendimet tuaja në lidhje me organizimin e forumit*


----------



## Huti

+ 4 additional religious sections!


----------



## Buki

7t said:


> Do sugjeroja gjithashtu ndryshimin e titullit te temes qe eshte corbe fare ne dicka te tille *[Forumi Shqiptar] - jepni mendimet tuaja në lidhje me organizimin e forumit*


For once... we agree! :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

Huti said:


> + 4 additional religious sections!


1. Atheist
2. Myslyman
3. Orthodox
4. Katolik

... por harrove keto te tjerat:

5. Bektashi
6. Bahai
7. Evanxheliste 
8. ... 

:lol:


----------



## Huti

AltinD said:


> 1. Atheist
> 2. Myslyman
> 3. Orthodox
> 4. Katolik
> 
> ... por harrove keto te tjerat:
> 
> 5. Bektashi
> 6. Bahai
> 7. Evanxheliste
> 8. ...
> 
> :lol:


+ (of course) Raelians:










:lol:


----------



## Buddy Holly

RolexAL said:


> Po nuk eshte ndarje o njeri,thjesht sistemim qe seksionet te jene më me rregull.Shqiperia me trojet jane pjese e forumit te perbashket "Shqiptar"...kaq.


Nuk eshte Shqiperia dhe trojet, po Shqiperia dhe Kosova.


----------



## red0eagle335

A bit of a lurker here with a few suggestions

Have two different forum per Albania and Kosova. In each you can have different subforms for example in the Albania forum have Tirana as a sub forum, then Durres, Vlore, etc.


----------



## Pirro

BvizioN said:


> No disrespect to AltinD and all the work he has done here (and i think you guys are being ungrateful when you say he has not done much for the forum, i remember how this forum was before we had our moderator) but i think the idea of having a slight change is not so bad! Yes, the number of threads however is ridiculously low for that
> 
> One of the initiall ideas that i like
> 
> *Projects and Construction* (including all other cities besides Prishtina/Tirana)
> 
> *Transport & Infrastructure* (including all of Kosovo and Albania)
> 
> *Photo Gallery* ( Photography from all pan-albanian cities)
> 
> *Prishtina* (Projects/Construction/Development/News from Prishtina only)
> 
> *Tirana* (Projects/Construction/Development/News from Tirana only)
> 
> AltinD, i know you don't agree but i think it's not really so much separating the section, its more organising it on a new easy away! This way i think visitors or forumers would find it easier to nevigate and find what they are interested to read rather then having to browse through pages.
> 
> Like i have said before, i don't really see this as an urgent need! But wouldn't be so bad to make this change in my opinion.
> 
> Oh, and another thing! Moderating this little section is pain in the butt.


Edhe une mendoje se se kjo ide eshet me e pershtateshme per forumin shqiptare...
Besoje qe nuk jemi akoma ne nivelin e forumit serb apo atij greke per te bere te njejtin organizim me forumet e tyre...


Tashi per mendimin tim duhet te prezantohen disa projekt-ide mbi organizimin e forumit dhe te vendoset me ane te votimit dhe te argumentimit projektide-ja e duhur, pra te meren si kritere vlersimi piket dhe llogjika, argumentimi.

Ose ti biem shkurte fare, le te thrasim ambasadorin e shteteve te bashkuara dhe ate te BE-se dhe e vendosin ata. Ashtu sic u be me moderatorin e ri te forumit tone, edhe pse une e vlersoje si pjestarin me te moderuar te forumit prape se prapi ai nuk u zgjodh nga votat e pjestarve te forumit...

Gjithsesi riorganizimi i forumit eshte nje sinjal pozitiv qe tregone perkushtim te moderatorit ndaj forumit...


----------



## AltinD

^^ Moderatoret nuk zgjidhen me vota nga forumi, kush ta dha kete ide ty?


----------



## Pirro

AltinD said:


> ^^ Moderatoret nuk zgjidhen me vota nga forumi, kush ta dha kete ide ty?


kush ma dha kete ide??? llogjika ma dha.. eshte gjeja me normale per tu bere, te pyetene pjestaret e forumit per personin qe do moderoj forumin...
Apo ka ndonje ligje qe e ndalon...? lol


----------



## G.C.F

Une jam per ndarjen e forumit per kosoven dhe per shqiperin te kete dy shtetet forumin e vet dhe ashtu eshte edhe ma organizuar.


----------



## BvizioN

^^ Now there is a novelty


----------



## G.C.F

BvizioN said:


> ^^ Now there is a novelty


:lol:


----------



## AltinD

Pirro said:


> kush ma dha kete ide??? llogjika ma dha.. eshte gjeja me normale per tu bere, te pyetene pjestaret e forumit per personin qe do moderoj forumin...
> Apo ka ndonje ligje qe e ndalon...? lol


Dy ujq dhe nje dele votojne se c'do hane per darke ....


----------



## Nolt

AltinD said:


> Dy ujq dhe nje dele votojne se c'do hane per darke ....


The awkward moment when the moderator doesn't care about the ideas of the members.

:lol:


----------



## TIAL

AltinD said:


> Dy ujq dhe nje dele votojne se c'do hane per darke ....


----------



## Pirro

AltinD said:


> Dy ujq dhe nje dele votojne se c'do hane per darke ....


Ca jane keta uqerit e delet mo??? Na e shpiego pake..

Ca kujton ti se do fillojne e do votojne ropt per veten e tyre??? lol. Apo eshte nojne privilegj i madh te jesh moderator i forumit shqiptar!!???

Altin eshte eksperienca jote qe te ben te mendosh keshtu.. dhe mund te flasesh vetem per veten tende jo per te tjeret se sia ke haberin se kush jane...

Sic mendon ashtu veprone dhe ashtu si riedhoj behesh.. dhe mendon se edhe te tjeret ashtu mendojne e veprojne..


----------



## AltinD

^^ Detyra e moderatorit nuk eshte ti beje qejfin antareve te forumit, por te jete i pa-anshem qe te ushtroje detyren e respektimit te rregullave te forumit si edhe te gezoje besimin e Administratoreve dhe pronareve te forumit, qe nuk do perdori fuqite e dhena per te demtuar strukturen e forumit ose per te bere publike gjera qe nuk i takojne antareve te thjeshte per te ditur.

Moderimi nuk eshte konkurs popullariteti.

Historija e postimeve ne forum prej teje, RolexAL, 7t dhe disa te tjere e tregon se ju nuk i plotesoni keto kushtet e tjera baze, keshtu qe as mos p[retendoni se do ju bejne ndonjehere moderatore. Shume te tjere jane ne aliasin e 2te, 3te ose me shume, dhe te tjere nuk jane mjaftueshem serioz per tu konsideruar.

Pervec BvizioN, te vetmit qe i plotesojne kriteret ishin OlsiB dhe Iliricum_Sacrum, te dy fatkeqesisht nuk duken me ketej nga keto ane.


----------



## AltinD

Tashti te kthehemi te tema: Ndarjen e forumit ne shqip ne dy pjese te vecanta, njera Shqiperija dhe tjetra Kosova, nuk ka per te ndodhur. Administratoret nuk do e pranojne kurre, keshtu qe mos vazhdoni ti bini fyellit atje.

Por, ndarja e seksinit te projekteve ne dy pjese, do ishte e pranueshme them une. 

Pra structura mund te ishte:

- Albania: Projects and Constructions updates

- Kosovo And Beyond: Projects and Constructions Updates

- Infrastructure and Industrial Projects and Updates

- Pictures and Gallery Section


----------



## liburni

Pas pak mendimit, ideja ime origjinale ka pesu disa ndryshime per ti perfshije edhe do tema ne nje ndryshim te pritshem.

Idea ime e re eshte kjo:

*[Infrastructure]* - Tema rreth infrastruktures ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove

*[Economy and Tourism]* - Tema reth enokomise dhe turizmit ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
[Shqiperi-Kosove]* - Projects and Construction Updates

*[Prishtina]* - Projects and Construction Updates

*[Tirana]* - Projects and Construction Updates

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[Photography]* - Foto nga gjithe trojet shqiptare

*[Travelogue]* - Foto te marra personalisht nga antaret tane. Keto foto mund te jene nga e gjithe bota dhe jo vetem nga Kosova apo Shqiperia.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The section below will serve for all other topics that do not fit in any of the above sections:


----------



## Pelasgian

^^
:cheers:


----------



## Nolt

Sa interesant shihet fakti qe asnje antar nga Shqiperia nuk e kundershton ndarjen e forumi ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove...


----------



## Ermir

^^Une kam muaj qe them forumi mire eshte.


----------



## TIAL

Nolt said:


> Sa interesant shihet fakti qe asnje antar nga Shqiperia nuk e kundershton ndarjen e forumi ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove...


Kto thone eshte per organizim me te mire po ne nuk eshte se kemi aq volum sa na duhet organizim shum i madh. Hec mo.


----------



## tamarrsha

Une kete forum e kam pare gjithmone si paraprires te ideve te reja per ndertimet dhe ne pergjithesi zhvillimin e viseve shqiptare ne Kosove, Shqiperi, e Maqedoni. Ndarje nuk duhet te kete kurre mes Kosoves dhe Shqiperise: nese nuk besojme ne shqiptaret ne bashkim, bashkimi s'ka per t'u bere ndonjehere. Jemi ne qe duhet te besojme ne te se pari, ta realizojme se dyti, dhe ta permiresojme se treti. Per mua forumi eshte mire ashtu si eshte.


----------



## Nolt

tamarrsha said:


> Une kete forum e kam pare gjithmone si paraprires te ideve te reja per ndertimet dhe ne pergjithesi zhvillimin e viseve shqiptare ne Kosove, Shqiperi, e Maqedoni. Ndarje nuk duhet te kete kurre mes Kosoves dhe Shqiperise: nese nuk besojme ne shqiptaret ne bashkim, bashkimi s'ka per t'u bere ndonjehere. Jemi ne qe duhet te besojme ne te se pari, ta realizojme se dyti, dhe ta permiresojme se treti. Per mua forumi eshte mire ashtu si eshte.


+1 Eh keshtu eshte...

Prap edhe n'qofse eshte ne pytje organizimi nuk ban te krijohet ndarja ne forumin e Kosoves dhe Shqiperis. Ka mundsi per naj tjeter plan shembull ndarje ne veri, qender, jug (ne harten e Shqiperis natyrale). 

Momentalisht forumi eshte mire e n'qofse ne te ardhmen e afert bohet ndonje "boom" i postimeve dhe antarve te rinj atehere mund te shqyrtohen idet tona.


----------



## G.C.F

Jam per ndarje forumit, por besoj qe nuk eshte arsyeshme sepse nuk ka aktivitet mjaftueshme per te mbajtur gjalle dy forumet (shqiperi dhe kosove)


----------



## KingGenti

Nolt said:


> Sa interesant shihet fakti qe asnje antar nga Shqiperia nuk e kundershton ndarjen e forumi ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove...


Patriot te medhenj ju,prandaj i shani te shqiperise me rob shpie a grek a ca mutin tjeter nxirrni nga goja juaj e qelbur.


----------



## 7t

Edi_H would be an excellent moderator in my opinion. That's who you should recommend to the admins, Bardhoko. Of course Edi on his part would have to agree to become a mod.


----------



## RolexAL

7t,

ketij i thone organizim.kay:

http://forum.urbania.al/

Pune te mire ke bere.:cheers:


----------



## 7t

Rrofsh


----------



## BvizioN

> Edi_H.That's who you should recommend to the admins, Bardhoko.


According to many of you, AltinD was wrong when he recommended someone! Understandable, but why would it be right for me to recommend someone? Sorry, but you guys recommend whoever you want to the admins! No hard feelings :cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

^^
E pse duhet te heqesh dore ti?.Askush ketu s'eshte kunder teje dhe gjithcka qe eshte shkruar ka qene ne lidhje me paqartesine e zgjedhjes se moderatorit ,por kurrsesi kunder teje.


----------



## RolexAL

7t said:


> Rrofsh


Urbania eshte nje shembull i mire sesi duhet organizuar edhe SSC Albanian.


----------



## Pirro

BvizioN said:


> According to many of you, AltinD was wrong when he recommended someone! Understandable, but why would it be right for me to recommend someone? Sorry, but you guys recommend whoever you want to the admins! No hard feelings :cheers:


Degjo veriori, une nuk e di nese AltinD ka bere gabim apo jo.. une nuk jame gjykates dhe as nuk dua te paragjykoje veprime te bera nga njerez qe nuk i njoh.... (se fundja, ne pjestaret e forumit edhe mund te votonim si moderator GCF bie fjala)

Ajo qe di me 100% siguri eshte kjo: qe perpara nje problemi apo nej zhvillimi te mundeshem sa me shume pikveshtrime te kemi, sa me shume mendime te kemi (pra nga njerez te ndryshem) aq me lehte apo me mire zgjidhet problemi apo cohet perpara zhvillimi....
Keshtu funksionon bota sote, keshtu funksionon shkenca dhe kerkimi shkencor.. Kur nje kerkues (ne kerkimin shkencor) bene nje arritje, e ve ate ne dispozicion te ter komunitetit shkencor te cilet bejne verifikimet e tyre mbi arritjen.. dhe e pasurojne akoma me shume me idet dhe kerkimet e tyre personale apo e hedhin poshte se gjejne mangesi... Dhe keshtu ecet perpara ne menyren e duhur...
Pra, sa me shume ide aq me i larte eshte probabiliteti i suksesit.


Tashi shpresoje te jem shpjeguar....


Pra mos e rekomando Edi_H se do beje te njejten gje qe beri altini... jepu kohe edhe pjestarve te tjere te japin mendimin e tyre....

Nese forumit do i duhet nje moderator i ri, ateher zgjedhja duhet bere ne menyre te organizuar.. 
Duke filluar qe nga hapja e nje teme specifike per kete ceshtje... 
Duke u vendosur disa rregulla baz, esenciale, si psh: moderatori duhet te jete nje njeri qe ka dhene kontribut ndaj forumit, duhet te jete nje pjestar i vjeter mundesisht, duhet te kete nje numer jo pak te konsiderueshem postimesh, duhet te kete "biografi te paster"... dhe rregulla te tjera qe mund t'ju vine ndermend...


Pra gjerat kur ti bejme ti bejme tamam ne menyre te organizuar... kete po theme ne postimet e mia...


----------



## Zwanse

Tani seriozisht, pse sme beni mua moderator? Hyj shume shpesh ne faqe (mund te kotrolloje dikush logsat nqs eshte e mundur) prandaj mund edhe ta menaxhoj mire forumin. Strukturn e forumit e kam te qarte, te pakten temat qe jane te Shqiperise. Po ashtu verni moderator ndonjerin qe eshte ne Shqiperi, dmth mua , jo vetem persona qe jane jashte shtetit. Stop diskriminimit.

Merreni parasysh kete oferten time. 

Se harrova, kam eksperienca te shumta moderimi.


----------



## 7t

BvizioN said:


> According to many of you, AltinD was wrong when he recommended someone! Understandable, but why would it be right for me to recommend someone? Sorry, but you guys recommend whoever you want to the admins! No hard feelings :cheers:


I am confused here. As it seems, admins are not interested in who we as members choose would be suitable as a mod. So that would mean the choice would be yours to make, right? It's either a consesus vote by all of us or a decision by the mod to make on his own. 

I was one of the members who criticized your promotion as a mod and I did this for two reasons: 1)You were not very active here and I think it's fair to say, that had been the case up until you were promoted. 2)You were recommended by Altin who in my opinion is not suited to be a mod, nevermind the fact that he didn't consult with any of us here. It was a personal decision on his part. 
I also noted to the admin in my message that you were a cool dude and well liked, just not active enough to moderate the forum. And I think others here would agree with me on that. 

So, the best way to go about this Bardhok is to consult with each-other, come to a general consensus as to who we think is the most suitable candidate and then you would be able to present that as a recommendation to the admin. What do you think?


----------



## AltinD

^^ I apologies for never jumping up in joy and congratulate you on every bottle of wine, every six pack of lemony beer, you proudly states on Skybar to have been consuming ... all while listening to some masterpiece Albanian music video.


----------



## Pirro

BvizioN said:


> Pirro, faleminderit per konsideraten dhe te siguroj qe nuk e marr aspak personale! Arsyja pse po terhiqem eshte pikerisht pakenaqesia juaj ( jo e jotja po edhe te tjereve ) ne lidhje me menyren e zgjedhjes se moderatorit!


Bardhok ateher me vjen keqe qe perfundoi keshtu... edhe sepse nuk ishte ne qellimet e mia kjo gje. Perndryshe do kisha folur qe ne fillim kur e mora veshe qe u bere moderator (kur moderatori bullgar te beri urimet). Fakti qe nuk te bera urimet ateher ishte sepse nuk e perqafoja menyren se si ti u bere moderator por nga ana tjeter figura jote me dukej e duhur... 
Fakti qe e hapa kete diskutim ka te beje me shume me te ardhmen (se perndryshe sic ta thashe do e hapja menjeher), qe ne zgjedhjen e moderatorit te ardhshem te marrin pjese edhe pjestaret e forumit shqiptare....




> Une kam drejtuar doreheqjen admineve duke lene nje muaj kohe deri ne zgjedhjen e zevendesuesit! Ne pergjigje, adminet kane kerkuar qe te propozoj dike qe te zevendesoje! Ashtu siq kerkoni ju, u jam pergjigjur qe forumistet kerkojne te emerojne disa persona dhe zgjedhin fituesin me anen e votave!
> 
> Pergjigja e tyre eshte kjo.....
> 
> _I'm not interested in forumers' votes, we want someone responsible, if there's no reasonable replacement it's the current moderation team that will find one.
> _


Dakort Bardhok.
E shoh qe nuk jemi kuptuar... edhe nje here ajo qe kerkova une eshte thjesht nje diskutim para se te zgjidhet dikush.. Pra diskutim qe perfshin moderatorin ne dalje dhe forumistet... Kaq, eshte e distat here qe po e perseris.
Pra moderatori para se te propozoje te adminet moderatorin e ardhshem te keshillohet edhe me pjestaret e forumit.


> N*dershmerisht nuk dua tja di kush do jete moderator!* Une do hyj ne forum kur me intereson te shkruaj apo te lexoj gjerat qe me interesojne dhe do mundohem te mos le shume bajga per moderatoret qe te pastrojne. Jam I sigurte qe keshtu do jete me mire edhe per mua edhe per juve :cheers:


Nuk e di cfar do te thuash me kete??? 
Sigurishte ky eshte thjeshte nje forum ku secili nga ne mund te shpenzoj 5 minuta ne dite apo me pake, e dikush tjeter me shume.... sigurisht qe te gjithe kemi jeten tone po prape se prapi 5 minuta per te dhene mendimin tend per moderatorin e ardhshem nuk besoje se jane te egzagjeruara...!
Nga ana tjeter me lind spontane pyetja: pse u bere moderator kur nuk te intereson fare forumi?? (me duket vetja si avokat i djallit ketu). Pastaj ti ke edhe nje teme te tere me fotogafite e tua ketu, pra ke dhene nje kontribut te madh...


Nese ke ndopak meri te kuptoj bardhok, edhe se ta kame bere te ditur qe ky diskutim nuk ka te bej drejt per drejt me ty dhe as me altinin. Ka te beje thjesht me zgjedhjen e moderatori PIK. Keshtu eshte dhe keshtu duhet ta lexoni. 
Shihini gjerat nga jashte dhe me ftohtesi...

Pra personalisht te ftoj ta rishikosh dorheqjen tende dhe te mendoshe mbi ato qe une kame shkruajtur me siper kur te vij koha per te zgjedhur pasardhesin tend. :cheers:


----------



## 7t

Edhe Zwanse me duket kandidat i mundshem. Une mendoj se Edi do ishte zgjidhja me e mire per arsyen se ka deshmuar gjate gjithe kohes ketu qe nuk kapet me anetare te tjere, eshte aktiv, sjell vazhdimisht materiale per forumin, perdor shkronjat *ë* dhe *ç* te gjuhes shqipe per te cilet titujt e temave ketu kane aq shume nevojekay:
Pra me pak fjale, i permbush ato kriteret e nje moderatori te pershtatshem per kete forum. Sigurisht, ne rradhe te pare sic e theksova me lart, ai duhet te jete vete dakort te marri persiper kete detyre e cila kerkon kohe dhe perkushtim.


----------



## liburni

Pirro said:


> Degjo veriori, une nuk e di nese AltinD ka bere gabim apo jo.. une nuk jame gjykates dhe as nuk dua te paragjykoje veprime te bera nga njerez qe nuk i njoh.... (se fundja, ne pjestaret e forumit edhe mund te votonim si moderator GCF bie fjala)
> 
> Ajo qe di me 100% siguri eshte kjo: qe perpara nje problemi apo nej zhvillimi te mundeshem sa me shume pikveshtrime te kemi, sa me shume mendime te kemi (pra nga njerez te ndryshem) aq me lehte apo me mire zgjidhet problemi apo cohet perpara zhvillimi....
> Keshtu funksionon bota sote, keshtu funksionon shkenca dhe kerkimi shkencor.. Kur nje kerkues (ne kerkimin shkencor) bene nje arritje, e ve ate ne dispozicion te ter komunitetit shkencor te cilet bejne verifikimet e tyre mbi arritjen.. dhe e pasurojne akoma me shume me idet dhe kerkimet e tyre personale apo e hedhin poshte se gjejne mangesi... Dhe keshtu ecet perpara ne menyren e duhur...
> Pra, sa me shume ide aq me i larte eshte probabiliteti i suksesit.
> 
> 
> Tashi shpresoje te jem shpjeguar....
> 
> 
> Pra mos e rekomando Edi_H se do beje te njejten gje qe beri altini... jepu kohe edhe pjestarve te tjere te japin mendimin e tyre....
> 
> Nese forumit do i duhet nje moderator i ri, ateher zgjedhja duhet bere ne menyre te organizuar..
> Duke filluar qe nga hapja e nje teme specifike per kete ceshtje...
> Duke u vendosur disa rregulla baz, esenciale, si psh: moderatori duhet te jete nje njeri qe ka dhene kontribut ndaj forumit, duhet te jete nje pjestar i vjeter mundesisht, duhet te kete nje numer jo pak te konsiderueshem postimesh, duhet te kete "biografi te paster"... dhe rregulla te tjera qe mund t'ju vine ndermend...
> 
> 
> Pra gjerat kur ti bejme ti bejme tamam ne menyre te organizuar... kete po theme ne postimet e mia...


:applause:


----------



## BvizioN

> pse u bere moderator kur nuk te intereson fare forumi??


Gabim 
Me sa mbaj mend nuk thashe se nuk me intereson forumi por nuk me intereson se kush do e moderoje. Nuk me interson kush moderon sepse nga pikepamja ime (dhe me sa duket kemi pikpamje teper te ndryshme ne kete subjekt) moderatori eshte thjeshte nje kujdestar i forumit, si rrjedhim kujdesi ndaj forumit eshte pergjegjesi e stafit/admineve te forumit dhe jo e anetareve. Moderoj dhe ne disa forume te tjera ku ne pergjithesi moderatoret e rinje propozohen dhe miratohen nga stafi i forumit (por qe gjithsecili nga anetaret mund te shprehe interesimin e tij/saj duke u drejtuar admineve nje kerkese per moderator)

Ajo qe thote 7t eshte e vertete! Une nuk kam qene anetar aktiv, ne fakt prap nuk jam edhe pse pas marrjes persiper te moderimit kaloj nje pjese te konsiderueshme te kohes time gjate dites ne forum. Ka shume subjekte dhe diskutime te cilat mua me pelqen me teper ti lexoj sesa te debatoj! Debatimet ne kete forum shumicen e rasteve marrin nje drejtim te padeshiruar. Pranova te moderoj duke menduar se ky do ishe nje kontribut per forumin dhe jo nje dicka qe do me bente mua nje anetar te privilegjuar! Tek e fundit koha eshte teper e cmuar per te gjithe dhe koha eshte ajo qe nje moderatori i duhet te hargjoje per te ushtruar kujdesin e duhur ne forum. 

Dhe te lutem shume, nuk te mbaj meri aspak ty apo anetareve te tjere. As mos te shkoje ndermend. Por pas shume pakenaqesirave te shprehuara ne lidhje me kete ceshtje, gjeja me e drejte mendoj se eshte zgjedhja e nje moderatori me te cilin te gjithe do ngeleni te kenaqur. Por mjerisht, kjo nuk eshte ne doren time. Jane adminet ata qe vendosin. Ajo qe une mund te bej eshte thjesht ti le vendin dikujt tjeter.


----------



## RolexAL

O bvizion,mire qe se paske me qejf kete "moderatorin",ik njehere e mire e te zgjidhet nje i sakte ketu qe ta bej punen sic duhet..se me "bigkarat" qe le ti ketu ka marr fund forumi.Per kete gje ishte i sakte Altini te pakten.Qe kur e ke marr ti ne drejtim e ke fundosur fare.Per asgje s'je..as per te edituar nje emer threadi.Apo qave *foruminshqiptar* ti qe te ndritesh edhe SSC-ne.


----------



## BvizioN

^^ Dhe e gjithe esenca e ketij postimi eshte per te theksuar moderimin tek forumishqiptar? Disa njerez......!!! :nuts:

Une largohem qe ne minutin qe dikush tjeter zgjidhet dhe adminet kane kohe deri ne nje muaj ta zgjedhin. Per sa i perket sharjeve nuk je teresisht role model ne komunikime me anetaret keshtu qe mos u anko per nje dicka qe e ke praktikuar dhe vete.


----------



## rene1234

Pa dashur te perzihem ne debatin tuaj per moderimin sepse jam i ri ne kete forum dhe nuk kam aq kohe per te vleresuar nivelin e moderimit , kisha vetem nje sugjerim per Bvizion:

E vertete eshte se shume nga ne ketu ne forum shpesh here edhe kemi perfunduar ne sharje e ofendime me njeri-tjetrin, megjithate *BigKari* eshte rast i vecante..Nqs te tjeret perfundojne *ndonjehere* ne sharje , e rralle eshte te lexosh nga ana tjeter *shkrime normale* nga ky anetar..Kam pershtypjen qe forumi do te ishte shume me i mire pa te..Mendoj se ka shume te tjere qe mendojne kshu si une..


----------



## UserFree

Gjith ky pluhur per moderator? BvizioN eshte super, nuk e di pse e beni kaq te madhe.


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Pa dashur te perzihem ne debatin tuaj per moderimin sepse jam i ri ne kete forum dhe nuk kam aq kohe per te vleresuar nivelin e moderimit , kisha vetem nje sugjerim per Bvizion:
> 
> E vertete eshte se shume nga ne ketu ne forum shpesh here edhe kemi perfunduar ne sharje e ofendime me njeri-tjetrin, megjithate *BigKari* eshte rast i vecante..Nqs te tjeret perfundojne *ndonjehere* ne sharje , e rralle eshte te lexosh nga ana tjeter *shkrime normale* nga ky anetar..Kam pershtypjen qe forumi do te ishte shume me i mire pa te..Mendoj se ka shume te tjere qe mendojne kshu si une..


Jo vetem BigKari por edhe ai mbeturina daalbo duhej perjashtuar me kohe


----------



## Nolt

rene1234 said:


> Pa dashur te perzihem ne debatin tuaj per moderimin sepse jam i ri ne kete forum dhe nuk kam aq kohe per te vleresuar nivelin e moderimit , kisha vetem nje sugjerim per Bvizion:
> 
> E vertete eshte se shume nga ne ketu ne forum shpesh here edhe kemi perfunduar ne sharje e ofendime me njeri-tjetrin, megjithate *BigKari* eshte rast i vecante..Nqs te tjeret perfundojne *ndonjehere* ne sharje , e rralle eshte te lexosh nga ana tjeter *shkrime normale* nga ky anetar..Kam pershtypjen qe forumi do te ishte shume me i mire pa te..Mendoj se ka shume te tjere qe mendojne kshu si une..


Eh kjo nuk do te ishte e zbatushme sepse sharjet, inatlleket i kemi shqiptart ne gjak ska gjo qe i hjek prej neve, secili ka me shume inat se tjetri, dobsia jone qe 3000 vjet qe do t'na hup faren...


----------



## BvizioN

Vetem desha tju informoja se nga kjo dite e tutje une nuk do moderoj me ne kete forum, madje per nje periudhe te gjate do hyj fare rralle. Adminet jane informuar dhe nese deshironi te shprehni mendimin/propozimin tuaj mbi moderatorin e ardhshem mendoj se mund tu shkruani admineve. Plani im ishe te vazhdoja moderimin deri nga fundi i ketij muaj, por dicka teper serioze dhe personale me shtyn ne nje largim te menjehereshem! Ishe kenaqesi te moderoja per ju dhe shpresoj qe te mos u kem zhgenjyer shume! Sigurisht qe do rikthehem ne nje te ardhme te shpejte per te frekuentuar forumin serish (si anetar i thjeshte kuptohet)


----------



## Huti

BvizioN said:


> Vetem desha tju informoja se nga kjo dite e tutje une nuk do moderoj me ne kete forum, madje per nje periudhe te gjate do hyj fare rralle. Adminet jane informuar dhe nese deshironi te shprehni mendimin/propozimin tuaj mbi moderatorin e ardhshem mendoj se mund tu shkruani admineve. Plani im ishe te vazhdoja moderimin deri nga fundi i ketij muaj,* por dicka teper serioze dhe personale* me shtyn ne nje largim te menjehereshem! Ishe kenaqesi te moderoja per ju dhe shpresoj qe te mos u kem zhgenjyer shume! Sigurisht qe do rikthehem ne nje te ardhme te shpejte per te frekuentuar forumin serish (si anetar i thjeshte kuptohet)


Thanks for all your work, hope *nothing bad happened to you*.


----------



## rene1234

BvizioN said:


> Vetem desha tju informoja se nga kjo dite e tutje une nuk do moderoj me ne kete forum, madje per nje periudhe te gjate do hyj fare rralle. Adminet jane informuar dhe nese deshironi te shprehni mendimin/propozimin tuaj mbi moderatorin e ardhshem mendoj se mund tu shkruani admineve. Plani im ishe te vazhdoja moderimin deri nga fundi i ketij muaj, por dicka teper serioze dhe personale me shtyn ne nje largim te menjehereshem! Ishe kenaqesi te moderoja per ju dhe shpresoj qe te mos u kem zhgenjyer shume! Sigurisht qe do rikthehem ne nje te ardhme te shpejte per te frekuentuar forumin serish (si anetar i thjeshte kuptohet)


Te falenderoj per punen tende ne kete forum te veshtire, gjithe te mirat :cheers:


----------



## Mr_Albalover

BvizioN said:


> Vetem desha tju informoja se nga kjo dite e tutje une nuk do moderoj me ne kete forum, madje per nje periudhe te gjate do hyj fare rralle. Adminet jane informuar dhe nese deshironi te shprehni mendimin/propozimin tuaj mbi moderatorin e ardhshem mendoj se mund tu shkruani admineve. Plani im ishe te vazhdoja moderimin deri nga fundi i ketij muaj, por dicka teper serioze dhe personale me shtyn ne nje largim te menjehereshem! Ishe kenaqesi te moderoja per ju dhe shpresoj qe te mos u kem zhgenjyer shume! Sigurisht qe do rikthehem ne nje te ardhme te shpejte per te frekuentuar forumin serish (si anetar i thjeshte kuptohet)


Edhe une astu si dhe parafolesit e mi dua te falenderoj per punen e mire qe ke bere dhe do te ishte mire te riktheheshje ne forum po me te njejtin post !  Kalofsh mir dhe gjith te mirat !


----------



## RolexAL

*Moderatori i ri i forumit Shqiptar.*

Meqë Bvizion u tërhoq,forumi s'mund të ngeli peng apo "tokë pa zot".Moderimi është jetik për mbarvajtjen e forumit.

Me i votuari tju propozohet adminëve të SSC dhe të nis punën në moderimin e forumit tonë.

1)7t
2)Liburni
3)Skanderbeg
4)rene1234
5)Zwanse


Mund të shtoni dhe të tjerë në listë nëse nuk jeni dakort me të lartpërmëndurit.


----------



## TIAL

Forumi ka shume nevoj per moderim. Por vota duhet te jete e fshehte 

PS. Edhe kandidatet duhet te fillojne fushaten.


----------



## RolexAL

S'eshte se ka ndonje gje per ta mbajtur te fshehte,apo hatermbetje(lol) se as njihemi fare me njeri tjetrin.

Votoni ate qe mendoni ju se ja vlen,gjykuar me ç'ka dhene apo ne lidhje me formimin e personave me siper..nisur nga menyra si shkruajne etj.


----------



## Zwanse

Kush e ka ne dore ta vendos moderatorin?

Mire eshte qe te vihen dy moderatore, qe kur te mos jete njeri te jete tjetri. Se keshtu mbulohet me mire forumi.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

Zwanse said:


> Kush e ka ne dore ta vendos moderatorin?
> 
> Mire eshte qe te vihen dy moderatore, qe kur te mos jete njeri te jete tjetri. Se keshtu mbulohet me mire forumi.


+1


----------



## Dardani6

Zwanse said:


> Kush e ka ne dore ta vendos moderatorin?
> 
> Mire eshte qe te vihen dy moderatore, qe kur te mos jete njeri te jete tjetri. Se keshtu mbulohet me mire forumi.


+2

nje nga europa dhe tjetri nga amerika/kanada qe te mbulon gjith oraret


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Nr i moderatoreve..me duket se varet nga numri i postimeve qe ka nje forum.Mund ta vini re kete dhe ne forumet e medha si pjese e Euroscrapers.Te medhenjte kryesisht kane 2.Të tonit i mjafton një.


----------



## RolexAL

7t do ishte mire per forumin,gjykuar dhe nga eksperienca me forumin urbania.al,por dhe nga kontributi madhor qe i ka dhene ketij forumi qe ne fillim.


----------



## RolexAL

EDI,ndjesë plako..se te kam harruar.(Pa qellim.)


----------



## Nolt

RolexAL for the moderator, lol!

Punon me gjith shpirt ne kete forum!


----------



## StevenNL

Te gjithe mire jane. Vetem te jene level-headed.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Mire,por duhet votuar njeri qe tju propozohet admineve.

@Nolt

Rrofsh.


----------



## rene1234

Kandidaturat nuk jane te plota...Une do doja te shtonim edhe disa te tjere:

RolexAl
Edi_H
Huti
Kulla
Nolt 
Buddy Holly

p.s. per sa i perket kandidatures time , jam shume i ri ne forum per te qene kandidat

p.s.s edhe vota ime do ishte per RolexAl


----------



## UserFree

RolexAL is a pretty good candidate.


----------



## StevenNL

Kulla and Huti get my vote. Double-moderator.... 

I think all candidates are good (just shows what great people we have here). But if I have to choose.


----------



## JloKyM

Who told you, you can make a poll like this?


----------



## Ermir

Fantômas did.


----------



## TIAL

Po kte sllavushin kush e ftoi?


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Eshte elektron i lire ai.lol


----------



## RolexAL

rene1234 said:


> Kandidaturat nuk jane te plota...Une do doja te shtonim edhe disa te tjere:
> 
> RolexAl
> Edi_H
> Huti
> Kulla
> Nolt
> Buddy Holly
> 
> p.s. per sa i perket kandidatures time , jam shume i ri ne forum per te qene kandidat
> 
> p.s.s edhe vota ime do ishte per RolexAl


Nuk eshte e rendesishme sa i ri je,plus qe tani ti ke dhe nje numer te konsiderueshem postimesh.

PS:Kulla dhe unë nuk plotesojme kriterin e "biografisë se mire".(Ka lufte klasash ketu).:laugh:.


----------



## RolexAL

Zyrtarisht...forumi eshte pa moderator shqiptar.


----------



## TIAL

Ca ndodhi me Altinin?


----------



## Ermir

AltiniDaci ka kohe qe ia ka mbathur.


----------



## RolexAL

Propozimin(Ne kete rast Liburnin)..duhet ta bej patjeter Altini?


----------



## Ermir

Po iu tek...


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Per here te pare duhet te kete nje moderator te sakte ky forum.Altini ishte "part time",Bvizioni si erdhi..ashtu iku.Shume gjera tha se do bej.:down:


----------



## Ermir

Ma merr mendja nuk kish aq kohe sa duhej ne dispozicion


----------



## Pirro

BvizioN said:


> Vetem desha tju informoja se nga kjo dite e tutje une nuk do moderoj me ne kete forum, madje per nje periudhe te gjate do hyj fare rralle. Adminet jane informuar dhe nese deshironi te shprehni mendimin/propozimin tuaj mbi moderatorin e ardhshem mendoj se mund tu shkruani admineve. Plani im ishe te vazhdoja moderimin deri nga fundi i ketij muaj, por dicka teper serioze dhe personale me shtyn ne nje largim te menjehereshem! Ishe kenaqesi te moderoja per ju dhe shpresoj qe te mos u kem zhgenjyer shume! Sigurisht qe do rikthehem ne nje te ardhme te shpejte per te frekuentuar forumin serish (si anetar i thjeshte kuptohet)


Faleminderit per lajmerimin Bivizion. Gjithashtu faleminderit edhe per moderimin edhe pse per nje periudhe te shkurter... Dhe shpresoje te te rishofe sa me shpejte ne forum me fotot apo me videot profesionale...

Se fundi kisha nje kritike te vogel, qe shpresoje ti vlej edhe moderuesit te ardhshem: moderatori pervecse duhet te jete nje njeri i moderuar, i qete e jo grindavec (karakteristika qe ti i permban plotesisht) duhet gjithashtu te jete nje njeri autonom, duhet te jete ne gjendje te mare vendime ne menyre autonome dhe me vendosmeri, dhe jo per cdo gje te vogel te jete i varur nga adminet... Besoj se vet adminet vlersojne me shume nje moderator autonom....
Po i theme keto gjera sepse nuk arrije te kuptoje se si moderatori ne dalje nuk eshte ne gjendje te organizoj nje diskutim me pjestaret e tjere te forumit mbi zgjedhjen e moderatorit te ri??
Nga ana ime ka ardhur kerkesa per nje diskutim mbi moderatorin e ri... pra edhe kur vjen kerkesa nga te tjer prap kjo gje nuk ndodh, dhe nje dite krejt pa pritur ne gjendemi pa nje moderator ne forum.
Une besoj se moderatori duhet te jete i tille deri ne fund, pra deri ne zgjedhjen e nje moderatori te ri. Largimi dhe lenia e forumit pa moderator eshte nje tjeter karakteristik qe NUK duhet ta karakterizoj moderatorin.


----------



## Pirro

Faleminderit rolex per hapjen e kesaj teme, nga ana tjeter pritej sepse njihet perkushtimi yt ndaj forumit.

Tashi une shohe qe eshte hapur nje votim dhe jane paraqitur per tu votuar disa emra krejt rastesishte te zgjedhur nga nje person i vetem... pra nuk ka pasur nje diskutim per zgjedhjen e ketyre emrave....

Une mendoje se secili nga ne duhet te sjell propozimet e tij.. dhe mbi te gjitha keto propozime duhet te jene te argumentuara... pra mos sillni thjesht vetem emra. Duhen emra dhe argumentime, pra duhet te na thoni perse keni propozuar njerin apo tjetrin....

Vetem pas nje dikutimi te tille dhe vetem nse eshte e nevojes, pra nese ka gar, konkurueshmeri ndermjet dy apo me shume kandidatve vetem athere mund te bejme nje votim...
Une shpresoj qe te mos kete nevoje fare per votim pasi kandidati mund te dali nga diskutimi konstruktiv..
Me votimin duhet patur kujdes se i njejti pjestar mund te ket dy pseudonime...


----------



## Pirro

Ndonjeri nga ju i ka lajmeruar adminet per kete gje??
Nese po cfar u ka then?
Duhet te keni parasysh se ne pjestaret e thjeshte nuk kemi fuqi vendim marse ne kete ceshtje... gjithcka qe mund te bejme eshet qe me ane te diskutimit tone apo votimit ti japim nej keshille adminve pasi ne i njohim me mire pjestaret e forumit tone...
Pra eshte thjeshte nje ndihme qe ne i japim dhe ata mund ta pranojne apio ta refuzojne.


----------



## Pirro

Une per veten time kame keto emra per te propozuar:
1)*Liburni*
a)Eshte nje pjestar i vjeter ne kete forum, biles mund te quhet nje pionjer persa i perket krijimt dhe pjesmarjes ne temat shqiptare qe kur forumi shqipatr nuk egzistonte.

b)Eshte nje person i maturuar (ka nje djale eshte baba) pra nuk eshte nje njezet vjecar qe vjene ketu per tu grindur me te tjeret apo per tu share...

c) Besoje se eshte ne syte e te gjithve qe eshte nje person i moderuar dhe gjak ftohte, nuk ka perdorur kurre fjalor te pa pershtateshem, nuk ka thene kurre nje fjale te piset. Nuk perfshihet kurr ne diskutime te nxehta apo diskutime budallejnsh (ne shqiptarete jemi me te mire se serbet e se greket apo ato ndermjet shqiptareve nga te dya anet e kufirit).

d) Jep kontributin e tije qofte ne temat e shqiperise qofte ne temat e Kosoves dhe jo sic bene shumica qe 99% te postimeve i ka ose ne temat e kosoves ose ne ato te shqiperise.. Gjithashtu jep kontribut edhe ne temat shqiptare ne forumet nderkombtare...

e) Nuk eshte grindur kurre me ndonje pjestare tjeter te forumit e leje me te kete ofenduar dike me fjale te pista sice bejne shumica e pjestarve ketu..

f) nuk perfshihet ne diskutime politike ndermjet te majteve dhe te djathteve....

g) eshte nje pjestar i njohur per forumin dhe per forumistet, pra te gjithe pake a shume kemi nje ide mbi Liburnin, nuk eshte si disa pjestare te rinje qe une personalishte nuk di si ti kategorizoj pasi psudonimet e tyre nuk me thone asgje, me perfytyrohen te larget, indiferente...



Tashi nuk eshte se ndonje pjestar tjeter nuk ka disa veti qe une reshtova ketu per liburnin, biles ndonjeri i zoterone me shume se liburni ndonjeren prej ketyre krakteristikave (mund te sjell kontributin e rolexal apo te kulles apo te 7t) po per mendimin time asnjeri nuk i zoterone te gjitha keto karakteristika, dhe ne ate nivel qe i zoteron Liburni.


----------



## Pirro

Emra te tjere qe mund te jene kandidate te pershtatshem per mendimintime jane EdiH, Sadosi dhe Scanderbeg.
Po per momentin besoj se liburni eshte me i pershtatshmi per mua.. edhe sepse te tjeret ose futen rallhere ne forum ose perfshihen ne dikutime politike...
Pra per momentin gjith perkrahja ime shkon per Liburnin.


----------



## rene1234

*Si ta permisojme forumin?*

Secili mund te jape idete se si mund ta permisojme forumin ne kete pjese, cfare mendimi keni per strukturen e forumit , cfare ndryshimesh mund te bejme..


----------



## rene1234

A jeni dakord qe tek seksioni i fotove apo projekteve te bejme nje thread te tille:

Qytetet/ Cities Albania&Kosovo

ku te fusim te gjthe qytetet , ndersa temat e tjera ti leme vec?


----------



## 7t

Duke filluar me titullin e temes: *Si t'a përmirësojmë forumin?*

Rene, urime per zgjedhjen si moderator. Gjeja fillestare qe duhet bere eshte rregullimi drejtshkrimor i titujve te temave me germat *ë* dhe *ç*, me hapesiren e duhur midis fjaleve dhe perkthimin ne anglisht per te huajt qe kane interes te lexojne temat dhe permbajtjen e tyre.


----------



## Buddy Holly

7t said:


> Duke filluar me titullin e temes: *Si t'a përmirësojmë forumin?*


Shkruhet "*Si ta përmirësojmë forumin?*", jo "t'a".

_____________

Mua me duket mire i organizuar, po kemi nevoje per nje teme jashte temes (dhe ajo "Albanian forum..." nuk mjafton), dhe hapesire per tema qe s'kane te bejne as me arkitekture, as me politike, as me fotografi.


----------



## RolexAL

Mos u kapni me gjera koti.Rene,urime per detyren..

Fatkeqesisht forumi shqiptar eshte me i paorganizuari ne tere SSC-ne.Uroj qe te besh ti diçka.

Shembulli Hungarez nuk do ishte keq.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1364


----------



## 7t

Buddy Holly said:


> Shkruhet "*Si ta përmirësojmë forumin?*", jo "t'a".


Trajtat e peremrave vetore si t'i, t'a, t'u shkruhen me apostrof



> Mua me duket mire i organizuar, po kemi nevoje per nje teme jashte temes (dhe ajo "Albanian forum..." nuk mjafton), dhe hapesire per tema qe s'kane te bejne as me arkitekture, as me politike, as me fotografi.


Forumi te duket i mireorganizuar ty? Ke nevoje te blesh nje pale syze.


----------



## RolexAL

Po te vazhdojme me keshtu replikash..nuk do gjejme zgjidhje per organizimin.


----------



## Buddy Holly

7t said:


> Trajtat e peremrave vetore si t'i, t'a, t'u shkruhen me apostrof


"T'i" po, sepse kur shqiptohet e gjithe fjalia ka kuptim. "Ne nuk do *të i* bezdisim ata". Po "t'a" jo, sepse kur shqiptohet nuk ka kuptim. 

... "Si *të a* përmirësojmë forumin?" nuk ka kuptim.


----------



## Buddy Holly

RolexAL said:


> Po te vazhdojme me keshtu replikash..nuk do gjejme zgjidhje per organizimin.


Mua me duket ne rregull forumi, po nese vendos shumica per riorganizim une nuk jam kunder.


----------



## rene1234

RolexAL said:


> Mos u kapni me gjera koti.Rene,urime per detyren..
> 
> Fatkeqesisht forumi shqiptar eshte me i paorganizuari ne tere SSC-ne.Uroj qe te besh ti diçka.
> 
> Shembulli Hungarez nuk do ishte keq.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1364


Rrofsh RolexAl:cheers:..forumi hungarez duket shume i rregullt , ke te drejte


----------



## rene1234

Edhe une kshu e di qe *ta* shkruhet bashke pa apostrof, kurse t'i po..nejse te merremi me organizmin


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Duke filluar me titullin e temes: *Si t'a përmirësojmë forumin?*
> 
> Rene, urime per zgjedhjen si moderator. Gjeja fillestare qe duhet bere eshte rregullimi drejtshkrimor i titujve te temave me germat *ë* dhe *ç*, me hapesiren e duhur midis fjaleve dhe perkthimin ne anglisht per te huajt qe kane interes te lexojne temat dhe permbajtjen e tyre.


Rrofsh 7t:cheers:...te fillojme nga puna


----------



## RolexAL

Buddy Holly said:


> Mua me duket ne rregull forumi, po nese vendos shumica per riorganizim une nuk jam kunder.


Ne kuptimin qe..aty ku eshte seksioni rrugeve..mos te jete seksioni zhvillime kombetare.Apo ne te njejten faqe ku flasim per turizmin apo zhvillimet ekonomike ne SH dhe RKS,aty flasim edhe per hekurudhat.Nuk e di ne me kupton se çfare dua te them.

Po te krijohej ndonje seksion i veçante "Infrastruktura"..ashtu sikurse kemi "Photography" apo "Projects&Construction updates".Nje sistemim i vogel eshte i nevojshem.


----------



## RolexAL

rene1234 said:


> Rrofsh RolexAl:cheers:..forumi hungarez duket shume i rregullt , ke te drejte


Pergjithesisht forumet ne SSC nje standard kane..nje menyre ndarjeje.


----------



## rene1234

Jeni dakord qe te krijojme kete seksione kryesore :

Infrastruktura
Fotografi
Projekte dhe ndertime/rikonstruksione
Prishtina
Tirana
Kafe
Turizmi
Zhvillime kombtare

?
Cfare mund te shtojme, te heqim?


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Super.kay:

Tirana dhe Prishtina si qytete te medha meritojne seksione te vetat,zhvillimet nga qytetet e tjera te futen tek "Projects&Construction updates".


----------



## Nolt

rene1234 said:


> Jeni dakord qe te krijojme kete seksione kryesore :
> 
> Infrastruktura
> Fotografi
> Projekte dhe ndertime/rikonstruksione
> Prishtina
> Tirana
> Kafe
> Turizmi
> Zhvillime kombtare
> 
> ?
> Cfare mund te shtojme, te heqim?


Ide e mire, por mendoj qe seksioni i Turizmit dhe Zhvillimet kombtare skan nevoj per nje seksion te vecant sepse nuk do ken shum postime, ma mir te futen diku ne Others (Tjera) dhe te hiqet Kafe.


----------



## RolexAL

Nolt said:


> Ide e mire, por mendoj qe seksioni i Turizmit dhe Zhvillimet kombtare skan nevoj per nje seksion te vecant sepse nuk do ken shum postime, ma mir te futen diku ne Others (Tjera) dhe te hiqet Kafe.


+1

Ose te quhet thjeshte "Shtesë".


----------



## 7t

Forumi duhet ndare ne disa kategori ose nenforume:

*1) Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban*
Perfshin projektet e fundit dhe planet urbane te qyteteve shqiptare

*2) Infrastruktura*
Rruget, hekurudhat, transporti ajror dhe detar.. etj

*3) Turizmi*
Projekte nga fusha e turizmit, zbulime arkeologjike, turizmi malor.. etj

*4) Fotografi*
Foto qytetesh, foto nga natyra, rrenoja dhe monumente historike.. etj

Jam i mendimit qe nuk eshte e nevojshme te krijohet nje forum i vecante per chit-chat por te zhfrytezohet hapesira poshte nenforumeve ku ndodhet dhe kjo teme.


----------



## rene1234

Nolt said:


> Ide e mire, por mendoj qe seksioni i Turizmit dhe Zhvillimet kombtare skan nevoj per nje seksion te vecant sepse nuk do ken shum postime, ma mir te futen diku ne Others (Tjera) dhe te hiqet Kafe.


Ke te drejte, turizmin dhe zhvillimet kombtare ti fusim si nenkategori..per punen e *Kafes* e kam lexuar qe e kane kerkuar shume veta si seksion, ta fusim diku si nenkategori apo ta leme te pjesa kryesore?


----------



## rene1234

7t shume e mire ndarja ..ndoshta nuk kemi shume tema per turizmin por te pakten mos ta diskriminojme ne ketu ne forum (boll e diskriminon politika) dhe per arsye reklamimi dhe per te huajt mendoj se duhet te jete ne faqen e pare...


----------



## Nolt

rene1234 said:


> Ke te drejte, turizmin dhe zhvillimet kombtare ti fusim si nenkategori..per punen e *Kafes* e kam lexuar qe e kane kerkuar shume veta si seksion, ta fusim diku si nenkategori apo ta leme te pjesa kryesore?


Hmm, po mendoj dhe gjithashtu na vynet nje seksion i Kafes (kur te perfshihen, lajmet, cudira, bisedime, tjera) dhe nje seksion tjeter ku te perfshihen Zhvillimet kombtare, Gjuha shqipe, Kulture, Histori, Arkeologji...sepse keto tema jan serioze dhe nuk mund te jen ne Kafe, por emri i ketij seksionit nuk me bjen ndermen? Te quhet Shtese siq tha Rolexi?


----------



## rene1234

Atehere sipas sugjerimeve tuaja mendoj se kjo forme do ishte me e mira:

1) Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban
Perfshin projektet e fundit dhe planet urbane te qyteteve shqiptare

2) Infrastruktura
Rruget, hekurudhat, transporti ajror dhe detar.. etj

3) Turizmi
Projekte nga fusha e turizmit, zbulime arkeologjike, turizmi malor.. etj

4) Fotografi
Foto qytetesh, foto nga natyra, rrenoja dhe monumente historike.. etj

5)Prishtina
Foto, projekte, zhvillime.. etj

6)Tirana
Foto, projekte, zhvillime ..etj

7)Te tjera


----------



## 7t

Prishtina dhe Tirana mund te vendosen si nenforume brenda forumit *Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban*.
Te kete nje forum te titulluar *Albanologjia* sic e theksoi Nolti ku te diskutojme per historine dhe gjuhen shqipe.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> *Ok. Vetem se me diskutime te pergjithshme nuk nenkuptova forum te vecante. Keto lloj diskutimesh mund te behen poshte forumeve perkatese, te hapesira ku ndodhet kjo teme*.Gjithashtu, pershkrimi i forumeve ne shkrimin qe vendosa siper ka drejtshkrimin e duhur te gjuhes shqipe me zanoren 'ë' dhe fjalet (subjektet) qe fillojne me shkronjen e madhe te shtypit.


Mendoj se na duhet nje kategori e vecante per temat e tjera qe nuk mund te futen ne asnjeren nga te mesipermet..sa per 'ë'-te do ti rregullojme po prit njehere se tani eshte ideja per organizmin , drejtshkrimin kur t'i krijojme temat..


----------



## 7t

Per cilat tema behet fjale?


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Per cilat tema behet fjale?



Psh zhvillime kombetare, cudira shqiptare, sugjerime, anketa, kafe..etj


----------



## KingGenti

Je i madh rene,te flm per perkushtimin.


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Psh zhvillime kombetare, cudira shqiptare, sugjerime, anketa, kafe..etj


Keto lloj temash mund te hapen tek hapesira poshte nenforumeve pa qene nevoja te futen ne nje forum te vecante.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Keto lloj temash mund te hapen tek hapesira poshte nenforumeve pa qene nevoja te futen ne nje forum te vecante.


Psh ku mund te fusim politiken, apo zhvillimet kombetare ne cilin nenforum?


----------



## rene1234

KingGenti said:


> Je i madh rene,te flm per perkushtimin.


:cheers:


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Psh ku mund te fusim politiken, apo zhvillimet kombetare ne cilin nenforum?


Nje teme per Politiken dhe nje teme per Zhvillimet Kombetare. Ashtu sic eshte tani. Pa qene nevoja te hapen tema per cdo ngjarje nga jeta politike ne vend.


----------



## Nolt

7t said:


> Nje teme per Politiken dhe nje teme per Zhvillimet Kombetare. Ashtu sic eshte tani. Pa qene nevoja te hapen tema per cdo ngjarje nga jeta politike ne vend.


Po gjithe keto tema duhet te jene ketu ku jan pra ne index te Albanian forum qe te mos kete nevoj per nje nenforum Kafe.

Mendoj qe duhen mblidhen 15 vota PRO per te aprovuar kete organizimi. (Numri 15 e morra nga votimet MMXI ku 31 votuan Po). Shpresoj qe sa ma shpejt ti mbledhim 15 vota.


----------



## Zwanse

- Mos i ndani forumit tona me te Kosoves, le te jene bashke. 

- Permisimi per mu personalisht ka te beje me ndeshkimin e anetareve qe thyjne rregullat, sidomos ato etike. psh

kush nis tu postu video fetare, tekste fetare, sherre fetare (qe skane lidhje me kete forum) te ndeshkohet, duke ju fshire shkrimet dhe duke u paralajmeruar. (shembull: kosovo-albanian).
kush nis tu shajt nga nena e motra i pari te perjashtohet automatikisht. (Ai qe ja kthen nuk duhet te perjashtohen, sepse bie llafi une skam share njeri i pari, por kur me kane share, su kam lene gje mangut. S'kam pse ta ha une pse me provokojne).
Kush nis tu bo postime vari lesht, tipi trolli, per sherre Shqiperi-Kosove, si puna e atij Tarzanit te xhungles te perjashtohet (sepse s'eshte ky qellimi i fundit). Aq me teper qe ky Tarzani i xhungles eshte derras komplet dhe gati te gjithe "argumentet" e tij i ka te pasakta.
Kush permende ofendime te tipit "malok, cecen" per verioret, ose noi ofendim pe jugoret (laluc, grek, etj..) te perjashtohet automatikisht. (shembull: nje plehre nga Durresi).
Shenim: Ndoshta biseda te vecanta, ku te perfshihet ndonje topic me siper, por gjithmone brenda etikes, mund te behen vetem ne nje teme te caktuar, psh "albanian speaking forum" (por jo ne cdo teme qe ju teket). Ose te hapim ndonje teme enkas per keto muhabete me titullin "lloqe shqiptare".

- Te gjith anetaret te mundohen te sjellin sa me shume materiale per projektet urbanistike, rruget, ndertimet e reja etj...ose nqs udhetoni gjate kesaj vere beni fotografi dhe futini me vone ne forum.

Flm, te uroj pune te mbare Rene1234.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Nje teme per Politiken dhe nje teme per Zhvillimet Kombetare. Ashtu sic eshte tani. Pa qene nevoja te hapen tema per cdo ngjarje nga jeta politike ne vend.


Ok ne rregull


----------



## Nolt

- Te aprovohet sistemi i vrejtjeve, gjdo sharje dhe ofendim te ndeshkohet me nje vrejtje e dyta vrjetje vazhdon perjashtim

- Gjithashtu te ruhen te drejtat e fotografive te cilat i postojme, pra ta vendosim linkun tek autori i fotos, nqofse kjo nuk behet dy here, vazhdon perjashtimi


----------



## 7t

Ne oret ne vijim do pergatis nje liste me projektet kryesore qe nevojiten te kene teme te vecante per cdo forum perkates.


----------



## rene1234

^^

Rrofsh Zwanse:cheers:..ke te drejte nuk duhen lene tipat qe prishin forumin, do ta shikosh vete qe nuk do kete tolerime, nqs vazhdojne pas paralajmerimeve ne te njejten menyre..

p.s. per momentin tipat qe kane prishur forumin jane te gjithe "banned" nga adminet e tjere


----------



## Nolt

A jeni te pajtimit qe ne nenforumet e Prishtines dhe Tiranes te jene temat te ndara ne lagje (zyrtare, komunale)?


----------



## 7t

Temat te hapen sipas paresise dhe rendesise se vete projekteve.


----------



## KingGenti

Nisja punes vlla.Nuk ka c'pret me.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Vota ime eshte pro pavaresisht se shenova gabimisht jo . 
Tani per tani , si kudo tjeter Shqiperia dhe Shqiptaret ky forum ka nje organizim te çorganizuar ...
Keshtu qe duhet te ndryshohet dhe sistemohet me mire .


----------



## 7t

Vetem per forumin e Tiranes arrita te zberthej 35 projekte qe mund te diskutohen ne 35 tema te ndryshme:

*Xhamia dhe Muzeu i Harmonisë Fetare
Kampusi Universitar
Stadiumi Kombëtar
Kulla "4-Ever Green"
Banka e Shqipërisë
Parlamenti i Shqipërisë
Tirana Business Park
Kulla "TID"
Qendra e Biznesit "Toptani"
Tirana Logistics Park
Eyes of Tirana
Hotel "Hilton"
Kisha Ortodokse
Train Station Towers
Tirana Rocks
Central Axis Masterplan
Kopshti Zoologjik
American Business Center
Millennium Business Center
Stadium Office Tower
Blloku i Banimit "Filanto"
Mall of Albania
Blloku i Banimit "Noka"
Park City
Zona Prioritare "E"
Hotel "Dajti"
Plani Rregullues
Mirror Twins Materplan
Parku Dinamo
Sheshi "Skënderbej"
Zgjerimi i Lanës
Hapësirat për Biçikletat
Parkimet Nëntokësore
Sheshi "Nënë Tereza"
Hapësirat Publike*


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Pare se pari , bravo per te gjithe anetaret qe po meren me riorganizimin e forumit duke dhene mendimet dhe idete tyre  

Ndarja e re e forumit duket shume me e mire - sistemon nje forum te karakterizuar nga kaos dhe mosmirembajtje.

Dua dhe une te jap nje mendim ( te ngjajshem me te Zwanse-s ): Brenda sistemimit te ri te forumit duhet te kete dhe nje thread te ri informative dhe paralajmerues. Pra me pak fjale te kete rregullat e forumit dhe ne cila raste mund te perjashtohet kush ( ne cila rast behet "BAN" ). Me kete "tabele informuese" do te respektohet me shume forumi dhe besoj qe do te ringjallet interesi per menyren me te sinqert qe u krijua ky forum , per zvillimet rreth ndertimit e arkitektures ne trojet Shqiptare.


----------



## Ermir

Duhet nje teme "sticky" shqip se si postohen videot dhe fotografite se boll ngelen robt duke pyetur.


----------



## KingGenti

Ato i bejme ne fund.Te behen ndryshimet e medha ne fillim


----------



## 7t

Rene, perpara se t'ia dergosh formatin e propozuar adminit, mos harro te vendosesh pershkrimin e sakte drejtshkrimor poshte titujve te forumeve (shiko shkrimin #2).

Nje tjeter ide do ishte venia e nje steme perbri emrit te forumit, sic e ka forumi gjerman, ukrahinas dhe biellorus http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=168
Kam pergatitur nje steme me permasa te lejueshme 85x83. Eshte e bukur nga pikpamja estetike. Stema e Keshillit te Ministrave marre nga faqja zyrtare.


----------



## AltinD

Nolt said:


> - Te aprovohet sistemi i vrejtjeve, gjdo sharje dhe ofendim te ndeshkohet me nje vrejtje e dyta vrjetje vazhdon perjashtim


Sistemi i verejtjeve dhe perjashtimeve ekziston ... dhe natyrisht nuk i takon perdoruesve te thjeshte te forumit qe te vendosin per to. 

PS: Moderatori i ri nuk ka te drejte BAN, nese do dale nevoje e tille, i duhet tia kerkoje dikujt tjeter nga ata qe kane emrat shenuar poshte, ne te djathte.


----------



## AltinD

7t said:


> Formati perfundimtar sipas meje
> 
> *1) Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban*
> Tirana | Prishtina
> Projektet më të fundit nga bota e ndërtimit
> 
> *2) Infrastruktura*
> Rrugët, Hekurudhat, Transporti Ajror dhe Detar.. etj
> 
> *3) Turizmi*
> Zhvillimi i Hapësirës Bregdetare, Turizmi Malor, Zbulime Arkeologjike.. etj
> 
> *4) Albanologjia*
> Historia, Gjuha Shqipe, Folklori, Iso Polifonia, Gatime Tradicionale .. etj
> 
> *5) Fotografi*
> Qytete, Relievi Natyror, Rrënoja dhe Monumente Historike.. etj
> 
> -----------------------------
> Diskutime të përgjithshme...


Shume dakort jam, vetem a nuk duhet te jene 'Albania | Kosova' dhe jo 'Tirana | Prishtina'?





Zwanse said:


> - Mos i ndani forumit tona me te Kosoves, le te jene bashke.
> 
> - Permisimi per mu personalisht ka te beje me ndeshkimin e anetareve qe thyjne rregullat, sidomos ato etike. psh
> 
> kush nis tu postu video fetare, tekste fetare, sherre fetare (qe skane lidhje me kete forum) te ndeshkohet, duke ju fshire shkrimet dhe duke u paralajmeruar. (shembull: kosovo-albanian).
> kush nis tu shajt nga nena e motra i pari te perjashtohet automatikisht. (*Ai qe ja kthen nuk duhet te perjashtohen*, sepse bie llafi une skam share njeri i pari, por kur me kane share, su kam lene gje mangut. S'kam pse ta ha une pse me provokojne).
> Kush nis tu bo postime *vari lesht*, tipi trolli, per sherre Shqiperi-Kosove, si puna e atij *Tarzanit te xhungles *te perjashtohet (sepse s'eshte ky qellimi i fundit). Aq me teper qe ky *Tarzani i xhungles *eshte *derras *komplet dhe gati te gjithe "argumentet" e tij i ka te pasakta.
> Kush permende ofendime te tipit "malok, cecen" per verioret, ose noi ofendim pe jugoret (laluc, grek, etj..) te perjashtohet automatikisht. (shembull: nje *plehre* nga Durresi).
> Shenim: Ndoshta biseda te vecanta, ku te perfshihet ndonje topic me siper, por gjithmone brenda etikes, mund te behen vetem ne nje teme te caktuar, psh "albanian speaking forum" (por jo ne cdo teme qe ju teket). Ose te hapim ndonje teme enkas per keto muhabete me titullin "lloqe shqiptare".
> 
> - Te gjith anetaret te mundohen te sjellin sa me shume materiale per projektet urbanistike, rruget, ndertimet e reja etj...ose nqs udhetoni gjate kesaj vere beni fotografi dhe futini me vone ne forum.
> 
> Flm, te uroj pune te mbare Rene1234.


I see what you did there :lol:


----------



## Zwanse

AltinD said:


> I see what you did there :lol:


:lol:

nuk quen sharje ato.


----------



## 7t

AltinD said:


> Shume dakort jam, vetem a nuk duhet te jene 'Albania | Kosova' dhe jo 'Tirana | Prishtina'?


Qytetet e tjera te Shqiperise dhe Kosoves te grupohen poshte forumeve per Tiranen dhe Prishtinen sepse fundja fundit keto dy qytete perfaqesojne shumicen e projekteve ne te dyja vendet.


----------



## KingGenti

7t said:


> Rene, perpara se t'ia dergosh formatin e propozuar adminit, mos harro te vendosesh pershkrimin e sakte drejtshkrimor poshte titujve te forumeve (shiko shkrimin #2).
> 
> Nje tjeter ide do ishte venia e nje steme perbri emrit te forumit, sic e ka forumi gjerman, ukrahinas dhe biellorus http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=168
> Kam pergatitur nje steme me permasa te lejueshme 85x83. Eshte e bukur nga pikpamja estetike. Stema e Keshillit te Ministrave marre nga faqja zyrtare.


Po te vihej dhe stema do ishte fantastike


----------



## Nolt

AltinD said:


> Shume dakort jam, vetem a nuk duhet te jene 'Albania | Kosova' dhe jo 'Tirana | Prishtina'?


Forumi i projekteve nuk do te ndahet ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi, shpresoje qe kjo te mos ndodh kurr. Do te ndahen vetem ne nenforume Prishtina dhe Tirana, mbasi nuk po ka asnje mbikqyrje (overview) ne nje teme te vetme, por do ti postojm temat sipas projektit ose lagjes.


----------



## KingGenti

Kur mund te miratohet formati i ri?.O kulla,po pse je kunder?


----------



## Ermir

Kulla eshte anarkist!!


----------



## olsib

Mire duket! Vecse kufizoni sa me teper diskutimet e pergjithshme.
Mos harroni qe forca e ketij forumi eshte qe eshte i specializuar.
Le te kete diskutime mbi tema qe kane te bejne me arkitekturen, urbanistiken, infrastrukturen ndersa temat pa lidhje lijani forumeve te tjera.
Diskutime pa lidhje me forumin te permblidhen vetem ne nje "Albanian Bar Kafe".


----------



## AltinD

Zwanse said:


> :lol:
> 
> nuk quen sharje ato.


Sharje mbase jo, por ofendim i papranueshem po


----------



## rene1234

KingGenti said:


> Kur mund te miratohet formati i ri?.O kulla,po pse je kunder?


Te presim sa te mbaroje anketa


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Rene, perpara se t'ia dergosh formatin e propozuar adminit, mos harro te vendosesh pershkrimin e sakte drejtshkrimor poshte titujve te forumeve (shiko shkrimin #2).
> 
> Nje tjeter ide do ishte venia e nje steme perbri emrit te forumit, sic e ka forumi gjerman, ukrahinas dhe biellorus http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=168
> Kam pergatitur nje steme me permasa te lejueshme 85x83. Eshte e bukur nga pikpamja estetike. Stema e Keshillit te Ministrave marre nga faqja zyrtare.


Good job:cheers:


----------



## rene1234

^^

Sot nuk quhen hehe:lol:


----------



## AltinD

Se mos beni budallallikun dhe vini *ekzaktesisht *stemen e KM :hilarious


----------



## AltinD

^^ E kam fjalen tek ironija e akuzimit (me te drejte ne kete rast) te nje personi per perdorim fjalori te papershtatshem, duke perdorur edhe vete nje fjalor te papershtatshem ndaj tij.


----------



## rene1234

AltinD said:


> Se mos beni budallallikun dhe vini *ekzaktesisht *stemen e KM :hilarious


Haha pse jo, kush do e marri vesh:nuts:


----------



## Ermir

Do kete ketu ndonje qe merret me fotoshop e te na beje me steme te pershtatshme.


----------



## KingGenti

Mezi po i pres ndryshimet.


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Mua keto dyja me pelqejne shume - mjafton mos te vendoset stema e Keshillit te Ministrave :cheers:


----------



## Ermir

^^Mezi i lexohet Forumi ne Shqip kesaj te dytes...nuk kane te gjithe monitore 24''


----------



## KingGenti

^^
lol


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Me pelqejne si logo por sic e tha dhe Arbeniti , kesaj te dytes i duhen disa nderhyrje.


----------



## kontvrana




----------



## Ermir

KingGenti said:


> ^^
> lol


Ne kete madhesi e kisha fjalen


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Qesha me pjesen e fundit qe shkrove,jo me stemen.


----------



## 7t

Teksti mezi lexohet sepse ikona eshte e vogel. Vetem nje font i trashe i shkon stemes dhe une perdora fontin Impact. Fontet e tjere me te holle duken keq. Sfondi i kuq eshte pak i hapur ne menyre qe te nxjerri ne pah shqiponjen. Po u erresua, shqiponja s'duket mire.


----------



## StevenNL

C'fare eshte kuptimi i tekstit? Kur nuk lexohet?


----------



## RolexAL

Ermir said:


> Ne kete madhesi e kisha fjalen


Mo na ve keshtu simbolesh se na kujton ate te luajturin e norvegjise.


----------



## Arbenit

E zvogluar:










Eshte thjeshte e dallueshme se behet fjale per formin shqip. 



Edhe kjo logo me ka pelqy shume, por ngyrat te rregullohen duhen dhe texti besoj se duhet te jete si tek ky me larte: "Shqip - Albanian"


----------



## RolexAL

Arbenit,shume mire.kay:


----------



## KingGenti

E derguat formatin e ri?


----------



## Arbenit

Cka do te ndodhe me temat e mbyllura, si psh, Ulqini apo Shkupi? Eshte gjynah me i humbe.. Ndoshta me i rihape serish, apo se paku me i fute ne ndonje lloj arkivi?


----------



## Buki

Arbenit said:


> Cka do te ndodhe me temat e mbyllura, si psh, Ulqini apo Shkupi? Eshte gjynah me i humbe.. Ndoshta me i rihape serish, apo se paku me i fute ne ndonje lloj arkivi?


Natyrisht se do duhej me u ri-hap.

Nese Serbet vazhdojne te kene Qytete te Kosoves ne forumin e tyre nuk shof ndonje arsye pse ne te mos kemi threade per Qytete qe gjenden jashte kufijve te Shqiperise dhe Kosoves.


----------



## KingGenti

Jo vetem te kosoves por kane edhe te republikes serbe ne bosnje


----------



## rene1234

*1) Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban / Architecture & Urban Planning*
Tirana | Prishtina
Projekte nga Tirana, Prishtina dhe qytetet e tjera shqiptare.

*2) Infrastruktura / Infrastructure*
Rrugët, Hekurudhat, Transporti Ajror dhe Detar.. etj

*3) Turizmi / Tourism*
Zhvillimi i Hapësirës Bregdetare, Turizmi Malor, Zbulime Arkeologjike.. etj

*4) Albanologjia / Albanology*
Historia, Gjuha Shqipe, Folklori, Iso Polifonia, Gatime Tradicionale .. etj

*5) Fotografi / Photography*
Qytete, Relievi Natyror, Rrënoja dhe Monumente Historike.. etj


----------



## Tartanzan

Une do sugjeroja qe te ndahej forumi ne nje "Albania Forum" dhe nje "Kosovo Forum".


----------



## kontvrana

Tartanzan said:


> Une do sugjeroja qe te ndahej forumi ne nje "Albania Forum" dhe nje "Kosovo Forum".


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Se sheh qe eshte?


----------



## G.C.F

RolexAL said:


> ^^
> Se sheh qe eshte?


Jo Rolex, kjo stema eshte per popullin tuaj, duhet te jete edhe stema per popullin kosovar.


----------



## Mr_Albalover

G.C.F said:


> Jo Rolex, kjo stema eshte per popullin tuaj, duhet te jete edhe stema per popullin kosovar.


Rikthim dinamik nga ana e GCF-se :rofl:


----------



## Ermir

Shko shihe te bytha e gomarit.


----------



## RolexAL

Eshte i manget..se s'shpjegohet ndryshe.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

7t said:


> Keto jane dy variantet e fundit. E para eshte stema ekzistuese e Republikes se Shqiperise. E dyta eshte stema zyrtare e Shqiperise gjate viteve 30' ne kohen kur ishte Monarki. Stema qe merr e para 10 vota mendoj te zgjidhet si perfaqesuesja bashke me formatin e forumit.
> 
> 
> *1) Stema e Republikes se Shqiperise (ekzistuesja)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Stema e Mbreterise se Shqiperise (vitet '30)*


Stema e Mbreterise qe eshte ketu , nuk eshte ajo e verteta po thjesht nje kopje e shemtuar e asaj te vertetes keshtu qe ska pse te zgjidhet ! 
Kjo eshte ajo e verteta qe perdoret dhe sot nga ata te mbreterise :









Po qe perseri s'ka lidhje me shqiptaret sepse ne nuk jemi monarki por republike .
Megjithate une jam dakord dhe me keto propozime te tjera qe nuk marrin stema zyrtare por bejne dicka posacerisht per forumin .
1








2








3


----------



## k0ntir

Nuk e kuptoj pse zgjaten kaq shume gjerat. Vendos stemen e republikes dhe gjithcka mbaron. Ca jane keto stemat e mbreterise apo stemen e pushtuesve italian apo gjerman?! Apo ndonje steme me kryqin grek aty qe te perfshihen te gjithe?! Nuk ka nevoje per votime. Pergjegjesi pse nuk e mbyll kete teme dhe me ne fund kemi nje forum te rregullt. Ne vendin tone prandaj vonohen ndertimet ose perfundimet e projekteve sepse bejme votime te tilla per gjera pa vlere. Tani te hedhim per votim per ngjyren e sfondit, llojin e shkronjave dhe madhesine e numrave. Te pakten keshtu mendoj une.


----------



## StevenNL

Mbaroji votimi, fitoji varianti i pare.


----------



## rene1234

E kam derguar kerkesen per ndryshim, tani te presim kur te miratohet..te shpresojme sa me shpejt


----------



## rene1234

k0ntir said:


> Nuk e kuptoj pse zgjaten kaq shume gjerat. Vendos stemen e republikes dhe gjithcka mbaron. Ca jane keto stemat e mbreterise apo stemen e pushtuesve italian apo gjerman?! Apo ndonje steme me kryqin grek aty qe te perfshihen te gjithe?! Nuk ka nevoje per votime. Pergjegjesi pse nuk e mbyll kete teme dhe me ne fund kemi nje forum te rregullt. Ne vendin tone prandaj vonohen ndertimet ose perfundimet e projekteve sepse bejme votime te tilla per gjera pa vlere. Tani te hedhim per votim per ngjyren e sfondit, llojin e shkronjave dhe madhesine e numrave. Te pakten keshtu mendoj une.



Epo ne ndryshim nga qeveria ne kemi demokraci ketu hehe:lol:


----------



## RolexAL

Ta gezojme formatin e ri.:cheers:

Rene,faleminderit.


----------



## RolexAL

Vetem ajo stema duhet zvogeluar pak.


----------



## RolexAL

rene,

nese ke akses..transferoji pak seksionet e rrugeve(Shqiperi-Kosove),seksionet e hekurudhave apo edhe ato te transportit urban ne seksionet perkatese.


----------



## RolexAL

Stema qe propozuat ju doli shume e madhe dhe e hoqi admini.

Kjo duket perfekte.


----------



## RolexAL

Ajo stema me ato yjet eshte pa lidhje fare.S'kemi pse shemtojme simbolet kombetare me simbole qe i jane imponuar Kosoves dhe skane piken e lidhjes me shqiperine dhe shqiptaret.Kosova e perfaqesuar eshte ne stemat kuq-e-zi.kay:


----------



## StevenNL

Djema ju lutemi te hapni dhe disa tema te reja ne vendet perkatese.
Formati i ri me pelqen.


----------



## RolexAL

Rene,po nje format i till eshte i mundur?.Te shkruhet poshte Shqiperia&Kosova ose Albania&Kosova...meqe Republic of Kosova se pranojne kta.


Sikurse e kane keta.


----------



## RolexAL

StevenNL said:


> Djema ju lutemi te hapni dhe disa tema te reja ne vendet perkatese.
> Formati i ri me pelqen.


Temat jane..thjesht duhen transferuar ne vendet e duhura.


----------



## StevenNL

Nje gabim > Euroscrapers > Local discussions > Albanian Forum > Other *disucssions*


----------



## LegitimateAnswer

RolexAL said:


> Stema qe propozuat ju doli shume e madhe dhe e hoqi admini.
> 
> Kjo duket perfekte.


+1 Edhe mua me pelqen shume, i pershtatet shume kombit ne gjeneral dhe duket mire e profesionale..pse jo kete?


----------



## 7t

*Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban*
» Tirana | Prishtina
Projekte nga Tirana, Prishtina dhe qytetet e tjera shqiptare.

*Infrastruktura*
Rrugët, Hekurudhat, Transporti Ajror dhe Detar.. etj

*Ekonomia dhe Turizmi*
» Ekonomia | Turizmi
Industria Vendase, Sektori Energjitik dhe Zhvillimi i Turizmit.

*Albanologjia*
Historia, Gjuha Shqipe, Folklori, Iso Polifonia, Gatime Tradicionale .. etj

*Fotografi*
Qytete, Relievi Natyror, Rrënoja dhe Monumente Historike.. etj


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Temat e levizura tek forumet Tirana / Prishtina mund t'i hiqet emri [Tirana] dhe [Prishtina] ne kllapa sepse nuk eshte e nevojshme pasi emri i forumit i identifikon.


Done.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Perkthimi anglisht i titujve te forumeve e ben shume te lodhshem leximin e faqes hyrese te forumit. Une mendoj qe titujt te jene vetem ne shqip. Fjalet si Arkitektura, Infrastruktura, Turizmi jane fjale nderkombetare qe kuptohen nga lexuesi i huaj, pa qene nevoja ti shtohet perkthimi shtese ne anglisht.
> Te gjitha forumet e vendeve te tjera ketu ne Euroscrapers i kane titujt e forumeve ne gjuhet perkatese, pa perkthimin e tejzgjatur shtese ne anglisht.
> Edhe te forumi i Amerikes Latine e njejta gje. Titujt e forumeve jane vetem ne gjuhet e vendeve perkatese.


Pervec pjeses qe ekonomia dhe turizmi mund te bashkohen ne nje thread , ska nevoje te ndryshojme pjesen tjeter..perkthimi anglisht le te qendroje se nga nje fjale eshte pervec pjeses se arkitektures


----------



## durres

Flori je rene


----------



## durres

Stemen do e ver Jani?


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Pervec pjeses qe ekonomia dhe turizmi mund te bashkohen ne nje thread , ska nevoje te ndryshojme pjesen tjeter..perkthimi anglisht le te qendroje se nga nje fjale eshte pervec pjeses se arkitektures


Nuk jam dakort.
Titujt duken sikur po i lexon dy here sepse perkthimi eshte pothuajse identik.
Pershkrimi poshte titujve mund te behet ne anglisht, sic e ka forumi sloven.


----------



## durres

7t,rene.:hug:


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Nuk jam dakort.
> Titujt duken sikur po i lexon dy here sepse perkthimi eshte pothuajse identik.
> Pershkrimi poshte titujve mund te behet ne anglisht, sic e ka forumi sloven.


Tani ne qofte se ndryshimet mund ti beja veta nuk do ishte problem..por duke qene se vetem i propozoj per miratim , nuk do ndryshojme cdo sekonde forumin..ky variant qe eshte tani, pervec disa rregullimeve qe shpresoj se do miratohen ka ndenjur gjithe javes ne votim e askush nuk tha gje per termat anglisht..kshuqe nuk ia vlen tani te hapim prape debat kush e pelqen vetem shqip kush jo:nuts:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Mendoj se per Ekonomine , Financen dhe lajmet e ndryshme lidhur me keto dege kemi nevoje per nje tjeter nenforum , ose ndoshta mund te futet tek Turizmi sepse ndikon direkt ... 

AltinD s'eshte me moderator ? Dhe kur ndodhi ky ndryshim moderatoresh ? Thjesht per transparence .


----------



## rene1234

durres said:


> Stemen do e ver Jani?


Ia kam derguar Matthieu..Edhe ndryshimet e tjera ai i miratoi, kshuqe meriton nje falenderim per punen e bere:cheers:


----------



## durres

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Mendoj se per Ekonomine , Financen dhe lajmet e ndryshme lidhur me keto dege kemi nevoje per nje tjeter nenforum , ose ndoshta mund te futet tek Turizmi sepse ndikon direkt ...
> 
> AltinD s'eshte me moderator ? Dhe kur ndodhi ky ndryshim moderatoresh ? Thjesht per transparence .


Eshte,po nuk moderon me kete forum.


----------



## durres

Vetem stemen po i vune se gjithcka eshte ne rregull pastaj.Duket shume i vecante forumi me steme


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Edhe nje sugjerim te fundit , nese jeni dakord : Besoj se do ishte mire qe te krijohesh dhe nje nenforum tjeter "Diskutime jashte teme - Off-topic discussions" I cili do te perbehesh nga nje kategori me emrin "Cafe" dhe do te permbante thread-et e hapura si Politika , Cudira Shqiptare etj

Gjithashtu nenforumi i ri mund te kishte dhe nje kategori tjeter me emrin "Forum Issues" si shembulli i forumit Turk. Ne "Forum Issues" do te gjenim thread-in paraljmerues i cili njofton ne cilin rast perjastohesh ( Ban ) dhe gjithashtu mund te kishte dhe tread tjeter informues sic e sugjeroj nje anetar tjeter : threads te cilit ndihmojne anetaret e rinj apo ata qe s'dine ende si te postojne fotografi , video etj..

Si thoni ? Nese s'eshte shume vone.


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Tani ne qofte se ndryshimet mund ti beja veta nuk do ishte problem..por duke qene se vetem i propozoj per miratim , nuk do ndryshojme cdo sekonde forumin..ky variant qe eshte tani, pervec disa rregullimeve qe shpresoj se do miratohen ka ndenjur gjithe javes ne votim e askush nuk tha gje per termat anglisht..kshuqe nuk ia vlen tani te hapim prape debat kush e pelqen vetem shqip kush jo:nuts:


Formati i forumit qe ne fillim u propozua vetem ne shqip. Shtesen ne anglisht e shtove ti ne daten 29. Por ngaqe debati u drejtua tek zgjedhja e stemes, sikur nuk u vu re qe shtesa ishte e panevojshme.
Formati i forumit serb si shembull eshte ndryshuar te pakten dhjete here. Ishte ndryshe ne fillim kur u hap dhe ndryshoi gradualisht disa here ne formatin qe eshte sot.
Fare thjeshte mund t'i dergohet nje propozim adminit qe t'i leje titujt vetem ne gjuhen shqipe. Te hiqet dicka qe nuk u propozua fare.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Formati i forumit qe ne fillim u propozua vetem ne shqip. Shtesen ne anglisht e shtove ti ne daten 29. Por ngaqe debati u drejtua tek zgjedhja e stemes, sikur nuk u vu re qe shtesa ishte e panevojshme.
> Formati i forumit serb si shembull eshte ndryshuar te pakten dhjete here. Ishte ndryshe ne fillim kur u hap dhe ndryshoi gradualisht disa here ne formatin qe eshte sot.
> Fare thjeshte mund t'i dergohet nje propozim adminit qe t'i leje titujt vetem ne gjuhen shqipe. .


Po ti edhe me korrigjove mua per perkthimin ne anglisht ,tani thua nuk u vune re shtesat ne anglisht:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82353206&postcount=71

Gjithsesi nuk e kuptoj ku qendron problem pse jane anglisht, te presim njehere ndryshimet e tjera pastaj shohim e bejme , se kam cuar 3 mesazhe per ndryshime qe presin konfirmimin njehere.



> Te hiqet dicka qe nuk u propozua fare


Nuk te duket propozim ty kur e shtova une para se te miratohej nga antaret e tjere:nuts:


----------



## rene1234

Mr_Albalover said:


> Edhe nje sugjerim te fundit , nese jeni dakord : Besoj se do ishte mire qe te krijohesh dhe nje nenforum tjeter "Diskutime jashte teme - Off-topic discussions" I cili do te perbehesh nga nje kategori me emrin "Cafe" dhe do te permbante thread-et e hapura si Politika , Cudira Shqiptare etj
> 
> Gjithashtu nenforumi i ri mund te kishte dhe nje kategori tjeter me emrin "Forum Issues" si shembulli i forumit Turk. Ne "Forum Issues" do te gjenim thread-in paraljmerues i cili njofton ne cilin rast perjastohesh ( Ban ) dhe gjithashtu mund te kishte dhe tread tjeter informues sic e sugjeroj nje anetar tjeter : threads te cilit ndihmojne anetaret e rinj apo ata qe s'dine ende si te postojne fotografi , video etj..
> 
> Si thoni ? Nese s'eshte shume vone.


Une isha pro per nje teme te tille , por te tjeret nuk deshen


----------



## Tartanzan

Nuk kuptoj pse duhet te "abuzohet" me stemat zyrtare ne nje forum te tille si ky ketu. Pse nuk krijoni vete ndonje steme?!


----------



## Tartanzan

RolexAL said:


> O tartanzan,ti me vërte s'je mirë o vëlla.Kur folëm për "ndarje" më parë s'ishte fjala për atë lloj që ke kuptuar ti.Kosova dhe Shqipëria janë 1.


Mire mire, "nje jemi" por lexoj njehere ato komentet "Kosova eshte me mire" vs. "Shqiperia eshte me mire" dhe mendohu edhe nje here. 
Une askujt nuk i referohesha, kur thash qe do ishte mire nje ndarje te propozuar nga une, por ishte thjeshte nje mendim i imi. 

Sa per forumin, ne pergjithesi eshte ristrukturuar mire. Por ama pse rubrika "Albanologjia" nuk u emerua "Kultura Shqiptare", do ishte titull me i pergjithshem per nje rubrike te tille.


----------



## Arbenit

Duhet me u bo nje ndarje edhe ne forumet e Pejes dhe Prizrenit, lexoj ato komentet "Peja eshte me mire" vs. "Prizreni eshte me mire"..


----------



## RolexAL

O rene,

E di qe po te kerkojme shume..por kur te kesh nerva dhe kohe..hiqua keto shtesat "Albania" dhe "Kosova" qyteteve shqiptare tek "Photography"..se nuk ka kuptim.Te gjithe qytete shqiptare jane.Pa lidhje.."Gjirokastra,Albania" apo "Gjakova,Kosova"..thjesht "Gjirokaster" apo thjesht "Gjakova" duhet.

PS:Meqe ra fjala.."Fotografi" nuk eshte fjale shqip.a mund te duket seksioni ku hedhim pamjet shqiptare thjesht "Pamjet/Photography".



PPS:Rrofsh.:cheers:


----------



## rene1234

liburni said:


> too many stickys


Not anymore


----------



## k0ntir

Shume inglisht ketu. Inglisht dhe me njeri tjeterin. Ne forumet e tjera dhe titujt i kane shkruar ne gjuhen e tyre. Ketu titujt anglisht. Ne as Ë-në dhe Ç-në nuk e perdorim per titujt te pakten. Per mendimin tim arsyeja e titujve anglisht eshte KOT. Nuk besoj se ka aq shume te interesuar per te lexuar forumin tone qe titujt te jene ne anglisht. Disa nga artikujt jane anglisht. Njeri me tjetrin zihen ne anglisht. Po ashtu ka sherbime ne rrjet per perkthim. Me e keqja eshte se flasin anglisht pastaj vjen dikush nga jashte dhe fut hundet(gjithmone per keq sa per te ndezur zjarrin dhe per ti hedhur vajguri). Ne na vjen keq por nuk kemi se cfare te bejme sepse si gjithmone ne na trajtojne sikur jemi femija e komshiut. Prandaj per mendimin tim qe mos i hapim deren ketyre tipave me mire shqip. Shyqyr qe shumica ketu di shqip. Nuk arrij te kuptoj se perse anglisht? Ajo stema? Apo nuk aprovohet nga miqte e kombit?


----------



## rene1234

Per stemen edhe une ne pritje jam ..


----------



## FijuBriju

Une mendoj qe duhet te kemi edhe nje teme ne te cilen mund te shpalosen lajmet dhe diskutimet e pergjithshme nga rajoni dhe bota?!

Gjithashtu duhet te kemi disa tema diskutimi per projektet ne qytetet tjera shqiptare pervec Shqiperise se ngushte dhe Kosoves.


----------



## 7t

Nje rekomandim kisha per temen e sapongjitur "Albanian Speaking Forum". Te ndryshoje titulli ne dicka e tille: "Lajmi i ditës" - pasi aty zakonisht diskutohet per ngjarjet e fundit.


----------



## 7t

Eshte e mundur qe tema e Arkeologjise te ndahet ne dy tema, nje per arkeologjine tokesore dhe tjetra per arkeologjine nenujore?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973886
E them kete sepse jane studime qe perfaqesojne disiplina te ndara.


----------



## RolexAL

^^Po mire jane bashke se s'ka aq shume volum.


----------



## 7t

Jam i idese qe tema Për antarët e rinj -Vendosja e fotove, videove ne forum te rititullohet *Udhërrëfyesi - Posting Guidelines* dhe shkrimi hapes i temes te ribehet duke perfshire edhe menyren e vendosjes se titujve.

Per mendimin tim, duhet te krijohet nje standart i vendosjes se titujve te temave ne forum. Titulli mund te jete dy-gjuhesh. Shqipja te ze gjysmen e pare (filluese) te titullit dhe anglishtja, gjysmen tjeter. Ose anasjelltas. 
Shembull po jap temen e Rrugeve dhe Autostradave tek forumi i Infrastruktures *[AL] Albanian Highways & Motorways • Rrugë dhe Autostrada*
Elementi ndares mund te jete pika • ose nje vije e drejte vertikale *|*. Mendoj se vija e pjerret */* ekzistuese pervec faktit se zgjat largesine e titullit nuk eshte estetikisht me e bukur se dy elementet e lartpermendur.

Po e bej nje prove dhe jepni vleresimin tuaj:

*Udhërrëfyesi • Posting Guidelines
Udhërrëfyesi | Posting Guidelines
Udhërrëfyesi / Posting Guidelines*


----------



## AltinD

^^ Perdorimi i '*/*' eshte me i sakte nga ana gramatikore


----------



## UserFree

Kejo • me pelqen


----------



## 7t

AltinD said:


> ^^ Perdorimi i '*/*' eshte me i sakte nga ana gramatikore


:?


----------



## StevenNL

UserFree said:


> Kejo • me pelqen


kay:


----------



## rene1234

O cuna po s'na late me bo dy dite pushim rehat:lol:


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Jam i idese qe tema Për antarët e rinj -Vendosja e fotove, videove ne forum te rititullohet *Udhërrëfyesi - Posting Guidelines* dhe shkrimi hapes i temes te ribehet duke perfshire edhe menyren e vendosjes se titujve.
> 
> Per mendimin tim, duhet te krijohet nje standart i vendosjes se titujve te temave ne forum. Titulli mund te jete dy-gjuhesh. Shqipja te ze gjysmen e pare (filluese) te titullit dhe anglishtja, gjysmen tjeter. Ose anasjelltas.
> Shembull po jap temen e Rrugeve dhe Autostradave tek forumi i Infrastruktures *[AL] Albanian Highways & Motorways • Rrugë dhe Autostrada*
> Elementi ndares mund te jete pika • ose nje vije e drejte vertikale *|*. Mendoj se vija e pjerret */* ekzistuese pervec faktit se zgjat largesine e titullit nuk eshte estetikisht me e bukur se dy elementet e lartpermendur.
> 
> Po e bej nje prove dhe jepni vleresimin tuaj:
> 
> *Udhërrëfyesi • Posting Guidelines
> Udhërrëfyesi | Posting Guidelines
> Udhërrëfyesi / Posting Guidelines*


Une jam dakord per •. Si mendojne te tjeret?


----------



## 7t

Edhe titujt e forumeve duhet te kene te njejtin standart si titujt e temave. Une do insistoja te admini per hapjen e nje forumi te vecante te ekonomise si dege e nje forumi te perbashket "Ekonomia dhe Turizmi".
E kuptoj qe Mattheiu pati thene atehere se duhet te kete mjaft tema dhe diskutime qe te mundesoje hapjen e ketij lloj forumi.
Si argument mund te jepet forumi turk qe ka nje forum te ngjashem dhe ka vetem 2440 shkrime http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3172
Nderkohe qe po te mblidhen te gjitha temat dhe shkrimet ketu behen 4313 shkrime.


----------



## FijuBriju

Tani e gjeta nje lajm mbi investimet e shtetit ne rrjetin e ujesjellesve dhe nuk di se ku ta vendosi. Prandaj me erdhi ne mendje qe do ishte mire te kemi edhe nje thread mbi investimet apo programet sociale dhe infrastrukturen e pergjithshme qe permireson kualitetin e jetes se qytetareve!


----------



## FijuBriju

Gjithashtu mendoj qe temen e arkeologjise duket vendosur te Albanologjia e jo tek tema e turizmit.


----------



## BvizioN

Sondazhi qenka i mbyllur, gjithsesi vota ime eshte PO! Gezohem qe me se fundi qenka zgjidhur ankthi i madh mbi moderatorin dhe riorganizimin e forumit. Zgjedhje te goditura te dyja! Pune te mbare rene1234 and keep up with the good work you guys. :cheers:


----------



## k0ntir

^^ Po po u zgjodh me votim njesoj si ligji per rregjistrimin e popullesise ne parlament, pa kandidat!


----------



## rene1234

BvizioN said:


> Sondazhi qenka i mbyllur, gjithsesi vota ime eshte PO! Gezohem qe me se fundi qenka zgjidhur ankthi i madh mbi moderatorin dhe riorganizimin e forumit. Zgjedhje te goditura te dyja! Pune te mbare rene1234 and keep up with the good work you guys. :cheers:


Falemnderit BVizion kay:


----------



## rene1234

k0ntir said:


> ^^ Titulli "Udhërrëfyesi dhe rregullat"
> 
> Pastaj vendos rregullat ose formatin e hapjes se nje teme te re. Qe ti drejtosh njerzit ne drejtimin e duhur.


Ne rregull , vetem se rregullat per hapjen e temes se re , duhen miratuar sipas shumices


----------



## k0ntir

rene1234 said:


> Po ti tani kujton se une jam kunder qe te jene dy moderatore? Puna eshte qe nuk e miratojne admin-et , po per mua ajo do ishte zgjidhje shume e mire


Nuk thashe qe je kunder. Na drejto se ku duhet te "ankohemi" ose te bejme propozimin. Ose te kete 2 pergjegjes ose te kesh nje ndihmes perkohesisht sa te rregullohen te gjitha temat.



rene1234 said:


> Edhe njehere nuk do bej ndryshime une sa here t'i teket kujtdo antari , ndryshimet behen kur shumica eshte dakord (e kam fjalen per ndryshime te medha, se gjerat e vogla nuk prishin pune)..per punen e emertimit te temave duhet zgjedhur nje lloj modeli qe t'i pelqeje te gjitheve..beje propozimin tend dhe pyet te tjeret a jane dakord, kjo eshte gjithe filozofia


Format shqip. Me ë dhe me ç. Pa dallime midis shq dhe ks. Psh tema:

Politika shqipetare (Jo albanian politics. Jo anglisht sepse nuk eshte i interesuar njeri per politiken tone. Shqip dhe anglisht MBASE tema turizmit.)

Femrat shqipetare

Muzika shqip

Prodhime shqipetare (Jo prodhuar ne shq dhe ks. Ska nevoje per ndarje)

Forumin shqip

Qendrat tregetare

Te tema fotove:

Tirana

Durresi

Prishtina

Struga

Ulqini

Janina

Berati

Nuk ka nevej per Macedonia: Struga ose per STRUGA.

Thjesht bukur dhe paster. Ky eshte formati. Eshte me e lehte per te gjthe dhe per syrin. Dhe kur kerkon dicka nuk e gjen sepse nje teme eshte ne anglisht nje ne shqip. Nuk merret vesh.


----------



## k0ntir

rene1234 said:


> Ne rregull , vetem se rregullat per hapjen e temes se re , duhen miratuar sipas shumices


Hidhe per votim. Jepi nje jave kohe. Eshte e mjaftueshme per te gjithe qe te votojne. Pastaj zbatoje.


----------



## KingGenti

C'u be me ate gjene shtese me emer "Te tjera" qe mund te flisnim per cfare te donim


----------



## rene1234

k0ntir said:


> Hidhe per votim. Jepi nje jave kohe. Eshte e mjaftueshme per te gjithe qe te votojne. Pastaj zbatoje.


Po mire ti si antar i zellshem nuk e hedh dot ne votim sugjerimin tend, apo duhet ta bej une patjeter:nuts:


----------



## rene1234

KingGenti said:


> C'u be me ate gjene shtese me emer "Te tjera" qe mund te flisnim per cfare te donim


Cdo gje qe ka lidhje me strukturen e forumit nuk varet nga une,duhen miratuar nga te tjeret..ka kaluar muaji dhe akoma s'po e vene stemen , kshuqe do presim skemi ca te bejme derisa te kthehen nga pushimet te medhenjte


----------



## k0ntir

rene1234 said:


> Po mire ti si antar i zellshem nuk e hedh dot ne votim sugjerimin tend, apo duhet ta bej une patjeter:nuts:


Une e bej. Por duhen disa propozime te ndryshme nga anetaret e tjere qe te votojme formatin me te pershtatshem. Prandaj cdo anetar qe ka deshire te te dergoj ty propozimin e tij dhe pastaj hidhe per votim.


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Pse ca ka formati? Ne rregull eshte,ca gjera te vogla duhen ndryshuar dhe gjithcka eshte ok


----------



## k0ntir

^^ Lexoji te gjitha shkrimet e reja pastaj komento. Formati i titujve. Disa shqip disa anglisht. Disa pa kuptim disa shq-ks.


----------



## KingGenti

Po i bi kot ne qafe renes me keto kerkesat e tepruara qe i beni.


----------



## rene1234

Nuk eshte problemi te kerkesat se une per ate pune jam..po problemi qendron te fakti se secili jep variantin e vet e thote ndryshoje se kshu duhet si them une se kshu me pelqen mua :lol:

Gjithsesi jam shume dakord qe te miratohet nje model standard per te gjithe temat e forumit..kush nuk e zbaton tema do mbyllet (pervec te rinjve kuptohet) se ndryshe s'ka kuptim..


----------



## k0ntir

Po i kerkojme te beje "detyren" ne nje fare menyre. Te rregulloj forumin sic duhet se pastaj nuk i kerkon gje tjeter njeri. Te kemi nje forum dinjitoz dhe te sakte.


----------



## KingGenti

rene,beji gjerat sic te duket ty mire se sdo rrime te bindim kontirin tani apo ndonje tjeter.Lideri ka nje plan dhe e zbaton,ti zbato tendin,kujt si pelqen ti bjeri me dore.


----------



## k0ntir

^^ Ik fli dhe mos shaj dhe ofendo se po shkel rregullat hapur fare.


----------



## KingGenti

Kush po te shan ty mo vlla?


----------



## k0ntir

rene1234 said:


> Nuk eshte problemi te kerkesat se une per ate pune jam..po problemi qendron te fakti se secili jep variantin e vet e thote ndryshoje se kshu duhet si them une se kshu me pelqen mua :lol:
> 
> Gjithsesi jam shume dakord qe te miratohet nje model standard per te gjithe temat e forumit..kush nuk e zbaton tema do mbyllet (pervec te rinjve kuptohet) se ndryshe s'ka kuptim..


Prandaj te thashe qe kush do te paraqes te ty formatin e vet sic e mendon dhe pastaj hidhe per votim. Kush format fiton ai zbatohet. Kush eshte i ri dhe e shkel njoftohet qe mos e perseris me dhe titulli ndryshohet sipas formatit te miratuar. Vendos modelin se si duhet hapur nje teme dhe si duhet titulli dhe zgjidhet problemi.


----------



## rene1234

Haha po ne s'po merremi vesh kur behemi me shume se dy shqiptare ju doni forum te rregullt :lol:


----------



## rene1234

k0ntir said:


> Prandaj te thashe qe kush do te paraqes te ty formatin e vet sic e mendon dhe pastaj hidhe per votim. Kush format fiton ai zbatohet. Kush eshte i ri dhe e shkel njoftohet qe mos e perseris me dhe titulli ndryshohet sipas formatit te miratuar. Vendos modelin se si duhet hapur nje teme dhe si duhet titulli dhe zgjidhet problemi.


Ne rregull, po pres per sugjerimet


----------



## k0ntir

rene1234 said:


> Haha po ne s'po merremi vesh kur behemi me shume se dy shqiptare ju doni forum te rregullt :lol:


Per kete ke te drejte. Kur nuk na pelqen fillojme dhe shajme. E kemi ne gjak. Se ndryshojme dot.


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Pervec meje qe isha dakord e ke pare se sa antare te tjere ishin te interesuar per ndryshimin qe ti doje te beje:nuts:


Po kjo ikona mbrapa ca kuptimi ka? Apo per te tall bythen me mendimin se do forcoje argumentin tend?
Une s'po perdor ikona te tilla karagjozllike kur po shtroj propozimet e mia per forumin.


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Sa argument/debat pa lidhje ky i fundit :nuts: Eshte si ajo thenja : "Nje budalla hedh nje gur dhe 100 te mencur lodhen per ta nxjerr!" Pa dashur te ofendoj dike me kete shprehje por puna qendron qe asnje me pare nuk ishte ankuar per moderatorin deri sa u be i pari postim i tille dhe me pas u hodhen ne sulm dhe te tjeret! lol

Per mendimin tim ( dhe gjithashtu per mendimin e shumices se anetareve ) moderatori ekzistues ka bere shume pune te mire...
A e mbani mend si ka qene forumi me pare ?!


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Po kjo ikona mbrapa ca kuptimi ka? Apo per te tall bythen me mendimin se do forcoje argumentin tend?
> Une s'po perdor ikona te tilla karagjozllike kur po shtroj propozimet e mia per forumin.


C'pate mo :bash:


----------



## Bohem

Ndoshta ish kon mire me hap nje thread te ri me projekte per rruge lokale te Prishtines dhe aty me i zhvendos edhe postet nga "Prishtina Projects & Construction Updates". :dunno:


----------



## KingGenti

Hapeni nje ju vete sic beme ne me tiranen


----------



## rene1234

Bohem said:


> Ndoshta ish kon mire me hap nje thread te ri me projekte per rruge lokale te Prishtines dhe aty me i zhvendos edhe postet nga "Prishtina Projects & Construction Updates". :dunno:


Temat hapini vete, me thoni cfare te transferoj dhe une pastaj i coj ne vendin e duhur...megjithate kete jave une e kam kohen shume te kufizuar kshuqe nga java tjeter do mundohem ti transferoj


----------



## KingGenti

rene,fshiji cik kto tag te vendosura nga shkijet

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=752590&page=4


----------



## rene1234

KingGenti said:


> rene,fshiji cik kto tag te vendosura nga shkijet
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=752590&page=4


kay:


----------



## L1nk1g

Rene te lutem shqyrtoje propozimin tim per te kaluar temen e objekteve fetare ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove nga Fotografia tek Turizmi.Keshtu mund te postohen dhe informacione mbi ato objekte pervec fotove.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ajo teme nuk eshte vetem per objektet fetare ne Shqiperi.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^Me fal e rregullova


----------



## Bohem

rene1234 said:


> Temat hapini vete, me thoni cfare te transferoj dhe une pastaj i coj ne vendin e duhur...megjithate kete jave une e kam kohen shume te kufizuar kshuqe nga java tjeter do mundohem ti transferoj


Rene, kur te kish kohe te lutem zhvendosi disa poste te fundit qe lidhen me ndertimin e rrugeve lokale ne Prishtine...

Prej Prishtina Projects & Construction Updates ne ---> Ndërtimi/Rregullimi i rrugëve në Prishtinë

_EDIT_ Nuk ke nevoje ti transferosh, i kam kopju


----------



## rene1234

Bohem said:


> Rene, kur te kish kohe te lutem zhvendosi disa poste te fundit qe lidhen me ndertimin e rrugeve lokale ne Prishtine...
> 
> Prej Prishtina Projects & Construction Updates ne ---> Ndërtimi/Rregullimi i rrugëve në Prishtinë
> 
> _EDIT_ Nuk ke nevoje ti transferosh, i kam kopju


Flm:cheers:


----------



## rene1234

L1nk1g said:


> ^^Me fal e rregullova


kay:


----------



## L1nk1g

Faleminderit Rene


----------



## RolexAL

rene,po ta kishte shkruajtur njeri nga ne kete me poshte do ja kishin treguar rruge:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83519289&postcount=4275


----------



## rene1234

Dakort se do ti raportoj tek moderatoret perkates te dy , Adnan-in ne fakt e kam raportuar me perpara..vetem ju lutem mos u merrni me keta tipa


----------



## KingGenti

Pse mos jane te paprekshem ata?


----------



## rene1234

KingGenti said:


> Pse mos jane te paprekshem ata?



Jo jo e kisha fjalen mos bini ne nivelin e tyre me sharje e ofendime


----------



## KingGenti

Duhet nda forumi ne dy pjese se sdurohen me kta neper kembe.Secili te shoh halen e vete


----------



## RolexAL

^^
E gjete zgjidhjen direkt ti.:crazy:.....Do ndajme forumin në dy pjese ne per dy-tre debila(nga te dyja anet).


----------



## rene1234

^^

Ne rregull ate variant po perdor, dmth *shqip|anglisht*..ne qofte se harroj ndonje teme pa emertuar me thoni..per emertimin e forumeve eshte problem se varemi nga te tjeret qe nuk e vene shume ujin ne zjarr psh megjithese kam bere te pakten nja 3 here kerkesen per bashkimin e ekonomise me turizmin ende asgje


----------



## 7t

Te kete hapesire midis fjaleve dhe vijes ndarese *shqip | anglisht*


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Te kete hapesire midis fjaleve dhe vijes ndarese *shqip | anglisht*


Po po normal


----------



## rene1234

Temat: Albania: *History Through Photography , Albanian Beaches, Shqiperia nenujore, Hotele dhe Restorante dhe Trashegimia e Monumentet* i transferova tek turizmi.


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Tema: Albania: *History Through Photography*


Si teme me permbajtje historike sikur do ishte me e pershtatshme tek forumi i Albanologjise. 
Do rekomandoja shqiptimin e titullit gjithashtu - *Shqipëria dhe Arkitektura ndër vite*


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Si teme me permbajtje historike sikur do ishte me e pershtatshme tek forumi i Albanologjise.
> Do rekomandoja shqiptimin e titullit gjithashtu - *Shqipëria dhe Arkitektura ndër vite*


Nuk po gjeja dot titull te pershtatshem ne shqip,kshuqe sugjerim i mirekay:..sa per vendodhjen mendoj e vertete eshte qe ka me shume lidhje me historine por e vendosa tek turizmi qe te mund te ngjalle kureshtje per te huaj ndoshta:dunno:


----------



## 7t

Tek kjo tema titulli ne anglisht duhet vene Educational System, Schools and Universities.
Te hiqet s-ja tek fjala System http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888380


----------



## rene1234

Gjithashtu Nature and Outdoor shkon me shume te turizmi, si mund tía veme ne shqip titullin?


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Tek kjo tema titulli ne anglisht duhet vene Educational System, Schools and Universities.
> Te hiqet s-ja tek fjala System http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888380


Ok


----------



## 7t

Nje tjeter rekomandim. Duke qene se ky tashme dihet se eshte forum shqiptar, me duken te tepert titujt e temave: Sporti Shqiptar, Politika Shqiptare, Ushtria Shqiptare, Piktore Shqiptare, Plazhet Shqiptare... dhe cdo titull me "shqiptare" mbrapa.
Mjaftojne titujt: Sporti (ose Rubrika Sportive), Ushtria, Flota Detare dhe Forcat Ajrore, Piktore te Shquar, Plazhet Bregdetare... etj


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Gjithashtu Nature and Outdoor shkon me shume te turizmi, si mund tía veme ne shqip titullin?


*Pasuritë Natyrore* ose *Natyra dhe Burimet e saj*


----------



## 7t

Tek forumi i turizmit:

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383959
Shkronja "t" tek fjala "turizmi" duhet te jete me t-ne e madhe te shtypit.

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407166
Titulli mund te ndryshohet ne *Monumente Kulti | Religious Monuments*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571583
Titulli anglisht mund te ndryshohet ne *Albania through the years*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886902
Titulli mund te ndryshohet ne KOSOVA: Turizmi Kulturor | KOSOVO: Cultural Tourism

==========
[ne anglisht emri i shtetit te Kosoves njihet me "Kosovo" edhe nga vete institucionet shteterore si Zyra e Kryeministrit, Presidenca, Parlamenti.. etj]


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Nje tjeter rekomandim. Duke qene se ky tashme dihet se eshte forum shqiptar, me duken te tepert titujt e temave: Sporti Shqiptar, Politika Shqiptare, Ushtria Shqiptare, Piktore Shqiptare, Plazhet Shqiptare... dhe cdo titull me "shqiptare" mbrapa.
> Mjaftojne titujt: Sporti (ose Rubrika Sportive), Ushtria, Flota Detare dhe Forcat Ajrore, Piktore te Shquar, Plazhet Bregdetare... etj


Jam pjeserisht dakord me ty, ne shume raste duhet hequr po ne disa te tjera ka kuptim,psh Kuzhina Shqiptare, Filmat Shqiptare apo dhe ne anglisht psh eshte me mire Albanian Beaches se sa Coastal Beaches, Albanian Painters se sa Known Painters


----------



## 7t

Ne rregull.
Titulli Albanian Beaches mund te shkruhet ndryshe Bregdeti Shqiptar | Albanian Coast


----------



## 7t

Edhe te kjo tema, fjala forumit te shkruhet me f-ne e madhe te shtypit - Riorganizimi i Forumit


----------



## 7t

Nje tjeter rekomandim.
Titujt e temave qe kane fjalet Kosova: dhe Shqiperia: mund te zvogelohen me kodet perkatese te shteteve te futura ne kllapa.
Psh: [RKS] Zhvillimet Ekonomike dhe Industriale | Economy and Industry News
[AL] Zhvillimet Ekonomike dhe Industriale | Economy and Industry News


----------



## rene1234

Flm 7t per kontributin


----------



## 7t

Jam i mendimit qe tema "Diskutimet e Ditës" do ngjante me mire me titullin *Tema e Shtypit të Ditës*

Titulli i temes se Ushtrise mund te rishkruhet ne *[AL] Ushtria Sot | Military News*


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Jam i mendimit qe tema "Diskutimet e Ditës" do ngjante me mire me titullin *Tema e Shtypit të Ditës*
> 
> Titulli i temes se Ushtrise mund te rishkruhet ne *[AL] Ushtria Sot | Military News*


Po ideja eshte qe aty mund te diskutojme cdo gje, jo vetem lajmet e shtypit..eshte si tip kafe e forumit, megjithese kryesisht ka lajme nga shtypi, ndersa per temen e ushtrise kam pershtypjen qe rikthim ne *Ushtria Shqiptare | Albanian Military Forces* do ishte me mire


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Po ideja eshte qe aty mund te diskutojme cdo gje, jo vetem lajmet e shtypit..eshte si tip kafe e forumit, megjithese kryesisht ka lajme nga shtypi


Pikerisht. Ne pergjithesi flitet per ngjarjet e dites. Mund te titullohet edhe Ngjarjet e Ditës.




> ndersa per temen e ushtrise kam pershtypjen qe rikthim ne *Ushtria Shqiptare | Albanian Military Forces* do ishte me mire


Ok.

=====
Tek ato dy temat ku ke vendosur dy pika pas kllapave [AL]:, ato dy pikat duken teper sepse vete kllapat sherbejne si elementi ndares i titullit. Shiko si shembull temat tek forumi i Infrastruktures http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=813


----------



## k0ntir

rene1234 said:


> Kontir asgje nuk ndryshon ne forum


Dakort ti i zoti i shtepise ti e di... Do pres deri sa greqia,serbia, kina dhe alienet te vendosin kur do bashkohen temat dhe populli.


----------



## rene1234

Ok ndryshimet u bene kay:


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Po bej nje permbledhje te rekomandimeve te fundit:


Ne rregull pothuajse u bene te gjitha ndryshimet e sugjeruara , pervec kodeve [AL] , [RKS] qe nuk i vura ne temat si politika, prodhimet etj


----------



## k0ntir

rene1234 said:


> Ne rregull pothuajse u bene te gjitha ndryshimet e sugjeruara , pervec kodeve* [AL]* , *[RKS]* qe nuk i vura ne temat si politika, prodhimet etj


Per mendimin tim gabim ke bere. Behet fjale per dy shtete te ndryshme. Do na denojne te huajt.


----------



## 7t

Tema Prodhime Vendase | Domestic Product >> fjales Product i mungon s-ja
*Prodhime Vendase | Domestic Products*

Tema Zhvillimet Kombëtare >> *Zhvillimet Kombëtare | National Developments*

Tema [AL] Tiranë-Elbasan Motorway >> fjalet lidhes Tiranë-Elbasan duhen vendosur ne thonjeza *[AL] "Tiranë-Elbasan" Motorway*

Tema [PRN] Aeroporti Ndërkombtar i Prishtinës | Prishtina International Airport >> fjales Ndërkombtar i mungon ë-ja *[PRN] Aeroporti Ndërkombëtar i Prishtinës | Prishtina International Airport*


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Tema Prodhime Vendase | Domestic Product >> fjales Product i mungon s-ja
> *Prodhime Vendase | Domestic Products*
> 
> Tema Zhvillimet Kombëtare >> *Zhvillimet Kombëtare | National Developments*
> 
> Tema [AL] Tiranë-Elbasan Motorway >> fjalet lidhes Tiranë-Elbasan duhen vendosur ne thonjeza *[AL] "Tiranë-Elbasan" Motorway*
> 
> Tema [PRN] Aeroporti Ndërkombtar i Prishtinës | Prishtina International Airport >> fjales Ndërkombtar i mungon ë-ja *[PRN] Aeroporti Ndërkombëtar i Prishtinës | Prishtina International Airport*


Ne rregull i korrigjova


----------



## rene1234

k0ntir said:


> Per mendimin tim gabim ke bere. Behet fjale per dy shtete te ndryshme. Do na denojne te huajt.


:lol:


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Ne rregull i korrigjova


Ok.

Tema Bregdeti Shqiptar | The Albanian Coast >> mund the hiqet fjala "the" *Bregdeti Shqiptar | Albanian Coast*


----------



## 7t

Temat e tjera qe duhen ndryshuar dhe levizur tek forumi i Ekonomise:

*[AL/RKS] Qendrat Tregtare | Shopping Centers
[AL/RKS] Zonat Minerare | Mining Districts
[AL/RKS] Parqet Eolike | Wind Farms
[AL/RKS] Industria e Naftës | Oil Industry
[AL/RKS] Çentralet Energjitikë | Power Plants
[AL/RKS] Prodhime Vendase | Domestic Products*


----------



## k0ntir

rene1234 said:


> :lol:


Po cfare te te them me shume. Ti thua qe nuk bashkohen e ku e di une. Po te pakten hiqe ate AL KS sepse nuk kane asnje lidhje me ne. Cfare lidhje ka AL me ne?! Eshte nje pulle e ngjitur nga ata jashte. AL KS MK GR MZ TK FE BU CE JU DJ KO jane nje qe quhet SHQIPERI. Nuk e kuptoj idene e AL. Kujt i sherben kjo? Apo vizitohet forumi nga serbet dhe ata kane nevoje qe ta dine qe AL dhe KS jane shtete te ndryshme? Ska kuptim per mua. Dhe me e forta eshte qe e vendos AL se keshtu njihemi ne kurse per ata qe njihen si KS e vendos RKS. Eshte per te ardhur keq.


----------



## 7t

Kontiro, po behesh vertete i bezdisshem. E lagu, se lagu. Lesho pe o burre i dheut dhe mos u be kaq panarojak. Vetem gjera negative shkruan. Nuk jep asnje kontribut pozitiv me vlere ketu.


----------



## k0ntir

7t said:


> Kontiro, po behesh vertete i bezdisshem. E lagu, se lagu. Lesho pe o burre i dheut dhe mos u be kaq panarojak. Vetem gjera negative shkruan. Nuk jep asnje kontribut pozitiv me vlere ketu.


Ashtu si nuk dhashe tek ai forumi qe u mbyll sepse nuk shkonte njeri nga qe ishte organizuar si ketu.


----------



## 7t

Ky forum me ndryshimet e koheve te fundit nuk ka qene kurre kaq i gjalle.


----------



## 7t

Tema e Familjes Mbreterore mund te levizet tek forumi i Albanologjise gjithashtu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1238769
Dhe titullit mund ti vihet kodi AL perpara sepse Familja Mbreterore perfaqeson Shqiperine >> *[AL] Familja Mbretërore | The Royal Family*

Kesaj temes ketu i mungon zanorja "ë" tek fjala Nderkombtar http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862873
*[RKS] Integrimi në Komunitetin Ndërkombëtar | Integration In The International Community*


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Temat e tjera qe duhen ndryshuar dhe levizur tek forumi i Ekonomise:
> 
> *[AL/RKS] Qendrat Tregtare | Shopping Centers
> [AL/RKS] Zonat Minerare | Mining Districts
> [AL/RKS] Parqet Eolike | Wind Farms
> [AL/RKS] Industria e Naftës | Oil Industry
> [AL/RKS] Çentralet Energjitikë | Power Plants
> [AL/RKS] Prodhime Vendase | Domestic Products*


Po pres sa te aktivizohet linku poshte fjales Ekonomi qqe ti transferoj


----------



## Nolt

[RKS] Zhvillimet Ekonomike dhe Industriale | Economy and Industry News
[AL] Zhvillimet Ekonomike dhe Industriale | Economy and Industry News

Keta dy titullat jan shume te gjat me doket, a nuk ban veq kesht?

[RKS] Zhvillimet Ekonomike | Economy News
[AL] Zhvillimet Ekonomike | Economy News

mbasi ekonomija nenkupton gjithashtu industrine...


----------



## rene1234

Nolt said:


> [RKS] Zhvillimet Ekonomike dhe Industriale | Economy and Industry News
> [AL] Zhvillimet Ekonomike dhe Industriale | Economy and Industry News
> 
> Keta dy titullat jan shume te gjat me doket, a nuk ban veq kesht?
> 
> [RKS] Zhvillimet Ekonomike | Economy News
> [AL] Zhvillimet Ekonomike | Economy News
> 
> mbasi ekonomija nenkupton gjithashtu industrine...


kay:


----------



## 7t

Tek tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824996 fjala Hekurrudhat shkruhet *Hekurudhat*

Tek temat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431970 dhe http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=734596 fjala Qëndrat shkruhet *Qendrat*


----------



## 7t

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429721 titulli mund te ndryshohet *Gjatësia e Shqiptarëve | Height of Albanians*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398296 titulli mund te ndryshohet *Shqipëria Tjetër | A Different Albania*


----------



## 7t

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429613 titulli mund te ndryshohet *[AL] Stadiumi i Ri Kombëtar | New National Football Stadium (33,825 vende/seat capacity)*


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Tek tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824996 fjala Hekurrudhat shkruhet *Hekurudhat*
> 
> Tek temat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431970 dhe http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=734596 fjala Qëndrat shkruhet *Qendrat*


Kam pershtypjen qe thuhet hekurrudhe jo hekurudhe po nuk jam shume i sigurte..qendrat u korrigjuan


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429613 titulli mund te ndryshohet *[AL] Stadiumi i Ri Kombëtar | New National Football Stadium (33,825 vende/seat capacity)*


Ok


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429721 titulli mund te ndryshohet *Gjatësia e Shqiptarëve | Height of Albanians*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398296 titulli mund te ndryshohet *Shqipëria Tjetër | A Different Albania*


Besoj eshte me mire qe Shqiperia tjeter ta leme vetem ne shqip..


----------



## L1nk1g

rene1234 said:


> Kam pershtypjen qe thuhet hekurrudhe jo hekurudhe po nuk jam shume i sigurte..qendrat u korrigjuan


Thuhet hekurudhe.Eshte fjale e perngjitur.Hekur + udhe (udha e hekurit;udhe prej hekuri)


----------



## 7t

Flm Rene. Pune e mire deri tanikay:


----------



## 7t

Dicka tjeter. Fjala "vende" ne shumes eshte *vende* jo vënde.


----------



## 7t

Tek forumi i Infrastruktures:

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405119 titulli mund te ndryshohet ne *[AL] Transporti Ajror | Aviation News*
Air Transport eshte perkthim i sakte por ne anglisht nuk perkon si duhet me ate qe permban tema. Eshte nje shprehje qe perdoret rralle dhe nuk eshte gjitheperfshirese si psh fjala Aviation.
E njejta gje dhe per temen e Kosoves http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407358

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430447 mendoj se mund te bashkangjitet me temen e rrugeve dytesore http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430269

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1253763 fjala detar duhet shkruar me D-ne e madhe te shtypit

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435803 titulli mund te ndryshohet ne *Mbikalimet dhe Unazat | Bypasses & Roundabouts*


----------



## 7t

Kjo tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=865310 mund te rititullohet *Tema e Makinave | Cars Thread*


----------



## L1nk1g

Eshte gabim ai titulli i hekurudhave...


----------



## rene1234

L1nk1g said:


> Eshte gabim ai titulli i hekurudhave...


Po mire se e korrigjojme pa merak


----------



## rene1234

7t i bera te gjitha ndryshimet e sugjeruara, pervec bashkimit te atyre dy temave te rrugeve(rruget dytesore me rruget hyrese te qyteteve)..mendoj se s'kane shume lidhje me njera tjetren, kshuqe me mire i leme sic janekay:


----------



## 7t

Ok.

Ne forumin e Infrastruktures:

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824996 mund te titullohet *[AL/RKS] Hekurudhat | Railways*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435803 mund te titullohet *Mbikalimet dhe Unazat | Bypasses & Roundabouts* shkronja "e" eshte huazim nga italishtja dhe perdoret me rralle se standartja "dhe".

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440420 mund te titullohet *[AL] Porto Romano | Romano Port*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794316 mund te titullohet *[TR/PR] Transporti Publik | Public Transport*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3198 mund te mbyllet sepse nuk ka arsye te mbetet me hapur.

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430311 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641851 perderisa nuk ka interes prej anetareve nga Kosova te kene teme me vete per autostraden "Vërmicë-Merdarē" pavaresisht rendesise se madhe qe ka projekti.


----------



## 7t

Ne forumin Ekonomia dhe Turizmi:

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407166 fjala "objects" duhet shkruar me O-ne e madhe te shtypit. Kjo teme duhet te bashkohet me temen http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531544 dhe te levizin tek forumi i Fotografive.

Ne forumin e Fotografive:

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429617 mund te titullohet *Ndriçimi i Qyteteve | City Lights*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=293758 mund te rihapet dhe te titullohet *SHKUPI | SKOPJE*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1134989 mund te titullohet *Hotele në Kosovë | Hotels in Kosovo*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1111001 dhe http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=950236 te bashkohen dhe te titullohet *ÇAMËRIA*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1276227 duhet t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=761952 dhe mund te titullohet *Shqiptarë të Famshëm | Famous Albanians*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1353091 mund te titullohet *Anëtari i Vitit | Member of the Year* duke e vene frazen shqip perpara

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1355927 mund te titullohet *Të shpëtojmë Lurën | Save Lura*

Keto tema per mendimin tim duhen fshire:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1324105
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1268013
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044303
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993555

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462568 mund t'i bashkangjitet kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=331331

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571583 duhet levizur tek forumi i Fotografive


----------



## 7t

Ka mundesi te ndryshohet edhe titulli i kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1149713 ne *Kulla 4-Ever Green | 85m | 25 fl/kate | u/c (në ndërtim)*

dhe kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440772 ne *Kulla TID | 85m | 24 fl/kate | u/c (në ndërtim)*


----------



## DARDHAN

A? Nuke mund ta beni nje tem te vetme per ato Portet e Shipnise pa i vargise aty kater porte koti kur mundeni shum bukur ti integroni te gjitha ne nje tem.

Po ashtu po me duket pake si teper edhe me ato temat e Rrugve.


----------



## DARDHAN

7t said:


> Ok.
> 
> Ne forumin e Infrastruktures:
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824996 mund te titullohet *[AL/RKS] Hekurudhat | Railways*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435803 mund te titullohet *Mbikalimet dhe Unazat | Bypasses & Roundabouts* shkronja "e" eshte huazim nga italishtja dhe perdoret me rralle se standartja "dhe".
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440420 mund te titullohet *[AL] Porto Romano | Romano Port*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794316 mund te titullohet *[TR/PR] Transporti Publik | Public Transport*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3198 mund te mbyllet sepse nuk ka arsye te mbetet me hapur.
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430311 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641851 perderisa nuk ka interes prej anetareve nga Kosova te kene teme me vete per autostraden "Vërmicë-Merdarē" pavaresisht rendesise se madhe qe ka projekti.



Une jam per ndarjen e Hekurudhave te Kosoves dhe Shipnis pasice e kameverejt se ku ju bjen mire juve i Bashkoni Gjonat ndersa ku ju Bjen kec i ndani ose then ndryshe aty ku Kosova esht e Dobte ju e ndani nga Shqiperia ndersa aty ku Kosova esht e Fort e Bashkoni me Shqiperin sa per te krijuar nifar Balansi 

Une jame po ashtu qe edhe tema e FSK dhe Policise se Kosoves te ndahet nga ajo e Shqiperis.


----------



## KingGenti

^^
:nuts:


----------



## DARDHAN

A? po kane efekt hice.


----------



## 7t

DARDHAN said:


> A? Nuke mund ta beni nje tem te vetme per ato Portet e Shipnise pa i vargise aty kater porte koti kur mundeni shum bukur ti integroni te gjitha ne nje tem.


Je ne vete ti apo cfare?:nuts:
Projekti i propozuar i terminalit te konteniereve te Portit te Vlores eshte me i madhi i ketij lloji ne gjithe rajonin e Ballkanit Perendimor.

Porti i Durresit eshte porti me i madh ne vend dhe Terminali i Pasagjereve qe po ndertohet aty eshte shume me i rendesishem se ato pallatet 12 kateshe qe jane hapur si tema me vete tek forumi i Prishtines:nuts:
Ketu nuk po permend as Portin e Peshkimit qe do ndertohet perbri portit kryesor.

Porti i Sarandes do sherbeje si port turistik duke akomoduar anijet e medha qe vijne nga Korfuzi. Aty do ndertohet gjithashtu Porti i Jahteve qe ka vite qe eshte hartuar si projekt. 



> *Sarandë, prezantohet projekti i portit*
> 
> Kompania danezo-shqiptare COWI dhe grupi shqiptar Weissgerber & Partner, kanë iniciuar dje takimin e parë këshillues me komunitetin, me palët e interesuara dhe aktorë të zhvillimit të turizmit në qytetin jugor. *Ekspertë të fushave të menaxhimit dhe mjedisit kanë informuar për studimin që është duke u kryer në Gjirin e Sarandës, me synimin për ta kthyer atë në portin e të paktën 150-200 jahteve turistike dhe ku të akostohen 25 për qind e anijeve që përshkojnë detin Jon.* Alternativa që parashikon projekti i financuar nga Banka Botërore parashikon që sipërfaqja tokësore e portit të jetë 1 ha dhe ajo ujore sa dyfishi i saj.
> 
> http://gazeta-shqip.com/ekonomi/6a4d911841afb1303f3430bfc3197202.html


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Ok.
> 
> Ne forumin e Infrastruktures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824996 mund te titullohet *[AL/RKS] Hekurudhat | Railways*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=794316 mund te titullohet *[TR/PR] Transporti Publik | Public Transport*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435803 mund te titullohet *Mbikalimet dhe Unazat | Bypasses & Roundabouts* shkronja "e" eshte huazim nga italishtja dhe perdoret me rralle se standartja "dhe".
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440420 mund te titullohet *[AL] Porto Romano | Romano Port*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E gjithe zona atje quhet Porto Romano, gjithsesi ne qofte se behet fjale vetem per projektin e portit te karburanteve , e kthejme dhe ne anglisht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3198 mund te mbyllet sepse nuk ka arsye te mbetet me hapur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cila teme, fute dhe njehere adresen se hapet gjithe forumi i Infrastruktures nga linku me siper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430311 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641851 perderisa nuk ka interes prej anetareve nga Kosova te kene teme me vete per autostraden "Vërmicë-Merdarē" pavaresisht rendesise se madhe qe ka projekti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Le ta vendosin vete kete gje , te shohim nqs ka kundra apo pro, nqs askush nuk interesohet mund ti bashkojme
Click to expand...


----------



## rene1234

Edhe une ne pritje jam..


----------



## 7t

Do kete harruar ai. Pse nuk i con nje MP me mire?
Pervec hapjes se linkeve, edhe ndarja e vizes duhet te jete e drejte per te gjithe titujt e forumeve *|*


----------



## L1nk1g

7t said:


> Per Ekonomine dhe Turizmin. Jane bere gati fjalet poshte titullit te forumit por nuk jane hapur si linke.


Ok


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Do kete harruar ai. Pse nuk i con nje MP me mire?
> Pervec hapjes se linkeve, edhe ndarja e vizes duhet te jete e drejte per te gjithe titujt e forumeve *|*


Ne rregull se e lajmeroj prape


----------



## 7t

Sapo e perfundova perkthimin e rregullores se re te forumit. Do e pergatis formatin dhe si mund te hidhet pastaj tek tema perkatese


----------



## rene1234

Shume flm 7t , i gjithe formati i ri i forumit dhe emertimi i seciles teme eshte kontributi yt :cheers:


----------



## 7t

Perpara se ta postoj rregulloren dua te theksoj se tema e Udherrefyesit sipas mendimit tim duhet te permbaje vetem 2 shkrimet e para dhe te mbyllet si teme. Ky shembull ekziston ne pothuajse te gjitha forumet ketu ne Euroscrapers. Nje teme qe percakton rregullat dhe sherben si udherrefyes nuk ka pse te mbetet e hapur por duhet te sherbeje si pike reference per anetaret e rinj dhe te vjeter.

Rregullorja mund te vendoset ne shkrimin e dyte. Do pergatis dhe shkrimin e udherrefyesit ku tregon si te vendosen fotot. Ai shkrim te jete shkrimi hapes i temes. Pra vetem keto dy shkrime nevojiten.

Te njejten gje do rekomandoja edhe per temene e Linkeve. Te lihen vetem dy shkrimet e para dhe tema mund te mbyllet. Me perditesimin e linkeve do merrem vete personalisht.


----------



## 7t

Kjo është rregullorja e re e forumit, e ndarë në dy pjesë, shqip the anglisht. Për të krijuar një hapësirë sa më të këndshme bashkëbisedimi, duhet t'i përmbaheni rregullave të përcaktuar si më poshtë.

*_________*

*në shqip:*



> *I. Rregullat Themelorë*
> 
> 1. Përmbajtja e Shkrimeve
> 2. Raportimi i Shkrimeve
> 3. Marrëdhëniet me Moderatorët
> 4. Marrëdhëniet me Anëtarët e Forumit
> 5. Shkrimet e Fshira dhe Temat e Mbyllura
> 6. Shkeljet/Ndëshkimet/Përjashtimet dhe si duhet të ballafaqohemi me to
> 7. Llogaritë Shtesë
> 8. Puna e Moderatorit
> 
> *II. Rregulla të Tjerë të Rëndësishëm*
> 
> 1. Fshehtësia(Privatësia)
> 2. Sulmet Personale
> 3. Keqpërdorimi i Mesazheve Private
> 4. Hapja e Temave Negative për Vendet(Shtetet) e Tjera
> 5. Etiketimi
> 
> *III. Rregullat Teknikë*
> 
> 1. Madhësia e Fotove
> 2. Firma
> 3. Avatarët
> 4. Citimi i Shkrimeve
> 
> *IV. Burimi i të Dhënave*
> 
> 1. Dhënia e Burimit
> 2. Përzgjedhja e Burimit
> 
> *V. Rregulla të Veçantë*
> 
> 1. Numri i Ndëshkimeve
> 
> *VI. Rregullat Përfundimtarë*
> 
> 1. Zbatimi i Rregullave
> 2. Rrethana të Paparashikuara
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> *I. Rregullat Themelorë*
> 
> 1. Përmbajtja e Shkrimeve
> 
> a) Anëtaret marrin përgjegjësi të plotë për përmbajtjen e shkrimeve të tyre.
> 
> b) Çfarë nuk do lejohen:
> 
> - fyerjet ndaj anëtarëve të tjerë
> - shkrimet me përmbajtje raciste, homofobike dhe shoviniste
> - shkrimet me qëllime provokuese për të krijuar sherre
> - sulmet ndaj feve
> - krijimi/hapja e temave dhe shkrimeve me po të njëjtën tematikë
> - reklamimi i pamiratuar
> - festimi i vdekjes së një individi, pavarësisht kombësisë, fesë dhe gjinisë
> - të urosh vdekjen e një individi apo ta kërcënosh atë me vdekje
> - vendosja e materialeve pornografike, përfshi këtu edhe linke adresash interneti
> - krijimi i më shumë se një llogarie, përfshi krijimin e një llogarie ku paraqitesh me një kombësi tjetër vetëm e vetëm për të krijuar sherre me anëtarët e tjerë të forumit
> - të përdorësh forumin Skyscrapercity për t'i bërë SPAM një forumi tjetër
> - të vendosësh linke dhe materiale me përmbajtje të paligjshme
> - të shkruash opinione që bien ndesh me historinë dhe që provokojnë ndjenja si p.sh mohimi i Holokaustit
> 
> c) Shkrimet me përmbajtje politike lejohen duke marrë parasysh se do jenë të moderuar më nga afër se shkrimet e tjerë.
> 
> d) Anetarët duhet të tregojnë respekt për ngjarje dhe lajme të trishtueshme.
> 
> e) Anetarët duhet t'i shqyrtojnë mirë shkrimet përpara se t'i hedhin në forum. Ata duhet t'i përmbahen disa kritereve të thjeshta, si p.sh: A po i përgjigjem një provokuesi? A është i qartë shkrimi im? E lexova mirë temën?
> 
> 2. Raportimi i Shkrimeve
> 
> Në fast se ndesheni me një shkrim që iu duket i pahijshëm, mund ta raportoni atë duke përdorur butonin "Report Post" (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼) ose duke i dërguar mesazh privat moderatorit të forumit. Anëtarët nuk duhet t'i përgjigjen provokimeve sepse kjo do krijonte konflikte të panevojshme.
> 
> 3. Marrëdhëniet me Moderatorin
> 
> a) Ballafaqimi apo kundërvënia ndaj moderatorit është e papranueshme. Çështjet personale që ju keni me moderatorin duhet t'i zgjidhni nëpërmjet mesazheve private.
> 
> b) Sulmet apo kërcënimet ndaj moderatorit janë të papranueshme.
> 
> 4. Marrëdhëniet me Anëtarët e Forumit
> 
> Anëtarët duhet të tregohen mendjehapur dhe të paraqesin mendimet e tyre pa paragjykime, sidomos në çështje që lidhen me moralin. Kur ndesheni me një shkrim që iu duket i pavend ose i padrejtë, mund ta kundërshtoni atë duke dhënë argumentat tuaja. Kalimi në sharje personale nuk e mbron argumentin tuaj, përkundrazi.
> 
> 5. Shkrimet e Fshira dhe Temat e Mbyllura
> 
> a) Moderatori i fshin shkrimet dhe temat për arsye të caktuara, prandaj rivendosja e po të njëjtit shkrim dhe e po të njëjtës temë është e palejueshme dhe mund të ndëshkohet me pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm. Pezullimi i llogarisë do të thotë mosmarrje pjesë në forum. Mund të kërkoni nga moderatori arsyen e fshirjes së shkrimit apo temës në mënyrë që të mënjanohen situata të pakëndshme në të ardhmen.
> 
> b) Moderatori i mbyll temat për arsye të caktuara, prandaj rihapja e po të njëjtës temë apo një teme që i kushtohet temës së mbyllur, është e palejueshme dhe mund të ndëshkohet me pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm. Mund të kerkoni nga moderatori arsyen e mbylljes së temës.
> 
> 6. Shkeljet/Ndëshkimet/Përjashtimet dhe si duhet të ballafaqohemi me to
> 
> a) Ka tre lloje kufizimesh - ndëshkimet (përfshi paralajmërimet), pezullimet dhe përjashtimet. N.q.s ju apo një shok i juaji është ndëshkuar, pezulluar apo përjashtuar nga forumi, mund t'i kërkoni moderatorit arsyen pse ka ndodhur kjo gjë.
> 
> b) Hapja e një teme që i kushtohet ndëshkimit, pezullimit apo përjashtimit të një anëtari është e palejueshme. Tema të tilla do fshihen dhe rihapja e tyre nga ju çon në pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm.
> 
> c) Moderatori ka të drejtën t'i kufizojë pjesëmarrjen një anëtari në një apo disa pjesë të caktuara të forumit.
> 
> 7. Llogaritë Shtesë
> 
> a) Ndalohet rreptësisht hapja e llogarive shtesë.
> 
> b) Ndalohet regjistrimi për herë të dytë gjatë kohës së pezullimit të llogarisë tuaj apo pas përjashtimit të përhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> 8. Puna e Moderatorit
> 
> Moderatori mundohet me përpjekjet e tij ta moderojë sa më mirë që është e mundur forumin (kjo është e diskutueshme, sidomos në forumet e tjerë). Puna e moderatorit është vullnetare dhe brenda kufirit të kohës së lirë që ai ka. Prandaj do ishte e paarsyeshme që anëtarët të presin nga moderatori të jetë gjthmonë i pranishëm në forum duke moderuar çdo shkrim dhe çdo temë në çdo kohë.
> 
> Duhet ta merrni këtë gjë parasysh përpara se ta akuzoni moderatorin se nuk po e bën punën e tij siç duhet.
> 
> *II. Rregulla të Tjerë të Rëndësishëm*
> 
> 1. Fshehtësia(Privatësia)
> 
> Mbrojini të dhënat tuaja personale dhe mos i ndani ato me anëtarët e tjerë të forumit. Si p.sh: emrin tuaj, fotografitë personale, numrin e telefonit, adresën e shtëpisë.. etj
> 
> 2. Sulmet Personale
> 
> Sulmet dhe kërcënimet ndaj anëtarëve të forumit janë rreptësisht të ndaluara dhe do çonin në përjashtimin tuaj të përhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> 3. Keqpërdorimi i Mesazheve Private
> 
> Fyerjet e rënda ndaj anëtarëve nëpërmjet mesazheve private janë të papranueshme.
> 
> 4. Hapja e Temave Negative për Vendet(Shtetet) e Tjera
> 
> Anëtarët këshillohen që të mos hapin tema për vende(shtete) të tjera që kanë si qëllim paraqitjen sa më negative të atij vendi(shteti).
> Nga anëtarët e vendeve(shteteve) përkatëse këshillohet një dozë e lehtë humori duke mos paragjykuar qëllimin e hapësit të temës.
> 
> 5. Etiketimi
> 
> Si parim, etiketimi i temave nuk inkurajohet dhe në veçanti etiketimet abuzive ndalohen rreptësisht.
> 
> *III. Rregullat Teknikë*
> 
> 1. Madhësia e Fotove
> 
> Moderatori gëzon të drejtën e heqjes së fotove të tejzmadhuara. Përdorni llogjikën dhe mos vendosni foto që i tejkalojnë përmasat e gjerësisë "1024 pixels". Si parim, një foto nuk duhet ta tejkalojë madhësinë e ekranit të kompiuterit tuaj.
> 
> 2. Firma
> 
> a) Firma nuk duhet të zë më shumë se 5 rreshta fjalësh dhe shkronjat e fjalëve nuk duhen shkruar me madhësi te tepruar.
> 
> b) Firma nuk duhet të ketë përmbajtje nationaliste, rraciste apo çfarëdo lloj shkrimi që mund të ofendojë të tjerët.
> 
> 3. Avatarët
> 
> a) Avatarët me përmbajtje politike nuk lejohen.
> 
> b) Avatarët me përmbajtje të pahijshme (ekstreme, pornografike.. etj) gjithashtu nuk lejohen.
> 
> 4. Citimi i Shkrimeve
> 
> Nuk është e nevojshme të citohen foto të njëpasnjëshme në një shkrim. Citimin mund ta kryeni duke hequr parashtesën
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> të fotove përkatese.
> 
> *IV. Burimi i të Dhënave*
> 
> 1. Dhënia e Burimit
> 
> a) Kur citoni një artikull jashtë forumit, është e nevojshme dhënia e burimit.
> 
> b) Të gjitha fotot duhet të kenë burimin përkatës.
> 
> c) Artikujt që nuk janë lajme dhe që nuk publikohen nëpër gazeta (lexo: opinione) mund të kenë të drejta të kufizuara të autorit prandaj vendosja e tyre në forum nuk këshillohet.
> 
> 2. Përzgjedhja e Burimit
> 
> a) Tregohuni të kujdesshëm me burimet e lajmeve që përzgjidhni. Artikuj nga media të njëanëshme siç janë: Fox News, The Washington Times, The Sun, Pravda, The Reseau Voltaire.. etj nuk duhen konsideruar si burime të besueshme lajmesh.
> 
> b) Përdorimi i materialeve me përmbajtje ekstreme të çfarëdo lloji nuk do tolerohet.
> 
> *V. Rregulla të Veçantë*
> 
> 1. Numri i Ndëshkimeve
> 
> Kur merrni një ndëshkim prej 3 pikësh, llogaria juaj pezullohet për 3 ditë. Një ndëshkim prej 10 pikësh çon në përjashtimin tuaj të përhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> *VI. Rregullat Përfundimtarë*
> 
> 1. Zbatimi i Rregullave
> 
> a) Shkelja e këtyre rregullave rezulton në fshirjen e materialeve përkatëse. Moszbatimi i rregullave çon në pezullimin dhe më pas përjashtimin tuaj të përhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> b) Shkeljet e rënda çojnë në përjashtimin e menjëhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> c) Ky forum dhe serverat e tij janë pronë private. Ju jeni këtu si i ftuar dhe pjesëmarrja juaj mund të konsiderohet si e padëshirueshme për çfarëdo lloj arsyeje ose pa arsye fare.
> 
> 2. Rrethana të Paparashikuara
> 
> Stafi Moderues gëzon të drejtën të veprojë në çdo rast që nuk parashtrohet në rregulloren e mësipërme.


*in english:*



> *I. Basic Rules*
> 
> 1. Content of posts
> 2. Reporting posts
> 3. Relationship with moderators
> 4. Relationship with other users
> 5. Deleted posts and closed threads
> 6. Infractions/brigs/bans and how to contest them
> 7. Multiple accounts
> 8. “Best effort” moderation
> 
> *II. Other Important Rules*
> 
> 1. Privacy
> 2. Personal threats
> 3. Private messages system abuse
> 4. Opening negative threads about other countries
> 5. Tags
> 
> *III. Technical Rules*
> 
> 1. Image size
> 2. Signatures
> 3. Avatars
> 4. Quoting
> 
> *IV. Sourcing content*
> 
> 1. Giving credit
> 2. Choosing sources
> V. Special rules
> 1. Number of infractions
> 
> *VI. Final Rules*
> 
> 1. Adherence to rules
> 2. Unforeseen situations
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> *I. Basic Rules*
> 
> 1. Content of Posts
> 
> a) Users are responsible for the content of their posts.
> 
> b) The following shall not be tolerated:
> 
> - insulting other members or excessive swearing
> - making racist, homophobic, xenophobic or any other chauvinist remarks
> - making provocative posts with intention of creating flame wars
> - attacking religions, including antisemitic remarks
> - creating multiple threads/posts on the same subject
> - advertising without a prior approval of moderation
> - celebrating the death of a civilian no matter what their nationality or creed
> - wishing people's death and death threats
> - posting graphic or pornographic images, even if only linked to another forum
> - creating multiple accounts including creating accounts to present yourself with a different nationality in order to start flame wars
> - using SSC to set plans to flood another forum
> - posting links to illegal content or proposing hacking activity
> - creating posts that relativise history or are revisionist in nature, for an example Holocaust denial
> 
> c) Political content is allowed but users should expect it to be more strictly moderated.
> 
> d) Users should show respect for sad events, for example it is not decent to start arguing or joking on events like extermination camps.
> 
> e) Users should double-check their posts before posting. They should be guided by a few simple questions - Am I answering to a troll? Is my post clear? Is there no place for ambiguity? Did I read this thread before posting?
> 
> 2. Reporting Posts
> 
> In case you have stumbled upon a post you find inappropriate we urge you to report it to moderation. This can be done in two ways, either by clicking a Report Post button (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or by sending a private message to the forum moderator. Users should not reply to trolls, people who come here and bring no contribution to the forum but bashing, as this only makes things worse.
> 
> 3. Relationship with Moderators
> 
> a) It is strictly forbidden to get confrontational with a moderator. You must sort all issues through private messages.
> 
> b) Do not stalk nor threaten any member of the moderation.
> 
> 4. Relationship with Other Users
> 
> Users should have an open mind with different opinions, especially on moral issues. If you have seen a post by another user whose opinion is unpleasant for you, then try to prove him wrong through arguments, not arguing. You should under no circumstances resort to insulting other members.
> 
> 5. Deleted Posts and Closed Threads
> 
> a) Moderators delete posts with a reason, thus reposting a deleted post can get you brigged. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your post was deleted.
> 
> b) Moderators close threads with a reason, thus recreating closed threads or creating a thread about the closed thread can get you brigged. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your thread was closed.
> 
> 6. Infractions/Brigs/Bans and how to contest them
> 
> a) There are three types of restrictions - infractions (including warnings), brigs and bans. If you, or your friend have received one of these disciplinary measures you can seek further information from the moderators through a private message.
> 
> b) Creating a thread about a banned member and moderator bashing is not allowed. Such threads will be deleted on sight and recreating a second thread will get you brigged.
> 
> c) Moderators reserve the right to restrict your access to certain parts of the forum.
> 
> 7. Multiple Accounts
> 
> a) Multiple accounts are forbidden.
> 
> b) Re-registering during the brig or following a permanent ban is not allowed.
> 
> 8. “Best Effort” Moderation
> 
> The moderation is done on a “best effort” basis. The moderators and admins of SkyscraperCity are volunteers that provide a service in their spare time. Because of this, it’s unreasonable to expect them to be online at all times, always reply to your messages as soon as they receive them, be able to help with a forum issue, moderate a thread as soon as you need, check all ongoing discussions every day or spot each breach of forum rules.
> 
> Try to keep this in mind before accusing a moderator or admin of turning a blind eye or ignoring your requests.
> 
> *II. Other Important Rules*
> 
> 1. Privacy
> 
> Do not disclose private information on other users, such as real name, photo, home address or phone number.
> 
> 2. Personal Threats
> 
> Personal threats against other users are strictly forbidden. This will result in an immediate ban from the forums.
> 
> 3. Private Messages System Abuse
> 
> Serious insults of other users through the private messages is not allowed.
> 
> 4. Opening Negative Threads About Other Countries
> 
> Users are advised against opening negative threads about other countries. Users are also advised to take humour into account before accusing other members of violating this rule.
> 
> 5. Tags
> 
> It is generally not allowed to post tags to threads in Domus Ludicrae Maximae and abusive tags are strictly forbidden.
> 
> *III. Technical Rules*
> 
> 1. Image Size
> 
> Moderators reserve the right to remove oversized images. Please use common sense when posting images, think twice before posting an image that is wider than 1024 pixels.
> 
> 2. Signatures
> 
> a) Signatures should not occupy more than 5 lines of text and should not use large font size.
> 
> b) Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend others.
> 
> 3. Avatars
> 
> a) Avatars with political connotations are not accepted.
> 
> b) Avatars containing graphic or pornographic content are not accepted.
> 
> 4. Quoting
> 
> If it is not absolutely necessary avoid including multiple images in a quote. You should rather delete the IMG tags and use only links as a reference.
> 
> *IV. Sourcing Content*
> 
> 1. Giving Credit
> 
> a) When you quote an external article, it is required to post a link to the source.
> 
> b) All images should be credited with a source.
> 
> c) Non-news articles, such as scientific articles, can be copyrighted and you should avoid posting them in their entirety.
> 
> 2. Choosing Sources
> 
> a) Be very careful of the source you are using. Articles from one-sided media outlets such as Fox News, the Washington Times, The Sun, Pravda, The Reseau Voltaire and many others require a special attention.
> 
> b) Using extremist literature of any nature from any group shall not be tolerated.
> 
> *V. Special Rules*
> 
> 1. Number of Infractions
> 
> If you collect three active infraction points you will be brigged for three days. If you collect more than 10 infraction points in total you may be permanently banned for any future failure to comply with the rules.
> 
> *VI. Final Rules*
> 
> 1. Adherence to Rules
> 
> a) Violating any of these rules may result in deletion of offending material. If you fail to comply with forum rules, you will be first brigged, then banned permanently.
> 
> b) Serious violation of rules will lead to an immediate banning.
> 
> c) This forum and its server are private property. You're here only because you're invited to be here. We can revoke that invitation at any time for any reason, or no reason at all.
> 
> 2. Unforeseen Situations
> 
> The moderation team reserves the right to act in any other situation not foreseen by the above mentioned rules where it deems appropriate.


----------



## Nolt

^^

Te lumt 7t!


----------



## k0ntir

Zhvillimet kombetare, politika, sporti, sherbimi policor dhe ushtria qenka te perbashketa per Albanian dhe Republiken e Kosoves kurse ekonomia, integrimi, projektet dhe rruget qenkan te vecanta. Sa per te qeshur me kete organizim si ne kohen e dulles. Po eshte bere si ajo puna e tutave te sportit qe ato te gjermanise shkruajne "Deutschland" kurse keto te Republikes Popullore Socialiste Komuniste Fashiste shkruajne "Albania". Sa fallco qe jemi ne duket filluar nga lart(çeveria) e deri poshte ketu ne kete forum. Jemi si ai kali qe i ka syte e mbyllur dhe e drejtojne te tjeret. Nuk kemi asnjehere iniciative te bejme dicka sic e duam vet, dicka origjinale te mire menduar por gjithmone ta bejne ne keshtu si komshiu ose ta bejme keshtu se ka thene i madhi. Edhe ne shtepine tone per cdo gje jemi bishti. Flm per leximin dhe humbjen e kohes me keto shkrimet kot qe bej une ketu(sipas mendimit qe disa intelektualeve te forumit).


----------



## 7t

E pergatita edhe formatin e hedhjes se fotove dhe videove ne forum. Kjo eshte pak a shume e ngjashme me ate qe postoi Rene por me disa ndryshime shtese. Ky mund te jete shkrimi i pare i temes Udherrefyesi. Pra, ky eshte vete Udherrefyesi. ndersa Rregullat mund te vendosen ne shkrimin e dyte.


----------



## rene1234

Ndryshimet do ti bej mbasdite, pune shume e mire :cheers:


----------



## Nolt

Cfare eshte dallimi mes temes Zhvillimet Kombtare dhe Politika?


----------



## rene1234

Ndryshimet ne rregulloren dhe udherrefyesin u bene..une propozoj ta leme hapur per kedo qe do kete ndonje gje te paqarte se si vendosen fotot, videot apo dhe rregulloren mund te pyesi aty


----------



## 7t

Ok. Po ate temen e adresave, ka mundesi t'i fshish ato shkrimet shtese dhe te lesh vetem dy te parat dhe pastaj ta mbyllesh temen? Te gjitha linket jane permbledhur ne dy shkrimet e para.


----------



## rene1234

Ne rregull


----------



## 7t

Ok.
Me vone do shof pak ato temat ne forumin e Tiranes.


----------



## 7t

Ajo tema e linkeve tani qe u mbyll nuk me jep mundesine qe te bej ndryshime dhe te shtoj linke te reja. Jane te padukshem butonat. Ka mundesi te hapet prape?


----------



## 7t

Keto jane temat e forumit te Tiranes:

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413319 >> *Projekte nga Tirana | Tirana Construction Projects* 

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401884 >> *Qendra Tregtare "Toptani" | "Toptani" Shopping Centre*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442512 >> *Projekti "Lumi i Tiranës" | "Tirana River" Project*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132641 >> *Banka Kombëtare e Shqipërisë | National Bank of Albania*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430201 >> *Unaza e Madhe | "Big Ring" Road*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=852670 >> *[TEG] Qendra Tregtare "Tirana East Gate" | "Tirana East Gate" Shopping Centre*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430293 >> *Autobusët e Rinj | New City Buses*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600696 >> *Sheshi "Skënderbej" | "Skanderbeg" Square*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298120 >> *Qendra e Biznesit "ABA" | "ABA" Business Centre*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440065 >> *Plani Urbanisitk i Tiranës | Tirana Urban Plan*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1189261 >> *Parlamenti Shqiptar | Albanian Parliament*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437648 >> *[TLP] Tirana Logistics Park | Parku Logjistik i Tiranës*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437674 >> *Lugina e Gjelbër "Abacus" | "Abacus" Green Valley*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437670 >> *Kampusi Universitar | Tirana University Campus*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673552 >> *[TBP] Parku i Biznesit | Tirana Business Park*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435395 >> *Muzeu Historik Kombëtar | National History Museum*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435398 >> *Hotel "Dajti" | "Dajti" Hotel*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433960 >> *Hapësirat e Parkimit | Parking Spaces*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180501 >> *Sheshi "Nënë Tereza" | "Mother Teresa" Square*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1205009 >> *Skyline Park [Masterplan]*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=672366 >> *Park City [Masterplan]*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1396930 >> *Hotel "Hilton" | "Hilton" Hotel*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756592 >> *Kullat tek "Stacioni i Trenit" | "Train Station" Towers*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180495 >> *Hapësirat e Gjelbra | Green Spaces*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675086 >> *Zona Veriore e "Liqenit Artificial" | Northen Lake Area [Masterplan]*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=620152 >> *Kompleksi i Banimit "La Serre" | "La Serre" Residential Development*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718492 >> *Hapësirat për Këmbësorët | Pedestrian Walking Spaces*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1189447 >> *Piramida | The Pyramid*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1169419 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes kryesore Projekte nga Tirana sepse eshte projekt spekulativ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413319

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144103 >> *Rikonstruksioni i Rrugëve | Reconstructing the City's Roads*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1402760 >> *Qyteti i Ujërave | Aqua City*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886426 >> *Qendra Tregtare "Citypark" | "Citypark" Shopping Centre*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337033 mund te fshihet

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846322 >> *Kulla e Kuqe | Red Tower*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1040559 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675086

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=716194 >> *Konkursi Ndërkombëtar "Zona Prioritare E" | "Priority Area E" International Competition*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846332 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435395

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721444 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440065

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662544 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675086

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412356 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes Projekte nga Tirana pasi projekti eshte spekulativ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413319

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211427 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180495

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655950 mund te fshihet

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572128 >> *Masterplani Francez | The French Masterplan*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251681 mund te fshihet

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=360131 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413319

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240947 >> *Teleferiku i Dajtit | Dajti Ropeway*


----------



## Nolt

Rene akoma nuk vendosum per stemen e forumit?


----------



## rene1234

Nolt said:


> Rene akoma nuk vendosum per stemen e forumit?


Duhet ndryshuar stema prandaj nuk eshte vendosur..duhet qe sfondi te jete i tejdukshem, jo i bardhe..shiko disa faqe me perpara ku e kam paraqitur si problem


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Keto jane temat e forumit te Tiranes:
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413319 >> *Projekte nga Tirana | Tirana Construction Projects*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401884 >> *Qendra Tregtare "Toptani" | "Toptani" Shopping Centre*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442512 >> *Projekti "Lumi i Tiranës" | "Tirana River" Project*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1132641 >> *Banka Kombëtare e Shqipërisë | National Bank of Albania*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430201 >> *Unaza e Madhe | "Big Ring" Road*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=852670 >> *[TEG] Qendra Tregtare "Tirana East Gate" | "Tirana East Gate" Shopping Centre*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430293 >> *Autobusët e Rinj | New City Buses*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600696 >> *Sheshi "Skënderbej" | "Skanderbeg" Square*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298120 >> *Qendra e Biznesit "ABA" | "ABA" Business Centre*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440065 >> *Plani Urbanisitk i Tiranës | Tirana Urban Plan*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1189261 >> *Parlamenti Shqiptar | Albanian Parliament*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437648 >> *[TLP] Tirana Logistics Park | Parku Logjistik i Tiranës*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437674 >> *Lugina e Gjelbër "Abacus" | "Abacus" Green Valley*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437670 >> *Kampusi Universitar | Tirana University Campus*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673552 >> *[TBP] Parku i Biznesit | Tirana Business Park*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435395 >> *Muzeu Historik Kombëtar | National History Museum*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435398 >> *Hotel "Dajti" | "Dajti" Hotel*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433960 >> *Hapësirat e Parkimit | Parking Spaces*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180501 >> *Sheshi "Nënë Tereza" | "Mother Teresa" Square*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1205009 >> *Skyline Park [Masterplan]*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=672366 >> *Park City [Masterplan]*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1396930 >> *Hotel "Hilton" | "Hilton" Hotel*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756592 >> *Kullat tek "Stacioni i Trenit" | "Train Station" Towers*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180495 >> *Hapësirat e Gjelbra | Green Spaces*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675086 >> *Zona Veriore e "Liqenit Artificial" | Northen Lake Area [Masterplan]*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=620152 >> *Kompleksi i Banimit "La Serre" | "La Serre" Residential Development*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718492 >> *Hapësirat për Këmbësorët | Pedestrian Walking Spaces*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1189447 >> *Piramida | The Pyramid*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1169419 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes kryesore Projekte nga Tirana sepse eshte projekt spekulativ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413319
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144103 >> *Rikonstruksioni i Rrugëve | Reconstructing the City's Roads*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1402760 >> *Qyteti i Ujërave | Aqua City*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886426 >> *Qendra Tregtare "Citypark" | "Citypark" Shopping Centre*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337033 mund te fshihet
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846322 >> *Kulla e Kuqe | Red Tower*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1040559 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675086
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=716194 >> *Konkursi Ndërkombëtar "Zona Prioritare E" | "Priority Area E" International Competition*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846332 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435395
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721444 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440065
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662544 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=675086
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412356 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes Projekte nga Tirana pasi projekti eshte spekulativ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413319
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211427 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180495
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655950 mund te fshihet
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572128 >> *Masterplani Francez | The French Masterplan*
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251681 mund te fshihet
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=360131 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413319
> 
> Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240947 >> *Teleferiku i Dajtit | Dajti Ropeway*


Ok, te ndryshuara me disa ndryshime te vogla (sheshin Ataturk se bashkova me Hapesirat e Gjelbra dhe bashkova ate temen e Megaproject te Projektet e Tiranes)


----------



## Nolt

rene1234 said:


> Duhet ndryshuar stema prandaj nuk eshte vendosur..duhet qe sfondi te jete i tejdukshem, jo i bardhe..shiko disa faqe me perpara ku e kam paraqitur si problem


Mbasi kam lidhje me Photoshop e kryta punen, kqyre a o mire:










Dhe prova qe nuk shihet kur te vendoset:


----------



## rene1234

^^

Rrofsh Nolt :cheers: ..po ia dergoj dhe njehere (e katerta e verteta ishalla hehe)


----------



## RolexAL

Rrofsh Nolt.


----------



## rene1234

Do te propozoja qe dhe temat e Prishtines ti ndryshonim titujt qe te pershtaten me formatin e ri..kshuqe do te doja te degjoja ndonje sugjerim per emertimin e temave te Prishtines..Cfare doni te ndryshojme dhe jepni sugjerimet per emertimet e projekteve...


----------



## Nolt

rene1234 said:


> Do te propozoja qe dhe temat e Prishtines ti ndryshonim titujt qe te pershtaten me formatin e ri..kshuqe do te doja te degjoja ndonje sugjerim per emertimin e temave te Prishtines..Cfare doni te ndryshojme dhe jepni sugjerimet per emertimet e projekteve...





> Prishtina Projects & Construction Updates
> *Projekte nga Prishtina | Prishtina Construction Projects*
> 
> Axis Complex || U/C
> *Axis Complex | U/C (ne ndertim)*
> 
> ENK Complex || 165m || 42 fl, 24 fl, 20 fl || U/C ‎
> *ENK Complex | 165 m | 42, 24, 20 fl/kate | U/C (ne ndertim)*
> 
> Palace of Justice Compound - Pristina
> Pallati i Drejtesise Prishtine | Palace of Justice Prishtine
> 
> Prishtine - Xhamia
> Objektet fetare Prishtina
> 
> Ndërtimi/Rregullimi i rrugëve në Prishtinë
> Rikonstruksioni i Rrugëve | Reconstructing the City's Roads ‎
> 
> "Lakrishte" Skyscraper District || Construction & Updates
> Lagjja Lakrishte - Vendi i Rrokaqielleve | Lakrishte - Skyscraper Discrict
> 
> Arberia Projects & Construction Updates
> Lagjja Arberia Projektet | Arberia Projects
> 
> "Prishtina e re" Projects and Construction Updates
> Lagjja Prishtina e Re Projektet | Prishtina e Re Projects
> 
> World Trade Center Prishtina || GROUND WORK
> *Wolrd Trade Center Prishtine | U/C (ne ndertim)*
> 
> Hotel Arena || 17 fl ||U/C
> *Hotel Arena | 17 fl/kate | U/C (ne ndertim)*
> 
> Hysi-G Twin Towers || 2 x 24 fl || U/C
> *Hysi-G Twin Tower | 2 x 24 fl/kate | Stopped (Ndalur)*
> 
> Donika II || 22 fl, 20 fl, 18 fl, 11 fl || PRO
> *Donika II | 22, 20, 18, 11 fl/kate | Soon (Pritet)*
> 
> Kalabria Projects & Construction Updates
> Lagjja Kalabria Projektet | Kalabria Projects
> 
> Iliria Trade Center || PRO ‎
> *Iliria Trade Center | Propozim*
> 
> EDRI Highrise || 14 fl || U/C
> *EDRI Highrise | 14 fl/kate | Completed (Perfunduar)*
> 
> Illyria Center || PRO
> *Illyria Center | Propozim*


Qe qeto i kryta...

Keto qka jan me shkrim te trash jam i sigurt qe jam mire e per keto tjerat me vynet mendimi i tjerve se si do i quajm lagjet etj...?


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Ok, te ndryshuara me disa ndryshime te vogla (sheshin Ataturk se bashkova me Hapesirat e Gjelbra dhe bashkova ate temen e Megaproject te Projektet e Tiranes)


Good jobkay:
Vetem se ajo tema e "Sheshit Ataturk" per mendimin tim mund te ritullohet ne *Hapësirat Publike | Public Spaces* per shkak se ai "shesh" nuk ia vlen te jete teme me vete me ate lloj titulli sepse nuk eshte ndonje projekt aq i rendesishem.

Ndersa tek tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440065 fjala *Urbanistik* tek titulli duhet te korrigjohet


----------



## rene1234

Nolt sugjerimet qe ke bere me shkrim te trashe i rregullova...per pjesen tjeter te presim mos ka mendime ,sugjerime..


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Good jobkay:
> Vetem se ajo tema e "Sheshit Ataturk" per mendimin tim mund te ritullohet ne *Hapësirat Publike | Public Spaces* per shkak se ai "shesh" nuk ia vlen te jete teme me vete me ate lloj titulli sepse nuk eshte ndonje projekt aq i rendesishem.
> 
> Ndersa tek tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440065 fjala *Urbanistik* tek titulli duhet te korrigjohet


Ok , ne rregull


----------



## 7t

Fjala Urbanistik eshte prape gabim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440065


----------



## 7t

Ne forumin Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban:

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332178 mund te titullohet *[AL] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486636 >> *[RKS] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=753426 >> *[FIER] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*

^^Kesaj teme mund t'i bashkangjitet kjo tema ketu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=752918

Keto 4 tema ketu poshte te bashkohen dhe titulli i temes te jete *[DURRËS] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306349
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340913
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726884
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412055

Temat e meposhtme mund t'i bashkangjiten kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486636

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643714
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304665
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1002801

Temat me poshte mund te bashkohen dhe te tiullohen *[PRIZREN] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868824
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=761436

Keto dy temat me poshte mund te bashkohen dhe tema te titullohet *[VLORË] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767538
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429732

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159081 mund te fshihet

Temat me poshte mund te bashkohen dhe titulli i ri te behet *[SHKODËR] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1098811
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328688

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654906 mund t'i bashkangjitet kesaj temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332178

Temat me poshte mund t'i bashkangjiten kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383959

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1388092
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403701

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440423 mund t'i bashkangjitet kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332178

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=845706 mund te titullohet *[KORÇË] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284504 mund te titullohet *[SARANDË] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects*

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439293 mund t'i bashkangjitet kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973886

Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1378467 mund te titullohet *[SHKUP] Sheshi "Skënderbeu" | "Skanderbeg" Square*


----------



## Nolt

7t dhe rene duhet te vendosim se a do te shkruajm [metevogla] apo [METEMDHAJA] qytetet, sepse disa jan me te mdhaja disa jo dhe po behet nje e pambikqyrshme.


----------



## 7t

Pikerisht sugjerimet e mesiperme ato tema rregullojne


----------



## 7t

Gjithashtu, tek kjo tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435550 shumica e njerezve nuk e dijne cfare jane Numizmatika dhe Filatelia prandaj mendoj se te pakten nje pjese e titullit te jete me e kuptueshme. Pjesa anglisht sic e pata sugjeruar mund te titullohet Old Stamps & Currency.


----------



## k0ntir

Dhe po ta perkthesh i bie Pullat dhe Monedhat ose Leket. Ne kete menyre e kuptojne te gjithe.


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Duke mare ne konsiderate qe kemi krijuar kete nenforum : _*Ekonomia* dhe Turizmi / *Economy *& Tourism_ nuk eshte e arsyesme qe edhe keto temat (1. [AL] Zhvillimet Ekonomike | Economy News 2. [RKS] Zhvillimet Ekonomike | Economy News ) tja bashkangjisim nenforumit e siperpermendur ?


----------



## Nolt

Mr_Albalover said:


> Duke mare ne konsiderate qe kemi krijuar kete nenforum : _*Ekonomia* dhe Turizmi / *Economy *& Tourism_ nuk eshte e arsyesme qe edhe keto temat (1. [AL] Zhvillimet Ekonomike | Economy News 2. [RKS] Zhvillimet Ekonomike | Economy News ) tja bashkangjisim nenforumit e siperpermendur ?


Pajtohem, mendoj qe keto dy tema duhet te futen ne nenforumin Ekonomija dhe te behen ngjitse (sticky).


----------



## rene1234

@Nolt, @Mr_Albalover per temat e ekonomise po presim qe te hapet linku poshte fjales *Ekonomia* qe ti vendos aty


----------



## rene1234

Nolt said:


> 7t dhe rene duhet te vendosim se a do te shkruajm [metevogla] apo [METEMDHAJA] qytetet, sepse disa jan me te mdhaja disa jo dhe po behet nje e pambikqyrshme.


Me te medha do i ndryshoj te gjitha


----------



## 7t

Kane ngelur 2 tema te ndara per Korcen qe mund te bashkohen ne nje teme te vetme
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643713
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=845706

Tema per Pogradecin nuk ja vlen te jete teme e ndare me vete sepse Pogradeci eshte qytet i vogel dhe nuk ka projekte te mjaftueshme qe ta arsyetonin mbajtjen e nje teme te vecante prandaj do ishte me mire t'i bashkangjitej temes se pergjithshme me projekte nga Shqiperia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332178


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Forumi shqiptar si kudo ku ka shqiptare , gjithmone lemsh


----------



## 7t

Tek nenforumi i sapohapur i Turizmit, ka mundesi te levizin keto tema:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383959
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428836
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1388092
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428834
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428828
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428831
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428835
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428833
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428832
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428829
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428815

Ai nenforum mund te sherbeje per lajme dhe projekte ne pergjithesi.


----------



## 7t

Kjo ikona eshte teper e madhe. Ka nje lartesi 124 pixels qe eshte me e larte se lartesia mesatare e nje avatari te forumit.


----------



## 7t

I bera kerkese adminit per ndryshimin e kesaj ikones se llahtarshme qe po na qerron syte.


----------



## Albinfo

Edit


----------



## 7t

Tek forumi i Albanologjise, kjo tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142667 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes Gjuha Shqipe sepse kane te njejten tematike


----------



## 7t

Tek forumi i Fotografive ka mundesi te fshihen keto dy temat poshte:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339874


----------



## k0ntir

7t said:


> I bera kerkese adminit per ndryshimin e kesaj ikones se llahtarshme qe po na qerron syte.


Nuk je vetem ti ne kete forum qe ben kerkesa ne emer te te tjereve. Nuk e di pse rene e ka lene ne doren tenden cdo ndryshim?! Clidhje ka ajo shqiponja e dyte qe duhet si pule me ate te paren? Po ashtu merr ndonje shqiponje ruse ose serbe se mbase duket me bukur.


----------



## doctorx

Persa i perket kesaj ceshtjes se stemes, ajo laraska te stema e dyte eshte shume e gabuar. Per mua mos e vini se do dukemi si pakice serbe. Edhe nje gje per Rene. PO pse i mbyll temat kot mo vlla?


----------



## 7t

^^Ne fakt ndryshimet ne forum kane qene nje inisiative e perbashket. Ti thua qe shqiponja e dyte duket si pule ne krahasim me te paren? Une them qe e para nuk duket si shqiponje fare. 
Ajo eshte shqiponja identike qe perdoret ne institucionet shteterore. Ja stema qe perdor kryeministria:


----------



## k0ntir

Mqs e paska keshilli i ministrave pulen ne steme atehere duhet ta kete dhe ky forum sipas formules tende?! Rene po i bie shkurt duke mbyllur temat. Pertoj ti lexoj thote dhe mbyll temen. Deno ate qe shkel rregullat dhe kaq. Ai qe shkel rregullat shkon ne nje teme tjeter dhe fillon avazin nga e para. Keshtu duhet ti mbyllim te gjitha temat. Nuk po them direkt perjashtim po disa ore ose dite pushim per shkelesit do ishte mire. Kush kerkon qe te ndahemi ne [al]-[rks] ketu se me sa shof vetem nje person i propozon keto gjera dhe nje tjeter i miraton. Eshte turp ti thuash vendit tend albania. Besoj se propozimi dhe miratimi i rradhes do jete qe RKS te shkruhet ne serbisht se keshtu e kerkojne nderkombetaret. Eshte bere dhe ky forum si ai tjetri qe u mbyll.


----------



## 7t

Dhe kush jane shkelesit ketu sipas teje?


----------



## k0ntir

Sipas provave, fakteve dhe shkrimeve TI je i pari ketu. Duke filluar qe nga albania e deri tek ofendimet qe i ben anetareve te tjere.


----------



## 7t

Per cilat ofendime e ke fjalen? Kur nxjerr akuza duhet t'i provosh. Pastaj perdorimi i fjales Albania s'ka asgje te keqe. Ky forum nderkombetar eshte.


----------



## k0ntir

Pyeti te gjithe ne forum e po te kerkosh ne te gjitha shkrimet e tua aty do gjesh dhe faktet. Po tani do e quajme Allbanski se eshte fjale nderkombetare.


----------



## 7t

Tani ti hedh gurin dhe fsheh doren?
Je bere vertete paranojak. Ne nivele shqetesuese gati. Gjate gjithe kohes time ketu, nuk kam pare asnje anetar te flasi per te njejten gje vazhdimisht. Te eshte fiksuar kjo puna e ndarjes se temave me pak fjale.

T'i rikthehem stemes, per mua stema nuk eshte fare e rendesishme. Asnjehere s'ka qene. Prioriteti kryesor ishte sistemimi i forumit dhe rregullimi i temave. Kjo gje u be ose eshte drejt fundit. Per kete duhet falenderuar Rene per kontributin qe dha duke harxhuar kohe dhe duke u marre me ndryshimet e nevojshme.
Une s'kerkoj mirenjohje per kontributin qe dhashe, sidomos jo nga ty njehere. 

Hera e fundit qe po te jap pergjigje.


----------



## RolexAL

Shume e bukur stema *rene*.:cheers:


----------



## k0ntir

Po albanski po se u mbush tema e gjuhesh shqipe per 2 ore me 4 faqe ku shumica e shkrimeve ishin ofendimet e tua. Dhe do luftoj per dicka te drejte te pelqen ty apo jo. Asgje nuk eshte bere ne forum pervec nje rremuje qe nuk gjen asgje sepse ke hapur te njejtat tema per te dy SHTETET si serb. Edhe stemen me pulen e serbeve e pelqen. Mos u mundo te besh rolin e te mencurit se nuk te shkon. Te tradhetojne shkrimet. Dhe tani qe sdo me japesh me pergjigje do futem ne greve urie deri ne marrje te nje pergjigje nga nalt-pulnia juaj


----------



## Ultimo

Rene a bon me dit se pse forumi i shkijeve edhe kroatve jon dal ne main page...po dojna edhe na ashtu, bile me na qit fillim forumit.. si te shkruan skyscraper aty me dal albanian forum..:cheers:


----------



## k0ntir

Nuk ofendova njeri. Kujtova se e kishe pseudonimin. Le te me perjashtojne nje jave. Ska problem fare. Po mos na fol anglisht se bie ne sy theksi.


----------



## Nolt

*[AL/RKS] Çentralet Energjitikë | Power Plants*

Nuk me tingellon mire? Me mire me duket *Ndermarrjet Energjitike*.


----------



## L1nk1g

Ne shqip kshu i themi ne.


----------



## Lum Lumi

No, in Albanian they're called "central" and not "Çentral". Instead, you should say 



> Ne italisht kshu i themi ne


Then at least you would be right. 

http://www.cez.al/al/cmimet/tregut-te-energjise-elektrike-ne-shqiperi.html
http://lajme.shqiperia.com/lajme/ar...e-nje-central-energjetik-ne-Rusi-dy-te-vdekur
http://www.lajme.gen.al/2010-07-21/atentat-ne-nje-central-energjetik-ne-rusi-dy-te-vdekur.html


----------



## k0ntir

Sa keq i duket theksi ketij shokut.... Central energjie eshte shume gabim. Central do te thote qendrore. Me e pershtatshme eshte fabrika/uzina energjie.


----------



## L1nk1g

Lum Lumi said:


> No, in Albanian they're called "central" and not "Çentral". Instead, you should say
> 
> 
> 
> Then at least you would be right.
> 
> http://www.cez.al/al/cmimet/tregut-te-energjise-elektrike-ne-shqiperi.html
> http://lajme.shqiperia.com/lajme/ar...e-nje-central-energjetik-ne-Rusi-dy-te-vdekur
> http://www.lajme.gen.al/2010-07-21/atentat-ne-nje-central-energjetik-ne-rusi-dy-te-vdekur.html


Ju ne Kosovarçe thuajini si te doni.Ne italisht do i themi se kshu e kemi mesuar.Ju thuajini 'merkezi' po deshet.


----------



## rene1234

Lum Lumi said:


> No, in Albanian they're called "central" and not "Çentral". Instead, you should say
> 
> 
> 
> Then at least you would be right.
> 
> http://www.cez.al/al/cmimet/tregut-te-energjise-elektrike-ne-shqiperi.html
> http://lajme.shqiperia.com/lajme/ar...e-nje-central-energjetik-ne-Rusi-dy-te-vdekur
> http://www.lajme.gen.al/2010-07-21/atentat-ne-nje-central-energjetik-ne-rusi-dy-te-vdekur.html


A me gjen nje antar forumi nga Shqiperia me te cilin ke komunikim normal ne kete forum, kot per kuriozitet


----------



## 7t

Atij i duhet mbyllur llogaria sepse eshte kundra rregullave te forumit. Dhe llogaria tjeter e Buddy Hollit duhet pezulluar per 1 jave per shkeljen e ketyre rregullave.


----------



## L1nk1g

Ky esht nje person kaq,i cmendur ,do thoja saqe edhe pse te gjithe e dine se kush eshte perdor kete llogari vetem se ka thene me ate tjetren qe po e braktks forumin.


----------



## Ermir

Lum Lumi said:


> No, in Albanian they're called "central" and not "Çentral". Instead, you should say
> 
> 
> 
> Then at least you would be right.
> 
> http://www.cez.al/al/cmimet/tregut-te-energjise-elektrike-ne-shqiperi.html
> http://lajme.shqiperia.com/lajme/ar...e-nje-central-energjetik-ne-Rusi-dy-te-vdekur
> http://www.lajme.gen.al/2010-07-21/atentat-ne-nje-central-energjetik-ne-rusi-dy-te-vdekur.html


O i semure, meso italisht njehere qe te besh dallime si duhet se ti vete perdor plot fjale italiane ( e lere me ato artikujt qe poston) .:nuts:


----------



## Lum Lumi

Ermir said:


> *O i semure*, meso italisht njehere qe te besh dallime si duhet se ti vete perdor plot fjale italiane ( e lere me ato artikujt qe poston) .:nuts:





L1nk1g said:


> Ky esht nje person kaq,*i cmendur* ,do thoja saqe edhe pse te gjithe e dine se kush eshte perdor kete llogari vetem se ka thene me ate tjetren qe po e braktks forumin.


I suppose insulting other members just because they don't agree with naming things according to what they've heard on Rai Uno is allowed by the very competent, very objective, very efficient moderator of this forum. Bravo, my hats off to you. :cheers:


----------



## L1nk1g

Lum Lumi said:


> I suppose insulting other members just because they don't agree with naming things according to what they've heard on Rai Uno is allowed by the very competent, very objective, very efficient moderator of this forum. Bravo, my hats off to you. :cheers:


Mos valle flet anglisht sepse nuk di shqip?Fshi njehere llogarine ti pastaj eja na trego rregullat bashke me urrejtjen e thelle te 'kombit' kosovar per Italine,qe edhe tju kishte hedhur ne ere ne '99 sdo e kishit kaq inat.


----------



## Ermir

Lum Lumi said:


> I suppose insulting other members just because they don't agree with naming things according to what they've heard on Rai Uno is allowed by the very competent, very objective, very efficient moderator of this forum. Bravo, my hats off to you. :cheers:


O i semure.


----------



## RolexAL

O buddy_holly, e ke marre perjete plako,ulu njecik se te pa kalaja.


----------



## Nolt

Rene a mundesh me hjek kete teme prej teme ngjitese (sticky topic) mbasi shumica e reformave jan kryer? Sepse jan ber shume sticky topics ne fillim...


----------



## 7t

Ajo tema Diskutimet e Dites nuk ka arsye te jete "sticky"


----------



## rene1234

@Nolt, @7t 

Kemi vetem 4 tema sticky, megjithate Diskutimet e Dites mudn ti heq nga sticky, kurse riorganizimi forumit besoj se duhet te jete sticky se eshte teme e rendesishme..


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ +1


----------



## Nolt

Rene, mbasi i morrum disa informacion te rendsishme te lutem editoje titullin e kesaj teme:

World Trade Center Prishtinë | U/C (në ndërtim)

ne

*World Trade Center Prishtinë | 125 m | 28 fl/kate | U/C (në ndërtim)*

Faleminderit!


----------



## rene1234

Nolt said:


> Rene, mbasi i morrum disa informacion te rendsishme te lutem editoje titullin e kesaj teme:
> 
> World Trade Center Prishtinë | U/C (në ndërtim)
> 
> ne
> 
> *World Trade Center Prishtinë | 125 m | 28 fl/kate | U/C (në ndërtim)*
> 
> Faleminderit!


kay:


----------



## k0ntir

Ermir said:


> Sepse mendojne se statusi i moderatorit do tu jape autoritet.


Ose sepse nuk ka drejtesi?!


----------



## Arbenit

rene1234 said:


> Une doja te kishim nje perfaqesues nga Kosova ,


Ne fakt, eshte e domosdoshme me e pase nje nga Kosova. Edhe ate, si moderator i dyte, e jo i trete, siq ke nje propozim me larte. Keshtu une mendoj.

Gjithashtu, ne frymen e pasjes se nje moderatori nga Kosova propozoj, pos Noltit, edhe Skanderbegun, Liburnin, Vanadisin, Bohemin... Qe te gjithe keta munden me e kry kete pune pa problem.




rene1234 said:


> ti ose Arbenit por kam hasur ne kundershtime per shkak te debateve qe ka patur Arbenit neper forumet e huaja, ndersa ti per shkak te banimit ne Sllovenihno:


Falemnderit, por une nuk jam i interesuar per mederator...

E sa i perket debateve, nuk eshte e ndalume me pase debate. Por si duket disa moderator serbe ne SSC nuk po menden me e duru forcen e argumentit kur u vjen prej shqiptarit.. Por nejse, kadaldale, edhe ne kete forum do t'iu marrim anen! :cheers:


----------



## Nolt

Nolt said:


> Rene, mbasi i morrum disa informacion te rendsishme te lutem editoje titullin e kesaj teme:
> 
> World Trade Center Prishtinë | U/C (në ndërtim)
> 
> ne
> 
> *World Trade Center Prishtinë | 125 m | 28 fl/kate | U/C (në ndërtim)*
> 
> Faleminderit!


Rene? Prap eshte kthyer titulli vjeter? Kush e preki? hah


----------



## rene1234

Nolt said:


> Rene? Prap eshte kthyer titulli vjeter? Kush e preki? hah


Nolt une e nderrova prape pas nje kerkese te Skanderbeg , pasi u sqarua nga NikRamaj :dunno:


----------



## rene1234

Arbenit said:


> Falemnderit, por une nuk jam i interesuar per mederator...


Kur te therret detyra nuk behet fjale te kundershtosh :lol:


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Megjithate, une jam, me te vertete, i interesume me mbete veç si nje anetar ne kete forum. Une jam i sigurte se nuk muj me e bo punen e moderatorit, per shume arsye. 

Gjithqysh, falemnderit prej teje.


----------



## Pirro

Une personalisht do deshiroja kandidaturat e *Liburnit, EdiH* dhe *Skanderbeg* gjithashtu edhe *k0ntir* eshte kandidature e mire


----------



## k0ntir

Pirro said:


> Une personalisht do deshiroja kandidaturat e *Liburnit, EdiH* dhe *Skanderbeg* gjithashtu edhe *k0ntir* eshte kandidature e mire


Rrofsh per propozimin por ka shume te tjere para meje. Sidomos nje nga kosova duhet te perfaqesoj patjeter.


----------



## AltinD

Shenomeni dhe mua ... :laugh:


----------



## rene1234

AltinD said:


> Shenomeni dhe mua ... :laugh:


:troll:


----------



## Pirro

k0ntir said:


> Rrofsh per propozimin por ka shume te tjere para meje. Sidomos nje nga kosova duhet te perfaqesoj patjeter.



Ndaj te njejtin mendim me ty, moderatori tjeter duhet te jete nga Kosova!


----------



## KingGenti

Po,po duhet me patjeter nga Kosova qe mos te ndahet Shqiperia..Liburni,NolT,Arbenit,Buki apo dhe userfree,meqe kulla nuk mund te zgjidhet.


----------



## KingGenti

AltinD said:


> Shenomeni dhe mua ... :laugh:


Ti shyqyr qe ike.


----------



## 7t

Ndryshime te tjera...

1) Tema mund te fshihet http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457186

2) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459187 mund te rititullohet *Monumentet | Monuments*

3) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450826 fjala Shqip*ë*tare tek titulli eshte gabim. Shkruhet *Shqiptare*, pa zanoren *ë* brenda.

4) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1355061 perkthimi The History of Albanians eshte bere fjale per fjale me ate shqip por ne anglisht nuk tingullon aq mire sa shprehja *Albanian History* qe nenkupton te njejten gje por shprehur ndryshe. Kur perkthehet ne gjuhen e huaj, shpesh perkthimi qe behet fjale per fjale nuk nxjerr perputhshmerine e sakte.

5) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463282 mund t'i bashkohet kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383959

6) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458198 mund te rititullohet *Xhamia e Re | New Mosque*

7) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452366 mund te rititullohet *[AL] Rruga "Shkodër-Hani i Hotit" | "Shkodër-Hani i Hotit" Highway*

8) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459591 mund te rititullohet *[AL/RKS] Rrugët Malore | Alpine Roads*

9) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430311 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641851

10) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430299 mund te rititullohet *[AL] Autostrada "Tiranë-Elbasan" | "Tiranë-Elbasan" Motorway*

11) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459189 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes kryesore http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464164 sepse nuk eshte ndonje projekt i ri por nje segment qe ka mbaruar 

12) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451826 mund te rititullohet *[AL] Rruga "Levan-Tepelenë" | "Levan-Tepelenë" Highway*

Mund te flasim edhe per autostraden ne ndertim "Levan-Vlorë" qe eshte me 4 krahe:



> *Ja projekti i austriakëve për autostradën Levan-Vlorë  *
> 
> Gerald BILBILI
> Autostrada Levan-Vlorë do të ndërtohet nga austriakët e firmës ALBIN. Burime nga Ministria e Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit thanë se, dje kanë nisur punimet nga kompania fituese e tenderit. Sipas projektit, afati i përfundimit të autostradës që do të lidhë zonën e Levanit me qytetin bregdetar të Vlorës do të jetë në vitin 2009. Gjithashtu, segmenti do të jetë me katër korsi, ku gjerësia e një korsie do të jetë 3,75 metra. Në projekt austriakët do të realizojnë ndërtimit e një sërë veprash të tjera infrastrukturore, ku në total shifra monetare arrin në rreth 50 milionë euro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Projekti*
> Kompania austriake ALBIN është kompania e cila do të ndjekë punimet për ndërtimin e segmentit Levan-Vlorë, pjesë e Korridorit të 8-të. Punimet filluan dje dhe parashikohen të përfundojnë në fillim të vitit 2009. Projekti për ndërtimin e këtij aksi që bën pjesë në segmentin Fier-Vlorë, kap shifrën afro 50 milionë euro dhe është financim nga BEI dhe BERZH. Me përfundimin e ndërtimit të këtij aksi rrugor do të mundësohet lidhja e qytetit dhe e portit të Vlorës me pjesët e tjera të vendit. Kjo do të ndikojë ndjeshëm në zhvillimin e turizmit dhe rritjen ekonomike. Projekti i autostradës Levan-Vlorë është pjesë përbërëse e projektit Fier-Vlorë, të hartuar nga firma "Sintagma". Kjo rrugë përbëhet nga 4 korsi kalimi, dy korsi në vajtje dhe dy në ardhje, të ndara nga njëra-tjetra me një brez me gjerësi 3 m të kufizuar me barriera metalike. Gjerësia e një korsie lëvizjeje është 3.75 m.
> 
> * Veprat*
> Segmenti Levan-Vlorë fillon në fshatin Levan, 500 metra në perëndim të rrugës ekzistuese dhe përfundon me një rreth rrotullim në kilometrin e 43-të, në qytetin e Vlorës, në rrugën ekzistuese Vlorë-Nartë. Në projekt janë parashikuar funksionimi i të gjitha kanaleve kulluese. Në të dy krahët e rrugës është vendosur dhe ndërtimi i kanaleve anësore për drenazhimin e ujërave dhe mbrojtjen e rrugës.
> 
> 
> *
> Autostrada*
> 
> Segmenti rrugor Levan-Vlorë ka një gjatësi 24.2 kilometra.
> Financimi do të bëhet nëpërmjet një kredie nga BERZH&BEI.
> Vlera e financimit është 50.251.954 euro.
> Supervizioni është financuar nga qeveria italiane.
> Vlera monetare është 1.000.000 euro.
> Për ndërtimin e këtij segmenti janë ndjekur standardet më të avancuara evropiane.
> 
> *
> Të dhëna*
> 
> Autostrada Levan-Vlorë është projektuar me 4 korsi: 2 vija kalimi (2 x 3.75 m) për secilën.
> Midis 4 korsive është parashikuar një hapësirë prej 3.5 metra që shërben si trafik-ndarës.
> Projekti do të realizohet me mbrojtëse metalike (guardrail), të tipit H3 dhe midis tyre një kunetë për kullimin e ujërave të rrugës.
> 
> _Tirana Observer_


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Ndryshime te tjera...
> 
> 1) Tema mund te fshihet http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457186
> 
> 2) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459187 mund te rititullohet *Monumentet | Monuments*
> 
> 3) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450826 fjala Shqip*ë*tare tek titulli eshte gabim. Shkruhet *Shqiptare*, pa zanoren *ë* brenda.
> 
> 4) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1355061 perkthimi The History of Albanians eshte bere fjale per fjale me ate shqip por ne anglisht nuk tingullon aq mire sa shprehja *Albanian History* qe nenkupton te njejten gje por shprehur ndryshe. Kur perkthehet ne gjuhen e huaj, shpesh perkthimi qe behet fjale per fjale nuk nxjerr perputhshmerine e sakte.
> 
> 5) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463282 mund t'i bashkohet kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383959
> 
> 6) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458198 mund te rititullohet *Xhamia e Re | New Mosque*
> 
> 7) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452366 mund te rititullohet *[AL] Rruga "Shkodër-Hani i Hotit" | "Shkodër-Hani i Hotit" Highway*
> 
> 8) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459591 mund te rititullohet *[AL/RKS] Rrugët Malore | Alpine Roads*
> 
> 9) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430311 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641851
> 
> 10) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430299 mund te rititullohet *[AL] Autostrada "Tiranë-Elbasan" | "Tiranë-Elbasan" Motorway*
> 
> 11) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459189 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes kryesore http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464164 sepse nuk eshte ndonje projekt i ri por nje segment qe ka mbaruar
> 
> 12) Tema http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451826 mund te rititullohet *[AL] Rruga "Levan-Tepelenë" | "Levan-Tepelenë" Highway*
> 
> Mund te flasim edhe per autostraden ne ndertim "Levan-Vlorë" qe eshte me 4 krahe:


Pune e mire :cheers:

p.s. Plepa-Rrogozhine ne fakt nuk ka mbaruar, megjithese videot e kesaj pjese jane kryesisht te tema kryesore e rruges


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Plepa-Rrogozhine ne fakt nuk ka mbaruar, megjithese videot e kesaj pjese jane kryesisht te tema kryesore e rruges


Mire atehere. Vetem se titulli i asaj teme duhet rregulluar pak.
*[AL] Rruga "Plepa-Rrogozhinë" | "Plepa-Rrogozhinë" Highway*


----------



## 7t

Po i rikthehem prape ceshtjes se titujve te forumit. Kam perpunuar nje format se si mund te behet forumi akoma me i lexueshem dhe me i thjeshte per ne qe futemi perdite ketu. Titujt e nen-forumeve jane vetem ne shqip. Pershkrimi i tyre eshte ne anglisht. Nje i huaj qe vjen e lexon forumin s'do e kete te veshtire te orientohet apo ta kuptoje domethenien e fjaleve Arkitekture, Urban, Infrastrukture, Fotografi. 
Pra eshte e tepert qe te kemi nje perkthim shtese te titujve qe kane ngjashmeri identike fjalesh. Aq me shume, titujt e shkurtuar i zvogelojne edhe permasat e tabelave, nuk i terheqin zvarre duke krijuar boshllek.

Forumi behet me kompakt dhe me i mbushur. Logoja ezistuese hiqet me nje logo me te paster, me te zvogeluar dhe me perfaqesuese qe eshte vete flamuri shqiptar. Titujt e kategorive behen ne shqip.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Mire atehere. Vetem se titulli i asaj teme duhet rregulluar pak.
> *[AL] Rruga "Plepa-Rrogozhinë" | "Plepa-Rrogozhinë" Highway*


kay:


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Po i rikthehem prape ceshtjes se titujve te forumit. Kam perpunuar nje format se si mund te behet forumi akoma me i lexueshem dhe me i thjeshte per ne qe futemi perdite ketu. Titujt e nen-forumeve jane vetem ne shqip. Pershkrimi i tyre eshte ne anglisht. Nje i huaj qe vjen e lexon forumin s'do e kete te veshtire te orientohet apo ta kuptoje domethenien e fjaleve Arkitekture, Urban, Infrastrukture, Fotografi.
> Pra eshte e tepert qe te kemi nje perkthim shtese te titujve qe kane ngjashmeri identike fjalesh. Aq me shume, titujt e shkurtuar i zvogelojne edhe permasat e tabelave, nuk i terheqin zvarre duke krijuar boshllek.
> 
> Forumi behet me kompakt dhe me i mbushur. Logoja ezistuese hiqet me nje logo me te paster, me te zvogeluar dhe me perfaqesuese qe eshte vete flamuri shqiptar. Titujt e kategorive behen ne shqip.


Une jam kunder ketij ndryshimi per vete :dunno:


----------



## 7t

Une se kam pare L1nk1g gjate gjithe kohes ketu te kete ofenduar njeri. Sigurisht qe nuk do ndaje te njejtat mendime me ju por perderisa i eshte permbajtur rregullave dhe nuk ka ofenduar njeri, ku qendron problemi ketu?


----------



## 7t

Tjeter ide, flamuri ne forme steme.


----------



## Nolt

7t said:


> Po pra, ate kategori mund ta titullojme thjeshte Zhvillimet Urbane.
> Nuk ka nevoje te hapim sondazhe por te biem dakort te kjo tema ketu.


Ka nevoj ka nevoj, si ti i vetmi po jep propozime dhe keto propozime mund ti bejn bashk dhe ti fusim ne sondazh.


----------



## 7t

Nolt, thjesht jep propozimin qe ke ndermend dhe hidhe ketu qe anetaret e tjere te japin vleresimin. Nuk eshte nevoja te hapim 100 tema.


----------



## L1nk1g

Nolt said:


> Ka nevoj ka nevoj, si ti i vetmi po jep propozime dhe keto propozime mund ti bejn bashk dhe ti fusim ne sondazh.


Mos ki merak se nuk do te merret vendim pa konsesus te gjere  Ky do te arrihet qofte edhe me sondazh.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Tjeter ide, flamuri ne forme steme.


Me e shemtuar nuk behet :lol:

p.s.Une jam dakord me Noltin , te zgjedhim nja 4 simbole dhe ta hedhim ne vote


----------



## L1nk1g

Une mendoj qe cdo person qe ka nje ide,ta paraqesi (per stemen behet fjale).


----------



## L1nk1g

Propozime te miat :








,


----------



## 7t

Propozimin fillestar e dhashe me heret por po e rivendos prape.


----------



## Albinfo

7t said:


> Forumi gjerman ka dy flamujt e shteteve te Gjermanise dhe Austrise te tejdukshme qe paraprihen nga nje ikone e krijuar nga anetaret e vete forumit. Ukrahina dhe Bjellorusia jane dy shtete autoktone pa treva te shperndara etnike jashte territorit te tyre sic kemi ne shqiptaret. Prandaj ato perfaqesojne vetem nje shtet. Ndersa ne rastin tone kemi 2+.


Per kete e ki fjalen?


----------



## Nolt

7t said:


> Forumi gjerman ka dy flamujt e shteteve te Gjermanise dhe Austrise te tejdukshme qe paraprihen nga nje ikone e krijuar nga anetaret e vete forumit. Ukrahina dhe Bjellorusia jane dy shtete autoktone pa treva te shperndara etnike jashte territorit te tyre sic kemi ne shqiptaret. Prandaj ato perfaqesojne vetem nje shtet. Ndersa ne rastin tone kemi 2+.


A e ke vrejt qe ne temen e riorganizimit je i vetmi qe ben propozime per lloj te ndarjes "shqiperi + kosove"? A e ke vrejt qe asnje antar tjeter nga Kosova perveq meje diskuton me ty? Mendo pak se pse...

Forumi "Albanian forum" eshte forumi ne shqip ashtu eshte percaktuar nga administatoret dhe ashtu do te mbetet. Na jemi rast i vecant mos i shiko ti Gjermant dhe Austriakt, ata ne te bojn qka te dojn, ne e kemi rrugen tone.


----------



## BvizioN

L1nk1g said:


> Une mendoj qe cdo person qe ka nje ide,ta paraqesi (per stemen behet fjale).


Une nuk jam ne PC time tani, por kam nje steme flamuri dhe po te shikoni nje video qe kam hedhur tek tema e muzikes shqiptare, eshte ajo qe formon logon ne fillim.


----------



## StevenNL

Kam nje sygjerim tek Infrastruktura. Ne vend te emrave pershembull Austradrada Durres- Kukes te vihet dhe emertimi A1. Ose Durres-Lushnje-Fier te vihet emertimi SH4. Etj.. per te gjithe segmentet rrugor.


----------



## doctorx

^^ Po per ata qe nuk i njohin me emertime keto rruge si i behet?? Nqs ashtu mund ti vendosin ne kllapa (A1) psh etj.


----------



## StevenNL

Ato qe si dine ti mesojne. 



doctorx said:


> Nqs ashtu mund ti vendosin ne kllapa (A1) psh etj.


Mund te bejne dicka te tille.


----------



## doctorx

^^ Ska lidhje injoranca ketu. Skemi pune tjeter tani po do mbajm mend emrat e rrugeve sh1 sh3 e me radhe, por per ti mesuar dhe per te na e shporrur injorancen ju mendje ndriturit na i vendosni ne kllapa.


----------



## StevenNL

Emertimet mund ti vendosi moderatori i seksionit.


----------



## 7t

Nuk eshte ide e keqe, persa i perket rrugeve. Problemi eshte se nuk i dijme me saktesi emerimet e ketyre rrugeve dhe si kategorizohen per shkak se Ministria e Transportit nuk jep asnje te dhene ne faqen e saj zyrtare dhe kjo eshte per tu qare. Ate faqen e internetit e kane ndertuar me teknologji te viteve '80. Aq qesharake duket.


----------



## L1nk1g

StevenNL said:


> *Ato qe si dine ti mesojne. Injoranca nuk eshte argument.
> *
> 
> 
> Mund te bejne dicka te tille. [A1] Rreshen-Kalimash [SH8] Fier-Vlore.
> Jam cudit qe asnje nuk e ka propozuar nje gje te tille pas gjithe keto vitesh.


Posi ore na bej listen ti dhe i ve une direkt.


----------



## RolexAL

7t, nje :cheers1: per mundimin.


----------



## Arbenit

Tash po e shoh, te projektet e Prishtines, temat qe ne titull e kane fjalen Lagjja, jane zevendesu me fjalen Lagjia.

Do te duhej me i kthy ne tituj fjalen *lagjja*, sepse *lagjia* eshte e pasakte.


----------



## rene1234

Arbenit said:


> Tash po e shoh, te projektet e Prishtines, temat qe ne titull e kane fjalen Lagjja, jane zevendesu me fjalen Lagjia.
> 
> Do te duhej me i kthy ne tituj fjalen *lagjja*, sepse *lagjia* eshte e pasakte.


Edhe une kshu e di qe shkruhet me j , po pastaj me korrigjuan (nuk e mbaj mend kush) e me thane qe shkruhet me i prandaj e ndryshova..megjithate shpejt e vure re ndryshimin :lol:, se ka nja 3 muaj kjo pune..gjithsesi ta diskutojme si shkruhet tamam e te bejme ndryshimet e duhura..per mua ke te drejte, shkruhet me j , lagjja


----------



## Arbenit

Fjalori i gjuhes se sotme shqipe (e i cili edhe vet ka nevoje per ndryshime):

LAGJE f.1. Pjesa e një qyteti ose e një fshati që merret edhe si ndarje administrative brenda qytetit a fshatit; njerëzit që banojnë në këtë pjesë. Lagje e madhe (e vogël). 
*Lagjja *kryesore. *Lagjja *e sipërme (e poshtme). Lagjet e jashtme. *Lagjja *numër nëntë. Lagje e qytetit (e fshatit). Banorët e lagjes. Këshilli i lagjes. Doli tërë *lagjja*. 
2. Grup njerëzish; grumbull i madh, sasi e madhe, tufë. Një lagje njerëz. 
Dy lagje krushq. Një lagje me zogj. 
3. bised. Anë, palë, kamp. *Lagjja *e shkencëtarëve. Ishte me lagjen tonë. U ndanë në lagje të ndryshme. U takuan të dy lagjet.



http://www.fjalori.shkenca.org/












Disa perdorime te tjera:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lagjja-E-Re-Berat-Albania/104915066210538

http://siteresources.worldbank.org/EXTINSPECTIONPANEL/Resources/ALB_Power_Request_for_Inspection.pdf

http://www.urbonu.com/en/Albania/Gjirokaster/lagjja+e+re/

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/1/1/6805/marigona-quot-dardhe-me-bisht-quot/


----------



## rene1234

^^
kay:


----------



## RolexAL

Unë për "lagjia" e dija.


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Rasa emerore, njejes, trajta e shquar eshte LAGJJA, NXENESJA, LULJA...


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Nuk jam gjuhëtar..Më mjafton shqipja që di të flas dhe shkruaj.


----------



## Arbenit

^^ As une nuk jam gjuhetar. Por ka pase ketu shume "permiresime" te titujve te temave, e deshta me kontribu edhe une, mirepo me permiresim te "permiresimeve".


----------



## doctorx

nje blok-shume blloqe
nje borzilok-shume borzi... :lol:


----------



## rene1234

doctorx said:


> nje blok-shume blloqe
> nje borzilok-shume borzi... :lol:


nje borzilok-shume borzilokë:cheers:


----------



## Arbenit

Goxha ekspeditiv, Rene1234. I - J. kay:


----------



## doctorx

Arbenit said:


> Goxha ekspeditiv, Rene1234. I - J. kay:


Ekspedica?? :lol:


----------



## Arbenit

doctorx said:


> Ekspedica?? :lol:


S'po i marr vesh dy sende:

Pse po m'citon dhe çka ka me keshë?


----------



## doctorx

Arbenit said:


> S'po i marr vesh dy sende:
> 
> Pse po m'citon dhe çka ka me keshë?


Nuk e kuptova ate fjalen, ca dmth po te pyesja?


----------



## Arbenit

doctorx said:


> Nuk e kuptova ate fjalen, ca dmth po te pyesja?


Menyre e çuditshme me bo pytje.


----------



## doctorx

Arbenit said:


> Menyre e çuditshme me bo pytje.


Nuk e kisha me te keq, po eshte nje personazh qe mua me pelqen shume, eshte nga fshati, dhe kur skupton nje gje ai, vendos fjalen e pare dhe pastaj kte pjese "care" ose shqip "cfare re?". Po mesa duket nuk e paske pare, njs seriozisht nuk e di ca dmth ajo fjala, ka mundesi te ma shpjegosh?


----------



## Arbenit

Ekspeditiv eshte nje person qe i rrin punes gati.


----------



## doctorx

^^ Aha ok. Faleminderit shume.


----------



## doctorx

Si mund te shtoj nje foto te profili im?


----------



## BvizioN

^^ Tek user CP (ne kendin e majte te dritares, siper) shko tek _Settings & Options_ dhe _edit avatar_

Ka kufizime ne permasat e fotos qe mund te perdoresh ama.


----------



## doctorx

^^ E kuptova, shume faleminderit. :cheers:


----------



## Nolt

rene1234 said:


> Edhe une kshu e di qe shkruhet me j , po pastaj me korrigjuan (nuk e mbaj mend kush) e me thane qe shkruhet me i prandaj e ndryshova..megjithate shpejt e vure re ndryshimin :lol:, se ka nja 3 muaj kjo pune..gjithsesi ta diskutojme si shkruhet tamam e te bejme ndryshimet e duhura..per mua ke te drejte, shkruhet me j , lagjja


Ishte 7t i cili m'i korigjoj titujt e mi me "j".

Sidoqoft mire qe u sqaruan gjerat...


----------



## 7t

Une ne fakt me "j" e pata shkruajtur(e dija) por s'me kujtohet kush me korrigjoi qe tha duhet te jete me "i".


----------



## AltinD

rene1234 said:


> nje borzilok-shume borzilokë:cheers:


Nje Paloka - shume Paloq. 


PS: Kjo eshte shapa e vertete, qe i thuhej nga shoqet, dikujt me te njejtin mbiemer


----------



## rene1234

*Anëtari i Vitit (2011) | Member of the Year (2011)*

Kete vit po vendos ne gare 17 kandidate (moderatoret nuk quhen). Mund te votoni per sa veta deshironi.Votim te mbare cuna dhe kujdes mos ngaterroni kutite :lol:

p.s. Ne qofte se kam harruar ndonje emer me lajmeroni ta shtoj


----------



## KingGenti

E veshtire.


----------



## KingGenti

Dua ti votoj te gjithe.


----------



## rene1234

Secili le te zgjedhe jo me shume se 6 veta me mire


----------



## KingGenti

Te me falin te tjeret.


----------



## Nolt

rene1234 said:


> Secili le te zgjedhe jo me shume se 6 veta me mire


Ke harruar te madhin Tartanzan, lol...

Gjitashtu: bluebird_pr, Pejoni, Kumanovari...


----------



## shpirtkosova

Edhe Shpirtkosova është harruar :smug:


----------



## Edi_H

Për veten mund të votohet?


----------



## 3rd Eye

E mua?


----------



## Arbenit

Edhe Ermirin eshte deshte me e fute ne liste.


----------



## rene1234

E vertete kam harruar disa veta , por tani qe nje pjese e antareve kane votuar eshte e kote te shtojme emra. *Ermir* me fal vlla se me paske shpetuar:hug:, po ashtu dhe emra te tjere qe nuk jane vene *Pejoni, alket, shpirtKosova, Kumanovari, bluebird_pr, k0ntir, shqipo etj.*

p.s. Edhe *Tartanzani* megjithe debatet e shpeshta ne temat per Kosoven, qe nuk e di nga i vjen nje ndjenje e tille negative, ka kontributin e tij per forumin e duhet falenderuar.

p.s.s *Liburn* me behet qejfi qe e viziton akoma forumin :cheers:


----------



## Ermir

Me lini rehat...jam duke pare porno ne 3D


----------



## RolexAL

^^
:rofl:


----------



## k0ntir

Ermir said:


> Me lini rehat...jam duke pare porno ne 3D


Ne kinema Imperial? :lol:


----------



## doctorx

Sa bukur kshu, votimi i hapur, pa kuti.


----------



## Zwanse

votova vetem per ate qe e meriton :smug:

:guns1:


----------



## Kulla

Hohoho votes for everybody.


----------



## rene1234

*Votat nga antare te panjohur , te dale nga hici vetem per te votuar (pa asnje potim ) nuk do merren parasysh e do fshihen , psh nuk e di kush jane keta Sanja K, Shuki1 dhe nuk po me pelqen kjo gje*


----------



## Buki

Shuj more se ma paskan dhane voten mu. :lol::lol::lol:

Ky votim eshte palidhje. Plus ka anetare qe nuk jane nominuar a eshte dashur te nominohen.


----------



## RolexAL

^^ 
E vetmja gje pa lidhje eshte komenti jot.


----------



## Kulla

Buki said:


> Shuj more se ma paskan dhane voten mu. :lol::lol::lol:.


I wonder why :crazy:


----------



## rene1234

Votat e Sanja K dhe Shuki1 u fshine nga votimi dhe nuk jane me te vlefshme..


----------



## Arbenit

Rene1234, a kishe mujtë me i shtu tri vota prej meje, nga nje per Noltin, KingGentin dhe Edi_H-në. Nuk e kam dite se muj me i votu me shume se 6 vete.


----------



## Ermir

Kulla said:


> Hohoho votes for everybody.


Haha kurvar :laugh:


----------



## Buki

Nese eshte e mundshme edhe nga nje vote nga une per Arbenit, Lum Lumi dhe Kulla (I had no idea we can vote for more than one person :crazy.


----------



## liburni

rene1234 said:


> E vertete kam harruar disa veta , por tani qe nje pjese e antareve kane votuar eshte e kote te shtojme emra. *Ermir* me fal vlla se me paske shpetuar:hug:, po ashtu dhe emra te tjere qe nuk jane vene *Pejoni, alket, shpirtKosova, Kumanovari, bluebird_pr, k0ntir, shqipo etj.*
> 
> p.s. Edhe *Tartanzani* megjithe debatet e shpeshta ne temat per Kosoven, qe nuk e di nga i vjen nje ndjenje e tille negative, ka kontributin e tij per forumin e duhet falenderuar.
> 
> p.s.s *Liburn* me behet qejfi qe e viziton akoma forumin :cheers:


I have been very busy lately but I still visit the forum from time to time to get my skyscrapercity fix 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## UserFree

Nese me te vertet mund te votojm per sa te dojme, atehere a ka mundesi vota e ime ti shkoj te gjitheve?


----------



## Nolt

UserFree said:


> Nese me te vertet mund te votojm per sa te dojme, atehere a ka mundesi vota e ime ti shkoj te gjitheve?


Jo, keqkuptim. Rene vendosi se secili antar ka te drejt te votoj 6 veta. Fajin per kete keqkuptim e ka vet Rene i cili nuk i shkroi rregullat e votimit ne postimin e pare por i ceki ne postimet e poshtme:



>


----------



## rene1234

@Arbenit, Buki, UserFree, Nolt

Faktikisht kufizim nuk ka , mund te votoni per sa veta te doni..por qe te ishte me interesante e dhashe si keshille qe secili mos te votoje me shume se 6 veta, sepse ndryshe te gjithe do votonin te gjithe (me perjashtime te vogla) duke patur parasysh se te gjithe kandidadet e paraqitur kane kontribut te madh ne forum..megjithate edhe une kur votova e pata te veshtire ta permbaj veten dhe mezi e kufizova ne 9-10 vota :lol:.

ps. gjithsesi kush ka votuar ka votuar, mos te shtojme me vota se pastaj i bie me mire ta kthejme cdo gje nga fillimi . Per antaret qe ende nuk kane votuar mire eshte te mos votojne jo me shume se 6 kandidate 

@liburni

Thanks man


----------



## Arbenit

Ermir said:


> Haha kurvar :laugh:


E ti? Ti qe po kqyre 3D porno? hno:

P.S. A po tutesh qe po te sterpikin ata dajoshat ne porno 3D? :lol:


----------



## Ermir

:doh:


----------



## Zwanse

Falenderoj Al-kS, Kullen, Rolexin dhe veten time. :smug:

posht manipulimet :guns1:


----------



## KingGenti

Respekte dhe nga une per Kullen e pa lodhshem.


----------



## rene1234

Zwanse said:


> Falenderoj Al-kS, Kullen, Rolexin dhe veten time. :smug:
> 
> posht manipulimet :guns1:


Po prit ore se nuk i kemi numeruar akoma, ndoshta ke marre me shume se sa duken:nocrook:


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Zwanse said:


> Falenderoj Al-kS, Kullen, Rolexin dhe veten time. :smug:
> 
> posht manipulimet :guns1:


Un mendova se mund te votohej vetem per njerin!! Jo per gje po humba shancin me votu veten time!! :lol: Gjts vota ime e vetme i shkoi te madhit VASIL MIHO!!!


----------



## mendje-madhi

Nuk e di me c'fare kriteresh i ke zhjedhur keta kandidate por ma merr mendja qe duhet te ishin zgjedhur me kriter postimet qer kane bere. Disa nga te zgjedhurit ( me gjithe rrespektin qe kam) nuk kane dhene asnje kontribut ne kete nenforum pervec disa komente dhe fjale boshe.


----------



## Bohem

Ermir said:


> Me lini rehat...jam duke pare porno ne 3D



Ermiri aka Joe :lol:


----------



## Ultimo

ja kom kajt nanen per t'17'tit kom votu..:guns1:


----------



## Huti

Bohem said:


> Ermiri aka Joe :lol:


----------



## Pirro

KingGenti said:


> Respekte dhe nga une per Kullen e pa lodhshem.


+1


----------



## Kulla

Move the Albanian coast thread to the Photography section of the Albanian forum. Our goal is to promote Albania as much as we can and I am sure it will get more views there than just at the Tourism section.


----------



## rene1234

^^

L1nk1g was faster :cheers:


----------



## L1nk1g

rene1234 said:


> ^^
> 
> L1nk1g was faster :cheers:


----------



## KingGenti

Pirro said:


> +1


Respekte dhe per Rolexin,Edi_H,Arbenit,Mr_Albalover,7t,Buddy_Hollyn dhe gjithe te tjeret qe kane bere pune fantastike per kete forum.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## 7t

Do merret parasysh kerkesa qe pata bere para dy javesh?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86247311&postcount=976


----------



## rene1234

^^ 
Shumicen e atyre qe ke propozuar duke marre parasysh dhe sugjerimet e antareve te tjere jane kay:, problemi ngelet tek stema ende :dunno:


----------



## 7t

Se kuptova. Nuk ishe i qarte.
Jeni dakort te ndryshohet titulli i forumeve vetem ne shqip me pershkrimin ne gjuhen angleze. Ky eshte thelbi pak a shume i propozimit.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Jeni dakort te ndryshohet titulli i forumeve vetem ne shqip me pershkrimin ne gjuhen angleze. Ky eshte thelbi pak a shume i propozimit.


Une s'kam ndonje kundershtim


----------



## 7t

Ok.
Per punen e stemes, mund te hapet nje sondazh tjeter qe te vendoset? Sa propozime ka deri tani? 3 me duket.


----------



## 7t

Gjithashtu ate nenforumin e ri te albumi i fotografive mund ta emerojme Konkurse (ne shumes) sepse behet fjala per disa konkurse dhe jo nje konkurs te vetem.

*Konkurse*
Monthly Photo Contests


----------



## 7t

*Zhvillimet Urbane*



> *Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban*
> Architecture Projects and Urban Development News.
> » Tirana | Prishtina
> 
> *Infrastruktura*
> Highway Network, Aviation, Maritime and Railway Transport.
> 
> *Ekonomia dhe Turizmi*
> Domestic Industry and the future of Albanian Tourism.
> » Ekonomia | Turizmi


*Forume Shtesë*



> *Albanologjia*
> Albanian History, Culture, Folklore, Arts and Language.
> 
> *Fotografí*
> Photos of Cities, Monuments, Ruins and Landscapes.
> » Konkurse


------
Ndryshimi pervec titujve eshte zhvendosja e forumit te Ekonomise ne kategorine e pare.

Nenforumet:

*Tirana*
Construction Projects and Developments

*Prishtina*
Construction Projects and Developments

*Ekonomia*
Domestic Industry and Economic Production

*Turizmi*
Latest Tourism Projects and Developments

*Konkurse*
Monthly Photo Contests


----------



## Albinfo

A nuk mund te krijohet nje forum vetem per kosoven? Per shembull Albanian Forum dhe Kosovarian forum...


----------



## Mr_Albalover

^^ JO, NUK MUNDET.


----------



## Nolt

Albinfo said:


> A nuk mund te krijohet nje forum vetem per kosoven? Per shembull Albanian Forum dhe Kosovarian forum...


Seriozisht e ki?


----------



## UserFree

Albinfo said:


> A nuk mund te krijohet nje forum vetem per kosoven? Per shembull Albanian Forum dhe *Kosovarian* forum...


lol


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> *Zhvillimet Urbane*
> 
> 
> 
> *Forume Shtesë*
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> Ndryshimi pervec titujve eshte zhvendosja e forumit te Ekonomise ne kategorine e pare.
> 
> Nenforumet:
> 
> *Tirana*
> Construction Projects and Developments
> 
> *Prishtina*
> Construction Projects and Developments
> 
> *Ekonomia*
> Domestic Industry and Economic Production
> 
> *Turizmi*
> Latest Tourism Projects and Developments
> 
> *Konkurse*
> Monthly Photo Contests


Ne rregull, une per vete jam dakord


----------



## Kulla

Albinfo said:


> A nuk mund te krijohet nje forum vetem per kosoven? Per shembull Albanian Forum dhe Kosovarian forum...


:bash::bash::nuts:


----------



## BvizioN

Ky "profesori" me siper ka te drejte mbi permasat e imazheve, eshte e demosdoshme qe te kene permasat e njejta per te patur nje vleresim te drejte per te gjitha. Sa per te tjerat une mendoj se ja ka futur _'kodra pas bregut'_ 

*Nolt* ka krijuar nje koncept te njerit prej imazheve (tek tema tjeter) se si do duket ne forum. Mbase do kishe qene mire sikur te gjitha keto propozime te ishin prezantuar ne menyre te njejte para se te votoheshin ne menyre qe anetaret te kene nje ide se si do duket ne forum imazhi qe votojne.


----------



## 7t

Argumentat qe parashtrova me lart jane te arsyeshem. Per cfare ja kam futur "kodra pas bregut"? Kur kundershton dicka, jep kunder-argumentin. Jo hidh gurin dhe fsheh doren.


----------



## Albinfo

Ne variantin e 5 mungojn syt.


----------



## BvizioN

> duhet
> duhet
> duhet
> duhet


*Bazuar ne cfare* egzaktesisht? Ne preferencen tende personale? Duhet sepse keshtu mendon zoterija jote duhet te thuash. 
Personalisht une nuk shikoj asgje gabim as me imazhin dhe as me formatin aktual te forumit. Tek e fundit, te gjitha keto jane fantazirat e tua qe kerkon te ndryshosh forumin cdo dy jave.


----------



## Pirro

7t said:


> Nuk duket fare profesionale. Flamuri i futur brenda asaj unazes metalike? Shume keq. Nuk eshte simbol perfaqesues i nje populli por dicka amatoreske.
> Per mendimin tim kjo ikone s'duhet perfshire fare ne sondazh. Duhen krijuar disa kushte per ikonat qe paraqiten.
> Ne rradhe te pare ato s'duhet te jene fallco, ne kuptimin qe s'duhet te jene krijime hobi te dikujt. Ikona duhet te kete karakter realist, dmth qe duhet te jete sa me e gjalle, si dicka qe mund ta shohim ne rruge apo ne tabela.
> Kjo eshte teper e rendesishme mendoj une.


ndaj te njejtin mendim me 7t. ajo stem duket si ndonje reklam... sikur po reklamohet dicka.. realizimi eshte i mire por jo per kete kontest...

per mua vini nje gje te thjeshte pa zbukurime... mjafton te kete ngjyra te theksuara.


----------



## Pirro

o njerz kur votoni shkruani edhe dy rjeshta per ta argumentuar zgjedhjen tuaj...


----------



## Pirro

Une zgjodha variantin 7 pasi me duket me kompleti persa i perket simboleve qe perfaqsojne nje shqiptar. Shqiponja, ajo qe dergonte mesazhet e zeusit dhe amaldhia, dhia qe rriti zeusin. 
Gjithashtu ky variant per mua ka edhe nje paraqitje te mire grafike.
Nje variant tjeter qe me pelqene eshte varianti 3 pasi permban simbolet dhe eshte i thjeshte, mirpo mangesia e ketij varianti eshte paraqitja grafike qe sipas mendimit time nuk eshte e arrir. Ngjyrat dhe simbolet jane te zbehta, nuk kane ndricimin, shkelqimin e duhur...
Persa i perket variantit nr.1 me pelqene thjeshtesia e ketij varianti dhe paraqitja grafike e mire sipas mendimit tim gjithmon. E vemja mangesi eshte mungesa e perkrenares me amaldhin.


----------



## 7t

BvizioN said:


> *Bazuar ne cfare* egzaktesisht? Ne preferencen tende personale? Duhet sepse keshtu mendon zoterija jote duhet te thuash.
> Personalisht une nuk shikoj asgje gabim as me imazhin dhe as me formatin aktual te forumit. Tek e fundit, te gjitha keto jane fantazirat e tua qe kerkon te ndryshosh forumin cdo dy jave.


Ti nuk shikon asgje te crregullt me forumin sepse aq te kufizuara i ke idete. Pak a shume edhe fotografite mediokre qe poston ketu jane shembelltyre e ketyre ideve. Kete nuk e them per te ulur poshte aftesite tuaja por ne fakt thjeshte po i ve ne dukje ashtu sic jane ne realitet.

Tani, shqiptaret e kane zakon t'i bejne gjerat shkel e shko. Une them qe s'kemi pse ti bejme shkel e shko. Kur idete nuk na mungojne dhe vullneti gjithashtu.
Ky forum ka disa elemente qe nuk i gjen ne asnje forum tjeter ketu ne SSC. Si psh, rregullat e perkthyera ne dy gjuhe. Apo temen e adresave te internetit. Dhe ne te ardhmen do pergatis nje harte me te plote rreth infrastruktures se pergjithshme te vendit. Keto jane gjera qe nuk besoj se i gjen ne forumet e tjera ketu. Te pakten jo te pergatiten nga anetaret e forumit.
Temat e forumit me ndihmen e cmuar te Renes jane sistemuar mjaft mire dhe ka nje rregull te dukshem qe nuk ekzistonte me pare.
Me rregullimin e titujve te nenforumeve ky forum do marri formen qe meriton.


----------



## 7t

Pirro said:


> Une zgjodha variantin 7 pasi me duket me kompleti persa i perket simboleve qe perfaqsojne nje shqiptar. Shqiponja, ajo qe dergonte mesazhet e zeusit dhe amaldhia, dhia qe rriti zeusin.
> Gjithashtu ky variant per mua ka edhe nje paraqitje te mire grafike.


Nga pikepamja estetike pa dyshim qe varianti nr.7 eshte me i miri. Eshte teper profesional dhe elegant. Dhe e zevendesonte denjesisht stemen aktuale qe ka karakter te ngjashem. Ka larmi simetrike dhe larmi ngjyrash. Perben elemente interesante sic jane perdja dhe perkrenarja prej ari. Paraqet nje shqiponje te fuqishme. Eshte ne teresi nje steme jashtezakonisht e arrire. Por fatkeqesisht, te njejtin mendim nuk e ndan shumica ketu.


----------



## L1nk1g

Mua personalisht nuk me duket se diçka nuk shkon.Kam pershtypjen se anetaret e forumit i kemi aq inteligjente sa te kuptojne qe disa variante do kene permasa te tjera dhe do te pershtaten me forumin.Nuk e di çfare mendon Rene-ja po per mua s'ka ndonje problem.


----------



## BvizioN

7t said:


> Ti nuk shikon asgje te crregullt me forumin sepse aq te kufizuara i ke idete. Pak a shume edhe fotografite mediokre qe poston ketu jane shembelltyre e ketyre ideve.


:cheers:


----------



## UserFree

Une votova per Variantin e 1 dhe te 2. Te dyjat jane pak a shume te ngjashme, por kejo me pelqen sepse ashtu e kemi flamurin ashtu besoj se te dyjat do ti pershtaten dukjes se forumit.


----------



## rene1234

L1nk1g said:


> Mua personalisht nuk me duket se diçka nuk shkon.Kam pershtypjen se anetaret e forumit i kemi aq inteligjente sa te kuptojne qe disa variante do kene permasa te tjera dhe do te pershtaten me forumin.Nuk e di çfare mendon Rene-ja po per mua s'ka ndonje problem.


Dakord me ty jam dhe une


----------



## Buki

Dikush duhet te me paguaje te drejtat autoriale nese zgjidhet versioni Nr. 7. :lol: Just kidding!

Eshte e qarte se edhe une jam per version 7, per shume arsye prandaj edhe e kam kete avatar qe prej kur jam anetare ketu.


----------



## Ultimo

kom gabu n'votim..vota ime shkone per variantin e 2'te..


----------



## 7t

Per cilin variant votove?


----------



## 7t

Ka mundesi titulli i kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468685 te rititullohej *[AL] Autostrada "Levan(Fier)-Vlorë" | "Levan(Fier)-Vlorë" Expressway*


----------



## Pr038

Respekt t'madh shum per krejt antart qe bajn pune t'mir per forumin tone. Edhe pse nuk shkruj shum, dite per dite e kqyri faqen. 


Met mira.


----------



## Ultimo

te 3'tin..


----------



## 7t

Atehere i bie me renditjen e deritanishme qe varianti nr.2 te kete 12 vota. Eshte e mundur te nderrohet ne sondazh?


----------



## rene1234

^^
U korrigjua


----------



## k0ntir

Filluan manipulimet?!


----------



## Huti

Pr038 said:


> Respekt t'madh shum per krejt antart qe bajn pune t'mir per forumin tone. Edhe pse nuk shkruj shum, dite per dite e kqyri faqen.
> 
> 
> Met mira.


:cheers:


----------



## Pelasgian

edit


----------



## Pelasgian

propzimi im :


----------



## rene1234

^^
Interesante kjo stema


----------



## Albinfo

Pelasgian said:


> propzimi im :


E ke bere vet?


----------



## 7t

Ikona nr.2 nuk e di ca ka qe nuk del. Ndoshta problem hosti. Po e ve prape ketu.


----------



## 7t

k0ntir said:


> Filluan manipulimet?!


:dunno:
Deri ne daten 28 kur skadon sondazhi, anetaret mund ta nderrojne mendjen. Nuk po i ve njeri pushken te kokakay:


----------



## 7t

Une po votoj vetem nje sepse s'ka kuptim te votoj per disa veta. Me ka pelqyer urtesia e treguar nga Arbenit dhe sigurisht pjesemarrja e tij e shpeshte kohet e fundit ne forum.
Ka disa anetare qe i vleresoj patjeter por me qe do votohet vetem njeri, kete rradhe ashtu sic e deshmojne edhe vete rezultatet e sondazhit, Arbenit e meriton.

Edhe AlbanPolimi me ka krijuar pershtypje te mira, pavaresisht se eshte pak i lodhshem per t'u lexuar

Huti gjithashtu me shkrimet e tij e ka treguar veten te pelqyeshem nga shumica ketu.

Buki dhe Shpirtkosova me duket jane i njejti person. I kane shkrimet identike. Pak lokalista por qe mundohen ta mbajne veten per ti mos i tejkaluar kufinjte.

Rene me ka impresionuar me aftestite e tij per te argumentuar, sidomos jashte forumit ne tema te tjera ku permendej Shqiperia dhe Shqiptaret. Di te debatoje mire dhe kjo eshte nje plus per statusin qe ka.

L1nk1g s'me ka kthyer pergjigje ne dy raste qe i kam derguar mesazhe duke me krijuar pershtypjen se ndoshta i eshte rritur mendja tani qe eshte bere moderator:laugh:
Nuk me ngel hatri. S'ka problem
Deri tani nuk shoh asnje problem me menyren e tij te moderimit te forumit. 

S'do jap vleresime per te gjithe. Vitin tjeter ato qe kane ngelur nga listakay:


----------



## Buki

7t said:


> Buki dhe Shpirtkosova me duket jane i njejti person. I kane shkrimet identike. Pak lokalista por qe mundohen ta mbajne veten per ti mos i tejkaluar kufinjte.


You serious? Kjo fjali eshte po aq absurde sa edhe shkrimet e tua ne threadin e Aeroportit te Prishtines! 

Shpirtkosova me sa di une as qe jeton ne Kosove. Mandej moderatoret kete mund ta vertetojne shume thjeshte me kontrollimin e IP'se. 

By the way, edhe une mendoj se daalbo edhe 7t jane i njejti person!


----------



## 7t

E di qe s'jeni i njejti person por thashe qe me duket, qe nenkupton se te krijon ate pershtypje pavaresisht se nuk mund te jete ashtu. 
Cfare absurditetesh kam shkruajtur une tek Aeroporti i Prishtines? Eshte e rendesishme te theksohet se mendimi ndryshe nuk perben domosdoshmerisht te qenit absurd. Pra, ate qe shkruaj une dhe qe s'te pelqen ty nuk mund ta etiketojme detyrimisht absurde vetem sepse s'te pelqeu ty.


----------



## Buki

7t said:


> E di qe s'jeni i njejti person por thashe qe me duket, qe nenkupton se te krijon ate pershtypje pavaresisht se nuk mund te jete ashtu.


Si duket e keqkuptova, mendova se po thua se jemi i njejti person me dy nicka, my bad! Lidhje skam cfar poste shkruan shpirtkosova por tash me bere kurioz ti percjelli. :lol:

Nuk kishte qen interesant me u pajtu cdokush, gjithehere dhe per gjithcka sepse ky forum do ishte boring, but only as long as we keep it CIVIL! :cheers:


----------



## L1nk1g

7t said:


> Une po votoj vetem nje sepse s'ka kuptim te votoj per disa veta. Me ka pelqyer urtesia e treguar nga Arbenit dhe sigurisht pjesemarrja e tij e shpeshte kohet e fundit ne forum.
> Ka disa anetare qe i vleresoj patjeter por me qe do votohet vetem njeri, kete rradhe ashtu sic e deshmojne edhe vete rezultatet e sondazhit, Arbenit e meriton.
> 
> Edhe AlbanPolimi me ka krijuar pershtypje te mira, pavaresisht se eshte pak i lodhshem per t'u lexuar
> 
> Huti gjithashtu me shkrimet e tij e ka treguar veten te pelqyeshem nga shumica ketu.
> 
> Buki dhe Shpirtkosova me duket jane i njejti person. I kane shkrimet identike. Pak lokalista por qe mundohen ta mbajne veten per ti mos i tejkaluar kufinjte.
> 
> Rene me ka impresionuar me aftestite e tij per te argumentuar, sidomos jashte forumit ne tema te tjera ku permendej Shqiperia dhe Shqiptaret. Di te debatoje mire dhe kjo eshte nje plus per statusin qe ka.
> 
> *L1nk1g s'me ka kthyer pergjigje ne dy raste qe i kam derguar mesazhe duke me krijuar pershtypjen se ndoshta i eshte rritur mendja tani qe eshte bere moderator:laugh:*
> Nuk me ngel hatri. S'ka problem
> Deri tani nuk shoh asnje problem me menyren e tij te moderimit te forumit.
> 
> S'do jap vleresime per te gjithe. Vitin tjeter ato qe kane ngelur nga listakay:


Kjo ka ndodhur sepse pergjigje te kishte kthyer Rene,jo per ate qe thua ti :tongue3:


----------



## hmz129

Shuj more se ma paskan dhane voten mu


----------



## hmz129

Ne variantin e 5 mungojn syt.


----------



## hmz129

I think the Slovakian organization is the best model by far in my opinion


----------



## Zwanse




----------



## Pelasgian

Albinfo said:


> E ke bere vet?


po


----------



## Huti

Votoni per mua dhe per partine time;

* Levizja Specialiste per Dezintegrim
*


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ edhe 3-shi :tongue3:


----------



## doctorx

Edhe nje gje qe spo me pelqen, rezultati ne perqindje eshte i gabuar, po ti mbledhesh nuk del 100%:bash:


----------



## rene1234

^^
Nuk ka si te dali 100% ,kur votuesit votojne per me shume se nje steme


----------



## L1nk1g

Ore seriozisht e keni me keto manipulimet ju..


----------



## doctorx

rene1234 said:


> ^^
> Nuk ka si te dali 100% ,kur votuesit votojne per me shume se nje steme


Ska te thoj, prap si nje person te votoje tre here apo nje here vota shenohet, dmth duhet te dali 100% totali.


----------



## doctorx

L1nk1g said:


> Ore seriozisht e keni me keto manipulimet ju..


Perderisa s'ka asnje prove te dukshme smund te akuzoje njeri kot, por gjithsesi po te isha une adm, do kisha bere nje perseritje.


----------



## rene1234

Perqindja per secilin variant llogaritet sa vota ka marre ne raport me numrin total te votuesve , psh stema aktuale 2 vota /33 votues=6,06 %


----------



## doctorx

rene1234 said:


> Perqindja per secilin variant llogaritet sa vota ka marre ne raport me numrin total te votuesve , psh stema aktuale 2 vota /33 votues=6,06 %


:lol: Kush e paska shpikur kete lloj rregulli? "vota permbi votues"? Une e di kshu, psh 2 vota per x variant permbi y vota gjithsej shumezim 100 dhe rezultati del ne %.


----------



## Arbenit

L1nk1g said:


> Ore seriozisht e keni me keto manipulimet ju..


Ne kete (lloj) ankete, teorikish, e besa edhe praktikisht, nje njeri ka mundesi me votu disa here.


----------



## L1nk1g

Ok,do ta rihap votimin..kesaj rradhe publik.


----------



## doctorx

L1nk1g said:


> Ok,do ta rihap votimin..kesaj rradhe publik.


Te lumtem le te jete 1 anetar VETEM per nje alternativ, eshte me llogjike dhe normale.


----------



## rene1234

doctorx said:


> :lol: Kush e paska shpikur kete lloj rregulli? "vota permbi votues"? Une e di kshu, psh 2 vota per x variant permbi y vota gjithsej shumezim 100 dhe rezultati del ne %.


Se ka shpikur njeri, eshte ne menyre automatike llogaritje e perqindjes dhe per mendimin tim eshte shume ne rregull..ajo qe thua ti vlen vetem nqs zbatohet parimi nje antar /nje vote


----------



## doctorx

hno:


----------



## Arbenit

doctorx said:


> hno:


Me fal, mos ma merr me te keqe. Por me matematike nuk i paske punet shume mire.


----------



## Arbenit

L1nk1g said:


> Ok,do ta rihap votimin..kesaj rradhe publik.


Shume vendim i mire.

E shtendose formin.


----------



## doctorx

Arbenit said:


> Me fal, mos ma merr me te keqe. Por me matematike nuk i paske punet shume mire.


:lol: I kam me mir nga ci mendon. Nuk ka kuptim matematikor ajo qe thot rene dhe menyra si e llogarit forumi. % do methene shprehja e nje numri si njesi e 100. Me llogjik nqs do mbledhim te gjith numrat shuma del 100. Ne kete rast nuk del 100 sepse seshte llogaritur sipas rregullit. 
Ate shenjen hno: nuk e bere per kete, po sepse nuk ka kuptim te votosh per 3 4 alternativa ne kete rast.


----------



## Arbenit

Forumi ie paraqet se sa periqind e votuesve ia kane dhene voten (edhe) propozimit konkret. Nuk e paraqet se sa perqind te votoave i ka marre propozimi konkret.


----------



## doctorx

Arbenit said:


> Forumi ie paraqet se sa periqind e votuesve ia kane dhene voten (edhe) propozimit konkret. Nuk e paraqet se sa perqind te votoave i ka marre propozimi konkret.


Po kjo po... po ne fakt algoritmi e ka percaktuar keshtu sepse mendohet qe nje anetar te votoj vetem nje here dhe keshtu nr i votave perputhet me numrin e anetareve.


----------



## KingGenti

Na duhet nje tip bari apo kafeneje sic e kane edhe forumet e tjere qe duhet theksuar jane me te vegjel se i joni.


----------



## Pelasgian

pse nuk e jepni propzimin tim si mundesi per te votuar ?
une personalisht mendoj se propzimi im duket shum ma mir se kto variantet te tjera


----------



## 7t

6.
3 ne secilen kategori. Ato 'sticky' mund te rrijne tek faqja kryesore qe te sherbejne si pikenisje.


----------



## Pelasgian

skylounge ose alblounge


----------



## RolexAL

"Sofra Urbane" se ngjan më shqip.


----------



## Zwanse

Kafja Lagjes


----------



## Pelasgian

Kafeneja "Forumi"


----------



## L1nk1g

Ju lutem serioze ne propozime.


----------



## 7t

'Kafeneja' Forumi s'ka kuptim si propozim. Fjala 'Kafeneja' eshte propozuar me pare. Ajo shtojca 'Forumi' cne aty?:dunno: 
Krejt pa lidhje.


----------



## 7t

As 'Skylounge' dhe 'Skybar' nuk i pershtaten forumit. Propozimi duhet te jete sa me shqip te jete i mundur.


----------



## L1nk1g

Se kush i pershtatet apo jo do e vendose votimi.


----------



## 7t

Kur hapet nje sondazh i tille duhen vene disa kritere sic ishte rasti i stemes se forumit. Ky eshte nje konkurs dhe ne nje konkurs qe te paraqiten idete e atyre qe konkurojne duhen vendosur disa kritere ose kerkesa.
Pra, jo thjesht bej pyetjen dhe hudhni mendimin. Duhet krijuar nje lloj rregulli.


----------



## Pelasgian

7t said:


> 'Kafeneja' Forumi s'ka kuptim si propozim. Fjala 'Kafeneja' eshte propozuar me pare. Ajo shtojca 'Forumi' cne aty?:dunno:
> Krejt pa lidhje.


e di qe esht pa lidhje nuk e pata pernime


----------



## 7t

lol


----------



## Lum Lumi

I propose "Oda".


----------



## Pelasgian

oda urbane me pelqen shum


----------



## KingGenti

^^
+1


----------



## KingGenti

Ose "oda shqiptare".


----------



## Albinfo

Kafiq shqiptare?


----------



## Pirro

per mua e vetmia zgjedhje eshte: "Kafeneja".

Sofra urbane sikur nuk shkone... pasi ketu po flasim per nje hapsir ku do bashkbisedohet per tema qe nuk kane te bejne me urbanizmin, arkitekturen apo fotografine....


----------



## Ermir

Stani i derrave.


----------



## Ermir

OK, seriozisht, asnjera nga fjalet e lartpermendura nuk me pelqen. Mund te bejme edhe pa turqizmat oda/sofra. :nuts:

Personalisht me belqen "Kendi i bisedave" i inspiruar nga

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speakers'_Corner



> A Speakers' Corner is an area where open-air public speaking, debate and discussion are allowed







Ikni pirdhuni tani.


----------



## BvizioN

> "Kendi i bisedave"


I ke rene pikes


----------



## 7t

Kuvendi


----------



## 7t

^^Fjale me shqipe se *Kuvendi *nuk ke ku gjen. Kuvendi i Shqipërisë / Kuvendi i Kosovës. Fjale gjitheperfshirese qe perfaqeson njerez te mbledhur qe debatojne.


----------



## Bohem

Çajtore


----------



## rene1234

Po sikur t'ia veme emrin "*Shqip*" si thoni?


----------



## doctorx

Po sikur ta lem kshu si eshte si thoni?


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Vetem siç eshte jo.


----------



## doctorx

^^ Po them e leme sic eshte forumin pa ndryshime, ngaqe une per vete s'po e kuptoj se cfare po synohet te behet.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Me habit fakti qe shqiptaret vdesin per kaosin..Forumi para ketyre ndryshimeve qe ju bene ishte skandal,tani deri diku eshte mire,....tani kur na jepet mundesia ta bejme akoma me te mire..pse jo?.Ka nevoje per sistemim dhe kjo eshte e qarte.


----------



## Lum Lumi

How about "_Shkurt e shqip_"?


----------



## L1nk1g

^^Ok,po e marrim dhe kete dhe pas kesaj po hap votimin :cheers:


----------



## L1nk1g

*Votim - Seksioni i ri i forumit*

Votoni për të preferuarën tuaj ndër këto alternativa.


----------



## RolexAL

Mundesisht ju moderatoret te votoni vetem nga njehere.


----------



## Huti

Oda e burrave, lol


----------



## rene1234

Mrizi i Zanave me mire :lol:


----------



## 7t

Une zgjodha *Kuvendi*. Arsyeja sic e permenda tek tema tjeter >> eshte fjale gjitheperfshirese dhe me shqipja nga te gjitha fjalet e mundshme.

Kuvendi i Shqipërisë / Kuvendi i Kosovës / Kuvendi i Burrave / Të kuvendojmë

------------------

*Kuvendi *
Të flasim Shqip (off topic)


----------



## 7t

Qe nenforumi Konkurse te behet aktiv dhe i vizitueshem, anetaret duhet te kene lirine e hapjes se temes ne forme sondazhi ku paraqesin nje foto te tyre dhe te tjeret e vleresojne. 
Pa qene nevoja te dergohet diku tjeter fotoja, te pritet disa dite dhe pastaj ta hapet konkurs. Thjeshte nje anetar hap nje sondazh ku vendos nje foto personale dhe anetaret e tjere e vleresojne dhe bejne komente.
Titulli i forumit mund te rititullohet ne Sondazhe.

*Sondazhe*
Rate the photo


----------



## L1nk1g

Konkursi ka nje tjeter qellim te ndryshem nga ky i sondazheve qe ti po thua.


----------



## 7t

E di por menyra e marrjes pjese ne forum ku ne duhet te dergojme ty foto, ti duhet te presesh 2 jave qe t'i postosh ne nje teme, e gjitha kjo nuk eshte praktike. Kur anetaret vendosin fotot vete ne sondazh, kjo hap mundesine e te tjereve te shfaqin interes dhe te marrin pjese. Keshtu si eshte ideuar si forum ka per te deshtuar.


----------



## Tartanzan

*Une jam per heqjen se renes nga posti i administratorit, sepse eshte i ngjyrosur/motivuar politikisht dhe jo i paanshem. Ka fshire shume postime (jo vetem te miat) vetem sepse nuk i kane pelqyer pikepamjet. Dhe argumenti kryesor gjithemone ka qene gjoja gjuha e papershtatshme. Cfare mundesish kemi neve si anetar per te hequr dike nga posti i administratorit?!
Une do propozoja L1nk1g si administrator!*


----------



## rene1234

Sa per punen e porteve, kur te kem kohe do bej nje riorganizim me te mire, duke perfshire bashke gjithe portet industriale si psh i Porto-Romanos, Petroliferen etj, dhe nje teme e vecante per portet turistike (Orikumi, porti i jahteve ne Durres etj)...


----------



## L1nk1g

rene1234 said:


> Sa per punen e porteve, kur te kem kohe do bej nje riorganizim me te mire, duke perfshire bashke gjithe portet industriale si psh i Porto-Romanos, Petroliferen etj, dhe nje teme e vecante per portet turistike (Orikumi, porti i jahteve ne Durres etj)...


Une jam i idese qe forumi i infrastruktures te ndahet ne kategori :


Transporti Rrugor
Transporti Ajror
Transporti Hekurudhuor
Transporti Detar

Dhe ne kete menyre zgjidhet perfundimisht problemi i crregullsise.Si thoni?


----------



## rene1234

^^
kay:


----------



## rene1234

Nje verejtje kam une, pse tema per Antarin e vitit 2011 eshte hequr nga faqja kryesore dhe eshte bashkuar me Riorganizmin e forumit?


----------



## L1nk1g

^^Ate duhet ta kesh bere ti gabimisht se une as i kam luajtur fare temat


----------



## rene1234

L1nk1g said:


> ^^Ate duhet ta kesh bere ti gabimisht se une as i kam luajtur fare temat


Jo se kam bere une, ti i ke bashkuar me temen Riorganizimi i Forumit gjithe sondazhet qe kishim duke perfshire dhe Antarin e Vitit 2011 nga fillimi muajit


----------



## Ermir

Filluan te grinden edhe moderatoret hno:


----------



## rene1234

^^
Ku e gjete :lol:


----------



## L1nk1g

:cripes: Mesa duket e kam futur gabimisht bashke me temen e ndryshimeve te reja..hno:


----------



## rene1234

^^
Po mire ska gje, Arbenit besoj do na fali per gabimin e bere (duke qene se ishte fituesi i anketes):cheers:

p.s. gjithsesi e rregullojme me vone


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Ore rregulloni nje gje dhe prishni 10 te tjera . Po rremujaxhi ngelet . Pse ne anglisht shpjegimet poshte ? Ku eshte shqipja more djem ? hno:


----------



## L1nk1g

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Ore rregulloni nje gje dhe prishni 10 te tjera . Po rremujaxhi ngelet . Pse ne anglisht shpjegimet poshte ? Ku eshte shqipja more djem ? hno:


Me pare i kishe anglisht dhe titujt lart...Tashi s'ka ndonje gje per t'u ankuar.Duhet lene dhe nje shpjegim per vizitoret jo-shqiptare te forumit.


----------



## 7t

Tema e Mjedisit mund te zhvendoset ne forumin e Arkitektures dhe Planifikimit Urban.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1072733

Po tek ai forum, tema e Artikujve e ka titullin ne anglisht pastaj shqip. Formati i vendosjes se titullit eshte shqip pastaj anglisht. Qe do ishte ne kete rast *Artikuj | Articles* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432774


----------



## 7t

Tema e Telekomunikacioneve i pershtatet me shume forumit te Ekonomise per mendimin tim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=835558


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> ^^
> Nevojitet nje teme per TIA, nje per PRN dhe nje e pergjithshme per Transportin ajror (Kosove dhe Shqiperi), pa patur nevoje per dy, dmth gjithsej 3 tema


Edhe keshtu mire do ishte. Temat e Transportit Ajror jane akoma te ndara. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405119
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407358


----------



## 7t

Tek forumi i Fotografive, formati i titujve te temave te qyteteve eshte ne trajten e shquar me shkronja te medhaja te shtypit. I vetmi qytet qe nuk i permbahet formatit eshte *HIMARA* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1473104

Tek tema e Parqeve Kombetare, duhet te krijohet nje hapesire e vijes ndarese tek titulli http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466814
*[AL]/[RKS] Parqet Kombëtare | National Parks*


----------



## daalbo

rene1234 said:


> ^^
> Nevojitet nje teme per TIA, nje per PRN dhe nje e pergjithshme per Transportin ajror (Kosove dhe Shqiperi), pa patur nevoje per dy, dmth gjithsej 3 tema


Jo jo s'ka nevoje per nje teme te trete. Kosova ka nje aeroport. Shqiperia ka nje aeroport. Lajmet e aviacionit ose kane te bejne me Rinasin ose me aeroportin e Prishtines. S'ka nevoje per nje teme te trete. Une i lexoj te gjitha postimet ne temat e aviacionit ketu, sepse ne fund te fundit ajo me beri te rregjistrohem ne kete forum vite me pare. Por ketu s'ka kaq shume informacion sa per te patur 100 tema dhe kjo vetem sa i ngaterron gjerat. Kjo duket edhe me qarte kur sheh qe edhe moderatoret vendosin lajme ne nje teme qe jane vene me kohe ne temen tjeter. Mjafton nje teme me lajme nga Kosova dhe nje teme me lajme nga Shqiperia.


----------



## 7t

Qe ndarja e nenforumeve te sapohapur te funksionoje sic duhet, dmth qe nenforumet e hapur te mbushen, duhen zberthyer temat aktuale.
Do ishte me me shije sikur nenforumet te mos titulloheshin te gjithe me fjalen Transporti perpara por te kishin emer te vecante. Si psh:

*Rrugët
Aeroportet
Portet
Hekurudhat*

Thjeshte dhe qarte. 
Renditja te behej sipas paresise se forumit perkates. Rruget jane kryesoret, pastaj aeroportet, pastaj portet dhe ne fund hekurudhat.
Titujt te kishin nje pershkrim poshte tyre. Ashtu sic pata sugjeruar tek titujt e forumeve te Tiranes, Prishtines, Ekonomise dhe Turizmit qe jane akoma pa pershkrim.



> *Rrugët*
> Roads and Highways.
> 
> *Aeroportet*
> Aviation News.
> 
> *Portet*
> Maritime Transport.
> 
> *Hekurudhat*
> Railway Network.


----------



## 7t

Po e perseris prape. Tema e Mjedisit nuk i perket forumit Shkurt e Shqip. Ajo eshte teme qe lidhet me jeten urbane te qyteteve dhe i perket forumit Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban.


----------



## RolexAL

L1nk1g said:


> :cripes: Mesa duket e kam futur gabimisht bashke me temen e ndryshimeve te reja..hno:


----------



## L1nk1g

7t said:


> Qe ndarja e nenforumeve te sapohapur te funksionoje sic duhet, dmth qe nenforumet e hapur te mbushen, duhen zberthyer temat aktuale.
> Do ishte me me shije sikur nenforumet te mos titulloheshin te gjithe me fjalen Transporti perpara por te kishin emer te vecante. Si psh:
> 
> *Rrugët
> Aeroportet
> Portet
> Hekurudhat*
> 
> Thjeshte dhe qarte.
> Renditja te behej sipas paresise se forumit perkates. Rruget jane kryesoret, pastaj aeroportet, pastaj portet dhe ne fund hekurudhat.
> Titujt te kishin nje pershkrim poshte tyre. Ashtu sic pata sugjeruar tek titujt e forumeve te Tiranes, Prishtines, Ekonomise dhe Turizmit qe jane akoma pa pershkrim.


:cheers:



RolexAL said:


>


----------



## RolexAL

^^


----------



## doctorx

Ore pse keni nje prirje per ti ndare deri ne detaj fare fare gjerat, mjaftoj keto ndraje qe jane bere sepse duke e shtuar numrin e nenseksioneve e ben me te veshtir futjen per te par temat ne to, do kalosh nga nje nenseksion te tjetri e me radh. Per mua sikur te ishin te gjitjha temat ne nje faqe do ishte mrekulli :nuts:


----------



## L1nk1g

doctorx said:


> Ore pse keni nje prirje per ti ndare deri ne detaj fare fare gjerat, mjaftoj keto ndraje qe jane bere sepse duke e shtuar numrin e nenseksioneve e ben me te veshtir futjen per te par temat ne to, do kalosh nga nje nenseksion te tjetri e me radh.* Per mua *sikur te ishin te gjitjha temat ne nje faqe do ishte mrekulli :nuts:


Kjo besoj se i sqaron te gjitha :tongue3:


----------



## doctorx

Po patjeter un per veten time flas.


----------



## daalbo

Ketu ka kohe qe jane bere lemsh temat. Nuk e di se pse iu duket njerezve se po paten 100 nenforume dhe 100 tema do behet forumi me profesional. Shikoni pak nenforumin e turizmit dhe ekonomise psh. Ka nje seksion te pergjithshem, pastaj ka dhe nje nenseksion per ekonomine dhe nje per turizmin. Ai i pergjithshmi mos eshte per bujqesine dhe blegtorine qe pastaj na duhen ata nenseksionet per turizmin dhe ekonomine? Dhe me e forta eshte qe ka nje teme te pergjithshme turizmin ne seksionin e pergjithshem dhe pastaj ka edhe nje nenseksion turizmi. S'di robi ku te vendosi nje lajm. Pastaj te mos nisim te flasim per temat. Na jane hapur 100 tema per cdo nenindustri. Kemi teme te vecante per 1) Centralet Energjitike, 2) Lajme nga Energjitika, 3) Industria e Naftes 4) Zonat Minerare 5) Parqet Eolike. Te thuash ti qe ne po ndertojme kaq shume projekte energjie qe kemi nevoje t'i ndajme me kaq perpikmeri se ndryshe behen gjerat corbe. Ajo tema e "pergjithshme" Lajme nga Energjitika cilat industri kap qe s'i kane keto temat e tjera? Ahhh e gjeta, energjine diellore se vetem ajo ka ngelur pa u mbuluar.

Dhe pse s'eshte bashkuar tema e aeroportit te Rinasit me temen e lajmeve ajrore?


----------



## rene1234

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Ore rregulloni nje gje dhe prishni 10 te tjera . Po rremujaxhi ngelet . Pse ne anglisht shpjegimet poshte ? Ku eshte shqipja more djem ? hno:


U bene propozimet, u be votimi, dhe fitoj varianti qe kemi, tani me vjen keq po mos e teproni, nuk ia bejme dot qejfin te gjitheve nje nga nje..


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Tema e Telekomunikacioneve i pershtatet me shume forumit te Ekonomise per mendimin tim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=835558


Mire eshte aty ku eshte..


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Edhe keshtu mire do ishte. Temat e Transportit Ajror jane akoma te ndara.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405119
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407358


Duhen pyetur dhe antaret nga Kosova a jane dakord per nje bashkim te tille, une per vete jam pro


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Tek forumi i Fotografive, formati i titujve te temave te qyteteve eshte ne trajten e shquar me shkronja te medhaja te shtypit. I vetmi qytet qe nuk i permbahet formatit eshte *HIMARA* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1473104
> 
> Tek tema e Parqeve Kombetare, duhet te krijohet nje hapesire e vijes ndarese tek titulli http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466814
> *[AL]/[RKS] Parqet Kombëtare | National Parks*


Ok, u korrigjuan


----------



## rene1234

daalbo said:


> Jo jo s'ka nevoje per nje teme te trete. Kosova ka nje aeroport. Shqiperia ka nje aeroport. Lajmet e aviacionit ose kane te bejne me Rinasin ose me aeroportin e Prishtines. S'ka nevoje per nje teme te trete. Une i lexoj te gjitha postimet ne temat e aviacionit ketu, sepse ne fund te fundit ajo me beri te rregjistrohem ne kete forum vite me pare. Por ketu s'ka kaq shume informacion sa per te patur 100 tema dhe kjo vetem sa i ngaterron gjerat. Kjo duket edhe me qarte kur sheh qe edhe moderatoret vendosin lajme ne nje teme qe jane vene me kohe ne temen tjeter. Mjafton nje teme me lajme nga Kosova dhe nje teme me lajme nga Shqiperia.


Ashtu ka qene dhe e ndryshuam, tani secili ka mendimin e tij, po nuk do nderrojme 100 here te njejtat gjera, e vetmja gje e arsyeshme per momentin eshte bashkimi i temave AL dhe RKS per transportin ajror, ndersa PRN dhe TIA le te rrine vec


----------



## rene1234

daalbo said:


> Ketu ka kohe qe jane bere lemsh temat. Nuk e di se pse iu duket njerezve se po paten 100 nenforume dhe 100 tema do behet forumi me profesional. Shikoni pak nenforumin e turizmit dhe ekonomise psh. Ka nje seksion te pergjithshem, pastaj ka dhe nje nenseksion per ekonomine dhe nje per turizmin. Ai i pergjithshmi mos eshte per bujqesine dhe blegtorine qe pastaj na duhen ata nenseksionet per turizmin dhe ekonomine? Dhe me e forta eshte qe ka nje teme te pergjithshme turizmin ne seksionin e pergjithshem dhe pastaj ka edhe nje nenseksion turizmi. S'di robi ku te vendosi nje lajm. Pastaj te mos nisim te flasim per temat. Na jane hapur 100 tema per cdo nenindustri. Kemi teme te vecante per 1) Centralet Energjitike, 2) Lajme nga Energjitika, 3) Industria e Naftes 4) Zonat Minerare 5) Parqet Eolike. Te thuash ti qe ne po ndertojme kaq shume projekte energjie qe kemi nevoje t'i ndajme me kaq perpikmeri se ndryshe behen gjerat corbe. Ajo tema e "pergjithshme" Lajme nga Energjitika cilat industri kap qe s'i kane keto temat e tjera? Ahhh e gjeta, energjine diellore se vetem ajo ka ngelur pa u mbuluar.
> 
> Dhe pse s'eshte bashkuar tema e aeroportit te Rinasit me temen e lajmeve ajrore?


Ke te drejte per disa gjera , qe kerkojne rregullim..ne ditet ne vazhdim


----------



## daalbo

rene1234 said:


> Ashtu ka qene dhe e ndryshuam, tani secili ka mendimin e tij, po nuk do nderrojme 100 here te njejtat gjera, e vetmja gje e arsyeshme per momentin eshte bashkimi i temave AL dhe RKS per transportin ajror, ndersa PRN dhe TIA le te rrine vec


Ti je i ri ketu prandaj si di ca gjera tamam. Kush qenka ankuar sepse u dashkan dy tema te ndryshme nje per lajme nga transporti ajror nje per Rinasin. Tema e Rinasit ka qene ketu qe ne kohen kur forumi shqiptar as qe ekzistonte. Bashkimi i temes se lajmeve te transportit ajror te Shqiperise me ate te Kosoves me duket budallik kur nuk bashkohet me pare me Rinasin. Ne fund te fundit lajmet e transportit ajror ne Shqiperi kane lidhje me Rinasin dhe jo me lajmet e transportit ajror ne Prishtine. Ty te qenka mbushur mendja qe na u dashkan tema te vecanta per Rinasin dhe transportin ajror. Ndoshta ke te drejte por kur te fillosh te na vesh perdite lajme per transportin ne Kukes, dhe pastaj per ate ne Sarande dhe pastaj per ate aeroportin e sapo ndertuar ne Kurvelesh atehere po qe ke te drejte qe ka nevoje per dy tema te vecanta. Por deri atehere s'ka njeri nevoje te kete doktorate per ta kuptuar qe tema e lajmeve ajrore dhe tema e Rinasit s'jane gje tjeter vecse kopje te njera tjetres. Une gjithsesi po hap edhe nje teme tjeter per aeroportin e Kukesit, dhe pastaj nje per ate te Kucoves dhe pastaj edhe nje per ate te Gjadrit. Jam i sigurt se nje here ne vit do i gjej ndonje lajm per ta vene aty. Keshtu qe te jemi te kompletuar sepse suksesi i forumit varet nga sa tema te hapura ka dhe jo sepse sa informacion i ri vihet.


----------



## 7t

Tani qe u hapen keto nenforumet e rinj, me mire te rrijne keshtu sic jane temat se perndryshe si do mbushen ato nenforume? Nqs do bashkoheshin temat, ka me shume kuptim te bashkohen tema e aeroportit te Tiranes me ate te Transportit Ajror ne Shqiperi sesa te dyja temat e transporteve bashke.


----------



## 7t

Eshte e rendesishme qe te vendosen si linke nenforumet e reja poshte titullit te forumit Infrastruktura.



> *Infrastruktura*
> Highway Network, Aviation, Maritime and Railway Transport.
> » Rrugët | Aeroportet | Portet | Hekurudhat


Gjithashtu, nevojitet te ndryshohet titulli i forumit Konkurse qe aktualisht eshte _Konkursi | Contest_ duke vene dhe pershkrimin poshte. Titulli *Konkurse* duhet te perputhet me linkun e nenforumit. Personalisht, e pata propozuar edhe me heret, do ishte me mire qe ky forum te titullohej *Sondazhe* dhe te krijohej mundesia qe anetaret te hapnin vete tema duke vendosur fotot e tyre dhe anetaret e forumit do jepnin vleresimin. Keshtu nenforumi behej aktiv. Nqs jeni dakort per ndryshimin, e kam vene edhe variantin se si mund te behet poshte:



> *Konkurse*
> Monthly Photo Contest.
> 
> *Sondazhe*
> Rate the photos.


Gjithashtu, nenforumet e Tiranes dhe Prishtines kane nevoje per nje pershkrim poshte titullit



> *Tirana*
> Projects and Construction Updates.
> 
> *Prishtina*
> Projects and Construction Updates.


Dhe nenforumet e Ekonomise dhe Turizmit



> *Ekonomia*
> Economic News and Developments.
> 
> *Turizmi*
> The future of Albanian Tourism.


----------



## 7t

Nuk e di nese ishte Rolexi qe e beri propozimin ku te shtoheshin poshte titullit te forumit linket e dy qyteteve kryesore me forumet perkatese sic kane bere forumet e tjere.



> *Albanian Forum*
> Forumi në Shqip |» Tirana | Prishtina


----------



## Arbenit

Qysh po e shoh une, pershembull, per me mberri te tema e rrugeve, do te me duhet edhe nje click me shume me e bo se deri me tani?


----------



## 7t

Do lodhesh aq shume sa kur lexon temen e Prishtines tek forumi i arkitektures. Po u vendos linku poshte titullit te forumit, do ishte si eshte tani. Ti shkon direkt tek linku i rrugeve dhe zgjedh temen perkatese ashtu sic ben tani qe shkon tek linku Infrastruktura. Nuk do kete fare ndryshim.

Do ishte mire mendoj une qe projekte te prioritetit te larte si autoudha Vërmicë-Merdarë apo ajo qe lidh Prishtinen me Shkupin te kishin temat e tyre pa u perzier me rruget e tjera. 
Nuk e kuptoj pse nuk kane tema te vecanta keto projekte kaq te rendesishme?


----------



## daalbo

7t said:


> Tani qe u hapen keto nenforumet e rinj, me mire te rrijne keshtu sic jane temat se perndryshe si do mbushen ato nenforume? Nqs do bashkoheshin temat, ka me shume kuptim te bashkohen tema e aeroportit te Tiranes me ate te Transportit Ajror ne Shqiperi sesa te dyja temat e transporteve bashke.


Po pra, po hajt mbushi mendjen Rene-se.


----------



## 7t

Titujve te ketyre dy temave i mungon zanorja *ë*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479237
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471795

Edhe tek shkrimi i Tartanzanit ne temen e adresave nese eshte e mundur mund t'i behet nje ndryshim drejtshkrimor emerimit te linkut qe ka vene aty
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85599139&postcount=3

*Shqipëria.tv - Hartë Interaktive*


----------



## 7t

Nuk e di nese ja keni cuar propozimet per ndryshim adminit por tek pershkrimi i titullit te forumit, mund te hiqet ajo vija ngjitur me shigjetat. Forumet kroate, ruse dhe serbe psh e kane hequr ate vijen ngjitur me shigjetat. Duket me mire ashtu.



> *Albanian Forum*
> Forumi në Shqip » Tirana | Prishtina


----------



## 7t

Per mendimin tim, e pata propozuar dhe me heret qe ato temat qe nuk jane 'sticky' tek forumi kryesor (6 gjithesej) mund te zhvendosen tek forumi Shkurt e Shqip.
Ndersa ato te treja qe jane 'sticky' te sherbejne si udhezim per anetaret e rinj qe vizitojne forumin. Ato temat qe s'jane 'sticky' nuk kane aq vlere qe te rrijne gjithe kohes aty ne faqen hyrese te forumit.

Ose mund te lihet vetem tema e DanMs "Sa anetare ka Forumi" qe i drejtohet atyre anetareve qe futen per here te pare. Ato 5 te tjerat s'kane kuptim te rrijne gjithe kohes aty.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Bravo Rene, tash me forumi Shqipetar perfundimisht eshte bere lesh... Pse gjithe ketu nen-forume?? Per te kalosh ne tema te ndryshme tash me duhesh te klikosh ne shum vende pa pasur nevoje, pse nuk behet forumi i thjesht siq ishte ne fillim kur ishte AltinD ne krye? Nuk me pelqen menyra se siq duhet te shkosh ne shum vende te ndryshe per ti pare tema te ndryshe.... Nuk e kuptoje ket logjike.


----------



## 7t

shpirtkosova said:


> Bravo Rene, tash me forumi Shqipetar perfundimisht eshte bere lesh... Pse gjithe ketu nen-forume?? Per te kalosh ne tema te ndryshme tash me duhesh te klikosh ne shum vende pa pasur nevoje, pse nuk behet forumi i thjesht siq ishte ne fillim kur ishte AltinD ne krye? Nuk me pelqen menyra se siq duhet te shkosh ne shum vende te ndryshe per ti pare tema te ndryshe.... Nuk e kuptoje ket logjike.


Pse mer plak? Forumi eshte organizuar ne menyre perfekte. Nuk ke pse te besh hapa shtese per te lexuar nje teme. Shkon direkt tek linku Rrugët dhe te con tek tema e Autoudhëve. Do te lexosh temen e Aeroportit? Shkon direkt tek linku Aeroportet dhe te con tek tema. Perpara ishe i detyruar te shkoje tek linku Infrastruktura dhe pastaj te conte tek tema perkatese. Nuk ka ndryshuar asgje. Duhet te perdoresh linket poshte titujve te forumeve se per ate arsye jane vene aty.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Sa e sqaron dhe ti.


----------



## liburni

Personllay i am not really a big fan of this compartmentalizing approach you guys have taken with this forum.

I find i have to click way more than I previously had to, to access the same threads.

Especially the Infrastructure sections. It has been broken down to so many subheadings that it is time consuming to see all.


----------



## rene1234

Liburn ne dore e kemi, ne qofte se nuk do na pelqeje e nderrojme prape..mua personalisht me pelqen kjo lloj ndarje, por sigurisht ne qofte do kete shume veta kunder mund te bejme serish ndryshime, biles me votime sic kemi bere per shume gjera


----------



## BvizioN

> Especially the Infrastructure sections. It has been broken down to so many subheadings that it is time consuming to see all.


4 nenforume per 26 tema, ku permbajtja e nje nenforumi fillon vetem me nje teme!! :nuts:


----------



## 7t

liburni said:


> Personllay i am not really a big fan of this compartmentalizing approach you guys have taken with this forum.
> 
> I find i have to click way more than I previously had to, to access the same threads.
> 
> Especially the Infrastructure sections. It has been broken down to so many subheadings that it is time consuming to see all.


I don't see why is it so hard?
To access threads related to roads and highways all you need to do is click once at the *Rrugët* link. You did the same thing before, having to click at *Infrastruktura* link once which directed you to the thread page.
The difference is that instead of clicking the forum title you click the link underneath the title. One simple step as before. It's just a matter of getting used to the format.


----------



## 7t

Keto jane ndryshimet e fundit qe kane mbetur per t'u kryer dhe forumi pastaj merr trajten e perfunduar:

Vendosja e pershkrimit te titujve te nen-forumeve poshte si dhe korrigjimi i titullit te nen-forumit Konkurse:



> *Konkurse*
> Monthly Photo Contests.
> 
> *Tirana*
> Projects and Construction Updates.
> 
> *Prishtina*
> Projects and Construction Updates.
> 
> *Ekonomia*
> Economic News and Developments.
> 
> *Turizmi*
> The future of Albanian Tourism.


Vendosja e linkeve te nen-forumeve te Tiranes dhe Prishtines ne titullin kryesor te forumit:



> *Albanian Forum*
> Forumi në Shqip » Tirana | Prishtina


----------



## 7t

BvizioN said:


> 4 nenforume per 26 tema, ku permbajtja e nje nenforumi fillon vetem me nje teme!! :nuts:


Nen-forumi Rrugët zgjerohet po u zberthyen disa tema. Si psh, ne vend qe te flitet tek e njejta teme per autoudhet ne Kosove, te hapen tema te ndara per autoudhet kryesore.
Tek nen-forumi Hekurudhët, aty fare mire mund te zhvendoset tema e Tramvajit dhe do hapen tema te tjera me kalimin e kohes si psh stacioni i ardhshem i trenit ne Tirane qe i pershtatet atij nenforumi.
Jam i mendimit qe te kete dy tema, nje per hekurudhat ne Shqiperi dhe nje per ato ne Kosove. E shikon si u bene 4 tema kaq thjeshte...


----------



## KingGenti

7t said:


> Keto jane ndryshimet e fundit qe kane mbetur per t'u kryer dhe forumi pastaj merr trajten e perfunduar:
> 
> Vendosja e pershkrimit te titujve te nen-forumeve poshte si dhe korrigjimi i titullit te nen-forumit Konkurse:
> 
> 
> 
> Vendosja e linkeve te nen-forumeve te Tiranes dhe Prishtines ne titullin kryesor te forumit:


:cheers:

Dhe Durresi.


----------



## liburni

7t said:


> I don't see why is it so hard?
> To access threads related to roads and highways all you need to do is click once at the *Rrugët* link. You did the same thing before, having to click at *Infrastruktura* link once which directed you to the thread page.
> The difference is that instead of clicking the forum title you click the link underneath the title. One simple step as before. It's just a matter of getting used to the format.


Its not that it is hard to access them, its time consuming. When I click onto one of those newly created topics and see no new postings I consider that a waste of my time and it also discourages me to check the other 4 or 5 because I keep thinking there probably isn't anything new on the other topics either.

On top of that, those new topics that you guys have created simply do not generate enough content to warrant a whole new section just for them. I do agree with organizing the forum, but I think you guys may have organized it a little bit too much.

I myself do not have a lot of time and I would like to see if there is anything new happening at one glance. 

Previously when I used to click on Infrustruktura, I would be able to see AL rruget, RKS rruget, TIA airport, PRN Airport and other various threads relating to infrastructure all at once. Now I have to click on every respective thread just to see if there is anything new happening, which most of the time there isnt, and personally I think that is a waste of time.

Anyway that is just my thought.


----------



## Ermir

liburni said:


> Its not that it is hard to access them,


It is when I'm outside, accessing the forum with a 10.1" netbook.


----------



## BvizioN

Ermir said:


> It is when I'm outside, accessing the forum with a *10.1" *netbook.


Ka dhe me keq. 3.5"
E megjithate te numeruara jane rastet qe kam hyre ketu nga telefoni.


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Mua shume shpesh me bjen me u fute me 10.1''. Mundeni me i verejte se qysh i huqi shkronjat shpesh.


----------



## 7t

KingGenti said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Dhe Durresi.


Durresi nuk ka nen-forum me vete si Tirana dhe Prishtina. Idea eshte qe linket te korrespondojne me nen-forumet.


----------



## 7t

liburni said:


> Its not that it is hard to access them, its time consuming. When I click onto one of those newly created topics and see no new postings I consider that a waste of my time and it also discourages me to check the other 4 or 5 because I keep thinking there probably isn't anything new on the other topics either.
> 
> On top of that, those new topics that you guys have created simply do not generate enough content to warrant a whole new section just for them. I do agree with organizing the forum, but I think you guys may have organized it a little bit too much.
> 
> I myself do not have a lot of time and I would like to see if there is anything new happening at one glance.
> 
> Previously when I used to click on Infrustruktura, I would be able to see AL rruget, RKS rruget, TIA airport, PRN Airport and other various threads relating to infrastructure all at once. Now I have to click on every respective thread just to see if there is anything new happening, which most of the time there isnt, and personally I think that is a waste of time.
> 
> Anyway that is just my thought.


I think having threads about roads, airports, ports and railways all meshed up in one page was a bit disorienting. 
You had 4 straight threads at the top of the page concerning roads and all the way at the bottom there was the railways thread. 
Separating them in categories gives us a better user experience while scrolling through a page. We know that given page is only about highways and road transportation in general. It's less confusing.
And I think these subforums with time will evolve and fill up just as the forum itself has evolved over the months.


----------



## Pejoni

liburni said:


> Personllay i am not really a big fan of this compartmentalizing approach you guys have taken with this forum.
> 
> I find i have to click way more than I previously had to, to access the same threads.
> 
> Especially the Infrastructure sections. It has been broken down to so many subheadings that it is time consuming to see all.


Cant argue there, may have a been a bit messy befor but it was much simpler.


----------



## BvizioN

^^ Can't be messy and simple at the same time


----------



## liburni

BvizioN said:


> ^^ Can't be messy and simple at the same time


By messy, I think he meant that they werent split into specific categories. 

What I fear will happen with these subheadings is that, while it may keep everything organized, it may actually decrease the activity of these threads simply because they are hidden away into categories that people will learn to avoid with time as they see that updates are slow to come for those threads.


----------



## Pejoni

^ Sometimes it takes weeks until I visit photo sections, would be interesting to see views compared to befor.


----------



## 7t

If you look at all other forums here on SSC with 100,000+ posts, you'll notice the same trend. Forums are organized into subforums. It's the proper thing to do. If you don't bother visiting the threads like before, that only tells us one thing -> *You are Lazy*
That's right. You are lazy to take an extra second of your time and click on a link. How many times a day do you have to click to view pages on other sites? My guess is a whole lot more than you do here.


----------



## 7t

Eshte e mundur qe tema e hartave te zhvendoset tek forumi i Albanologjise sepse aty hartat kane permbajtje me vlera historike?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450797


----------



## k0ntir

Jane me pushime pergjegjisit e forumit e nuk kthejne dot pergjigje....


----------



## Pejoni

7t said:


> If you look at all other forums here on SSC with 100,000+ posts, you'll notice the same trend. Forums are organized into subforums. It's the proper thing to do. If you don't bother visiting the threads like before, that only tells us one thing -> *You are Lazy*
> That's right. You are lazy to take an extra second of your time and click on a link. How many times a day do you have to click to view pages on other sites? My guess is a whole lot more than you do here.


I dont care about other forums, I stated my opinion and no, not everyone has the spare time you have to look at every post made.


----------



## Nolt

Rene, hmm mendoj se titulli i temes "A jeni dakord me protestën e sotme të Vetëvendosjes?" te ndryshohet ne diqka qe perfshin VV-ne. "Aktivitetet e Levizjes Vetevendosje?"

Qa po thu?


----------



## rene1234

^^
Me mire po e bej "A jeni dakord me aktivitetin e Vetevenodsjes?" , si thua?


----------



## rene1234

liburni said:


> Previously when I used to click on Infrustruktura, I would be able to see AL rruget, RKS rruget, TIA airport, PRN Airport and other various threads relating to infrastructure all at once. Now I have to click on every respective thread just to see if there is anything new happening, which most of the time there isnt, and personally I think that is a waste of time.
> 
> Anyway that is just my thought.


Liburn ne qofte se klikon tek forumi i Infrastruktures, mund te shohesh shume mire ne qofte se nen-forumet si Rruget, Portet, Aeroportet, Hekurudhat kane ndonje postim te ri , duke u nisur nga data e postimit te fundit qe duket poshte tyre..kshuqe teorikisht eshte e njejta gje sic ishte, vetem se ka me shume rregullsi..megjithate per ceshtje kohe ke te drejte, ne mendimi tim personal ka shume nenforume per momentin..te shohim njehere per ca kohe si do funksionoje kjo lloj ndarje, te krahasojme dhe nr e postimeve e te bejme krahasimet..ne 4-mujorshin e fundit kemi patur aty te 18 000 postime te reja, po ashtu edhe 4 mujorshi paraardhes ka pasur po te njejten numer afersisht..


----------



## 7t

Rene, atij francezit ja keni derguar kerkesen per keto ndryshimet e mbetura?




> *Konkurse*
> Monthly Photo Contests.
> 
> *Tirana*
> Projects and Construction Updates.
> 
> *Prishtina*
> Projects and Construction Updates.
> 
> *Ekonomia*
> Economic News and Developments.
> 
> *Turizmi*
> The future of Albanian Tourism.





> *Albanian Forum*
> Forumi në Shqip » Tirana | Prishtina


----------



## rene1234

Ndoshta L1nk1g, une per vete jo akoma..


----------



## AltinD

Sikur jane nja tre tema per Lalzi bay tek seksioni i Turizmit. Shifeni se mos jane per te njejten gje dhe duhen bashkuar.


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Ndoshta L1nk1g, une per vete jo akoma..


Keni ne plan t'ia dergoni? Apo jeni zene me njeri tjetrin dhe nuk flisni:shifty:


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Keni ne plan t'ia dergoni? Apo jeni zene me njeri tjetrin dhe nuk flisni:shifty:


Ceshtja eshte qe keto kohet e fundit kemi qene te dy cik te zene me pune (jo me njeri-tjetrin:lol,


----------



## Nolt

rene1234 said:


> ^^
> Me mire po e bej "A jeni dakord me aktivitetin e Vetevenodsjes?" , si thua?


"Diskutimi rreth Levizjes Vetevendosje!"

Ca thu? Na duhet nje titull qe perfshin krejt aktivitetet e VVse.


----------



## 7t

Ose thjeshte *Lëvizja Vetëvendosje!*


----------



## L1nk1g

7t said:


> Keni ne plan t'ia dergoni? Apo jeni zene me njeri tjetrin dhe nuk flisni:shifty:


Ja kam derguar une :cheers:


----------



## 7t

Ne rregull.

Tek forumi i Porteve te gjitha temave mund t'i shtohet nje *[AL]* perpara titullit.
Tema _Portet Industriale_ te kete edhe perkthimin anglisht *[AL] Portet Industriale | Industrial Ports*
Tema e Porteve Turistike mund te emertohet *[AL] Portet e Jahteve | Yacht Marinas*

Kesaj temes i mungon zanorja *ë* tek fjala Koreanet
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484082


----------



## rene1234

^^
Nuk ka nevoje per [AL] perpara se portet dihet qe jane ne Shqiperi


----------



## 7t

Kjo tema e sapohapur http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485012 mund t'i bashkangjitet temes ekzistuese http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431899


----------



## rene1234

k0ntir said:


> Edhe tema e fotove te Bvizion eshte ne anglisht.


Si ta veme titullin ne shqip? Duhet pyetur Bardhoku per titullin e asaj teme


----------



## BvizioN

^^ Shqiperia ne objektivin tim | Albania through my lens. 

Une nuk do e kisha ndryshuar sepse del teper i gjate, po meqe te gjithe titujt e tjere jane ne dy gjuhe, ska gajle.


----------



## 7t

Duhet te ishte *Shqipëria në objektivin tim | Albania through my lens*. Zanorja *ë* po na zhduket dalengadale si ato pandat kineze.

@rene
Eshte e mundur t'i thuash atij francezit qe ta heqi ate vijen vertikale poshte titullit te forumit? Per arsye estetike e kam llafen

nga:
Forumi në Shqip |» Tirana | Prishtina

ne:
*Forumi në Shqip » Tirana | Prishtina*

Gjithashtu, tek faqja kryesore e forumit, e pata propozuar edhe me heret kete, pervec atyre temave ngjitese te qendroje edhe tema e DanMs me titullin _"Sa Anëtarë ka Forumi?" _
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616272
^^Kesaj teme ti bashkangjitej edhe kjo tema ketu poshte e cila ka pothuajse te njejten permbajtje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1420816

Ndersa keto 4 temat e tjera mund te zhvendoseshin ne nenforumin *Shkurt e Shqip:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628531
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1353091
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1404890
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619540

Arsyeja pse e them kete eshte sepse ato tema ne hyrje te forumit te sherbejne si pikenisje per anetaret e rinj. Dmth ato 3 ngjiteset dhe kjo tjetra qe flet per sa anetare ka forumi. Keto 4 tema mjaftojne per mendimin tim te jene gjithmone ne faqen hyrese.

Gjithashtu kete temen mund ta heqesh si sondazh (poll) sepse e arriti qellimin.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Duhet te ishte *Shqipëria në objektivin tim | Albania through my lens*. Zanorja *ë* po na zhduket dalengadale si ato pandat kineze.


Meqe dhe Bardhoku eshte dakord ok u ndryshua.



> @rene
> Eshte e mundur t'i thuash atij francezit qe ta heqi ate vijen vertikale poshte titullit te forumit? Per arsye estetike e kam llafen
> 
> nga:
> Forumi në Shqip |» Tirana | Prishtina
> 
> ne:
> *Forumi në Shqip » Tirana | Prishtina*


Meqe e paske me merak, ne rregull



> Gjithashtu, tek faqja kryesore e forumit, e pata propozuar edhe me heret kete, pervec atyre temave ngjitese te qendroje edhe tema e DanMs me titullin _"Sa Anëtarë ka Forumi?" _
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616272
> ^^Kesaj teme ti bashkangjitej edhe kjo tema ketu poshte e cila ka pothuajse te njejten permbajtje:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1420816





> Ndersa keto 4 temat e tjera mund te zhvendoseshin ne nenforumin *Shkurt e Shqip:*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628531
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1353091
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1404890
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619540
> 
> Arsyeja pse e them kete eshte sepse ato tema ne hyrje te forumit te sherbejne si pikenisje per anetaret e rinj. Dmth ato 3 ngjiteset dhe kjo tjetra qe flet per sa anetare ka forumi. Keto 4 tema mjaftojne per mendimin tim te jene gjithmone ne faqen hyrese.
> 
> Gjithashtu kete temen mund ta heqesh si sondazh (poll) sepse e arriti qellimin.


Per mua mire jane aty ku jane


----------



## 7t

Po ai forumi _Konkurse_ do ndryshoje?


----------



## rene1234

^^
E kam deguar


----------



## 7t

Vetem riemertimi i atij nenforumi ka ngel tani. E beri ndryshimin e titullit francezi


----------



## 7t

Sapo pashe qe e paska bere ndryshimin por se ka bere si duhet. Titulli duhet te jete ne shqip dhe pershkrimi poshte ne anglisht.

*Udhëtime*
Your Travel Diaries.

Gjithashtu duhet ta vendosi fjalen Udhëtime si link poshte titullit Fotografi.


----------



## Kumanovari

A mundet tituj i kesaj Kategorie te behet "Albania & Kosova" si eshte Rumania me Moldavine.


----------



## rene1234

^^
E kam bere si kerksese me pare, por eshte refuzuar


----------



## 7t

Edhe une e pata dhene si ide por nuk u ra dakort sepse nuk perfaqesoheshin trevat e tjera shqiptare. Keshtu si eshte te pakten nuk ben dallime.


----------



## 7t

E them me plot bindje se forumi shqiptar ka paraqitjen me te bukur nga te gjitha forumet nderkombetare ketu ne SSC. Eshte ndertuar dhe organizuar ne menyre perfekte. Une s'jam tip qe i bej shpesh keto lloj komentesh dhe nuk po e them kete se kam pasur vete dore ne ideimin e forumit 
Por ia vlen te thuhet se eshte bere si duhet:cheers:


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Pjesa me e madhe e merites e' e jotja.


----------



## 7t

Tani vetem nje ndryshim i fundit ka ngelur. Riemertimi si duhet i nenforumit _Konkurse_.

Venia e titullit ne shqip dhe pershkrimit poshte ne anglisht:



> *Udhëtime*
> Your Travel Diaries.


Si dhe ndryshimi i emrit ne linkun poshte forumit _Fotografi_:



> *Fotografi*
> Photos of Cities, Monuments, Ruins and Landscapes.
> » Udhëtime


----------



## Ermir

Doni me per Belulin?


----------



## 7t

Rene, sa e veshtire eshte te marresh 20 sekonda nga koha jote e lire, t'i besh copy-paste ketij shpjegimit ketu poshte qe t'i hyje tek kaptina bosh atij francezit dhe te beje ndryshimin e nevojshem?kay:



> Venia e titullit ne shqip dhe pershkrimit poshte ne anglisht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Udhëtime*
> Your Travel Diaries.
> 
> 
> 
> Si dhe ndryshimi i emrit ne linkun poshte forumit _Fotografi_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fotografi*
> Photos of Cities, Monuments, Ruins and Landscapes.
> » Udhëtime
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## L1nk1g

Mos harro se do dhe francezi ca kohe per ti bere ndryshimet.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Rene, sa e veshtire eshte te marresh 20 sekonda nga koha jote e lire, t'i besh copy-paste ketij shpjegimit ketu poshte qe t'i hyje tek kaptina bosh atij francezit dhe te beje ndryshimin e nevojshem?kay:


Ia kam cuar me kohe ndryshimet, vetem se kam bere nje ndryshim titullin kryesor e kam cuar per tu ndryshuar ne *Travelogue* ne vend te *Udhetimet* , qe te jete i kuptueshem dhe per te huajt


----------



## 7t

Travelogue nuk eshte ne shqip. Pastaj pershkrimi poshte do jete anglisht. Standarti i venies se titujve deri tani ka qene Titulli-Shqip dhe Pershkrimi-Anglisht.
Dhe nese do vendosje ndryshimin e titullit ne Travelogue, pse nuk u konsultove me anetaret e tjere ketu? Une jam mese i sigurte qe shumica e anetareve ketu s'do ishin dakort me ndryshimin e titullit nga *Udhëtime* ne _Travelogue_.


----------



## L1nk1g

Neqoftese do vendosej gjithnje sipas deshires se anetareve nuk do kishte nevoje per moderator.
Nese Rene e ka menduar qe eshte me e pershtatshme kshu,cte keqe ka?


----------



## KingGenti

Forumi ka ik per lesh.Nje grup trapi dhe nje tarzan po e shkaterrojne SSC Albanian.


----------



## Zwanse

te dy duhen perjashtuar. me jepni mua pushtet dhe ju zgjidh hallet.


----------



## Kulla

Kur jam ankuar une shumica nga ju keni shikuar ne anen tjeter edhe pse ky lingkoqja me ka dhene nje infraction per budallalleqet e ketyre dy debileve. Por nejse vec provoni ju tani per ta ndryshuar situaten por sipas mendimit tim eshte shume vone tani.


----------



## KingGenti

Asnje kontribut se kane ata te dy.


----------



## L1nk1g

Filluat ju :lol:


----------



## Zwanse

vetem dora ime e hekurt e ndryshon situaten. nejse ju beni si te doni.


----------



## RolexAL

Zwanse said:


> vetem dora ime e hekurt e ndryshon situaten. nejse ju beni si te doni.


:laugh:


----------



## RolexAL

L1nk1g said:


> Filluat ju :lol:


Shume persona qe i kane dhene goxha ketij forumi jane larguar per te vetmen arsye qe te eshte dhene me larte si ty po ashtu edhe rene-së.Nuk ka nerva njeri te lexoje eset-e e grupit apo tjeterkujt dhe aq me pak qe jane totalisht pa lidhje me temat qe nis diskutimi.Shtuar ketu edhe fyerjet pa kriter qe nuk e di apo jo ti zotrote nese i lexon ndonjehere.


----------



## k0ntir

Zwanse said:


> vetem dora ime e hekurt e ndryshon situaten. nejse ju beni si te doni.


Mos u lodh kot se jane zgjedhur komandantet e koope-ratives....me zgjedhje te lira


----------



## RolexAL

Vazhdoni me taktikat e Altinit duke mbyllur seksione.vk ketij muhabeti.Foli murit.


----------



## Kulla

Sic po me duket ka ardhur koha per ta hapur nje teme tek " about the forums" per kete problem se keshtu nuk shkon me. A ka ndonje vullnetar per te hapur temen?


----------



## Ermir

Nqs nuk deshironi te lexoni komentet e Grupit, Tartanzanit apo ndoni tjetri verini ne ignore list.


----------



## Kulla

Ermir said:


> Nqs nuk deshironi te lexoni komentet e Grupit, Tartanzanit apo ndoni tjetri verini ne ignore list.


Normal nuk eshte se kingkoqja e mbylle cdo teme dhe i mbane te mbyllura me se paku per nje apo dy jave, sic e pame me temen zhvillimet kombetare.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Po shko ore pirdhu ti se boll e zgjate. Sdo te te pyesim ty si te moderojme forumin.


----------



## rene1234

1. Puna si moderator forumi te dashur forumiste as nuk paguhet e as shperblehet..kshuqe po se patet bezdi, moderimi i forumit do behet kur te kemi mundesi, se nuk do rrime 24 ore ne forum, per te fshire gjithe budalliqet tuaja cdo sekonde..
2. Grupi do muhabet, ne doni me i dhene muhabet puna juaj, fakt eshte qe ai te pakten megjithe budalliqet qe shkruan ore e sekonde e ka nje kufij te pakten dhe di te permbahet ..fleterrufete grupit  do i vine vetem per prishje te temave me tregime delirante
3. Temat do hapen e do mbyllen sipas mundesise , kur te kemi kohe per t'i moderuar do moderohen duke fshire postimet ofenduese e jashte teme, qe duhet thene s'jane te pakta nga shumica e antareve te forumit
4. Deri tani ka patur shume tolerance ne forum e shume pak prej jush kane marre ndonje ndeshkim, e une apo L1nki1g rrime duke moderuar postimet tuaja me ofendime sepse ju e keni te veshtire te permbaheni, kshuqe na takon ne t'i fshijme budalliqet e ofendimet e pafundme...por ja qe vjen nje moment qe mbushet kupa...
5. Tartanzani eshte forumisti qe ka marre me shume infraction nga une(dhe nga te vetmit), kur i ka merituar ato..kohet e fundit ama, nuk shoh asgje te keqe te postimet e tij, shume mire ka mendime ndryshe nga antaret e tjere, po kjo nuk eshte arsye per t'u perjashtur (qe meqe ra fjala nuk eshte ne doren time te bej perjashtime )..ne momentin qe do shkel rregullat do denohet sic eshte bere gjithmone


----------



## Zwanse

Duam doreheqje te stafit aktual dhe ardhjen ne krye te njerezve me dore te hekur dhe qe dine ta bejne kete pune, si puna im psh.


----------



## RolexAL

Une s'kthehem me ketu.vk mu ne SSC.6 vjet ketu dhe forumi bie ne duar te kalamanjve.

Me shendet te gjitheve.


----------



## Kulla

RolexAL said:


> Une s'kthehem me ketu.vk mu ne SSC.6 vjet ketu dhe forumi bie ne duar te kalamanjve.
> 
> Me shendet te gjitheve.


Hape nje teme tek "about the forums" per keto gjera se tani je duke plotesuar deshirat e kingkoqes per ta lene forumin.


----------



## Kulla

rene1234 said:


> 1. Puna si moderator forumi te dashur forumiste as nuk paguhet e as shperblehet..kshuqe po se patet bezdi, moderimi i forumit do behet kur te kemi mundesi, se nuk do rrime 24 ore ne forum, per te fshire gjithe budalliqet tuaja cdo sekonde..


Ne qofte se nuk keni kohe per ta moderuar forumin jepni doreheqje dhe mos e prishni forumin vetem per ta pasur emrin "moderator".Kjo vlene me shume per kingkoqen se sa per ty!


----------



## L1nk1g

:lol:


----------



## 7t

Lum Lumi said:


> Emri Skenderaj vjen prej emrit Skender, qe te shqiptaret vjen nga turqishtja e vjeter (Iskender, verzioni turk i Aleksander). Ashtu quhej edhe Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu (Iskender Bey, ne turqisht).
> 
> Shqiptimi i sakte osht Skender, ndersa "Skënder" osht e pasakte.


Shqiptimi i sakte i fjales _Skender_ eshte dhe ka qene gjithmone *Skënder*. Ndoshta ne Kosove mund te jete krijuar nje variant i ri por Gjergj Kastrioti gjithmone ka qene njohur dhe shkruajtur nga shtypi vendas me fjalen *Skënderbe*.
Per te treguar sa gabim e ke, mjafton te shikosh faqen e internetit te gjimnazit te Kaçanikut http://gjimnaziskenderbeu.com/historiku/historiku-i-gjimnazit/


----------



## 7t

Dy ndryshime te tjera po se patet problem. Tek tema e adresave te internetit ka mundesi qe ate pjesen anglisht ta ndryshoni ne *Useful Links*? Tingullon me bukur ashtu. Gjithashtu ato komentet e teperta mund te hiqen. Nuk e di nese keni ndermend ta mbani postin e Tarzanit. Duket si faqe reklame ne fakt dhe jo si reference e drejperdrejte.

Tek tema Media, mund te vihet perpara ne shqip fjala _Shtypi_ 
*Shtypi | Media* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057271


----------



## Ermir

Unë nuk kam dëgjuar ndonjë njeri të shqiptojë Skënder pa ë, as kosovar e as Myzeqar...:dunno:


----------



## 7t

E di qe e kam sjelle me pare ceshtjen e temave shtese ne faqen hyrese te forumit por po e risjell prape.

Forumi Shqiptar eshte ndare ne 2 kategori, 6 forume dhe 9 nenforume. Forumet dhe Nenforumet jane krijuar per organizmin dhe permbledhjen e temave duke vendosur keshtu nje fare rregulli qe mungonte.
Tek faqja hyrese, nuk eshte e nevojshme te kemi tema shtese kur kemi te hapur forume posacerisht per vendosjen e ketyre temave.
E kam fjalen per keto tema qe fare mire mund te futen ne forumin Shkurt dhe Shqip:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553526
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616272
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628531
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1353091
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1404890

Ne hyrje te faqes mund te mbeteshin temat reference/udhezuese:

*Riorganizimi i Forumit
Adresa Interneti
Udhërrëfyesi dhe Rregullat*

Keto mjaftojne. Hidhini nje sy forumit gjerman apo atij hollandez. Aty ke vetem 2 tema kyce qe jane vendosur si lloj reference. Temat "se ku jetojne anetaret" apo "sa anetare ka forumi" nuk i interesojne lexuesit te huaj apo atij qe vjen per here te pare ne forum.


----------



## Arbenit

Per Lumin 



Arbenit said:


> Punë shqiptarçe.


E pata fjalën për jo-standardizim (jo-konsistence) në webfaqen e Komunës së Skenderajt, që e shkrunë herë me *ë* e herë me *e* emnin e qytetit.


----------



## KingGenti

Si u shqiptoka Skenderaj pa ë?:crazy:


----------



## rene1234

Une gjithmone e kam ditur qe Skenderaj shqiptohet me ë, ne fakt te gjithe ke kam takuar nga Kosova e thone me ë..po meqe ju po thoni (antaret nga Kosova ) qe thuhet pa ë, le ta leme pa ë


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Dy ndryshime te tjera po se patet problem. Tek tema e adresave te internetit ka mundesi qe ate pjesen anglisht ta ndryshoni ne *Useful Links*? Tingullon me bukur ashtu. Gjithashtu ato komentet e teperta mund te hiqen. Nuk e di nese keni ndermend ta mbani postin e Tarzanit. Duket si faqe reklame ne fakt dhe jo si reference e drejperdrejte.
> 
> Tek tema Media, mund te vihet perpara ne shqip fjala _Shtypi_
> *Shtypi | Media* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057271


Ne rregull i ndryshova titujt..komentet ne ate faqe le te rrine qe ta dine te tjeret qe nuk lejohet reklamimi ne faqe


----------



## 7t

rene1234 said:


> Une gjithmone e kam ditur qe Skenderaj shqiptohet me ë, ne fakt te gjithe ke kam takuar nga Kosova e thone me ë..po meqe ju po thoni (antaret nga Kosova ) qe thuhet pa ë, le ta leme pa ë


Faqja e komunes e ka me *ë* ne logon siper. Edhe wikipedia shqip e ka po ashtu me *ë* http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skënderaj
Ne Kosove e shkruajne gabim edhe emrin e kryministrit Thaçi duke e shqiptuar _Thaqi_. Por ne faqen zyrtare te kryeministrise shqiptohet si duhet mbiemri Thaçi.



rene1234 said:


> Ne rregull i ndryshova titujt..komentet ne ate faqe le te rrine qe ta dine te tjeret qe nuk lejohet reklamimi ne faqe


Po ate temen "Nga jeni dhe ku jetoni"? Edhe ajo mund te zhvendosej ne forumin Shkurt dhe Shqip ngaqe nuk eshte teme reference.


----------



## 7t

Rene, edhe dicka te fundit. Kete temen mund ta heqesh si sondazh(poll)?? Duhet ta kete nje opsion ku hiqet si sondazh dhe te mbetet vetem si teme kyce.


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Faqja e komunes e ka me *ë* ne logon siper. Edhe wikipedia shqip e ka po ashtu me *ë* http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skënderaj
> Ne Kosove e shkruajne gabim edhe emrin e kryministrit Thaçi duke e shqiptuar _Thaqi_. Por ne faqen zyrtare te kryeministrise shqiptohet si duhet mbiemri Thaçi.


Le t'ia leme antareve nga Kosova kete gje, perderisa ata thone qe eshte pa *ë*, une do respektoj mendimin e tyre





> Po ate temen "Nga jeni dhe ku jetoni"? Edhe ajo mund te zhvendosej ne forumin Shkurt dhe Shqip ngaqe nuk eshte teme reference.


Do ta coj me vone, pasi te kemi te dhenat nga te gjithe antaret


----------



## rene1234

7t said:


> Rene, edhe dicka te fundit. Kete temen mund ta heqesh si sondazh(poll)?? Duhet ta kete nje opsion ku hiqet si sondazh dhe te mbetet vetem si teme kyce.


Jo nuk mundem ta heq:dunno:


----------



## 7t

Ok. Mire deri ketu.


----------



## RolexAL

Ka ca tags te felliqura per tu hequr ketu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1436988&page=9


----------



## rene1234

^^
I hoqa


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Rrofsh..Kush i kishte vendosur?.Kot per kuriozitet.


----------



## RolexAL

Pse eshte perzene *koh1980*?


----------



## Zwanse

Dihet ai muhabet, ishte nje personalitetet e shumefishta te Tarzanit.


----------



## rene1234

RolexAL said:


> Pse eshte perzene *koh1980*?


Klon i Zanit


----------



## RolexAL

Zani,lol.


----------



## rene1234

BvizioN said:


> ^^ Kuptoj. Gjithsesi ideja do ishe e mire nese pas perfundimit te cdo viti tema egzistuese ti bashkangjitej temes se vjeter per tu shmangur fragmentimit te panevojshem me shume tema te te njejtit subjekt. Psh, ne perfundim te vitit 2013 tema egzistuese i bashkangjitet temes se vjeter te ciles i nderrohet titulli ne Tirana/Prishtina deri ne vitin 2013. E keshtu me radhe cdo vit. Nje teme e vitit aktual dhe nje e te kaluares. Mendimi im.


Mendim i mire, dhe une jam dakord me kete gje


----------



## rene1234

Kulla said:


> Only 3 members have expressed their opnion on this subject (excluding you 2 moderators). The forum according to the thread opened here before there are 135 Albanian members here. So only 3:135x100= 2,22% has expressed their opinion. And you find it justified closing the threads based on those numbers? :nuts:
> 
> RolexAL and Rene1234 were pro closing the threads and me and Buki were against closing the threads so we basically have an tie.


Kulla ne cdo moment mund t'i rihapim serish temat e mbyllura, nuk eshte problem ajo gje


----------



## rene1234

Atehere per Tiranen propozoj vetem dy tema : Tirana 2013 dhe Tirana deri me 2012..per sa i perket fotove te vjetra te Tiranes para 90 le te postohen tek Shqiperia nder vite e s'ka nevoje per teme te vecante..ne cdo vit pasardhes mendoj te zbatohet ideja e Bvizion..per sa i perket Prishtines le ta caktojne vete forumistet nga Kosova se sa tema duan 2 apo 3 sic tha Buki..gjithashtu pervec Tirana 2013 dhe Prishtina 2013 fotot para 2013 s'kane pse te jene sticky


----------



## StevenNL

Nqs do ta beni kete ndarjen deri ne 2012. Atehere une do propozoja qe tema te quheshin Tirana - Pjesa I dhe Tirana - Pjesa II.


----------



## RolexAL

Mund ti lini ne krye perseri temat Tirana|Prishtina deri ne 2012?Se ndoshta eshte me e lehte kerkimi i tyre?.Ose nese keni nerva mund te krijoni nje Qytet|City finder ne krye te 'Fotografi' me te gjitha adresat/linqet e qyteteve qe kane seksione ose tema te hapura ne SSC Albanian?

Flm


----------



## rene1234

^^
Ide e mire, do ta bej une nje teme te tille ne ditet ne vazhdim


----------



## KingGenti

Ketij moderatorit serb me emer te veshtire si behet dot gje qe lejon te tille gjuhe ne forumin e tij?Qe per me shume behet dhe ai vete pjesemarres i diskutimeve te ulta serbo fashiste

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488058&page=180


----------



## Kulla

^^ Ky moderatori e ka perjashtuar Buki per 3 dite se nje anetare serb eshte ankuar per sa e kuptova une per avatarin e tij. Dhe disa serb tjere jane ankuar prape per hartat qe jane duke postuar ne forumin shqiptar se ato jane "ofenduese" per ta.


----------



## KingGenti

^^
I dergova nje mesazh privat atij,po pres pergjigjen.


----------



## Kulla

^^ Keta serb tani po duan qe ti dhe Ermiri te denoheni. :crazy:


----------



## Ermir

They want me banned because I posted a video of Matt Damon from Team America?

:rofl:


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Ajo ishte per :rofl:


----------



## KingGenti

edit


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Mos u futni fort andej pari. Leni ata le te ja bojin qejfin vehtes ne forumin e tyre.

Ne forumet nderkombetare mos i leni rahat.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Ai moderamuti i tyne osht i rrezikshem se per dallim prej atyne cetnikeve tjere, ai ka pak fuqi ne dore. Lejeni le te kenaqet me anal-izat e tij ne ate qenefin qe e quejne forum, po qysh tha Arbeniti, ne forumet nderkombetare mos i leni rehat.


----------



## RolexAL

Meqe eshte perzene Buki per tre dite nga forumi e njejta gje duhet bere edhe per kete psikopatin *Reichsmarschal* qe mban nje citim racist
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101035921&postcount=3590


----------



## Buki

... dhe keshtu nje dite zgjohem ne mengjes, ndezi kompjuterin dhe shof se jam ban-uar, dhe ate nga i njejti person qe me ka dhene infraction qysh ne ditet e para te kycjes sime ne kete forum me shume se tri vite me pare! Arsyeja kesaj radhe ishte: racist signature content, si duket pas tri viteve me ne fund "ju ra ne sy" dhe filloi te ju pengon edhe kjo armiqeve tane te perbetuar...

Por une nje gje nuk e kam te qarte... si eshte e mundur qe njeri nder ultranacionalistet me te medhenj serb ne kete forum vazhdon te jete moderator per forumin Shqiptar? 

A nuk eshte ky nje lloj "konflikt interesi"? Sikur te ishte nje serb ta quaj normal apo i ndershem qe do me ipte ban deri diku do e kuptoja, por si u be puna qe ultranacionalistet me te medhenj serbe neve te na denojne per "racizem" kur ne forumin e tyre fjalet qe perdorin per Shqiptaret po te njejtit persona i kalojne te gjithe kufijte e mundshem? Si munden njerez te tille te jene pergjegjes dhe te na kontrollojne e shantazhojne forumin tone? A nuk eshte kjo nje hipokrizi? 

A ka ndonje "institucion" me te larte ne kete forum nga ku mund te kerkojme qe te pakten ne forumin tone te nderrojme moderatoret serbe me moderatore tjere (te cfaredo nacionaliteti tjeter qofshin ata)?

Pafuqia e moderatoreve tane dhe si rezultat edhe pafuqia jone ne kete forum te ben me u ndi shume keq...


----------



## Kulla

^^ A couple of years ago the croat members complained about Singidumbi that he was unfair towards them and was punishing them left and right over nothing. They opened an thread at the "about the forums" section about it. This soon caught the attention of the albanian and bosnian members who also started complaining there. After some time also Jan the founder of the SSC posted an reply there saying that from now on Singidumbi will have his name on the moderator lists, but is not allowed to moderate the Albanian,Bosnian and Croat forum anymore. I do not know what went wrong there, but seen as he punished Buki for 3 days and also went on about what is being posted at the Albanian forum I doubt that he is complying to Jan request anymore. 

If you get enough support from the Albanian members you should open an thread there about it. I tried to do this numerous of times before in the past when I got infractions over nothing, but seen as I did not get any support from the Albanian members who did not care if someone was being punished without a reason as long as it was not any of them! So make sure you get some support before opening an thread as if you are the only poster there I can assure you that you will be banned! If enough people turn up and share their opinion and or experiences then you have an better chance of solving this problem.


----------



## Ermir

Ju qe kuptoni gjuhen e tyre bejuni screenshot postimeve me te ndyra te tij apo te tjereve qe ai i toleron dhe jepjani renese dhe Linkig qe tua percjellin administratoreve.


----------



## StevenNL

N.q.s keni prova per moderim te pabarabarte merrni prova jepjani administratorit. 
N.q.s administratori nuk pergjigjet dhe e mbeshtet dicka te tille, gjej zgjidhje te tjera.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Buki said:


> ... dhe keshtu nje dite zgjohem ne mengjes, ndezi kompjuterin dhe shof se jam ban-uar, dhe ate nga i njejti person qe me ka dhene infraction qysh ne ditet e para te kycjes sime ne kete forum me shume se tri vite me pare! Arsyeja kesaj radhe ishte: racist signature content, si duket pas tri viteve me ne fund "ju ra ne sy" dhe filloi te ju pengon edhe kjo armiqeve tane te perbetuar...
> 
> Por une nje gje nuk e kam te qarte... si eshte e mundur qe njeri nder ultranacionalistet me te medhenj serb ne kete forum vazhdon te jete moderator per forumin Shqiptar?
> 
> A nuk eshte ky nje lloj "konflikt interesi"? Sikur te ishte nje serb ta quaj normal apo i ndershem qe do me ipte ban deri diku do e kuptoja, por si u be puna qe ultranacionalistet me te medhenj serbe neve te na denojne per "racizem" kur ne forumin e tyre fjalet qe perdorin per Shqiptaret po te njejtit persona i kalojne te gjithe kufijte e mundshem? Si munden njerez te tille te jene pergjegjes dhe te na kontrollojne e shantazhojne forumin tone? A nuk eshte kjo nje hipokrizi?
> 
> A ka ndonje "institucion" me te larte ne kete forum nga ku mund te kerkojme qe te pakten ne forumin tone te nderrojme moderatoret serbe me moderatore tjere (te cfaredo nacionaliteti tjeter qofshin ata)?
> 
> Pafuqia e moderatoreve tane dhe si rezultat edhe pafuqia jone ne kete forum te ben me u ndi shume keq...





Kemi perfunduar si qeveria e Shqiperise , me serbe qe na vezhgojne nga lart ! Keq puna ne kete forum . Ku duhet te ankohemi per kete ?
Ose te fusin moderator Shqiptar per Forumin Serb qe te jemi baraz !


----------



## Buki

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Ose te fusin moderator Shqiptar per Forumin Serb qe te jemi baraz !


Moderatoret tane nuk jane ne gjendje ti mbrojne as anetaret e vet e ti po pret qe te moderojne forumin serb! :lol:


----------



## Buki

StevenNL said:


> N.q.s keni prova per moderim te pabarabarte merrni prova jepjani administratorit.
> N.q.s administratori nuk pergjigjet dhe e mbeshtet dicka te tille, gjej zgjidhje te tjera.


Nuk eshte ketu vetem problem "moderimi i pabarabarte" por hipokrizia klasike cetnike. Kjo ndodh edhe ne jeten e perditshme, kur nje chetnik thote "kosova eshte serbi", "shqiptaret jane kafshe" apo "shqiptaret duhet shfarosur" atehere kjo eshte dicka normale por nese nje shqiptar e thote te njejten per felliqesirat chetnike atehere menjehere ne jemi "racist" dhe "ultranacionalist". 

Ky singidunumuti eshte ultrancionalisti me i madh chetnik ne kete forum, gjerat qe ai i shkruan per shqiptaret ne forumin e tyre "kosovo i metohija" eshte per tu kapur per koke, por ja jo vetem se kalon pa pasoja por ai idiot ja jap vetes te drejten qe shqiptareve t'ju jap ban per "racizem" ndaj tyre. :bash:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Eshte e kote te rrish te merresh me serbet çetnike ose qe i quajne shqiptaret ashtu siç thua ti , nuk ja vlen te humbesh kohe me ta .

Ne forumet nderkombetare duhet te angazhohemi pak me shume qe tezat e tyre te behen qesharake dhe mos te biem pre e provokimeve te rendomta te tyre .

Pasi ne duhet te jemi me lart , nuk duhet te biejme ne te njejtin nivel me keto hordhi serbe qe shkruajne ketu .

Administratori jo vetem qe eshte Serb por ka dhe emrin e Beogradit ne kohen romake qe fatkeqesisht per ta ka qene Ilir .

Te rrish e te merresh me ta do te thote qe ne kemi kompleks inferioriteti ndaj tyre ose qe na djeg ajo qe ata thone dhe mendojne per ne , nderkohe qe duhet t'i injorojme fare , per mendimin tim , duke shprehur qytetarine tone , te pakten shqiptareve qe ndodhen ne kete forum .

Pertej ndarjeve qe kemi ne Ballkan , kemi me shume te perbashketa se ndryshime .

Gjithsesi duhen sinjalizuar keto shprehje te hapura racizmi , fashizmi apo shovinizmi ne administratoret perkates , nqs kemi te bejme me nje forum demokratik .


----------



## Kulla

Cka me ka quditur me se shumti eshte vete fakti se moderatoret ende nuk kane reaguar!


----------



## Ermir

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Eshte e kote te rrish te merresh me serbet çetnike ose qe i quajne shqiptaret ashtu siç thua ti , nuk ja vlen te humbesh kohe me ta .
> 
> Ne forumet nderkombetare duhet te angazhohemi pak me shume qe tezat e tyre te behen qesharake dhe mos te biem pre e provokimeve te rendomta te tyre .
> 
> Pasi ne duhet te jemi me lart , nuk duhet te biejme ne te njejtin nivel me keto hordhi serbe qe shkruajne ketu .
> 
> Administratori jo vetem qe eshte Serb por ka dhe emrin e Beogradit ne kohen romake qe fatkeqesisht per ta ka qene Ilir .
> 
> Te rrish e te merresh me ta do te thote qe ne kemi kompleks inferioriteti ndaj tyre ose qe na djeg ajo qe ata thone dhe mendojne per ne , nderkohe qe duhet t'i injorojme fare , per mendimin tim , duke shprehur qytetarine tone , te pakten shqiptareve qe ndodhen ne kete forum .
> 
> Pertej ndarjeve qe kemi ne Ballkan , kemi me shume te perbashketa se ndryshime .
> 
> Gjithsesi duhen sinjalizuar keto shprehje te hapura racizmi , fashizmi apo shovinizmi ne administratoret perkates , nqs kemi te bejme me nje forum demokratik .


Ca jane keto traplliqe qe shkruan ore? Ai nuk eshte administrator po moderator. C'dreqin ka te beje "duhet te jemi me lart", "emer ilir", "kemi shume te perbashketa" kur tjetri te denon se shave nje serb "idiot" kurse vete do bombardimin e Kosoves apo fshirjen nga faqja e dheut te Shqiptareve, Boshnjakve dhe Kroateve. Si mund ti leme ne kur ai ka denuar dhe perjashtur te pakten 10 anetare ketu? 

Lere kete teme se nuk di cfare thua. Shko rri ne bar bufe 24/7 me "qytetarine" tende kur tjetri ta fut sa ti doje qejfi.


----------



## KingGenti

Jo vetem qe sme shpjegoi se pse me beri ban nga DLM pa arsye tani me ka bllokuar edhe te shoh forumin serb.Plehra e mutit.


----------



## KingGenti

O Rene ma kthen dot prape aksesin tek DLM se vetem pse e kundershtova kete Singin qe Kosova sdo jete kurre serbe me beri ban qe aty,pa arsye tjeter.


----------



## Ermir

S'ka gje ne dore ai ne DLM, vetem keta

http://imgur.com/jX6MwPg


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Do jua kete kerkuar ai muti


----------



## Ermir

Cfare ka kerkuar ore? Ai eshte ne liste.


----------



## KingGenti

Ermir said:


> Cfare ka kerkuar ore? Ai eshte ne liste.


Po spo merr vesh ti ath se une te thashe qe ai me ka bere ban nga DLM dhe ti me the ska gje ne dore.


----------



## Ermir

KingGenti said:


> O Rene ma kthen dot prape aksesin tek DLM se vetem pse e kundershtova kete Singin qe Kosova sdo jete kurre serbe me beri ban qe aty,pa arsye tjeter.





Ermir said:


> S'ka gje ne dore ai ne DLM, vetem keta
> 
> http://imgur.com/jX6MwPg


Ciu ciu.


----------



## KingGenti

Ermir said:


> Ciu ciu.


Singi eshte emri shkurt i moderatorit serb.


----------



## Ermir

*S'ka gje ne dore ai ne DLM, vetem keta*

E kisha per Renen, atij ia bere kerkesen de.


----------



## KingGenti

Ermir said:


> *S'ka gje ne dore ai ne DLM, vetem keta*
> 
> E kisha per Renen, atij ia bere kerkesen de.


Tani u morem vesh


----------



## KingGenti

Merni masa sic bejne me ne tek forumet e tyre

Mannesmann

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100874643&postcount=21

Laurentzius

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101133138&postcount=36


----------



## rene1234

Perpara se te kerkon llogari per gjera qe s'jane ne doren time, mesoni ti ndani gjerat sic duhet..une jam moderator *vetem* per forumin shqiptar, njesoj si dhe L1nki1g, nderkohe qe jane dhe 6 moderatore te tjere (sipas listes qe iu dha Ermiri) qe jane pergjegjes per te gjitha forumet europiane (duke perfshire dhe forumin shqiptar)..une nje keshille do ju jepja juve, mundohuni sa me pak te hyni ne debate jashte forumit shqiptar dhe te mos bini pre e provokimeve si brenda ashtu dhe jashte tij..une me sa kam patur mundesi jam munduar te ankohem per padrejtesi ne gjykim kur me jane dukur si te tilla, por tani jam bindur qe nuk ia vlen me barra qerane


----------



## KingGenti

Si i nxjerrin kta bullgaret dhe kroatet statistikat e forumit?Qe dmth sa postime jane bere kete muaj apo ate?


----------



## KingGenti

rene1234 said:


> Perpara se te kerkon llogari per gjera qe s'jane ne doren time, mesoni ti ndani gjerat sic duhet..une jam moderator *vetem* per forumin shqiptar, njesoj si dhe L1nki1g, nderkohe qe jane dhe 6 moderatore te tjere (sipas listes qe iu dha Ermiri) qe jane pergjegjes per te gjitha forumet europiane (duke perfshire dhe forumin shqiptar)..une nje keshille do ju jepja juve, mundohuni sa me pak te hyni ne debate jashte forumit shqiptar dhe te mos bini pre e provokimeve si brenda ashtu dhe jashte tij..une me sa kam patur mundesi jam munduar te ankohem per padrejtesi ne gjykim kur me jane dukur si te tilla, por tani jam bindur qe nuk ia vlen me barra qerane


Mire.Fshije cik kte postin e Mannesmann tek linku qe te kam vene me siper.


----------



## KingGenti

rene1234 said:


> ^^
> Po


Kete muaj ka mar goxha hov forumi.Po na i nxore postimet cdo muaj ke nje birre Peja ne Durres po erdhe ne vere.


----------



## rene1234

KingGenti said:


> Kete muaj ka mar goxha hov forumi.Po na i nxore postimet cdo muaj ke nje birre Peja ne Durres po erdhe ne vere.


Mire duke filluar nga sot cdo muaj me date 17 do shkruaj sa postime jane bere brenda muajit

p.s. Dimer, vere ne Dr e Tr me ke mua tani gjithe kohes


----------



## rene1234

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Atehere Rene mos thuaj qe jane te ditura , jane te ditura per ty , jo per ne .
> 
> Une do te kerkoja te hapje ate temen e xhamise se re ne Tirane , sepse nga debati nuk ndodh asnje gje e keqe madje perfitojne te gjithe , faleminderit !
> 
> Nuk ke pse vendos çensure kot se koti .


Hapur e ke


----------



## KingGenti

:cripes:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101715174&posted=1#post101715174


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Edhe ne ne forum kemi flamurin e gabuar , me duket se ky ketu eshte i sakti .


----------



## rene1234

Flamuri ne forum eshte thjesht shenje dalluese, steme e forumit..nuk eshte e thene te jete patjeter flamuri zyrtar


----------



## rene1234

Me keto debate ordinere qe keni filluar te hapni ne cdo teme e kacafytje gjelash ka filluar dhe mua te me ike interesi per forumin fatkeqesishthno:


----------



## k0ntir

^^ Faji bie te ty qe nuk i denon megjithese e kuptoj qellim qe ke por nganjehere "derrat"(pa ofenfuar askend) nuk marrin vesh me fjale. I duhet nga nje denim i vogel....


----------



## Zwanse

duhet te ndalohen fyerjet ndaj myslimaneve te tema e xhamise, le te flasin per aspektin urbanistik ose arkitekturor por jo te bejne si byth e zgjut duke fyer myslimanet kot na si kot.


----------



## RolexAL

Rene,merru cik me kete tipin *sacta*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102028116#post102028116


----------



## rene1234

^^
Nuk me duket si troll


----------



## Ermir

Ai eshte 99% profili i dyte e _i sakrifikueshem_ i dikujt tjeter.


----------



## rene1234

Kam nje lajm te mire per gjithe ju antaret e vjeter te forumit..Me ne fund pas nje mungese te gjate, pikerisht perpara zgjedhjeve ne forum eshte kthyer i madhi *BigKari* me emrin ...e gjeni dot se kush eshte


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Meqe nuk lejohen te tilla firma as ky nuk duhet ta mbaj ate.


----------



## KingGenti

Reichsmarschal mban nje firme fyes per shqiptaret

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101288845&postcount=847


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Meqe nuk lejohen te tilla firma as ky nuk duhet ta mbaj ate.


----------



## rene1234

^^
Une thjesht mund te bej ankese per kete gje, pasi nuk jam Euromod qe ta denoj ate


----------



## Buki

^^ Mos e lere te pakten pa bere ankese. Cetniket me bllokuan mua per tri dite pikerisht shkaku i nenshkrimit. Perdore kete si argument.


----------



## mendje-madhi

KingGenti said:


> Reichsmarschal mban nje firme fyes per shqiptaret
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101288845&postcount=847


:lol:Me gjithe respektin paska pak te drejte, se e teprojme pak!


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Mirditor gjakprishur,e keni dash serbin me kohe ju.


----------



## mendje-madhi

KingGenti said:


> ^^
> Mirditor gjakprishur,e keni dash serbin me kohe ju.


Apa m'dallun!


----------



## rene1234

rene1234 said:


> Mire duke filluar nga sot cdo muaj me date 17 do shkruaj sa postime jane bere brenda muajit
> 
> p.s. Dimer, vere ne Dr e Tr me ke mua tani gjithe kohes


Sot eshte data 17.04 dhe ne krahasim me muajin e kaluar forumi eshte shtuar me 4488 postime:cheers:


----------



## StevenNL

Rene, sa anetare femer jane shtuar ne keto 4488 postime?


----------



## rene1234

Duhet te hapim tema per Big Brotherin apo per telenovelat turke qe te terheqim antare femra ne foum


----------



## mendje-madhi

^^Ose te postojme noj fotografi timen:tongue3:


----------



## rene1234

:lol:


----------



## RolexAL

rene1234 said:


> Sot eshte data 17.04 dhe ne krahasim me muajin e kaluar forumi eshte shtuar me 4488 postime:cheers:


Vetem ta mendosh qe kemi qene mbi 60.000 postime pas forumit grek para disa kohesh dhe tani vetem 10.000 eshte diferenca.


----------



## RolexAL

StevenNL said:


> Rene, sa anetare femer jane shtuar ne keto 4488 postime?


Zakonisht me kete pjese te forumit merret *Ermiri*.


----------



## rene1234

RolexAL said:


> Vetem ta mendosh qe kemi qene mbi 60.000 postime pas forumit grek para disa kohesh dhe tani vetem 10.000 eshte diferenca.


:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

Ky tipi *dehan_SA* shkruan 'Kosova eshte serbe' tek Diskutimet e Dites,Cudira Shqiptare edhe tek tema e FSK:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619548&page=364

I juaji per masa te metejshme.Nqse nje shqiptar do shkruante dicka te tille dhe do provokonte tek forumi i tyre..fundi do ishte i qarte.


----------



## L1nk1g

Faleminderit per sinjalizimin Rolex :cheers:


----------



## L1nk1g

RolexAL said:


> Vetem ta mendosh qe kemi qene mbi 60.000 postime pas forumit grek para disa kohesh dhe tani vetem 10.000 eshte diferenca.


E mira do ishte qe mos te ishin trecereku postime koti, po gjithsesi mire edhe keshtu :cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Cdo forum i ka ato si pjese te tij.


----------



## KingGenti

rene1234 said:


> Duhet te hapim tema per Big Brotherin apo per telenovelat turke qe te terheqim antare femra ne foum


A eshte Elianto femer se keshtu sikur tha ne fillim?


----------



## rene1234

^^
:dunno:


----------



## Buki

I rekomandoj Moderatoreve qe diskutimet qe po behen tek Xhamia e re (e qe nuk kane te bejne fare me ndertimin e xhamise) te fshihen ose te transferohen tek nje thread i ri nen forumin shtese "Shkurt e Shqip" me titullin "Diskutimet fetare". 

Ne te njejten kohe, kerkoj nga moderatoret qe te veprohet ndaj te gjithe atyre qe islamofobine (apo krishterofobine) e tyre e shprehin ne menyre te pakontrolluar duke e perdorur si pretekst apo arsyetim ndertimin e Xhamise se re, si ne Tirane ashtu edhe ne Prishtine.


----------



## k0ntir

^^ Mos u lodh kot se kjo eshte pergjigja qe do marresh nga rojet e forumit:



L1nk1g said:


> Do marrim masa anti-plumb
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## rene1234

Tema e Xhamise te threadi Tiranes do mbyllet e per sa kohe nuk ka zhvillime te reja, do qendroj mbyllur..nuk kam ndermend te lexoj perdite nga 3 faqe me budalliqe kalamajsh


----------



## Drenicaku

*Rene* a ka ndonje te dhene t'sakt se sa antare shqiptare jane te regjistruar ne forum?


----------



## rene1234

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616272&page=15

Aktive diku aty te 20-30 veta


----------



## Zwanse

une jam = me 7 anetare.


----------



## Aureli

Si mund te eliminohen komentet nga autori??


----------



## RolexAL

^^Ti vetem mund ti editosh(ndryshosh),vetem moderatori mund ti fshij fare.


----------



## 7t

Pjesa anglisht e kesaj temes http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500151 mund te shkruhet ndryshe. Fjala Ujësjellësi te jete ne shumes sic eshte fjala Kanalizimet. Ndersa pjesa anglisht mund te ndryshohej ne Water Supply & Sewage Treatment Plants
*Ujësjellësat dhe Kanalizimet | Water Supply & Sewage Treatment Plants*


----------



## rene1234

^^
kay:


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

*rene* une po mendoja te hapej nje _thread_ i ri me profil fotografik, me teme *Qytezat Periferike/Zona Periferike/Zona Suburbane*(*sipas perkufizimit zyrtar te Bashkise se Tiranes) *te Tiranes | Tirana Suburban Area* pasi eshte bere lemsh tema e Tiranes me foto nga Farka, Kashari e Dajti, nderkohe qe ç'eshte me e keqja, s'ta ben zemra te postosh disa foto _kandahar style_ nga Babrru-ja apo Paskuqani.


----------



## mendje-madhi

^^Se ke menu mire se Tirana eshte ajo qe eshte skemi c'i bejme. Nuk mund te postojme fotografi vetem te sheshit Skenderbej dhe bulevardit Desh. e Kombit. Pjeset e tjera te gjitha si Paskuqani edhe Babrroj jane ske pse lodhesh fare. Bile keto jane me mire se disa lagje te Tiranes.

Na vjen keq z. Tiranas por Komuna e Parisit nuk eshte aspak me mire se Paskuqani, perkundrazi me pak asfalt do behej shume me mire se shume lagje te tjera te Tiranes.


----------



## rene1234

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> *rene* une po mendoja te hapej nje _thread_ i ri me profil fotografik, me teme *Qytezat Periferike/Zona Periferike/Zona Suburbane*(*sipas perkufizimit zyrtar te Bashkise se Tiranes) *te Tiranes | Tirana Suburban Area* pasi eshte bere lemsh tema e Tiranes me foto nga Farka, Kashari e Dajti, nderkohe qe ç'eshte me e keqja, s'ta ben zemra te postosh disa foto _kandahar style_ nga Babrru-ja apo Paskuqani.


po te duash hape nje teme te tille


----------



## Buki

Vertete mendoj se e keni tepru me hapjen e threadeve te reja. Vetem shiqone se cfare eshte bere nen-forumi i Tiranes... ka mbet te hapet vetem edhe nje thread per WC'te publike dhe tani duhet domosdo te fillohet me shtepite private te individeve. 

Tani edhe tek "Shkurt e Shqip" kane filluar te hapen lloj lloj threade teresisht te panevojshme duke e shtuar numrin e temave pa as edhe nje nevoje te vetme. 

Juve bejani si te doni por, per mendimin tim, hapja a threadeve per gjithcka dhe cdokun nuk me duket si dicka produktive, perkundrazi, krijon konfuzion dhe merre kohe per te gjithe ate qe deshirojne ti gjejne dhe percjellin temat qe u interesojne.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Buki said:


> Vertete mendoj se e keni tepru me hapjen e threadeve te reja. Vetem shiqone se cfare eshte bere nen-forumi i Tiranes... ka mbet te hapet vetem edhe nje thread per WC'te publike dhe tani duhet domosdo te fillohet me shtepite private te individeve.
> 
> Tani edhe tek "Shkurt e Shqip" kane filluar te hapen lloj lloj threade teresisht te panevojshme duke e shtuar numrin e temave pa as edhe nje nevoje te vetme.
> 
> Juve bejani si te doni por, per mendimin tim, hapja a threadeve per gjithcka dhe cdokun nuk me duket si dicka produktive, perkundrazi, krijon konfuzion dhe merre kohe per te gjithe ate qe deshirojne ti gjejne dhe percjellin temat qe u interesojne.


Nuk besoj se hapja e nen-temave sjell ndonje problem te madh. Problemi vjen kur hapen tema pothuajse te njejta, si per shembull 'Kombetarja drejt Brazilit 2014' dhe 'Ekipi Kombetar Shqiptar' qe per momentin jane e njejta gje, e njeri komenton tek njera, tjetri pergjigjet tek tjetra!! :lol:

Ndersa te detajosh kategorite nuk me duket ndonje gje e keqe, pasi behen me te menaxhueshme ne nje moment te dyte. 

Gjithsesi i imi ishte thjeshte nje sygjerim, pasi nuk ka kuptim ta hap une apo dikush tjeter sa per te thene, duhet te behet me unanimitet keshtu qe te biem dakort te spostohen fotot qe ka postuar Edi apo mendje-madhi nga zonat si Farka, Dajti, Yzberishti. 

Sa per nenforumin e Tiranes eshte me i mire-organizuari ne te gjithe seksionin shqiptar ne SSC, maksimumi mund te fshihen disa _threads_ qe jane inaktiv per me shume se 1-2 vjet dhe eshte perfekt fare..


----------



## Buki

^^ Postimi im nuk erdhi si rezultat i rekomandimit tend por me ra ne sy se ishin hapur disa threade te reja ne nen-forumin e Tiranes edhe per projekte inegzistente (Iliria Center Tower, Eyes of Tirana etj.) pastaj ne nen-forumin "Shkurt e Shqip" edhe pse kemi threadin "Rubrika Sportive" prap dikush kishte hapur thread per "FK Partizani". Pra, ky trend i krijimit te threadeve vec per hire te numrit por jo te cilesise mendoj se nuk eshte nje rruge e duhur.

Une respektoj mendimin tend por une mendoj se nen-forumi me kaotik dhe me jofunksional ne SCC (nga te gjithe qe kame pare deri me tani) eshte pikerisht nen-forumi i Tiranes, dhe po te them se pse. Eshte i vetmi nenforum qe ka me se shumti threade te hapura per: 

- projekte qe nuk egzistojne e qe ne rastin me te mire jane projekte te propozuara dhe jo te aprovuara, 
- per objekte qe per nga madhesia apo vlerat arkitektonike nuk paraqesin apsolutisht asgje te vecante,
- per renovimin e objekteve egzistuese, madje edhe per renovimin e pjesshem te objekteve egzistuese (sic eshte p.sh mozaiku ne teatrin kombetar),
- hapesira te gjelbra, hapesira per kembesore, hapesira publike etj.

Nje tollovi e tille e threadeve mund te jete gjithcka por me se paku dicka e organizuar apo e menduar mire. Si rezultat, vetem ne nen-forumin e Tiranes sot i ke mbi 60 threade nga me te ndryshmet prej te cilave vetem 1/4 (ne rastin me te mire) sadokudo mbahen te gjalla me nga ndonje postim relevant.

Ne anen tjeter, per nje person qe nuk e njeh Tiranen ne vend se te hyn ne 1, 2 apo max 3 threade qe ta kuptoje se "cka ka te re" ne Tirane atij i duhet ti hap 60 threade. 

Gjithashtu, si rezultat apo pasoje anesore e ketij "organizimi" vete threadi kryesor "Tirana construction updates" ka humbur rendesine dhe nese e analizon pak me thelle, ne kete thread tanime prezentohen vetem projekte ordinere dhe diskutime boshe te anetareve. 

Mendoj se opcioni me i mire dhe me i efektshem per nen-forumin e Tiranes do ishte hapja e threadeve per lagjet respektive (ngjashem si ne nen-forumin e Prishtines) dhe keshtu varesisht nga lokacioni i projektit do mbusheshin edhe threadet.

Gjithsesi, ky eshte vetem nje rekomandim miqesor dhe asgje me shume. Juve drejtoni nen-threadin e kryeqytetit tuaj ashtu si ju mendoni se eshte me se miri. :cheers:


----------



## rene1234

Jam dakord me Albanin se nen-forumi i Tiranes eshte nje nga me mire te organizuarit dhe eshte shume lehte per tu menaxhuar apo per tu informuar


----------



## KingGenti

Ju lutem hiqini ose bashkojini nje thread te vetem temat per sportin se jane bere shume.


----------



## Dyrrachium

Dakort jam me Gentin, temat per sportin duhen shkrire tek "Rubrika Sportive",gjithashtu dhe ato te muzikes duhet te shkrihen ne nje thread te vetem !


----------



## Dyrrachium

i duhet bere nje pastrim forumit,eshte plot me tema te kota,sidomos "shkurt dhe shqip" !


----------



## 7t

Dyrrachium said:


> Dakort jam me Gentin, temat per sportin duhen shkrire tek "Rubrika Sportive",gjithashtu dhe ato te muzikes duhet te shkrihen ne nje thread te vetem !


kay:


----------



## 7t

Tek tema per Sheshin Skenderbej eshte vendosur ne kllapa mbi titullin fjala Mbaruar nderkohe qe per sheshin do kete nje projekt te mirefillte ne te ardhmen dhe gjendja aktuale eshte e perkohshme.


----------



## KingGenti

> Originally Posted by rene1234
> Mire duke filluar nga sot cdo muaj me date 17 do shkruaj sa postime jane bere brenda muajit


^^


----------



## rene1234

^^
Ja tani do t'i hedh se kam qene i padisponueshem nja dy dite


----------



## KingGenti

^^
:cheers:


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Po ashtu i bie te kesh postime te para 3-4 viteve ne faqet e fundit te temave te reja!! Pse eshte kaq i rendesishem 'numri total i postimeve' ?!


----------



## rene1234

^^
Kur bashkohen dy tema, postimet renditen sipas kohes se postimit


----------



## rene1234

do t'i sistemoj ato tema, pa merak duke i bashkuar me tema te tjera ekzistuese


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

rene1234 said:


> ^^
> Kur bashkohen dy tema, postimet renditen sipas kohes se postimit


kay: Atehere shume mire!! Thash mos vendoseshin te gjitha ne fund, e nuk po me dukej se kishte shume kuptim!! :cheers:


----------



## Zwanse

kerkoj te behem moderator. do ta rilind forumin.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Votoj pro kay: :lol:


----------



## Mr_Albalover

@*Rene1234*,*L1nk1g*, korigjoheni pak titullin e temes se pallatit "Ambasador 3", nga "Pallati i Banimit "Ambasador 3" | Residential Highrise "Ambasador 3" | *21 fl/kate*" ne 
Pallati i Banimit "Ambasador 3" | Residential Highrise "Ambasador 3" | *23 fl/kate*


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> ^^ Votoj pro kay: :lol:


:crazy: *Rene*, *L1nk1g*, *Zwanse* jane te gjithe mafioze, prandaj mos voto asnjerin (*cit Soldek)!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr_Albalover

^^ Edi, Sala dhe Iliri :colgate:


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

*Zwanse* anon me shume nga Spartak Ngjela!! :lol:


----------



## L1nk1g

Zwanse ka qejf te ngjaje si Sala edhe pse anon me shume nga Dritan Prifti :lol:


----------



## KingGenti

Ka ndonje vend per drejtor?Dmth pak me poshte se moderator.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Mjaft me politike se nuk kerkoi te behet kushedi se çfare?!. Ne te gjithe e dime se *Zwanse* vdes per tu bere nje çik ''*moderator*'', po patet mundesi plotesojani kete deshire se do te na ngelet me peng  :cheers:


----------



## KingGenti

^^
E ka mesuar partia keq.Ben si shef te puna se e ka fut lululishi ne pune,do edhe ketu.:lol:


----------



## Zwanse

une ju premtoj rregull ne forum, rritje e nr te forumisteve femrave, pakesimin e lloshave si ky me lart


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

:hilarious:


----------



## KingGenti

Zwanse said:


> une ju premtoj rregull ne forum, rritje e nr te forumisteve femrave, pakesimin e lloshave si ky me lart


Nuk te pyeti njeri te prezantosh veten.


----------



## rene1234

Zwanse said:


> une ju premtoj rregull ne forum, rritje e nr te forumisteve femrave, pakesimin e lloshave si ky me lart


Po na hoqe vizat per te dal ne faqen kryesore te forumit, ta japim voten per mod


----------



## RolexAL

Zwansen e kane zene ethet elektorale dhe flet perçart.


----------



## Zwanse

te jem moderator ka qene kredoja ime qe kur kam lindur


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

RolexAL said:


> Kjo tema e re per Kosoven e hapur nga Mad Vampire eshte e panevojshme se perfshihet diku tjeter.
> 
> MadVampire,te lutem shihi njehere temat qe hap.


Per ate teme pyeta moderatorin? ajo teme nuk ka te beje me temat e tjera se flet per kosoven ne te gjitha sferat dhe jo vetem per zhvillimet kombetare! ''anyway'' moderatori eshte i lire te fshije jo vetem ate teme por te gjitha ato te hapura nga une nqs ato nuk jane funksjonale.


----------



## RolexAL

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Dhe une shaka po beja  dhe sa per informacion vertet jam anetar i ri i ketij forumi por e ndjek qe nga 2007-a :cheers:


Asnjehere nuk kam dashur te behem moderator,gjithmone per te tjere kam kerkuar edhe pse nuk e zgjedhim ne se kush dhe kur do zgjidhet nje moderator.Edhe nese dua,nuk mundem se jam me biografi te keqe.:lol:.Gjithmone kam propozuar 7t,Liburnin,Skanderbeg apo edhe Dan_MS disa kohe me pare.Nuk kam asgje kunder teje,hap cilendo teme te duash,por pa rene ne perseritje te atyre qe tashme jane hapur.Nuk na duhet nje teme e njejte thjeshte me emer tjeter ku flitet per njohjet nderkombetare te Kosoves,korrupsionit apo nese intereson njeriu per muhabetet e hoxhallareve apo prifterinjve.


----------



## Buki

Nuk ka zhvillim te rendesishem nga Kosova qe nuk eshte kombetar, dhe nuk ka zhvillim te rendesishem ne Shqiperi e qe nuk eshte kombetar. Keto dyja nuk ndahen dot.

Egzistojne mjaft tema per Kosoven (korrupsioni, integrimi nderkombetar, zhvillimet ekonomike, madje egziston edhe threadi i pavaresise (shyqyr te pakten kete e kane bo te perbashket). Ndersa ate shembullin e hoxhes qe e mori dikush mund te jete ckado por jo "zhvillim nga Kosova" sepse ai rast e ka vendin tek Cudirat Shqiptare ose tek Humor dhe Satire.

Nuk e kuptoj tendencen e ndarjes se cdo gjeje, ashtu sic nuk e kuptoj krijimin e threadeve per gjithcka dhe ckado. Gjithsesi, kjo eshte vetem nje pikepamje e nje anetari te thjeshte, asgje me shume.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Je futur ndonjehere ne forumet europiane per shembull tek forumi Italian ne seksionin *SkyBar Italia* ''shkurt e shqip'' jane 1896 tema!! Kur behet fjale per infrastukture ok duhet me shume rregull dhe tema perkatese te ndara, por kjo lloj dege e forumit eshte per gjithcka tjeter... gjithsesi e kuptoj mendimin tend.


----------



## L1nk1g

As une nuk e kuptoj tendencen per te nxjerre ne shesh pas cdo teme te re hapur mbi/per Kosoven, idene se dikush ketu ne menyre konspirative po perpiqet te ndaje Kosoven nga Shqiperia.


----------



## Buki

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> ^^ Je futur ndonjehere ne forumet europiane per shembull tek forumi Italian ne seksionin *SkyBar Italia* ''shkurt e shqip'' jane 1896 tema!! Kur behet fjale per infrastukture ok duhet me shume rregull dhe tema perkatese te ndara, por kjo lloj dege e forumit eshte per gjithcka tjeter... gjithsesi e kuptoj mendimin tend.


Forumi Italian eshte shume here me i madh se i yni nga cilado pikepamje qe e merr prandaj krahasimi eshte i paqene. 

Ne gjithe forumin Shqiptar nuk e di a mund te mblidhen 20 anetare aktiv andaj neve duhet te shiqojme si ky forum te jete sa me i thjeshte, sa me i aksesueshem dhe sa me interesant ne menyre qe jo vetem anetaret aktual por edhe ata te rinj te kene vullnetin te vizitojne dhe te kontribuojne ne te.

Une nuk e di cfar kenaqesie mund te ndjen nje person nese i duhet ti lexoje 30 apo 40 tema deri te gjen informaten e cila i intereson. Ashtu sic nuk e di se sa nje anetar do kete deshire te kontribuoje ndonje lajm apo mendim nese nuk e di saktesisht ku ta postoje kur egzistojne 3-4 apo 5 threade per te njejten gje.


----------



## Buki

L1nk1g said:


> As une nuk e kuptoj tendencen per te nxjerre ne shesh pas cdo teme te re hapur mbi/per Kosoven, idene se dikush ketu ne menyre konspirative po perpiqet te ndaje Kosoven nga Shqiperia.


Kush permendi konspiracionin? I vetmi ketu qe ka mizen pas veshit je ti. 

Une isha mjaft i qarte. Cdo zhvillim ne Kosove ESHTE zhvillim kombetar, prandaj perderisa egziston threadi "Zhvillimet Kombetare" nuk e konsideroj ne asnje menyre nje thread te tille te nevojshem. Nese ti e ri-emeron threadin "Zhvillimet Kombetare" ne "Zhvillimet nga Shqiperia" atehere nuk kam gje kunder te egzistoje edhe threadi "Zhvillimet nga Kosova". 

Ai shembulli yt per hoxhen ishte mjaft i ulte dhe i panevojshem. Ashtu sic mund te egzistoje nje hoxhe i semure ne koke ne Elbasan mund te egzistoje diku ne Kosove prandaj kjo ne asnje menyre nuk duhet te mirret si dicka "nga Kosova" por si nje cudi Shqiptare, ne pergjithesi.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Nuk kam asnje mize pas veshit, ty kush tu drejtua?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Buki said:


> Une isha mjaft i qarte. *Cdo zhvillim ne Kosove ESHTE zhvillim kombetar*


Kjo fjali duhet te kaloje tek thread-i Humor dhe Satirë Ne Kosove nuk ka vetem zhvillime politike ose sociale qe te kene nje vemendje dhe interes kombetar, apo jo?? nese po ateher keto zhvillime duhen postuar ne disa tema kur fare mire mund te kete nje te pergjithshme.


----------



## Buki

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Kjo fjali duhet te kaloje dek thread-i Humor dhe Satirë Ne kosove nuk ka vetem zhvillime politike qe te kete nje vemendje dhe interes kombetar, apo jo??


Pe shof qe sot qenke ne disponim per humor prandaj une vetem te uroj rruge te mbare ne budallalleqet e tua te hapjes se threadeve per gjithcka dhe ckado. 

Sot per sot, as une as RolexAL (e si duket as rene nuk eshte ketu keto dite) nuk mund ti fshiejme ato threadet e retarduara te cilat ti i hap ne baza ditore, por mund te te premtoj se une (dhe shpresoj e besoj as anetaret e tjere nga Kosova) nuk do kontribuoj ne to me asnje postim te vetem. :cheers:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Ja dhe mua tashi mu prish gjiza..


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

*Buki* a mund te te pyes sa vjec je! gjithmone nqs nuk e ke per ofendim.


----------



## Buki

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Ne Kosove nuk ka vetem zhvillime politike ose sociale qe te kene nje vemendje dhe interes kombetar, apo jo??


^^



Buki said:


> perderisa egziston threadi "Zhvillimet Kombetare" nuk e konsideroj ne asnje menyre nje thread te tille te nevojshem. Nese ti e ri-emeron threadin "Zhvillimet Kombetare" ne "Zhvillimet nga Shqiperia" atehere nuk kam gje kunder te egzistoje edhe threadi "Zhvillimet nga Kosova".


----------



## KingGenti

Mos ti vihemi te gjithe kunder Mad-Vampire-10 edhe pse jam dakord me cfare u tha me lart.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Kur kritikat jane te drejta duhet te thuhen, asnje nuk ka te drejte te transformoje forumin ne bordello nqs ky eshte rasti (te pakten keshtu mendon *Buki*). Prandaj nuk ka hatermbetje ky eshte forum dhe diskutohet...


----------



## KingGenti

Moderatore te dashur,ju therret detyra

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103999947&postcount=2131

Mos harroni menyren se si do ta percillni,te perheshem denimin.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^Faleminderit per sinjalizimin


----------



## KingGenti

L1nk1g said:


> ^^Faleminderit per sinjalizimin


Ca denimi mori?.Te lutem


----------



## L1nk1g

Per momentin 10 pike infraction dhe ban disa ditor, ky eshte maksimumi qe mund te jap une, per pjesen tjeter raportova tek moderatoret e tjere.


----------



## rashutaarbl

Pasi i pash edhe ne forume te tjera qe pershtatnin logon e re me ngjyrat kombetare te tyre thash ta provoj edhe une thjesht per fun :cheers:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

..

*Per ata qe jetojne jashte ja disa link-e ku mund ta shikoni ndeshjen Live*

1) http://www.albsports.com/

2) http://atdhe.al/sport.html

3) http://ontv.al/sport

4) http://www.futboll-hd.com/index/supersport_albania/0-227

5) http://argetohukosove.com/sportlive/ss2.html

6) http://www.lezha.eu/ndeshje/futboll-live/

7) http://www.peqini.com/ndeshje/

8) http://www.rtsh.al/tvsh_live.php

9) http://www.lajmesport.com/ndeshjet-live/

10) http://www.veqsport.com/Live.aspx

11) http://www.mistreci.com/sport/

12) http://www.sportlemon.tv/

13) http://www.rojadirecta.me/

14) http://www.stream2watch.me/soccer

15) http://firstrownow.eu/

16) http://caushlia.com/sport3.php

17) http://www.streamhunter.eu/football-...ing-video.html

18) http://www.wiziwig.tv/competition.ph...pline=football

19) http://allsport-live.net/eng/index.php?type=2

20) http://www.footyfire.com/

21) http://cricfree.eu/live-football-streaming-chs1.php

22) http://www.viponlinesports.eu/sports/football.html

23) http://goatd.net/

24) http://www.sportstream.tv/

25) http://www.drakulastream.eu/football-live-streaming-video.html

26) http://www.gofirstrow.eu/sport/football.html

27) http://www.super-streams.net/

28) http://www.lshunter.net

29) http://www.vipleague.se/sports/football.html

30) http://www.streaming-live.me/sports/streaming/football

31) http://crichd.in/live/live-football-streaming

32) http://www.hahasport.com/c-1.html3


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Hey, i paskan disabled te gjitha fotot e *''tinypic''* nga forumi...


----------



## Ermir

Ato foto jane postuar vite me pare.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Jo, jane fshire te gjitha fotot qe kam postuar une madje edhe ato te para disa diteve!!..


----------



## Ermir

Ekziston imgur.com.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

E di, eshte shume me efikase dhe e shpejte se tinypic por me ate isha mesuar


----------



## Mr_Albalover

WTF, edhe mua m'i paskan bllokuar te gjitha fotot qe kam hedhur me pare duke perdorur *tinypic* :gaah:

P.S *L1nk1g*, hape pak ate temen e _bannerave._


----------



## RolexAL

Ku shkuan >150 postime??


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ :dunno: 
Ndoshta postimet e fshira nuk ulen menjehere nga numri i postimeve.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Se kam kuptuar asnjehere kete politiken apo menaxhimin qe ben ti.Ca i fshin kot e me kot ne vend qe ti transferosh ne temat perkatese kur eshte dale nga tema dhe le ca te tjera si fyerjet personale.Ti e di,perderisa ti kane lene ty celesat.


----------



## Bukiwv

Te nderuarit e mi, 

Une jam Buki por hyra me kete nick sepse moderatori yne "i nderuar" L1nk1g me ka vendosur ban ne nickun origjinal. Si duket, ky "njeri" ka frustrime serioze ne jeten private te cilat deshiron te shfryeje duke luajtur me "fuqine" e moderatorit qe i eshte dhene por vetem ka pritur me padurim diten deri te te terhiqet Rene1234.

Eshte per tu cuditur se deri ne keto dite, te vetmit moderatore qe ndonjehere mua me kane dhene infraction kane qene ata sllave. Rene asnjehere nuk me ka dhene as edhe nje warning ndersa komunikimi im me Rene'n ka qene i vazhdueshem, ka patur rrespekt te ndersjelle dhe per cdo fjalosje apo debat te nxehte qe eshte realizuar komunikimi yne ka bere qe ato te zgjidhen ne menyren me te mire te mundshme. Ishte nje moderator dhe anetar i denje ne plot kuptimin e fjales dhe nga largimi i tij si moderator forumi Shqiptar ka per te vuajtur shume.

Duke e patur parasysh se qe prej dites se pare kur Rene u terhoq si moderator une menjehere morra nje warning nga injoranti L1nk1g dhe ja sot edhe nje infraction (ban) per nje jave te plote e kuptova kete si mesazhin perfundimtar se ketu me debati i lire (qofte ai edhe i nxehte) me nuk lejohet. Si duket ky injorant ka vendosur te udheheq nje regjim "te hekurt", regjim ky qe te pakten une nuk kam me arsye dhe nuk dua me ta duroj. Shkurt e shqip, ky individ me mendje te kompleksuar le te luaje me fuqine e tij te moderatorit me anetaret e tjere, por me mua me nuk e lejoj dot.

Prandaj, me kete rast po e deklaroj terheqjen time nga ky forum. Deshiroj te pershendes te gjithe shoket dhe koleget qe i kam bere gjate kesaj kohe. Te gjitheve, pa perjashtim, ju deshiroj te gjitha te mirat ne jete. 

Se sa ka qene kontributi im ne kete forum per keto 3 vite e gjysme, me se miri do e tregon koha.

P.S. Fatmiresisht, Lum Lumi eshte kthyer prap prandaj nen-forumi i Prishtines nuk do vuan nga terheqja ime. 

Me rrespekt,
Buki


----------



## KingGenti

^^
hno:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

@ *Bukiwv:* Perse i dramatizon gjerat keshtu?? *Infraction*-in e pare e more nga nje diskutim qe pate me mua ku edhe une dola i penalizuar me nje te tille, sot mesa duket ke marre penalizim per ofendimet e anasjellta me nje anetar tjeter te forumit *Illyrian_Patriot*. Moderatori mese nje here ka bere thirrje per vetkontroll pasi bisedat jashte teme ose ku ka fyerje personale nuk do te toleroheshin dhe do te ndeshkoheshin rende. E kuptoj frustrimin tend dhe me vjen keq... por me duket se po e egzagjeron duke kaluar ne viktimizem.


----------



## KingGenti

Asnjehere me pare nuk ka ndodhur qe nje moderatore shqiptar te bej ban nje anetar tonin,askush ne forumet perkatese nuk e ben.


----------



## L1nk1g

Infraction ke marre nuk ke marre ban! :nuts: Jo per gje, po dhe te dua nuk te jap dot ban. Gjithsesi nese e kerkon dhe mund ta marresh!


----------



## natedhedite

Ka me shkur per lesh ky forum(shqiptar)...vetem ditet po ju numerohen...sic duket ashtu kan dashtur sllavet edhe ashtu do te jet.


----------



## L1nk1g

Nuk e kuptoj kete tentative te deshperuar, nga nje njeri mesa duket i tille, per te ngritur nje "revolte popullore". 

Mos deformo faktet duke thene qe une te dhashe "Ban" gje qe edhe sikur te dua nuk e bej dot.

Dhe e fundit, nese po kercenon me largim nga forumi, pasi shkele rende rregullat dhe u ndeshkove per kete gje, pasi kishe ndezur nje debat te forte fetar, ku u perfshine dhe fyerje te renda personale, je i lire ta besh.

Gjithe te mirat.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Hey, çfar ndodhi me *Buki*-n sepse tani e jep si *BANNED* i perjashtuar fare?? Si ka mundesi!!!....


----------



## KingGenti

:applause: Linking


----------



## L1nk1g

Account-et e dyfishta nuk lejohen, dhe ban-et nuk jane pergjegjesia ime.


----------



## KingGenti

Ky 'ekzekutori' eshte nje racist i vjeter,anetar edhe tek stormfront dhe shan pa fund shqiptaret.


----------



## KingGenti

Mua ma kane bllokuar aksesin tek forumi serb.hno:


----------



## KingGenti

Linking,te lutem na informo nese do behet dicka me ate tipin se sic e thashe me lart ai zoteria nuk me lejon me te hyj ne forumin e tyre thjesht sepse kundershtova realitetin e 'tyre' dhe ashtu sic eshte ne te vertete kur po flitej per Prishtinen.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Do t'ju lajmeroj une


----------



## Ermir

Pse ata te tjeret jane ndryshe?

http://i.imgur.com/YU5r0p6.png

http://i.imgur.com/jIlibtb.png


----------



## KingGenti

^^
hno:


----------



## RolexAL

Nderkohe qe ky polaznikSRB vazhdon te postoj normalisht qofte ne DLM,qofte tek forumi i tyre sikur ka thene dicka shume te pranueshme?


----------



## RolexAL

I shkrova dhe njehere Mathieut se atij bullgarit eshte kot ti shkruash.


----------



## L1nk1g

Forumisti qe raportoi Lum Lumi u ndeshkua me infraction 10 pikesh, ndersa postimet e tjera u fshine. Ne rastet e tjera qe do vereni serish te tilla postime sinjalizojni serish ketu :cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Si perkthehet kjo 10 pikesh?.Ban 1 jave,brig?:dunno:.Po ai lyra tjeter?.Mathiew jua dha denimin?


----------



## L1nk1g

RolexAL said:


> ^^
> Si perkthehet kjo 10 pikesh?.Ban 1 jave,brig?:dunno:.Po ai lyra tjeter?.Mathiew jua dha denimin?


Jo, Singi dhe perkthehet ne ban 10 ditor. Te tjere u paralajmeruan :dunno:


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Ah,pune te madhe paska bere,kur ai behet vete pale i tilla diskutimeve,qr.


----------



## Dyrrachium

Ermir said:


> Pse ata te tjeret jane ndryshe?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YU5r0p6.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jIlibtb.png


Perse duhet te na plase k... se cfare thone dy hajvane mes tyre,sdine te shkruajne as anglisht pale..


----------



## Ermir

^^Eshte perkthyer nga serbishtja me google translate...


----------



## Dyrrachium

dakort,por prap dy hajvane ngelen...


----------



## KingGenti

Pothuajse e kapem forumin grek me numer postimesh.:cheers:


----------



## Nolt

Ermir said:


> Pse ata te tjeret jane ndryshe?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YU5r0p6.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jIlibtb.png


Cfare ofendime o zot i madh, deshprimi i madh personal i bon kto sene, nejse duhet ndeshku kto postime...


----------



## Drenicaku

Pse *Arberim* BANNED ?


----------



## L1nk1g

Sepse ishte nje perdorues i bere BAN kohe me pare dhe qe kishte krijuar llogari te dyte.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Kosovaret po e pesojne keq, shume prej tyre po perjashtohen nga forumi!... eshte per fajin e tyre apo ketu po ndodh ndonje gje e çuditshme?...


----------



## Kulla

*Link1ng, 


A mund te beni dicka kunder keti personi i cili e ka bere pjesen e veriut te Shqiperise si pjese te Malit te Zi?*






rudonja said:


> Postimi 1







rudonja said:


> Postimi 2


----------



## Dyrrachium

Qyteti Ilir i Shkodres paska qene sllav dhe ne nuk dinim gje... :lol:


----------



## L1nk1g

Faleminderit per sinjalizimin Kulla, e raportova te administratoret :cheers:


----------



## KingGenti

Sa torre qe jane,me ca surrati kane pretendime territoriale ndaj shqiptareve


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

A ka mundesi tani ta fshini kete foton me harten e modifikuar, me ngren neravat kur e shikoj.


----------



## mendje-madhi

E kan ba me ju dal kryeqyteti pak me ne mes se e kane shume ne periferi. Haha...


----------



## 7t

Disa qortime:

1) Fjala 'inkorporon' mund te perkthehet me mire ne 'parashtron'.

2) Fjala 'shqipëtar' eshte shkruar dy here gabim. Shqiptar, pa zanoren ë eshte menyra e duhur.

3) Fjala 'standard' shkruhet me shkronjen t ne fund, standart.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
1).A nuk duhet 'perfshin'?


----------



## 7t

Edhe përfshin mund te perdoretkay:


----------



## L1nk1g

7t said:


> Disa qortime:
> 
> 1) Fjala 'inkorporon' mund te perkthehet me mire ne 'parashtron'.
> 
> 2) Fjala 'shqipëtar' eshte shkruar dy here gabim. Shqiptar, pa zanoren ë eshte menyra e duhur.
> 
> 3) Fjala 'standard' shkruhet me shkronjen t ne fund, standart.


Faleminderit per sinjalizimin :cheers:

Ndersa persa i perket fjales "standard" mesa di, dhe mesa kerkova une trajta e rregullt eshte me d ne fund.



> STANDARD m. sh.
> 
> 1. Send i përgatitur me përmasa, trajtë e cilësi të caktuara, i cili shërben si gjedhe për mallrat që prodhohen në seri. Standardi shtetëror. Standard ndërkombëtar.
> 
> 2. Tërësia e kërkesave, e cilësive dhe e karakteristikave, që përcaktohen si të detyrueshme për një lloj prodhimi, për punimet e ndryshme të ndërtimit etj. Standardet shtetërore. Kërkesat e standardit. Prodhim brenda (jashtë) standardit. Ruan (shkel) standardet. U përgjigjet standardeve.
> 
> 3. fig. Tërësia e kërkesave që paraqiten për diçka, e cila duhet t'i përgjigjet një shkalle të arritur ose një niveli të caktuar; nivel. Standard i lartë (i ulët). Standardi i jetesës niveli që është arritur në jetesën e përditshme, gjendja ekonomike e punonjësve.


----------



## Lum Lumi

E sakte, fjala standard shkruhet me d ne fund.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Kjo temë duhet të qëndrojë e mbyllur, pyetjet rreth forumit mund të bëhen në temën tjetër!.


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## 7t

Tema Nga jeni dhe ku jetoni http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553526 mund te zhvendoset tek forumi Shkurt dhe Shqip. Jam i mendimit se nuk pershtatet ne hyrje te forumit sepse nuk eshte teme me permbajtje ndihmuese/referimi si ato 3 temat e tjera.


----------



## L1nk1g

Po mendoja ta bashkoja me temen "Sa anetare ka forumi". Si mendoni?


----------



## 7t

Aq me mire


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Kush jane moderatoret Shqiptare te ketij forumi ?

Rene1234 dhe L1nk1g ?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

edited..


----------



## KingGenti

Linking,nje serb poston foto te Beogradit tek pjesa e fotove te Kosoves ne forumin tone.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105517232&postcount=2162


----------



## L1nk1g

Mad-Vampire-10 edhe nje here shume faleminderit per punen qe po ben, do t'ja bashkangjis temes se rregullores :cheers:



KingGenti said:


> Linking,nje serb poston foto te Beogradit tek pjesa e fotove te Kosoves ne forumin tone.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105517232&postcount=2162


Faleminderit per sinjalizimin :cheers:


----------



## Dyrrachium

e forte si batute :lol:


----------



## KingGenti

Komedia vazhdon



> Naltmadhni .. ti je ai qe i jep makines ke videoja e tunelit more? E pse rrije gjithe turinj e i pergjigjeshe ashtu tjetrit ? Ska lidhje tunelesh thoje ..shiko si jane urat me gunga ), shaje nga inati rrugen fier vlore.. e budallalleqe te tjera. Thua ta kishe nga pluhuri?...sbesoj.. ne fakt e kishe inatin me ate rruge fantastike qe po perparon aq shpejt, e ne pak muaj mbaron . Sa inat ke more ? Mbaje more inatin, mbaj


icard:


----------



## KingGenti

Nuk duhet toleruar njeri te fyej Vasilin apo kedo tjeter anetar te forumit.


----------



## KingGenti

Linking!!!!



> @ Mad-Vampire...ti je shoferi ke videoja


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106629186#post106629186


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Lere *esenca*-n se nuk po i prish pune askujt! ndoshta me vone do ti kaloje kurioziteti dhe do filloje te jete kontribues serioz ne forum. Perderisa nuk ofendon askend por limitohet thjeshte me pyetje (qesharake) nuk ka perse te merren masa ndaj tij, ndoshta nje paralajmerim i vogel qe pyetjet gjithmone te jene mbi temen perkatese.


----------



## L1nk1g

Merrem une me kete pune. :cheers:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Do ishte mire qe keto tema te spostohen nga Ekonomia dhe Turizmi tek Albanologjia: Arkeologjia  Trashëgimia dhe Monumentet Parqet Kombëtare Arkeologjike Trashëgimia Shqiptare në UNESCO dhe perse jo edhe Objektet Fetare. Nuk ka kuptim sipas meje qe keto tema te jeme tek *Ekonomia dhe Turizmi* kur kemi nje seksion qe i perfaqson me shume si *Albanologjia*


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## Drenicaku

kogja rritje keto dy javet e fundit :cheers:


----------



## Dyrrachium

Propozoj qe ti nderrohet emri i Podujeves ne Besiana...,c'mendoni ?


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Me falni per lapsusin tek "Prishtina" numri eshte 14,560 por ma ka rrumbullakosur Exceli presjen dhjetore


----------



## KingGenti

Kane humbur shume veta nga forumi,nuk po duken me.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Humbi PD-ja prandaj :lol: u zhduken te gjithe pas 23 qershorit. Nuk e ke vene re se i vetmi demokrat qe komenton ketu jam une! me pare ishte plot forumi.


----------



## KingGenti

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Humbi PD-ja prandaj :lol: u zhduken te gjithe pas 23 qershorit. Nuk e ke vene re se i vetmi demokrat qe komenton ketu jam une! me pare ishte plot forumi.


I re pikes.


----------



## Ermir

KingGenti said:


> Kane humbur shume veta nga forumi,nuk po duken me.


Rolexi eshte me pushime ne Principaten Sovrane te Lazaratit...do kohe ta marre veten


----------



## KingGenti

^^
:lol:


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## L1nk1g

Cfare mendimi keni sikur tema Zhvillimet Kombetare te riemerohet ne "Aktualitet", "Ngjarjet e dites" ose thjesht "Lajme" ? Pasi emri eshte shume specifik dhe ndonjehere duket jashte teme te postosh atje lajmet nga trojet shqiptare, por nga ana tjeter nuk kemi nje teme te mirefillte qe te perfshije lajmet dhe zhvillimet nga te gjitha fushat.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Per mua duhet nje teme qe te quhet '' zhvillimet nga Kosova'' madje e pata hapur nje te tille!. Keshtu do clirohej forumi dhe do kishte tema te dedikuara pa interferuar me njera-tjetren... Sa per idene me siper, jam dakord kay:


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Zhvillimet kombetare e perfshijne dhe Kosoven,nuk ka pse te behen ndarje.


----------



## KingGenti

L1nk1g said:


> Cfare mendimi keni sikur tema Zhvillimet Kombetare te riemerohet ne "Aktualitet", "Ngjarjet e dites" ose thjesht "Lajme" ? Pasi emri eshte shume specifik dhe ndonjehere duket jashte teme te postosh atje lajmet nga trojet shqiptare, por nga ana tjeter nuk kemi nje teme te mirefillte qe te perfshije lajmet dhe zhvillimet nga te gjitha fushat.


Me mire ti shkrije bashke 'Diskutimet e Dites' me 'Zhvillime Kombetare' dhe te lije emrin e kesaj te fundit.


----------



## Ermir

+1


----------



## L1nk1g

Kjo nuk ka kuptim, nuk mund te diskutojme se si do e leme cigaren tek "Zhvillimet Kombetare".


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

edit..


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Cka do te ishte shume kaotike duke pare se jane dy temat me aktive te forumit, nuk ka kuptim te shkrihen.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Po ky si titull si te duket! * Aktualitet dhe problematika te ndryshme | Developments and daily issues* ose pa fjalen zhvillime ne fillim.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

L1nk1g said:


> Kjo nuk ka kuptim, nuk mund te diskutojme se si do e leme cigaren tek "Zhvillimet Kombetare".


Jam dakort me *L1nk1g*, ja e le cigaren gjate kohes qe jam ne Itali une....tendencialisht kthehet ne çeshtje *nderkombetare*!!


----------



## Ulpiana

Tema DISKUTIMET E DITES ishte deshte me qene e lire prej dikutimeve per politike dhe per zhvillimet kombetare. Ishte deshte me qene teme e lire, ku bisedohet per gjithcka, qe nuk ka teme te posaqme.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Propozoj qe emertimi anglisht i kesaj temes ("National Secondary Roads") te ndryshohet ne "Regional Roads" ose vetem "Secondary Roads". Ajo "National..." nenkupton qe keto jane rruge kombetare, e rruget kombetare s'mujne me qene edhe dytesore ne te njejten kohe. 

Ose nese dikush tjeter ka ndonje propozim tjeter.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Keshtu i quan edhe shteti sepse deri pak kohe me pare nuk ka pasur shume autostrada dhe keto ishin rruge ''kombetare'' tani dytesore. Pavarsisht kesaj ideja dhe propozimet e tua jane te drejta.


----------



## Lum Lumi

E nese ligji thote ashtu, ajo tjeter pune, po si togfjalesh nuk ka kuptim sepse jane dy sende te kunderta njena me tjetren. Sidoqofte, verzioni shqip osht ne rregull po verzioni anglisht mundet me qene i paqarte per te huajt.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Ne fakt Trim eshte pak a shume e kunderta!!  "National Secondary Roads" ekziston si term ne shume vende anglisht-folese si Britania e Madhe dhe Irlanda, ndersa ligjerisht per sa i perket Shqiperise eshte e gabuar. 

Sipas *DPSHTRR* rruget kategorizohen ne:

Paresore :: *Kombetare*
Dytesore :: *Rajonale*
Tretesore :: *Lokale*

Pra ne kete rast do te ishte: *[AL/RKS] Rrugët Dytësore | Regional Roads* - nese do t'i jepej kuptimi juridik, ose *[AL/RKS] Rrugët Dytësore | National Secondary Roads* - nese do te behet perkthim metafizik.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Pra per te bere temat sa me te qarta e funksionale, e per t'iu permabjtur kuadrin normativ te Drejtorise se Pergjithshme te Rrugeve, temat mund te emertoheshin:


*[AL] Rrugë Kombetare dhe Autostrada | National Roads and Highways* 

ose

*[AL] Rrugë Parësore dhe Autostrada | Primary Roads and Highways 

***

[AL/RKS] Rrugët Rajonale | Regional Roads*

ose 

*[AL/RKS] Rrugët Dytësore | National Secondary Roads

***

[AL/RKS] Rrugët Lokale (Rurale) | Local (Rural) Roads*

ose 

*[AL/RKS] Rrugët Tretësore | Tertiary Roads*​


----------



## Lum Lumi

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Ne fakt Trim eshte pak a shume e kunderta!!  "National Secondary Roads" ekziston si term ne shume vende anglisht-folese si Britania e Madhe dhe Irlanda, ndersa ligjerisht per sa i perket Shqiperise eshte e gabuar.


Po, per Irlande e di, po nuk e di qe edhe Britania ju thote ashtu. Po ne anen tjeter anglisht-folese eshte edhe Amerika. 

Une anglishten e kam ate amerikanen, keshtuqe per veshin tim National Secondary Road osht oxymoron.


----------



## L1nk1g

Kam kenaqesine t'ju prezantoj *AlbanPOLIMI* si moderatorin e ri te forumit shqiptar ne SSC. Suksese dhe pune te mbare :cheers:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Suksese Alban :cheers:


----------



## Prishtinë

Uroj AlbanPOLIMI-n per poziten e re. Gjithashtu i uroj suksese e sidomos uroj te reflektoje paanshmeri ne vendimet e tij ne te ardhmen.

Por me duhet te pyes, e shpresoj te mos keqkuptohem, a ka ndonje ligj (te shkruar apo te pashkruar) ne kete forum qe ndalon zgjedhjen e ndonje moderatori nga Kosova? 

Qe sa vite egziston ky forum, thread-et e Kosoves kane qene gjithnje aktive abdaj edhe njeri fillon te pyes si eshte e mundur qe asnjehere nuk u vendos qe te pakten njeri nga moderatoret te jete Shqiptar i Kosoves?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^
Shpresoj qe ne te ardhmen *Lum Lumi* te jete moderatori kosovar.


----------



## Prishtinë

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> ^^
> Shpresoj qe ne te ardhmen *Lum Lumi* te jete moderatori kosovar.


Edhe une kete shpresoja por me sa po duket deri me tani nje moderator nga Kosova nuk ka per tu be bere ndonjehere. Sinqerisht do doja te dija arsyen e vertete se pse.


----------



## L1nk1g

Prishtinë said:


> Uroj AlbanPOLIMI-n per poziten e re. Gjithashtu i uroj suksese e sidomos uroj te reflektoje paanshmeri ne vendimet e tij ne te ardhmen.
> 
> Por me duhet te pyes, e shpresoj te mos keqkuptohem, a ka ndonje ligj (te shkruar apo te pashkruar) ne kete forum qe ndalon zgjedhjen e ndonje moderatori nga Kosova?
> 
> Qe sa vite egziston ky forum, thread-et e Kosoves kane qene gjithnje aktive abdaj edhe njeri fillon te pyes si eshte e mundur qe asnjehere nuk u vendos qe te pakten njeri nga moderatoret te jete Shqiptar i Kosoves?


Sigurisht qe zgjedhja e moderatorit nuk behet ne varesi te prejardhjes se tij. 
AlbanPOLIMI nuk ishte vetem zgjedhja ime, ai ishte gjithashtu i pelqyer nga Euromoderatoret e tjere per perqendrimin e tij ne tematiken e forumit, gjakftohtesine ne te debatuar dhe mosperfshirjen ne diskutime te karakterit nacionalist :dunno: Nuk dua te keqkuptohem, nuk eshte se jam une apo dikush tjeter qe po e pengon zgjedhjen e moderatorit nga Kosova.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Prishtinë said:


> Edhe une kete shpresoja por me sa po duket deri me tani nje moderator nga Kosova nuk ka per tu be bere ndonjehere. Sinqerisht do doja te dija arsyen e vertete se pse.


I vetmi kandidat i mundshem per moderator Kosovar do te kishte qene *Buki* (njihte anglishten dhe gjuhet sllave dhe ishte shume aktiv ne forum) por pak para se rene1234 te dorhiqej *Buki* u perjashtua. Ne kete kohe *Lum Lumi *filloi te behej aktiv ne forum por ishte teper vone per ta kandiduar moderator!! procesi i zgjedhjes ka filluar disa muaj me pare, kjo eshte arsyeja besoj une. Albani besoj se do te jete nje moderator i mire (sepse ka kapacitete) dhe une e kam kandiduar emrin e tij qe ne fillim sebashku me* RolexAL* :cheers:​


----------



## KingGenti

Kane ikur shume,ja kane bere naften forumit.hno:.


----------



## L1nk1g

Gjithashtu doja t'ju lajmeroja se brenda pak ditesh do te kete dhe nje ndryshim te ri ne ndarjen e seksioneve.

Ky seksion do te kaloje nga kjo pamje :



> Ekonomia dhe Turizmi
> Domestic Industry and the future of Albanian Tourism.
> » Ekonomia | Turizmi


ne kete pamje.



> Ekonomia, Shërbimet Publike dhe Turizmi.
> Domestic Industry, Public Services and the future of Albanian Tourism.
> » Ekonomia | *Shërbimet Publike* | Turizmi


Ne seksionin e ri te Sherbimeve Publike do te perfshihen temat qe kane te bejne me shendetesine, arsimin, sigurine, telekomunikacionin, administrimin e mbetjeve, mjedisin, ujesjelles/kanalizimet, doganat, etj. :cheers: Duke bere kete gje, shpresoj te gjejme zgjidhje perfundimtare per kaosin ne seksionin Shkurt e Shqip.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

KingGenti said:


> Kane ikur shume,ja kane bere naften forumit.hno:.


Pas dy-tre muajsh mund te largohem edhe une


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Pse?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Po pres te me dali nje pune e rendesishme, po ja arrita do kem kohe te limituar.


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Suksese.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Flm :cheers:


----------



## KingGenti

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> ^^ Flm :cheers:


Dhe une kam nje mundesi per te ikur ne Suedi dhe me keqardhje e them,por nuk kthehem me se ky vend nuk ka te ardhme.Shqiperise do i duhen dhe 20 vjet te tjera te kthehet ne vend normal.Kudo jashte eshte ndryshe,edhe bari ndryshon,edhe ne ate m*t Maqedonie,gjysem shtet, gjerat jane me mire se tek ne,ky vend eshte i marre ne qafe nga njerez te papergjegjshem qe e kane udhehequr vendin keto 23 vjethno:.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Suksese dhe shpresojme te te shkoje mbare, vertet standardet e shqiperise jane shume te ulta dhe nuk te lejojne te kesh nje jete dinjitoze. Suedia eshte nje vend i mrekullueshem.


----------



## KingGenti

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Suksese dhe shpresojme te te shkoje mbare, vertet standardet e shqiperise jane shume te ulta dhe nuk te lejojne te kesh nje jete dinjitoze. Suedia eshte nje vend i mrekullueshem.


Po c'jete dinjitoze?.Ketu te gjithe mbijetojne dhe nuk i sigurojne dot vetes gjerat me minimale,ushqimin dhe veshjen.Kam njerez aty ne Suedi dhe nuk kthehem më se qe te çash ne Shqiperi ose duhet te jesh kriminel ose te behesh servil nepermjet partive politike,perndryshe dyert jane te mbyllura.Cdo vend normal i Evropes eshte shekuj para nesh ne gjithcka,ne akoma ne vend numero.


----------



## KingGenti

Ne Shqiperi nuk behet jete normale,hiq parine e Tiranes dhe pjesa tjeter eshte humbetire dhe varferi kudo.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Ne nje vend ku varferia mbizoteron kudo dhe njerezit nuk punojne token, cfare pret tjeter!!!.


----------



## KingGenti

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Ne nje vend ku varferia mbizoteron kudo dhe njerezit nuk punojne token, cfare pret tjeter!!!.


Po pse aq kollaj eshte?.Bujqesia duhet te jete e para ne kete vend,po si te prodhosh dhe ku te shesesh?.Me ndihmen e ketij shteti m*ti?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

KingGenti said:


> Po pse aq kollaj eshte?.Bujqesia duhet te jete e para ne kete vend,po si te prodhosh dhe ku te shesesh?.Me ndihmen e ketij shteti m*ti?


Difektet dhe pergjegjesite e panumerta qe ka shteti per varferine ne kete vend i kemi perseritur pafundesisht... une e kisha fjalen per ato familje qe jane te keputura fare dhe nuk kane buke te hane por token nuk e punojne, jo per te shitur por per mbijetese. Sa te kalosh kufirin shqiptar nuk shikon toke djerre (perjashtim ben kosova).


----------



## 7t

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> I vetmi kandidat i mundshem per moderator Kosovar do te kishte qene *Buki* (njihte anglishten dhe gjuhet sllave dhe ishte shume aktiv ne forum) por pak para se rene1234 te dorhiqej *Buki* u perjashtua. Ne kete kohe *Lum Lumi *filloi te behej aktiv ne forum por ishte teper vone per ta kandiduar moderator!! procesi i zgjedhjes ka filluar disa muaj me pare, kjo eshte arsyeja besoj une. Albani besoj se do te jete nje moderator i mire (sepse ka kapacitete) dhe une e kam kandiduar emrin e tij qe ne fillim sebashku me* RolexAL* :cheers:​


Lum Lumi nuk eshte i pershtatshem si moderator. I mungon 'ftohtesia' dhe eshte gerric me trecerekun e aneteareve te ketij forumi. AlbanPolimi deri sot ka treguar pjekuri dhe ka qene pjesemarres i vazhdueshem ne forumin e Tiranes.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^
*Lum Lumi* eshte zoteri dhe asnjehere nuk ka shkaktuar ose filluar debat me asnjeri nqs nuk eshte provokuar me pare (gjithmone mbron kosoven dhe kosovaret), gjithsesi replikat e tij nuk kane qene asnjehre banale dhe nuk ka perdorur fjalor banal.

Per te qene te drejte duhet te kishte dy moderator ky forum ''njeri kosovar dhe tjetri nga shqiperia''...gjithsesi pune te mbare Albanit si moderator.


----------



## 7t

Je i ri ne forum se di ca flet


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ E ndjek forumin SSC qe ne 2005-en!! dhe forumin shqiptar qe nga fillimet e tij. Ndoshta jam anetar i ri por ne te vertete jam ndjekes i vjeter.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Shqipëria ndër Vite | History through Photography] duhet te kaloje tek seksioni i fotografive.


----------



## KingGenti

Linking&Alban

'umri siptare'

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107581692&postcount=207


----------



## KingGenti

Dhe zgjidhja ishte te fshihej postimi?.:nuts:.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Une i bera nje ''report''!!!.


----------



## KingGenti

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Une i bera nje ''report''!!!.


I bera dhe une dy,hyri ai Yellow_forever dhe i ra per shkurt duke e fshire postimin.Te shkruante nje shqiptar ashtu e kishin hequr me kohe.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Te gjithe ata qe e kane bere nuk ndodhen me mes nesh :dunno:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Do ti shkruaj kryemoderatorit Jan per kete hno: forumi shqiptar eshte gjymtuar (me anetar te perjashtuar) vetem se mbrohet nga sulmet barbare mbi identitetin dhe kombin ndersa shkelesit jane akoma aktiv!!! do kerkoj te merren masa. Do ju shkruaj te gjithe modeve nqs eshte nevoja...


----------



## KingGenti

^^
Ja te presim njehere nje pergjigje nga Linking apo Albani qe te dime se c'ka ndodhur me ate serbin,nese eshte marre ndonje mase apo jo.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ OK, por jam i sigurt se masa do jete qesharake ndersa ne per gjera me te vogla na perjashtojne, le te presim.


----------



## L1nk1g

KingGenti said:


> Linking&Alban
> 
> 'umri siptare'
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107581692&postcount=207


Mund te me adresosh pak temen ku ishte postuar? Tani qe komenti eshte fshire nuk e shoh dot.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ I kane fshire te gjitha komentet! nuk mbajtem asnje screenshots per prove. Ndoshta Genti e ka bere ndonje se une harrova.. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1470092&page=10


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Sidoqofte tani zor se mund te behet gje :dunno:


----------



## KingGenti

Ky poll-i tek Diskutimet e Dites eshte fare pa lidhje :?

'A jeni dakord me paraden e homoseksualeve ne Tirane ne maj? Jepni mendimet tuaja'

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619548


----------



## Ermir

Gabim qe ka rezultuar fale bashkimit te dy temave.


----------



## KingGenti

^^
E mora me mend,po s'eshte kujtuar njeri ta heqi edhe pse eshte ne balline.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Nuk hiqet dot.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Lexoni keto komentet e esenca-s... te shkrijne fare :lol: [AL] Rruga e "Arbërit" | "Arbëri" Road


----------



## Ulpiana

L1nk1g said:


> ^^ Nuk hiqet dot.


Me e nda temen "diskutimet e dites" ne dy tema. 

Tema me e poll dhe me nje postim (cilido) dhe tema tjeter me te gjitha postimet tjera. 

Dhe pastaj me e fshi komplet temen me poll dhe me nje post. Ndoshta kishte me funkcionu? :dunno:


----------



## Lum Lumi

Nji pytje: nese dojme te prezentojme portfolion profesionale te fotografise si anetare te forumit qe mirren me fotografi, ku duhet te hapim temen? 

Falemnderit.


----------



## L1nk1g

Une mendoj se me e arsyeshme mund te jete tek Udhetime :dunno: , gjithsesi mund ta hapesh dhe tek faqja kryesore e seksionit te Fotografise, dhe me pas kaloj une edhe temat e tjerat te ketij karakteri atje.


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## L1nk1g

Pershendetje djema, nuk jam ne Shqiperi dhe per ca kohe do e kem te veshtire te jem aktiv dhe te ndjek me perpikmeri te gjitha zhvillimet ne forum. Per cdo ceshtje qe ju shqeteson do ju lutesha te me kontaktonit me mesazh privat qofte mua, qofte AlbanPOLIMI-n, qe sidoqofte do te vazhdoje punen si gjithnje 
Faleminderit per mirekuptimin :cheers:


----------



## Lum Lumi

Ky specimeni "suvi genije" qe ne temat nderkombetare ne "Highway and Autobahn" shitet kinse i moderuar, ne forumin e serbeve perdore ofendime te renda kunder shqiptareve (dhe nuk eshte i vetem). Termin "Siptari" besoj se nuk kam nevoj ta spjegoj me. Kuptohet qe moderatoret atje asnjehere nuk reagojne ndaj ketyre ofendimeve, madje edhe ne ato tema ku marrin pjese. 










Linku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106694003&postcount=23


----------



## Lum Lumi

Ne te njejten teme, ky specimeni tjeter (qe shkruan ne cirilice), thote, me tone denigruese: "Ka ardhur koha te mesojne nga S... se si ndertohet". 










Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106679980&postcount=16


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Ja paske bere mire qe paske mbajtur screenshots kay: keshtu nese nuk merren masa ndaj tyre (moderatori duhet te na lajmeroje per masat e marra) do te ankohemi tek administratoret dhe kryemoderatori. Nqs kjo nuk mjafton! askush nuk duhet te penalizoje perdoruesit shqiptar ne raste te ngjashme ne te ardhmen...


----------



## Ermir

Te vepronte ashtu moderatori vetem 2 do ngelshin ne forumin serb.

Pastaj, ky Skopje qe vjen e poston foto te Shkupit ketu eshte shume me i keq biles edhe ne DLM, pra anglisht eshte goxha i terbuar.


----------



## Dyrrachium

te dyve i bera report


----------



## Prishtinë

Sikur nje Shqiptar i Kosoves do perdorte tonin e njejte ne cilendo teme qe moti do ishte banuar.


----------



## L1nk1g

Me falni per vonesen, sot ne darke, maksimumi neser do azhornoj statistikat e forumit


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## KingGenti

^^
Shume mire qe na i sjell keto.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Ky specimeni "suvi genije" (perkthim: gjeniu i paster), vazhdon me qendrimet e tij prej rastit psikologjik ne ate forumin e tyne. Ja cka thote (andrron): 

"Me 1999 u luftua beteja ne Koshare-djemte tane (ushtria, verejtje e imja) e mposhten armikun disafish me te armatosur e pergatitun (njeni tha se jane mbajtur si Spartaket duke e pritur ne qetesi _*banden e s...*_ qe vraponte drejt tyne." 

Dhe ne fund te poshtit shton: 

"Mire qe Bechtel i ndertoi keto rruge, dhe shpresoj qe nje dite Rruget e Serbise (ne fakt emri zyrtar i firmes shteterore serbe per mirembajtje te rrugeve osht Korridoret e Serbise, po aq din ky specimeni, verejtje imja) do t'i mirembajne mire." 

Postime te tilla me emertime fyese per shqiptaret ke per cdo dite ne ate forum, ne fakt disave prej tyne edhe ai moderatori i tyne "Bojan9" ua bon like. Asnjehere nuk denohen keta qe i shkruajne ato fyerje e keto "deshira" per "kthimin" e tyne ne Kosove. 

Linku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108081462&postcount=50


----------



## KingGenti

Merret ndonje mase per keta ^^?


----------



## wilison

A Albânia orgulha o mundo por ter sido o berço do cristianismo primitivo, e no império romano, milhares de cristãos, por não negaram o nome poderoso de Jesus Cristo, sofreram o martírio.

E hoje, a Albânia é de maioria cristã? Gostaria de saber dos meus amigos desse ilustríssimo fórum?

Abraços a todos!!!


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

This is a bilingual Albanian/English forum and you can't write in portuguese or any other langauge besides those mentioned above. 

Second, this is not the right thread nor the right forum for thematic religious debates.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

wilison said:


> A Albânia orgulha o mundo por ter sido o berço do cristianismo primitivo, e no império romano, milhares de cristãos, por não negaram o nome poderoso de Jesus Cristo, sofreram o martírio.
> 
> E hoje, a Albânia é de maioria cristã? Gostaria de saber dos meus amigos desse ilustríssimo fórum?
> 
> Abraços a todos!!!


Hoje, a Albânia é um país laico que respeita todas as religiões, sem exceção. Se você quiser falar sobre essas coisas (infelizmente) como disse o moderador, este não é o lugar. :cheers:


----------



## KingGenti

Ca thote ai?Se une skam pare telenovela qe te mesoj gjuhen.


----------



## KingGenti

Nderkohe ky ropshi suvi genije vazhdon si bos te shkruaj si te doje pa e vrare mendjen fare?E bukura eshte se tek tema e pergjithshme e rrugeve ky na pershendeste dhe shqip madje se dhe kishte shqiptare si miq.I semure mendor,i teri dhe i beri.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

KingGenti said:


> Ca thote ai?Se une skam pare telenovela qe te mesoj gjuhen.


Ky Portugezi pyet nese shqiptaret qe ishin katolike qe ne kohen e Romakeve...a jane akoma :lol:


----------



## KingGenti

^^Where is Portugl?


----------



## KingGenti

Keta jane rob te ikur per lesh,ndoshta i shoh une keshtu qe skam fe.:dunno:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Jo, ke te derejte. Keta jane me te vertete te ikur per lesh, per ceshtje te fese e kane trurin dru fare.

He se kemi edhe ne tonet :lol:


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

@*Prishtinë* faleminderit per raportimin, i'u dergua menjehere moderatorit!! kay:

Veç nje kerkese, heren tjeter bej nje 'Report' te postimit, e çdo detaj, kerkese apo material tjeter dergoje nepermjet nje *PM*, pasi kjo teme nuk eshte tamam-tamam per raportime, me shume per sygjerime mbi anen strukturore te forumit !! Per me teper mendoj qe gjithe postimet e meparshme kaotike e jashte teme ne kete _thread_ te fshihen!! 

Per pergjigjie te metejshme kundrejte ankeses do te te kontaktoj une _(ose moderatori i forumit ku ndodhet postimi)_ nepermjet *PM* !! kay:


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

****

Duke marre shkas nga problemet e diteve te fundit, po bej nje rezyme te shkurter ne menyre kronologjike te ngjarjeve dhe aksioneve te ndermarra, duke vene ne dukje rregulloren themelore te forumit, qe mundeson mbarevajtjen sa me te mire te ketij te fundit ||| 

***​*
Disa prej anetareve te forumit shqiptar kane marre denime te ndryshme ne nje periudhe te shkurter kohore nga moderatoret e pergjithshem te forumit per shkak te debateve dhe ofendimeve te ndersjellta naive e te pa justifikueshme kundrejt disa anetareve te forumeve te huaja brenda SSC. 

Kjo ka shpene ne nje vale po aq naive e te pa justifikueshme kundershtimesh publike kundrejt aksioneve te moderatoreve te pergjithshem, te akuzuar per aneshmeri ne vendime, akuza te cilat nese do te ishin te verteta e te vertetuara, rregullorja e pergjithshme e forumit ofron mjete te qarta e te mjaftueshme per te çuar deri ne fund ankesen tuaj. 

Fakti pse 'aksionet publike' jane te pa keshillueshme ne kete prizem, behet pikerisht per faktin se mund te çojne ne perfundime te nxituara apo te gabuara, nese me pare nuk konsultoheni me moderatoret e forumit. Ne rastin konkret pjesa derrmuese e anetareve te denuar kane marre thjeshte nje _paralajmerim_ apo _perjashtim kohor afatshkurter_, ne te shumten e rasteve jo per aksione ofenduese ne vetvehte por thjeshte per tendencen e shkeljes se perseritur apo mosnjohjen e rregullores se forumit, e cila mund te behet lehtesisht objekt denimi me apo pa aneshmeri, e nuk mund te çoje kurresesi ne zgjidhjen e problemit. 

Nje pjese e anetareve kane derguar shqetesimet e tyre nepermjet _'raportimit' _tek moderatoret, e nje pjese tjeter kane derguar nje _'forme peticioni'_ me shqetesimet e tyre tek kryemoderatori i forumit, te dyja forma te lejuara e te keshilluara komunikimi e ankimimi te cilat kane dhene rezultate shume me _pro-pozitive_ perkunder aksioneve te nxituara te diteve te mepareshme.

Prandaj i lutem te gjitheve te tregohen te matur, te qete, e te pakten koherent me bindjet e tyre, 

_e.g. nuk mund te pretendohet se dikush qe moderon forumin eshte i aneshem, e me pas t'i sherbesh "ne nje pjate te argjendte" arsye te nje pas njeshme per denime. _ 

Thene kjo, po postoj nje permbledhje te rregullores baze te forumit, versionin integral te te cilave mund t'a gjeni si ne * ANGLISHT* ashtu edhe ne *SHQIP*: 

*I. Rregullat Themelorë*


*1. Përmbajtja e Shkrimeve*

a) Anëtaret marrin përgjegjësi të plotë për përmbajtjen e shkrimeve të tyre.

b) Çfarë nuk do lejohen:

- fyerjet ndaj anëtarëve të tjerë
- shkrimet me përmbajtje raciste, homofobike dhe shoviniste
- shkrimet me qëllime provokuese për të krijuar sherre 
- sulmet ndaj feve
- krijimi/hapja e temave dhe shkrimeve me po të njëjtën tematikë
- reklamimi i pamiratuar
- festimi i vdekjes së një individi, pavarësisht kombësisë, fesë dhe gjinisë
- të urosh vdekjen e një individi apo ta kërcënosh atë me vdekje
- vendosja e materialeve pornografike, përfshi këtu edhe linke adresash interneti
- krijimi i më shumë se një llogarie, përfshi krijimin e një llogarie ku paraqitesh me një kombësi tjetër vetëm e vetëm për të krijuar sherre me anëtarët e tjerë të forumit
- të përdorësh forumin Skyscrapercity për t'i bërë SPAM një forumi tjetër
- të vendosësh linke dhe materiale me përmbajtje të paligjshme
- të shkruash opinione që bien ndesh me historinë dhe që provokojnë ndjenja si p.sh mohimi i Holokaustit

c) Shkrimet me përmbajtje politike lejohen duke marrë parasysh se do jenë të moderuar më nga afër se shkrimet e tjerë.

d) Anetarët duhet të tregojnë respekt për ngjarje dhe lajme të trishtueshme.

e) Anetarët duhet t'i shqyrtojnë mirë shkrimet përpara se t'i hedhin në forum. Ata duhet t'i përmbahen disa kritereve të thjeshta, si p.sh: A po i përgjigjem një provokuesi? A është i qartë shkrimi im? E lexova mirë temën?


*2. Raportimi i Shkrimeve*

Në fast se ndesheni me një shkrim që iu duket i pahijshëm, mund ta raportoni atë duke përdorur butonin "Report Post" (￼) ose duke i dërguar mesazh privat moderatorit të forumit. Anëtarët nuk duhet t'i përgjigjen provokimeve sepse kjo do krijonte konflikte të panevojshme.


*3. Marrëdhëniet me Moderatorin*

a) Ballafaqimi apo kundërvënia ndaj moderatorit është e papranueshme. Çështjet personale që ju keni me moderatorin duhet t'i zgjidhni nëpërmjet mesazheve private.

b) Sulmet apo kërcënimet ndaj moderatorit janë të papranueshme.


*4. Marrëdhëniet me Anëtarët e Forumit*

Anëtarët duhet të tregohen mendjehapur dhe të paraqesin mendimet e tyre pa paragjykime, sidomos në çështje që lidhen me moralin. Kur ndesheni me një shkrim që iu duket i pavend ose i padrejtë, mund ta kundërshtoni atë duke dhënë argumentat tuaja. Kalimi në sharje personale nuk e mbron argumentin tuaj, përkundrazi.


*5. Shkrimet e Fshira dhe Temat e Mbyllura*

a) Moderatori i fshin shkrimet dhe temat për arsye të caktuara, prandaj rivendosja e po të njëjtit shkrim dhe e po të njëjtës temë është e palejueshme dhe mund të ndëshkohet me pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm. Pezullimi i llogarisë do të thotë mosmarrje pjesë në forum. Mund të kërkoni nga moderatori arsyen e fshirjes së shkrimit apo temës në mënyrë që të mënjanohen situata të pakëndshme në të ardhmen.

b) Moderatori i mbyll temat për arsye të caktuara, prandaj rihapja e po të njëjtës temë apo një teme që i kushtohet temës së mbyllur, është e palejueshme dhe mund të ndëshkohet me pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm. Mund të kerkoni nga moderatori arsyen e mbylljes së temës.


*6. Shkeljet/Ndëshkimet/Përjashtimet dhe si duhet të ballafaqohemi me to:

a) Ka tre lloje kufizimesh - ndëshkimet (përfshi paralajmërimet), pezullimet dhe përjashtimet. N.q.s ju apo një shok i juaji është ndëshkuar, pezulluar apo përjashtuar nga forumi, mund t'i kërkoni moderatorit arsyen pse ka ndodhur kjo gjë.

b) Hapja e një teme që i kushtohet ndëshkimit, pezullimit apo përjashtimit të një anëtari është e palejueshme. Tema të tilla do fshihen dhe rihapja e tyre nga ju çon në pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm.

c) Moderatori ka të drejtën t'i kufizojë pjesëmarrjen një anëtari në një apo disa pjesë të caktuara të forumit. *


*7. Llogaritë Shtesë*

a) Ndalohet rreptësisht hapja e llogarive shtesë.

b) Ndalohet regjistrimi për herë të dytë gjatë kohës së pezullimit të llogarisë tuaj apo pas përjashtimit të përhershëm nga forumi.


*8. Puna e Moderatorit*

Moderatori mundohet me përpjekjet e tij ta moderojë sa më mirë që është e mundur forumin (kjo është e diskutueshme, sidomos në forumet e tjerë). Puna e moderatorit është vullnetare dhe brenda kufirit të kohës së lirë që ai ka. Prandaj do ishte e paarsyeshme që anëtarët të presin nga moderatori të jetë gjthmonë i pranishëm në forum duke moderuar çdo shkrim dhe çdo temë në çdo kohë.

Duhet ta merrni këtë gjë parasysh përpara se ta akuzoni moderatorin se nuk po e bën punën e tij siç duhet.


*\\* 
Pra per te rikapitulluar e lidhur rregulloren me çeshtjen konkrete, per çdo ankese te natyres se _'raportimit te nje parregullsie'_ mund te me drejtoheni mua ose *L1nk1g* personalisht nepermjet nje mesazhi privat (*PM*) ose drejtepersedrejti moderatorit te interesuar, qofte ky moderator forumi apo moderator i pergjithshem!! 

Per çdo veprim naiv e te nxituar qe mund te shpjeri automatikisht ne paralajmerim ose me keq akoma ne denim, askush nuk ka mundesine apo poziten t'ju ndihmoje *//*


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## Elianto

Ka ca dite qe websiti i SSC po behet problematik... tentoj ta hap dhe me thote, faqja nuk gjendet... pastaj qellon qe del normalisht, dhe ne moment zhduket prape... mos po beni ndonje ristrukturim?


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Nuk e di me thene te drejten nuk besoj. Ndoshta ndonje problem serveri ose lidhjeje.


----------



## Ulpiana

Sa per informatë.

Njerez, "useri" i forumit "suvi genije", ne temen e rrugeve te Shqiperise e perdori emrin serb VALONA per qytetin Vlorë. 

Pas intervenimit te Lumit, Ushtarit, e edhe intervenimit tim qe duhet te thuhet Vlore ne Anglisht, erdhi "useri" shqiptar i forumit tonylondon, si i mençur :nuts:, dhe i tha moderatorit me i fshi postimet. 

Moderatori nderkombetar i fshiu postimet tona dhe mbeti emri serb VALONA per qytetin e Vlores, duke ju falenderu tonylondonit.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Ky "suvi genije" vjell vner e ofendon ne menyren me te rende shqiptaret ne forumin serb. Per kete kam sjell edhe screenshot e postime konkrete ketu, po asgje nuk u nderrmorr. 

Per hajer na kjofte.


----------



## Ulpiana

^^


----------



## L1nk1g

Sic ju eshte thene dhe me perpara, do te ishte me efikase nese keto raportime do t'jau drejtonit Euromoderatoreve apo Administratoreve te forumit, pasi ne raport me seksionet e tjera moderatoret shqiptare jane anetare te thjeshte si ju.

Dhe meqe ra fjala, Valona eshte (edhe) Italisht. Pavaresisht kesaj kjo nuk me duket dicka kaq e madhe, thjesht nje arsye per tu kapur. Njelloj sikur ne forumin shqiptar te na thonin pse i themi Shkupi dhe jo Skopje.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Jo ne forumin shqiptar i themi Shkupi se po flasim shqip, ndersa ne forumin nderkombetar perdoren vetem emertimet zyrtare te qyteteve ne anglisht, dmth thuhet Vlore, e jo "Valona". Serbet Durresit i thojne "Drac" dhe po te perdorej ajo fjale ne seksionin nderkombetar prap do te ishte gabim dhe me qellim te keq (duke e njohur "opusin" e atij specimenit e dijme te gjithe me cfare qellimi eshte). 

Per ate punen te ankesave te euromodet, une ate pune nuk e bej. Heren e fundit kur e perdora "report" dhe u ankova per ofendime te renda, ai euromodi i tyne me dha infracion me arsyetimin banal "wasting moderation time".


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ "Wasting moderation time" paska infraction edhe per nje gje te tille :hilarious: kjo eshte gjeja me patetike qe kam degjuar ndonjehere duke konsideruar faktin se nje detyre ka moderatori "te degjoje ankesat" dhe me fakte te prezantuara te jep kete denim! hno: ketu nuk ka arsyetim qe te qendroje, kjo eshte nje tallje dhe fyerje ndaj perdorueseve shqiptare...


----------



## Prishtinë

Lum Lumi said:


> Heren e fundit kur e perdora "report" dhe u ankova per ofendime te renda, ai euromodi i tyne me dha infracion me arsyetimin banal "wasting moderation time".


Kesaj i bjen: "hyp se t'vrava, zhdryp se t'vrava". m))


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## Albinfo

A ka moderator aty a jo? hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108933730&postcount=6381


----------



## Prishtinë

Albinfo said:


> A ka moderator aty a jo? hno:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108933730&postcount=6381


Sipuljac po e perdor kete foto si per ironi sepse ai eshte kundershtari me i madh i felliqesirave naci-cetnike ne ate forum. 

Ku eshte ai fat qe forumi serb te kishte me shume anetare te tille si Sipuljac. Ne nje situate te tille, ndoshta edhe do mund te bashkepunonim mes vete.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

*Albinfo* çfare shkruhet ne foto?!


----------



## Prishtinë

^^ Hajde, ari i gjyshit, hajde thuaj ship-tar.

Perndryshe, personi ne foto eshte Dobrica Cosic, i ashtuquajturi babai i nacionalizmit serb.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

OK! Rrofsh!!  Gjithsesi nga sa vura re ne pergjithesi, me aq sa mund te kuptosh nepermjet google translate, nuk me duket si diskutim i skajshem, perkundrazi...


----------



## Prishtinë

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> OK! Rrofsh!!  Gjithsesi nga sa vura re ne pergjithesi, me aq sa mund te kuptosh nepermjet google translate, nuk me duket si diskutim i skajshem, perkundrazi...


E vetmja gje qe me pengon aty eshte se ende vazhdon te perdoret termi fyes per Shqiptaret si popull: siptari dhe sipci. 

E kam pare se Singidunum ju ka terhjekur verejtjen per kete gje para disa ditesh por shumica e naci-shovinisteve aty vazhdojne ta perdorin dhe nuk ndeshkohen dot e as qe fshihen postimet qe permbajne kete term fyes.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Ai qe e ka postu ate foto/grafike nuk osht shovinist, po njeri nga me te moderuarit atje. Ai qe Dobrica Cosici, i vetequajtuni "baba" i kombit serb, mban ne dore osht udheheqesi i nje grupi neo-fashist nacionalist ne Serbi. Ideja osht qe Cosici osht edhe "baba" i tyne, e udheheqesi shpirtnor.

E edhepse ai ua paska terheq vemendjen, ja ku e ke kete qe vazhdimisht e perdor ate fjale ofenduese dhe as qe i osht fshire, e as qe po shoh se eshte denu ky postues.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Qe, nje e fresket: 










Askush nuk mundet te me bind qe keto nuk i lexon euromodi, moderatori i forumit serb, qe me shume kujdes e lexon edhe kete teme. Behet fjale per fjalen numer 5 (duke perfshire edhe simbolin @ si fjale ne vete, per ata qe nuk e kuptojne alfabetin cirilik). 

Ja ku e ka linkun: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109007203&postcount=6401


----------



## Prishtinë

^^ Reported. kay:


----------



## erik313

Ky Boza KG na qenka patriot i Drenices .


----------



## Prishtinë

erik313 said:


> Ky Boza KG na qenka patriot i Drenices .


Une i Shumadise. :banana: :lol:


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Nuk di t'iu them nese moderatori i sheh e i anashkalon, apo perdor nje meter 'me te bute' gjykimi, por nje gje qe me eshte bere e ditur nga admin-i eshte se postimet ne cirilik jane te pa detektueshme nga motori i kerkimit i forumit, prandaj per raste konkrete eshte gjithmone i nevojshem nje raportim i postit perkates. Kejo si 'njohes i forumit' !! 

Miqesisht do t'u sygjeroja te gjitheve _(ne vija te pergjithshme)_ mos te harxhojne kohen dhe nervat gjithe diten duke vrojtuar forumet e rajonit si _'the eye of sauron'_ duke prishur gjakun per batuta, shprehje e gjera e vogla shpesh fare pa vlere. 

Pare nga nje prizem tjeter mund te behej i njejti paralelizem me shprehje si 'sllavo-maqedon' 'fyromsa' 'cetnik' etj, etj qe po te mbaheshe metri i gjykimit i atille qe te çensurohej e te ndalohej gjithçka, sinqerisht edhe mua do te me ngriheshin disi nervat qe anetaret e moderatoret nga jashte te qendronin gjithe diten duke 'vezhguar' temat e forumit tim e duke u ankuar e duke çensuruar çdo gje, do te behej thjeshte nje anarki qe nuk do t'ja vlente me te shpenzoje kohe duke sjelle materiale, kur me pas do te fshiheshin per nje fjale/gjysem-fjale/interpretim....

Nga ana tjeter nese dikush eshte aktiv ne nje diskutim, e perdoren ne menyre te drejtperdrejte fjale e shprehje fyese, ka gjithe te drejten e zotit t'i raportoje pa problem e moderatori ka per detyrim t'i shqyrtoje te gjitha. Nje gje e çuditshme qe kam vene re eshte se prej/nga forumi shqiptar ka dhjetra ankesa ne dite, por njekohesisht numrin me te ulet te raportimeve!! ^^  E kemi pak ne gjak kete shpirtin e anarkise dhe vetegjyqesise, e per fat te keq as forumi nuk ka mundur t'i shpetoje!!


----------



## erik313

O Bozo , ku je pash syt e ballit , te kena patriot te Drenices edhe duhet me te bo muhabet , merr vesh ti shqip bile edhe po na lexon .


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

*Alban* emri FYROM eshte emri kushtetues i Maqedonise dhe nuk eshte term fyes (nese merret si i tille)! ndersa termat e shpikur nga sllavet kane nje konotacion ofendues kundrejt shqiptareve ne pergjithesi. Nuk mund te krahasohen termat pezhorative qe perdoren nga Serbet ne gjuhen e tyre me FYROM?.


----------



## Drenicaku

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Eshte e vertete, edhe justifikimi qe dha ishte kot :nuts: kjo teme nuk e ka vendin tek Shkurt e Shqip edhe sepse nuk ka vizibilitetin e duhur ne kete seksion.


Ky problem duhet te zgjidhet nga moderatoret tane te nderuar me vete iniciative, duke kerkuar sqarim me te detajuar nga Jan, dhe gjithashtu duke i japur arsyet Jan-it se pse ky thread nuk perkon ketu. Nese nuk gjindet zgjidhja, ateher do te mund ta hapnin (vete ata) nje thread te ri ne te cilin do te jipeshin verejtjet paraprakisht se qka lejohet e qka nuk lejohet te postohet ne nje thread te tille, me nje fjale te sqarohet qfare kishte gabim ne threadin e vjeter qe te mos perseritet perseri. Nuk e di nese kane ndermarr diqka keta modet tane por nese kane ndermar, ateher e meritojme te dijme se qfare po ndodh.

Me gjithe respektin qe kam per te dy modet tane, ata shume shpesh nuk e kryejn punen per te cilen jane ngarkuar ashtu si duhet. Ata zakonisht presin derisa te ndezet debati dhe te shperthejne akuzat dhe kundertheniet mes antareve qe nganjehere rezultojne edhe me bann. Une si antar i ketij forumi, kerkoj nga te dy moderatoret shqiptar qe te kujdesen me shume dhe te jene me transparent, sepse keto gjera nuk jane cikerrima dhe tek e fundit kjo eshte puna e juaj, andaj kryjeni si duhet ose lironi rrugen.


----------



## Drenicaku

Pershendetje!

Djema,duke e pare se po kemi shum foto te vjetra te qyteteve tona te ndryshme si nga Kosova, Shqiperia, ashtu edhe nga trevat tjera shqiptare, te cilat duke mos pasur nje organizim adekuat se ku mi vendos, po vendosen neper thread-et egzistuese, ku parashihen te postohen vetem fotot e reja, propozoj per nje intervenim te vogel ne seksionin e fotografise.
Une propozoj qe ne kete seksion (shih foton me poshte) te shtohen edhe 2, konkretisht 3 tema te reja, te cilat tema do ti kishin thread-et e veqanta te secilit qytet veq e veq. Keto 3 tema te kene modelin e njejte me 3 temat ekzistuese (shih me portokalli: Shqipëria, Kosova dhe Trevat shqiptare), por te jene retro, apo te dedikuara vetem per foto te vjetra.










Ne cdo teme, perveq qyteteve perkatese, te shtohet edhe nje thread i veqante p.sh ne temen per Kosoven, perveq qyteteve, te shtohet edhe _Kosova retro_, dedikuar fotove nga Kosova qe nuk ju dihet sakt vendi.

Gjithashtu _Shqipëria ndër Vite | History through Photography_ mundesisht te shuhet dhe fotot qe jane te vendosura ne te, te zhvendosen ne threadet perkatese qe do te krijohen. 
Ndersa threadi _Fotografia Shqiptare_ qe gjendet ne sektorin e _Albanologjise_, te zhvendoset ne sektorin e fotografise, me konkretisht ne temen e re _Shqipëria retro_.



Mendoj se kjo kishte me qene zgjedhja ideale per nje organizim sa me te mire te fotografive ne forumin tone. Kjo duke pare rremujen qe po behet ne temat e fotografive dhe deshiren time (dhe jo vetem) per me pas qasje sa me te lehte ne fotografite e vjetra te qyteteve tona.

:cheers:


----------



## Drenicaku

^^
Qfare mendoni djema? Ku jane moderatoret?


----------



## Prishtinë

Drenicaku said:


> ^^
> Qfare mendoni djema? Ku jane moderatoret?


Mu pom pelqen ideja. Per tjeret se di. :dunno:


----------



## L1nk1g

Dhe une jam shume dakord me idene kay: Te shpresojme qe do te gjej zbatim. Keto dite do te hap temat.


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## Drenicaku

L1nk1g said:


> Dhe une jam shume dakord me idene kay: Te shpresojme qe do te gjej zbatim. Keto dite do te hap temat.


kay:


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Ne pergjithesi jam shume dakord me propozimin e Drenicakut ne lidhje me riorganizimin e seksionit te fotografive.

E vetmja pike, per te cilen mendoj ndryshe eshte pikerisht tema "Fotografia Shqiptare" qe i perket nenforumit te Albanologjise. Edhe pse me material te perkufizuar, besoj se kjo teme duhet te ruhet si nje tematike e dedikuar fotografeve Shqiptare dhe lindjes se fotografise Shqiptare. 

Pra, duhet te ruhet si nje burim informacioni historik persa i perket themelimit te fotografise Shqiptare dhe fotografive te rralla qe perputhen me autoret/fotografet e pare Shqiptare.

Ndoshta praktikisht diferencat midis nje teme te tille dhe nje teme te tipit 'Retro Albania' jane shume te vogla dhe jo-lehte te dallueshme mirepo besoj qe ne qoft se aty postohet materiali i duhur, tema ne fjale mbetet vlere e shtuar per nenforumin e Albanologjise.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

" se fshatari nga vatra ty s'te ndan....o i vogel o partizan " : me pak fjale...


----------



## L1nk1g




----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Cuna mos e banalizojme temen si gjithmone, per çdo shqetesim kontaktoni nepermjet *PM* !!


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Alban, sinqerisht nuk besoj se ngritja e shqetesimeve kryesore te forumit perben _banalizim te temes_...
Dikur kemi qene 25-30 anetare te rregullt, cdokush ndihmonte ndjeshem me kontributin e tij madhore dhe te perkushtuar. Tashme kemi mbetur maksimumi _nja 5 kokra_ dhe dita dites deshira e mire per te vazhduar te kontribuojme per te miren e forumit vazhdon e zhbehet me gjithcka qe ndodh ndaj nesh. 

Sic ja ka nisur, ky forum do te zhbehet shume shpejt qofte nga penalizimimet qe ndermeren ndaj nesh nga kalamaq te merzitur nga jeta si puna e atij pisit sirin dun dum apo si k*rin e ka, qofte nga _mos-deshira_ jone per te mos vazhduar me punen qe kemi nisur nen kushtet aktuale...


----------



## Gizzan

*2mars1444* & *Lum Lumi* Banned?hno:


----------



## Nolt

Gizzan said:


> *2mars1444* & *Lum Lumi* Banned?hno:


Hulumtova pak i kqyra postimet e fundit te Lumit dhe koka pas "kap" me moderatorin Singidunum per ceshtjen e bannerit te Prizrenit qe po shkrun Prizren, Serbia. Edhe ky mod koka nga Beogradi, eh...

Disa here ju lut Jan-it per pergjigje aj as qe e paska marr parasysh, ...

Ketu fillon debati mes tij dhe modit: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109327324&highlight=#post109326965


----------



## Gizzan

Me vjen shume keq per kete,ishin anetare aktiv dhe kontribues te mdhej i keti forumi.. :/


----------



## Festin

Jam dakord me te tjeret.

Personalisht jam ndoshta nje prej atyne qe nuk kontribojme diqka per forum, perveq llafe thjeshta.
Edhe pse nuk i kam gjith mendimet e njejta me Lumin jan njerz sikur qe me ka prun ne ket forum dhe qe vazhdoj te vi. 
Mu me intereson zhvillimi ne Kosove dhe foto e klipe jan numer 1 per nesh ne ket forum.

Besoj qe esht koha qe edhe ju nderuar moderator te mos lejoni shkeljen e shqiptarin ne ket forum. Dini nga ku jeni.

Ne qoft qe nuk perdoret banner i Lumi sipas pelqimit e tij, atehere mos te perdoret hiq!


Shqiptarit nuk ju lejohet qe te shkruan qka te don ne faqen e autobahnit ne Highway kurse shkau bon qka don. 
Besoj qe duhet te ket bisedime per moderators serb ne ket forum..


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Besoj se nuk duhet te kalojme me akuza kundrejt moderatoreve sepse ata e kane shpjeguar pozicionin e tyre ne kete forum.



AlbanPOLIMI said:


> shpesh 'puna' e moderatorit ketu keqkuptohet.
> 
> Forumi ka nje hierarki, administrator, euromod, moderator forumi dhe anetar i thjeshte. Moderatoret e forumit shqiptar kane, po, mundesi moderimi brenda forumit te tyre, por ne 'arenen nderkombetare' jane anetare te thjeshte si çdokush tjeter. Ne nje ankimim qe mund te behet kundrejt nje euromodi apo administratori te forumit, fjala jote dhe e imja kane te njejten peshe.


----------



## Festin

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Besoj se nuk duhet te kalojme me akuza kundrejt moderatoreve sepse ata e kane shpjeguar pozicionin e tyre ne kete forum.


Lexova ne threadin ku diskutohet qeshtja e bannerit e Prizrenit, dhe e pash qe isha u kudshum per postimin ketu.

Per ata ju kerkoj falje moderatoreve ketu.

Per problemi esht shqiptaru-serb, dhe une vetem nje zgjedhje e shoh per momentin.

Hapja e nje faqe te re ku mundemi te gjith shqiptar me postu foto e klipe te vendlinjes. Pa ndonje intervim etniciteti. Por per me funksionu ky alternativ duhet patjeter ju qe jeni kontribues ne ket forum me foto e klipe nga trojet shqiptare.


----------



## Prishtinë

Se sa eshte e degradume e drejta me qene Shqiptar ne kete forum me se miri e deshmon rasti i Lum Lum-it. 

Paramendone, dikush nga forumi serb e merr ilegalisht foton e tij dhe e poston si baner me mbishkrimin "Prizren, serbia". Kur Lum Lumi kerkon sqarime (ne vendin e duhur dhe te personat e duhur) se pse nuk eshte marre pelqimi i tij si autori i fotos ai si "shperblim" merr ban-in e perhershem. 

Cdo koment tjeter eshte i tepert.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Eshte e vertete qe perjashtimi i *Lum Lumit* dhe shume te tjereve me pare, ku perdodoret nje mase gjykimi sipas deshires se moderatorit ne kundershtim te plote me rregulloren, kane krijuar mosbesim mes nesh, por, nuk duhet te harrojme se per kete jemi paralajmeruar disa here nga moderatoret. 

Modi Shqiptar *rene1234* beri menjane dhe u largua pikerisht per kete situate te krijuar.

E thashe, nen keto rrethana duhet qe cdo koment jashte forumit Shqiptar duhet te jete i moderuar pa ju dhene shkas modeve te aplikojne ''rregulloren'' sipas deshires se tyre. Po ta lexoni me kujdes rregulloren do te shikoni qe nje mod i gjendur ne nje situate te caktuar mund te marre nje mase "jashte rregullores" pikerisht sepse rregullorja eshte nje mjet rregullativ qe sherben per moderimin dhe mbarvajten e forumit dhe jo nje "*kushtetute*", nuk duhet te shihet si e tille sepse nuk eshte!. Ky forum eshte nje prone private dhe si e tille (pronari) ben rregullat qe deshiron dhe emron moderatoret qe mendon me te pershtatshem per te moderuar forumin sipas shteteve perkatese... mos te harrojme qe puna e modit nuk eshte e paguar por teresisht vullnetare.

Menyra me e mire per ta trajtuar kete problem eshte duke raportuar komentet negative pa u bere pjese e debateve qe ne te shumten e rasteve percillen me perjashtime si ky hno: *Lum Lumi* duhej thjeshte te ndiqte rruget legale dhe do ta kishte zgjidhur problemin e tij. Kryeoderatori e largoi imazhin te cilin Lumi pretendoi qe kishte copyright! hapat e metejshem duhet te ishin legale dhe jo diskutime me modin i cili kishte bere shkelje...cfar u fitua nga egjitha kjo!.


----------



## Guest

Lumi mund t'ju drejtohet edhe Google-it per t'u ankuar rreth copywrite infringement te kesaj faqje, dhe per mostrajtimin e minoriteteve edhe per fjalorese gjuhen e urrejtjes qe shihet here pas here nga disa anetare ketu:


----------



## Drenicaku

M'vjen keq per Lumin, ishte njeri nder kontribuesit mat mdhenj ketu >(>(


----------



## Festin

Drenicaku said:


> M'vjen keq per Lumin, ishte njeri nder kontribuesit mat mdhenj ketu >(>(


Dakord me ty. 
Me ka shku mendja me hap nodnje forum apo faqe te re ku mundemi me vazhdo me postu foto te reja.

A ka ndonje interese nga dikush tjeter? Sidomos per sigurim ne qoft qe behet dikush ban ketu.

Qe dy here qe kam derguar mesazh adminit per qeshtjen e Lumi dhe per moderatorin serb. Por nuk ka mar ndonje pergjigjje. Problemi esht qe atyne ju lejohet provokatimet kurse pergjigjja nga nesh nuk lejohet.


----------



## Prishtinë

Festin said:


> Dakord me ty.
> Me ka shku mendja me hap nodnje forum apo faqe te re ku mundemi me vazhdo me postu foto te reja.


E vetmja arsye pse une, per vehte, vazhdoj me mbete pjese e ketij forumi eshte inati, asgje tjeter. Me terheqjen tone eventuale vetem serbet do dilnin fitues, prandaj nuk e mbeshtes kete ide. 

Une e di qe qellimi i serbeve eshte qe te gjithe anetaret kontribues te forumit tone gradualisht, nje nga nje, te perjashtohen dhe keshtu forumi Shqiptar te mbetet nje forum i parendesishem me anetare pakurrizor (qe nuk guxojne te kundershtojne askend kur flet dicka kunder Shqiptareve), me foto te vjetra, me mungese informacionesh aktuale, pa diskutime konstruktive, pra nje hije e brishte e forumeve tjera me te fuqishme ne SSC.

Ne terheqjen tone, gjithashtu, do i ipej shansa serbeve qe me kriju me shume tema per Kosoven duke e kriju iluzionin, te pakten ne kete forum, se Kosova ende eshte pjese e serbise. Kete kenaqesi nuk do t'ja lejoj sa t'jam gjalle.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

O Gandhi i SSC, cilet jane "pakurrizor" ("jokurrizorë" ne gjuhen shqipe) sipas teje, ata 150+ anetaret e forumit shqiptar qe nuk kane interes te merren me luftera virtuale me bolet posht e larte?! 

Mos ndoshta jane ata 4-5 qe jane perjashtuar qe me raste ja kane "futur pak ne grusht" ?! 

Jo per gje po shume ketu nuk jane perjashtuar as per "lufte virtuale" _e.g. Illyrian_Patriot, Tartanzani, Libofsharaku (apo Buki )_ jane denuar gjate nje periudhe kohore per idiotizma e tejkalim te kufirit te pranueshem ne debate koti me njeri-tjetrin, madje as per ate, por per faktin se nderkohe qe kane qene ne _temporary Brig_ nuk u eshte duruar 2-3 dite deri ne skadencen e kohes se denimit, por kane hapur profile paralele, qe shpesh kane sherbyer per te sulmuar verbalisht moderatoret!

Ti do thuash, çdo gje injektohet nga sfera politike dhe keto 'inctitucionet paralele' na i kane nxirre jeten e çare k* gjithe keto kohe sa tani nuk jetojme dot pa to....

Prandaj une personalisht te pakten, vazhdoj i qendroj mendimit, si per anetaret ashtu edhe euromodet, e ia u kam bere te qarte te dyja paleve, se çeshtjet shqyrtohen njera pas tjetres, e secila ka peshen e vete, nuk mund te fusesh asgje "ne nje thes" !! 

Prandaj edhe kjo qe po bejme tani eshte shkelje e hapur e rregullores, e cila nuk parashikon "debat publik" per çeshtje denimesh, per vete faktin se dikush qe e ka ndjekur siperfaqesisht apo e sheh per here te pare diskutimin mendon kush e di çfare ka ndodhur...sulm taleban...shkelje e te drejtave te njeriut...gjenocid!! :sleepy:


----------



## Festin

Prishtinë said:


> E vetmja arsye pse une, per vehte, vazhdoj me mbete pjese e ketij forumi eshte inati, asgje tjeter. Me terheqjen tone eventuale vetem serbet do dilnin fitues, prandaj nuk e mbeshtes kete ide.
> 
> Une e di qe qellimi i serbeve eshte qe te gjithe anetaret kontribues te forumit tone gradualisht, nje nga nje, te perjashtohen dhe keshtu forumi Shqiptar te mbetet nje forum i parendesishem me anetare pakurrizor (qe nuk guxojne te kundershtojne askend kur flet dicka kunder Shqiptareve), me foto te vjetra, me mungese informacionesh aktuale, pa diskutime konstruktive, pra nje hije e brishte e forumeve tjera me te fuqishme ne SSC.
> 
> Ne terheqjen tone, gjithashtu, do i ipej shansa serbeve qe me kriju me shume tema per Kosoven duke e kriju iluzionin, te pakten ne kete forum, se Kosova ende eshte pjese e serbise. Kete kenaqesi nuk do t'ja lejoj sa t'jam gjalle.



Respekt per mendimin tende, dhe absolutisht e pranoj.
Por qka do ta bejm kur behet ndonje anetar banned? Sikur puna te Lumi, esht nje nga kontribuesit ma te madh. Ne kohen e fundit ka pas mas shum kontribues dhe esht lajm i mire. Por ndoshta ish kan mire me pat ndonje forum reserve ose mu krijo nje rrjet ku mundet kontakti me vazhdo...


----------



## Prishtinë

Festin said:


> Respekt per mendimin tende, dhe absolutisht e pranoj.
> Por qka do ta bejm kur behet ndonje anetar banned? Sikur puna te Lumi, esht nje nga kontribuesit ma te madh. Ne kohen e fundit ka pas mas shum kontribues dhe esht lajm i mire. Por ndoshta ish kan mire me pat ndonje forum reserve ose mu krijo nje rrjet ku mundet kontakti me vazhdo...


Nuk kemi cka me bo. Perderisa i kemi keta moderator qe i kemi, duhet me duru. Shprese per dite me te mira.


----------



## Guest

A nuk ekziston akoma forumi i krijuar nga 7t? S'ja mbaj mend emrin si e kishte..


----------



## Festin

SADOSI said:


> A nuk ekziston akoma forumi i krijuar nga 7t? S'ja mbaj mend emrin si e kishte..


Aj esht lajm i mire. Pash qe edhe Ulpiana kish postu foto nga "Lumi" dhe keshtu bile vazhdon puna e tij.


----------



## Driti_London

Ju kisha lutur moderatorve te na tregojne se a eshte perjashtuar perkohesisht Lum Lumi apo eshte perjashtuar pergjithmone, si dhe arsyen e vertete te perjashtimit te anetarit me te vyeshem te forumit Shqiptar.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Driti_London said:


> Ju kisha lutur moderatorve te na tregojne se a eshte perjashtuar perkohesisht Lum Lumi apo eshte perjashtuar pergjithmone, si dhe arsyen e vertete te perjashtimit te anetarit me te vyeshem te forumit Shqiptar.


Moderatoret shqiptar jane thjeshte "kujdestar" te forumit te tyre e nuk kane shume 'ze' ne kapitullin e perjashtimeve, perkunder euromodeve. 

Ka nje teme perkatese ne forum te quajtur *Why was I banned / brigged / given an infraction* ku gjithkush mund te kontaktoje ne menyre te drejtperdrejte me Euromodet dhe Adminet per çdo shqetesim. 

*\\* Kjo teme ku po diskutojme nuk eshte menduar per keto lloj diskutimesh, por per çeshtje teknike dhe strukturore rreth forumit shqiptar _(formati, permiresime, risi, shqetesime)_. Do t'u lutesha te gjitheve t'a mbanim te tille!! *//*

Per çdo pyetje apo shqetesim mund te kontaktohen moderatoret/euromodet/adminet nepermjet *PM* _(dhe gjeja me e rendesishme te behet durim 1-2 apo 12 ore deri sa te merret pergjigjie, pasi askush nuk eshte ne forum 24/24 dhe shpesh mungesa e durimit ka çuar ne veprime te nxituara qe kane rezultuar ne paralajmerime apo infraksione)_!!


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Sipas kerkeses se anetareve kam hapur temen: 

*[AL] Plani Kombëtar Për Territorin | National Urban Policy Framework and Action Plan* ku mund te postohen lajme, risi dhe materiale multimediale apo topografike nga planifikimi i territorit ne te gjithe Republiken e Shqiperise, Lajme nga sektori i administratave vendore, reformes administrative, nderhyrjeve ne territor te kryera nga INUK e çdo gje tjeter brenda sferes se planifikimit te territorit, duke e lene temen *[AL] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects* siç dikton vete emri per projekte konkrete nga Shqiperia, e duke sistemuar keshtu nje here e mire ne nje teme perkatese pjesen e planifikimit te territorit.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Mire bere qe e hape nje teme te tille por une do kisha nje sugjerim. Si thua sikur te ndryshohej titulli i temes, nga ai aktual ne *[AL/RKS] Planet kombetare per territorin*


----------



## 7t

@AlbanPolimi

Ca kuptimi ka tema per "Redaktimin ne Wikipedia" te artikujve shqiptare ne faqen hyrese te forumit qe ka lidhje me arkitekturen dhe urbanistiken?


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Te them te drejten vendin nuk e kam zgjedhur une, eshte vendosur disi 'me unanimitet' !! Gjithsesi ideja ishte per te qene _'ne evidence'_ .

Meqe ra fjala une vazhdoj t'a kem shume per zemer ate projekt, por thjeshte nuk kam gjetur dot kohen e mjaftueshme per t'i hyre asaj pune...


----------



## 7t

Nuk jam kunder hapjes se temes por tema si teme qe eshte me tematiken qe ka mund te zhvendoset tek forumi i Albonologjise ose tek Shkurt dhe Shqip. Temat ne hyrje te forumit sherbejne si referenca per tematiken e forumit. Kjo qe hape dhe ngjite ti nuk ka lidhje me tematiken e forumit dhe si rrjedhoje duket e papershtatshme ne faqen hyrese te tij.


----------



## BvizioN

Driti_London said:


> Vellezer shqiptare anetare te ketij forumi ju kisha lutur qe ne menyre vellazerore t'iu pergjigjemi perjashtimit te anetareve me te mire te forumit, kulminacioni arriti me perjashtimin e Lum Lumit i cili po e mbronte te drejten mbi fotografine e tij, e cila ju keqperdorua per qellime te ulta nga moderatori shka/magjup i serbise.
> 
> 1. Une ju kisha propozu moderatorve shqiptare qe te dergojne note proteste tek superioret e tyre ne emer te te gjithe anetareve te forumit shqiptar per keto padrejtesi qe po na u behen.
> 2. Pasi nuk ka besim te ndersjell me moderatoret e shkieve dhe Rumunuve (aleat besnik te shkieve) vendimet mbi aneteret shqiptare le te mirren nga moderatoret e Evropes Perndimore per nje trajtim me fer.
> 3. Dhe ne fund ju kisha lutur qe ne shenje proteste te mos behet as edhe nje postime i vetem per nje jave, krejt kjo ne perkrahje te anetareve shqiptare qe u perjashtuan vetem se po mbronin ceshtjen Shqiptare.
> 
> Vellezer shqiptare anetare te ketij forumi ju kisha lutur qe te veprojme si grup e mos te lejojme qe te na perqajne se kete po mundohen ta bejne.


Cila do jete kerkesa e radhes? 5 minuta zi? A e degjoni veten pak si tingelloni? 
Eshte thjeshte forum! Anetaret perjashtohen, rikrijojne llogari tjeter, perjashtohen perseri e jeta vazhdon!


----------



## Drenicaku

^^

Miresevjen BvisioN


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Bardhok mire se na erdhe!! :cheers: 

Me fal qe me ka dale totalisht nga mendja spostimi i temes qe me kerkove, na i morren ment keto 'ngjarjet' e koheve te fundit!! Po e bej menjehere!! kay:

*@Driti_London* te lutem lexo *PM*!!


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Jeni dakort qe tema *Shqipëria ndër Vite | History through Photography* te "shkrihet" e postimet te transferohen ne temat aktuale perkatese: 

*Fotografia Shqiptare* tek *Albanologjia* dhe kategorite perkatese '*Retro*' ?!


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

*//* *Diskutimet* e fundit u spostuan tek *Diskutimet* e dites. 

Do t'ju lutesha edhe nje here te pakten te respektojme strukturen e forumit shqiptar, e mos te postojme çfare te na vije ne mendje ne nje moment te caktuar, vend e pa vend!! :drool:


----------



## 7t

Keto nenforumet e rinj Retro kane nje titull jashtezakonisht te shemtuar dhe qe ne mos gaboj kemi te bejme me nje fjale qe as nuk gjendet fare ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe. 
Ndarja e atij forumi ishte ne rregull. Forumi i Fotografive, ashtu sic e deshmon dhe pjesemarrja e vaket ne te, nuk ka nevoje per 50 nenforume per te ndare temat. Rregullimi i ri i forumit me kujton ate pikuren e Jezusit ne kishen spanjolle qe u restaurua nga ajo gruaja qe iu tek nje dite ta zbukuronte vepren e pikturuar nga koha e paraluftes. 
Forumi Shqiptar nga nje torte vieneze sic ishte para ca kohesh eshte kthyer ne mut Kashari. Shije shqiptari mo...


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Ndarja e forumit nga moderatori ishte e domosdoshme dhe ka thjeshtezuar kerkimin ne te  pastaj Albani per cdo hap qe ka bere ka kerkuar edhe opinionin e perdoruesve, per cfar po flasim ketu.


----------



## 7t

Opinionet e forumtareve ketu persa i perkasin anes estetike/organizative te forumit vlejne sa bajgat e lopeve te Kasharit
S'kam lexuar asnje opinion te kjo teme qe ta terheq vemendjen deri sot. Shqiptari eshte popull pa shije. Vete forumi e deshmon kete. Edhe fotot e anetareve ketu jane mere me long se mishi ka maru.


----------



## BvizioN

7t said:


> Opinionet e forumtareve ketu persa i perkasin anes estetike/organizative te forumit vlejne sa bajgat e lopeve te Kasharit


Atehere perse duhet te vlejne opinionen/sugjerimet tua me teper? Apo nuk je forumtar dhe ti?


----------



## Festin

7t said:


> Opinionet e forumtareve ketu persa i perkasin anes estetike/organizative te forumit vlejne sa bajgat e lopeve te Kasharit
> S'kam lexuar asnje opinion te kjo teme qe ta terheq vemendjen deri sot. Shqiptari eshte popull pa shije. Vete forumi e deshmon kete. Edhe fotot e anetareve ketu jane mere me long se mishi ka maru.


Po nuk jemi ne forum artave, tashti njerz postojn sipas mundesive tyre...Na sjell ndonje foto per te treguar qysh duhet me qen?


----------



## Drenicaku

7t said:


> Keto nenforumet e rinj Retro kane nje titull jashtezakonisht te shemtuar dhe qe ne mos gaboj kemi te bejme me nje fjale qe as nuk gjendet fare ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe.
> Ndarja e atij forumi ishte ne rregull. Forumi i Fotografive, ashtu sic e deshmon dhe pjesemarrja e vaket ne te, nuk ka nevoje per 50 nenforume per te ndare temat. Rregullimi i ri i forumit me kujton ate pikuren e Jezusit ne kishen spanjolle qe u restaurua nga ajo gruaja qe iu tek nje dite ta zbukuronte vepren e pikturuar nga koha e paraluftes.
> Forumi Shqiptar nga nje torte vieneze sic ishte para ca kohesh eshte kthyer ne mut Kashari. Shije shqiptari mo...


Ideja ishte qe te behet nje organizim me i mirefillte i fotografive, duke i organizuar ne nje seksion te ri fotot e vjetra dhe te rejat te ngelen ne ate aktual.
Mirepo, keto temat qe une kam fshire ne screenshot me posht besoj se do te fshihen pasi qe mjaftojne temat qe i kam nenvizuar me te kuqe. Besoj qe L1nk1g duhet te jete duke punuar ne lidhje me kete problem


----------



## 7t

Tek forumi *Fotografi* propozoj si me poshte

Rradhitja e nenforumeve te behet si e tille:

*Shqipëria
Kosova
Trevat Shqiptare
Të vjetra
Udhëtime*

*Fjala Shqiptare te shkruhet me *Sh*-në e madhe te shtypit, jo te voglen qe ka tani sepse duket sikur e nencmon emrin Shqiptar:grumpy:

Nenforumet "retro" duken teper qesharake dhe te panevojshem. Fotografite e vjetra mund te grupohen tek forumi i *Albanologjise* per mendimin tim sepse aty pershtaten me mire. 
Por nese keni ndermend t'i mbani tek forumi i Fotografive atehere mund te krijohet nje nenforum i posacem me titull "Të vjetra" (po e jap si shembull). 
Rradhitja e nenforumeve te behet si e tille

1)Shqipëria
2)Kosova
3)Trevat Shqiptare
4)Të vjetra (ose mund te hapet si nenforum me vete tek Albonologjia)
5)Udhëtime

Titullit te forumit *Ekonomia, Shërbimet Publike dhe Turizmi.* ti hiqet pika *.* ne fund.
Titujt e forumeve nuk mbajne pika sepse nuk jane fjali.


----------



## L1nk1g

Drenicaku said:


> Ideja ishte qe te behet nje organizim me i mirefillte i fotografive, duke i organizuar ne nje seksion te ri fotot e vjetra dhe te rejat te ngelen ne ate aktual.
> Mirepo, keto temat qe une kam fshire ne screenshot me posht besoj se do te fshihen pasi qe mjaftojne temat qe i kam nenvizuar me te kuqe. Besoj qe L1nk1g duhet te jete duke punuar ne lidhje me kete problem


Po ne fakt Matthieu me ka kthyer pergjigje sot duke me thene se te dyja elementet jane te lidhur me njera-tjetren, pra nuk mund te hiqet kategoria e madhe duke lene vetem "linkun" sepse rrjedhimisht do te fshihej dhe linku; keshtu funksionon vBulletin.


----------



## Prishtinë

Propozoj qe threadet vjetore e vitit paraprak (Prishtina 2013, Tirana 2013 etj.) te vendosen tek Kosova Retro, respektivisht Shqiperia Retro. 

Ne kete menyre do te krijohet me pak konfuzion pasi ne nenforumin e fotografive do egziston vetem threadi i vitit aktual (i.e. Prishtina 2014 apo Tirana 2014).


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

****​*Besoj se keshtu si jane kategorizuar fotot, me gjithe respektin per punen e atyre qe e kane propozuar/mundesuar, nuk eshte shume cilesore as nga ana estetike e as nga ajo funksionale. 

Madje nese do te fillojme te ndajme ne vite nje kategori fotografish te caktuara te periudhes post-komuniste, si fotot nga Tirana apo Prishtina do te behej diçka edhe me kaotike. 

Une personalisht propozoj diçka me te thjeshte si ne pamje ashtu edhe ne qasje: 

- 5 Kategori kryesore:

Udhëtime
Shqipëria
Kosova
Trevat Shqiptare
Pamje te vjetra

- Me pas brenda kategorise se fundit mund te nen-kategorizonim ne: 


Retro / Pamje Historike / Foto Historike - pak rendesi ka emertimi, ku te postohet çdo material fotografik nga pamjet e para te fundit te Shek. 18 deri ne periudhen post-komuniste...
Pamje te viteve te shkuara / Pamje te viteve te kaluara - ku mund te postohen te gjitha ato tema qytetesh, si Tirana apo Prishtina e me tej, me nje mareveshje paraprake, le te themi gjithe ato tema me permbajtje fotografike qe i kalojne 2000 postime _(siç jane momentalisht Durresi apo Fieri, per te cilat mund te hapet nje teme e re qe nis nga 2014)_ mund te kalojne ne nje teme te re dhe e vjetra te kategorizohet ne pamjet e viteve te shkuara. 

Gjithashtu disa tema me permbajtje fotografike, si per shembull *Shqipëria ndër Vite* besoj se mund te shkrihen ne temat perkatese qe sot jane disi konfliktuale me ato me te hereshmet, si *Historia e Shqiptareve* apo *Fotografia* ne seksionin e Albanologjise.


----------



## 7t

Dmth ti propozon ate qe propozova une
Vecse menyra si i kam renditur une duket me mire:yes:

Fjala "Retro" duhet hequr fare se ta shpif kur e lexon. Mund te hapet nje vend i posacem per Kartolinat.


----------



## 7t

Tek forumi Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban temat e qyteteve _Construction Projects | Projekte të Ndryshme_ mund te ribehen *Construction Projects | Projekte Ndërtimi*


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Nuk thash qe e shpika une, perkundrazi, zakonisht degjoj kryesisht propozimet sepse _de gustibus_ shijet jane te ndryshme!! 

Per sa i perket riemertimit ne *Projekte Ndërtimi* jam dakort, pasi tashme per planifikimin ka teme tjeter. 

Ndersa tema e kartolinave mund edhe te hapet, por nuk e di sa material mund te kete per te justifikuar nje teme me vete, duke qendruar ne prizem te temave funksionale e jo te mbivendosura...


----------



## 7t

Projekte Ndërtimi te riemertohen te gjitha temat ne forumin e Arkitektures, jo vetem kryetema.
Hidhi nje sy prape shkrimit tim #2441. Nga fillimi deri ne fund.

E kam permendur me pare kete dhe po e permend prape. Fjala *lagjje* nuk ekziston ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe. Trajta e shquar e fjales Lagje eshte Lagja. Shkronja "j" eshte e tepert tek ajo fjale qe gjendet ne disa prej titujve te temave tek forumi i Prishtines.


----------



## Ulpiana

7t said:


> E kam permendur me pare kete dhe po e permend prape. Fjala *lagjje* nuk ekziston ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe. Trajta e shquar e fjales Lagje eshte Lagja. Shkronja "j" eshte e tepert tek ajo fjale qe gjendet ne disa prej titujve te temave tek forumi i Prishtines.


Edhe prap e ke gabim. Fjala *lagjja *eshte trajta e shquar e fjales *lagje*.



Shembuj:



> LAGJE f.
> 1. Pjesa e një qyteti ose e një fshati që merret edhe si ndarje administrative brenda qytetit a fshatit; njerëzit që banojnë në këtë pjesë. Lagje e madhe (e vogël).
> *Lagjja *kryesore. *Lagjja *e sipërme (e poshtme). Lagjet e jashtme. *Lagjja* numër nëntë. Lagje e qytetit (e fshatit). Banorët e lagjes. Këshilli i lagjes. Doli tërë *lagjja*.
> 2. Grup njerëzish; grumbull i madh, sasi e madhe, tufë. Një lagje njerëz.
> Dy lagje krushq. Një lagje me zogj.
> 3. bised. Anë, palë, kamp. *Lagjja *e shkencëtarëve. Ishte me lagjen tonë. U ndanë në lagje të ndryshme. U takuan të dy lagjet.


http://www.fjalori.shkenca.org/

____________________________________________________________



> *Lagjja *e Muhaxherëve, probleme me ujin


http://www.koha.net/?page=1,31,170819

____________________________________________________________



> Fier, *lagjja *"Konferenca e Pezës", pa energji prej 3 ditësh


http://www.balkanweb.com/bw_lajme2.php?IDNotizia=116926&IDCategoria=1

____________________________________________________________



> *Lagjja* Muzeale E Shkodrës, Pa Drita (Burimi: Gazeta Shekulli, Shekulli.Com.Al)


http://www.lajm-shqip.com/2012/10/[...drita-burimi-gazeta-shekulli-shekulli-com-al/


----------



## 7t

Se kam une gabim por ne kete rast Akademia e Shkencave te Kosoves qe e ka serbizuar fjalen lagje duke i shtuar j-ne pa qene nevoja. Ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe ekziston vetem fjala lagje/lagja.


----------



## 7t

Ne gjuhen shqipe bashketingulloret gj/nj ekzistojne per te sherbyer si shkronja lidhese te atyre fjaleve ku perdorimi i j-se te mos jete i nevojshem. Si rrjedhoje, nuk gjen dot as nje fjale te gjuhes shqipe qe ka ne perberje shkronjat e renditura gjj/njj...


----------



## Ulpiana

7t said:


> Se kam une gabim por ne kete rast Akademia e Shkencave te Kosoves qe e ka serbizuar fjalen lagje duke i shtuar j-ne pa qene nevoja. Ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe ekziston vetem fjala lagje/lagja.


Shko e ankohu.

Ne nderkohe duhet ta perdorim standardin, te cilin me shume deshire e kisha nderru.


----------



## 7t

Gjuha shqipe ka vetem nje standart zyrtar sot.


----------



## Ulpiana

Po, dhe sipas ketij standardi, emri *LAGJE *ne trajten e shquar eshte *LAGJJA*. E ke te argumentuar dy poste me lartë. Good night.


----------



## 7t

Faqja shkenca.org eshte nje faqe interneti nga Kosova dhe qe ka si permbajtje studime gjuhesore te disa akademikeve nga Kosova. Nuk eshte faqe e nje institucioni shteteror apo vares te tij. Me trego nje fjale te vetme (pervec kesaj) te fjalorit te gjuhes shqipe qe ka ne perberje te renditura njera pas tjetres shkronjat gjj?


----------



## Dyrrachium




----------



## Ulpiana

Dyrrachium said:


>


E kisha cekë se ky fjalor eshte i botuar ne Tirane ne vitin 1980, prej akademikeve te Shqiperise.


----------



## Ulpiana

Besoj se *7t *tash do te dorezohet para ketyre argumenteve sa i perket lakimit te emrit *lagje * ne trajten e shquar ne *lagjja*, dhe shpresoj se krenaria e tij nuk eshte lenduar shume.


----------



## Ermir

Akoma ky muhabet i lagjes? Kujtova se e mbyllem muaj me pare! 

Ps : muhabet ne disa gjuhe te Azise do te thote dashuri, pra kur therrisni cunat per te bere muhabet po propozoni nje orgji gej (Kavaja stajl) :tongue2:


----------



## 7t

Pse nuk i jep njeri brig ketij plehres ketu siper?


----------



## natedhedite

Ulpiana said:


> E kisha cekë se ky fjalor eshte i botuar ne Tirane ne vitin 1980, prej akademikeve te Shqiperise.


Jo more vella, serbet e kan bere kete fjalor.


----------



## Ulpiana

natedhedite said:


> Jo more vella, serbet e kan bere kete fjalor.


Me rendesi eshte se nuk "ka si permbajtje studime gjuhesore te disa akademikeve nga Kosova".


----------



## Ermir

7t said:


> Pse nuk i jep njeri brig ketij plehres ketu siper?


Cfare pate mo? Cfare te kam bere?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

E paskan hequr opsionin e ''Like'' dhe te gjitha like-t e marra nga secili perdorues?!.


----------



## Ermir

Kane probleme me webserver-at. Do kthehen me vone.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Shpresojme mos te kthehen serisht sepse eshte kthyer forumi si *FB* me anetare qe kerkojne batuten me efekt per te marre like :lol:


----------



## Drenicaku

^^
Tani do ta kisha bo like, po ja qe e paskan heq


----------



## Gizzan

^^
Jane rikthy llajkat


----------



## Drenicaku

^^ Ja bona like masi qenkan rikthy prape


----------



## Mr_Albalover

@*Alban, L1nk1g*, transferoheni pak temen e sapo-hapur _Thënie Shqiptare | Albanian Quotes_ ne seksionin e Albanologjise pasi e hapa gabimisht tek _Shkurt e Shqip_


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Kur eshte perjashtuar *Squatraz* dhe perse? une tani e pashe qe e paskan perjashtuar megjithese kishte kohe qe nuk lexoja poste te tijat.

Mos u zbulua qe ky ishte me te vertete Tartanzan-i.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ E gjete vete me shume pak perpjekje :tongue2:


----------



## Elianto

cuna me falni po me ka skaduar afati me kete Image Shack ku beja upload fotografive... me del qe duhet te bej upgrade me pagese dhe nuk dua. A mund te me sygjeroni nje website tjeter? faleminderit


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Kete perdori une, eshte shume praktike dhe free. www.Imgur.com


----------



## mendje-madhi

L1nk1g said:


> ^^ E gjete vete me shume pak perpjekje :tongue2:


Nuk ka qene Tartazani ai o shoku! Kush ju tha juve se ka qene Tartazani?


----------



## Dyrrachium

Elianto said:


> cuna me falni po me ka skaduar afati me kete Image Shack ku beja upload fotografive... me del qe duhet te bej upgrade me pagese dhe nuk dua. A mund te me sygjeroni nje website tjeter? faleminderit


http://postimage.org/


----------



## L1nk1g

mendje-madhi said:


> Nuk ka qene Tartazani ai o shoku! Kush ju tha juve se ka qene Tartazani?


IP nuk genjen.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Po *adku*, edhe ai account i krijuar nga Zani ishte!. Shoh se edhe atij i paske futur nje ban :lol:


----------



## Ermir

Tarzan, amanet per heres tjeter : perdor nje VPN


----------



## Mr_Albalover

C'e do, kuptohet sapo te hapi gojen - Perdor VPN dhe posto foto Zano vetem FOTO :lol: :lol:


----------



## L1nk1g

Doja te falenderoja ne menyre te vecante forumistin _*Nolt*_ qe krijoi nje permbledhje te cilen mund ta gjeni ne faqen e pare te temave perkatese per projektet :


Nartel Center | xx m | xx fl/kate | U/C (në ndërtim)
Arting Highrise | xx m | xx fl/kate | U/C (ne ndërtim)
Te Hysi Twin Tower | 2 x 24 fl/kate | U/C (në ndërtim)
Donika II | 22 fl/kate | U/C (në ndërtim)

:cheers:


----------



## Ulpiana

Tema: 

*[RKS] Autostrada Prishtinë - Shkup | Prishtinë-Skopje Highway (R6) *

duhet të riemërtohet në:

*[RKS] Autoudha Prishtinë - Shkup | Prishtinë-Skopje Motorway (R6)*


----------



## Elianto

Per administratoret: A mund te hiqet ai sondazhi mbi marshimin e homoseksualeve te Diskutimet e Dites? Eshte pak si i vjeter, jo per gje.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Dhe a mund ti themi autostradave , auto-udhe , duke marre shembull nga vellezerit tane ne Kosove .


----------



## L1nk1g

Elianto said:


> Per administratoret: A mund te hiqet ai sondazhi mbi marshimin e homoseksualeve te Diskutimet e Dites? Eshte pak si i vjeter, jo per gje.


Jo, eshte e pamundur te pakten ne nuk kemi fuqine ta bejme, do te perpiqem t'ja kerkoj Euromoderatoreve nese mund ta bejne.



> Dhe a mund ti themi autostradave , auto-udhe , duke marre shembull nga vellezerit tane ne Kosove .


Jo, eshte ceshtje emertimi zyrtar.


----------



## Elianto

L1nk1g said:


> Jo, eshte e pamundur te pakten ne nuk kemi fuqine ta bejme, do te perpiqem t'ja kerkoj Euromoderatoreve nese mund ta bejne.


Nuk besoj se do kene problem, thjesht eshte out of date.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Eshte bere shkrirje temash dhe ka ngelur polli ne top-faqe.


----------



## Ulpiana

Ulpiana said:


> Tema:
> 
> *[RKS] Autostrada Prishtinë - Shkup | Prishtinë-Skopje Highway (R6) *
> 
> duhet të riemërtohet në:
> 
> *[RKS] Autoudha Prishtinë - Shkup | Prishtinë-Skopje Motorway (R6)*


Nuk po e kuptoj, pse moderatoret nuk po e rregullojne/nderrojne titullin e temes se lartepermendur me termat zyrtare?!


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Nuk ka ndonje konspiracion ne kete mes. Kisha pershtypjen qe e kisha nderruar por mesa duket nuk e kisha ruajtur.


----------



## Elianto

Pse jane hequr liket?


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Ndonje problem i perkohshem teknik besoj.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Do ishte mire te kishim nje liste per temat qe i perkasin Shqiperise , Kosoves dhe temave Shqiptare ne te gjitha forumet dhe nenforumet nderkombetare te Skyscrapercity . Jam munduar te rivitalizoj ne menyre flash temat tashme te hapura kudo ... duhet ti perkushtohemi pak me shume temave nderkombetare ... ku prezantohet Shqiperia , Kosova etj ...


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

A ka moderator ky forum apo jo ?!


----------



## mendje-madhi

gjergjkastrioti said:


> A ka moderator ky forum apo jo ?!


Nuk e di se ca behet me kta moderatoret...kur jane antare te thjeshte jane shume aktiv, ndresa kur behen moderatore ja fusin gjumit.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^Cfare problemi po te shqeteson ku po ve re mungesen e nderhyrjes se moderatoreve?


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Na nxirr pra listen e faqeve qe jane hap deri tani per shqiperine dhe kosoven ngado ne skyscrapercity , te lutem ! Nqs ke ndonje stil per ti gjet me kollaj , se do fillojme nje fushate (tashme ka filluar) !


----------



## L1nk1g

Nuk kam ndonje stil per ti gjetur kollaj, dhe une njelloj si ju e shoh forumin.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=18918607&pp=25


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Seksioni i Fotografise ne Forum*

*Tema te hapura mbi Shqiperine , Kosoven , dhe trevat Shqiptare *

*European Forums > Euroscrapers > General European discussions > Phototeka*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212806&page=2 *Albania, surprisingly beautiful*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411215&page=3*VisitKosovo*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404314*Kosovo Miscelleneous*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240786&page=4*Arbëresh citadels in Italy*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1074819&page=22*Tirana - The capital of Albania*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571881*Ulcinj/Ulqin*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198535&page=2*Struga,F.Y.R. of Macedonia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148789*Shkodër, Albania*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364390&page=2*Pogradec*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205658*Northern Albania*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488967*My trip to Prishtina*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198559 *Kumanovo/Kumanova , Macedonia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226880*Fier, Albania*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208135*Ardenica*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206357*Apollonia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424077 *Alpania - Country of Eagles*

*Fun Forums > The Urban Tourist*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488400*Albania - Hidden Corner of Europe*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889544*Albania the new mediterranean love (Breathtaking pictures/Amazing country)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605994*[Albania] - A New Mediterranian Love.*

*World Forums > Rate Our Talls > Rate Our Skylines*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492971*Prishtina - Kosovo*

*Photo Forums > Cityscapes and Skyline Photos*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1031555&page=11 *Tirana-Capital of Albania*

*Photo Forums > General Photography*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628542&page=13&highlight=*Albania - Simply Beautiful*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745414&page=249 *Albania-one photo per post*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701955*Albania 2 photos per post -No.1 Global destination by Lonely Planet*

*Photo Forums > Urban Showcase*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1068025*Shqipëria - Albania, the country of the Eagles!*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98122747*Tirana, Albania*

*Forumi Serb*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186049&page=24*Tirana-Tiranë,Albania*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185859*Durrës-Albania*

*Forumi Kroat*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605589&page=15*Albania - Hidden Corner of Europe*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450252&page=20*Tirana [ALB]*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662300&page=3*Prishtina [RKS]*

*Forumi Italian*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113717265#post113717265*Kosovo - il paese come non te lo aspetti*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448536*Tre giorni in Albania*

*Forumi Gjerman*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723768&page=2*Kosovo - Der Bilderthread*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1441856 *Albanien, ein kleines Land an der Adria*

*Forumi Grek*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712065*Albania - Photo presentation of Tirana and its most recent developments*

*Forumi Spanjoll*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723634*Albania*

*Forumi Portugez*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1067075&page=3* Shqipëria - Albânia, o país das Águias*

*Forumi Bullgar*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689678&page=8*[Kosovo] Pristina - City presentation*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693871* [Kosovo] - towns and villages / косовски градове и села*

*Forumi Francez*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723482*Shqipet ketu jane bashke*

*Forumi Britanik*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723481*Shqipet ketu jane bashke*

*Forumi Hollandez*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300541*Prishtina, Kosovo*

*Forumi Latino-Amerikan*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211369&page=8 *ALBANIA | Tan desconocida como bella | Tão desconhecida como bela*

*Forumi Rus *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632348&page=4*Албания, неизвестная часть Европы*

*Forumi Polak *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113657177*Albania. Perła Bałkanów!*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702921*Albania-No.1 Globalny przeznaczenia przez Lonely Planet*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1493059*Albania - Shqipëria (Kraj Orłów)*


*To be continued ...*


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
Te lumte Gjergj.:cheers:


----------



## lastsamurai

Do na i nxjerresh pak nga tabela nr e postimeve me te cilat shtohet forumi?


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Moderatoret flejne gjume ... vk !



gjergjkastrioti said:


> *Tema te hapura mbi Shqiperine , Kosoven , dhe trevat Shqiptare *
> 
> *European Forums > Euroscrapers > General European discussions > Phototeka*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212806&page=2 *Albania, surprisingly beautiful*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411215&page=3*VisitKosovo*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404314*Kosovo Miscelleneous*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240786&page=4*Arbëresh citadels in Italy*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1074819&page=22*Tirana - The capital of Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571881*Ulcinj/Ulqin*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198535&page=2*Struga,F.Y.R. of Macedonia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148789*Shkodër, Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364390&page=2*Pogradec*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205658*Northern Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488967*My trip to Prishtina*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198559 *Kumanovo/Kumanova , Macedonia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226880*Fier, Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208135*Ardenica*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206357*Apollonia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424077 *Alpania - Country of Eagles*
> 
> *Fun Forums > The Urban Tourist*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488400*Albania - Hidden Corner of Europe*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889544*Albania the new mediterranean love (Breathtaking pictures/Amazing country)*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605994*[Albania] - A New Mediterranian Love.*
> 
> *World Forums > Rate Our Talls > Rate Our Skylines*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492971*Prishtina - Kosovo*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240553&page=16 *Tirana - Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392849*Vlora - Albania*
> 
> *Photo Forums > Cityscapes and Skyline Photos*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1031555&page=11 *Tirana-Capital of Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256073&highlight=*Pristina's uniqueness*
> 
> *Photo Forums > General Photography*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628542&page=13&highlight=*Albania - Simply Beautiful*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745414&page=249 *Albania-one photo per post*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701955*Albania 2 photos per post -No.1 Global destination by Lonely Planet*
> 
> *Photo Forums > Urban Showcase*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1068025*Shqipëria - Albania, the country of the Eagles!*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98122747*Tirana, Albania*
> 
> *Forumi Serb*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186049&page=24*Tirana-Tiranë,Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185859*Durrës-Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538282&highlight=*Priština 2.0*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1272209&highlight=*Приштина | Priština*
> 
> *Forumi Kroat*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605589&page=15*Albania - Hidden Corner of Europe*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450252&page=20*Tirana [ALB]*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662300&page=3*Prishtina [RKS]*
> 
> *Forumi Italian*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113717265#post113717265*Kosovo - il paese come non te lo aspetti*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448536*Tre giorni in Albania*
> 
> *Forumi Gjerman*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723768&page=2*Kosovo - Der Bilderthread*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1441856 *Albanien, ein kleines Land an der Adria*
> 
> *Forumi Grek*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712065*Albania - Photo presentation of Tirana and its most recent developments*
> 
> *Forumi Spanjoll*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723634*Albania*
> 
> *Forumi Portugez*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1067075&page=3* Shqipëria - Albânia, o país das Águias*
> 
> *Forumi Bullgar*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689678&page=8*[Kosovo] Pristina - City presentation*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693871* [Kosovo] - towns and villages / косовски градове и села*
> 
> *Forumi Francez*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723482*Shqipet ketu jane bashke*
> 
> *Forumi Britanik*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723481*Shqipet ketu jane bashke*
> 
> *Forumi Hollandez*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300541*Prishtina, Kosovo*
> 
> *Forumi Latino-Amerikan*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211369&page=8 *ALBANIA | Tan desconocida como bella | Tão desconhecida como bela*
> 
> *Forumi Rus *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632348&page=4*Албания, неизвестная часть Европы*
> 
> *Forumi Polak *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478559&page=4*Albania. Perła Bałkanów!*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702921*Albania-No.1 Globalny przeznaczenia przez Lonely Planet*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1493059*Albania - Shqipëria (Kraj Orłów)*
> 
> *Forumi Boshnjak*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617043&highlight= *Priština 3.0*
> 
> *Forumi Brazilian*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113740124#post113740124*Pristina - Capital da República de Kosovo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To be continued ...*


----------



## lastsamurai

Flm per mundimin çuna.


----------



## L1nk1g

lastsamurai said:


> Do na i nxjerresh pak nga tabela nr e postimeve me te cilat shtohet forumi?


Me ishte fiksuar sikur isha pergjigjur. Pak veshtire ta bej per cdo jave, do perpiqem ta bej per muajin


----------



## L1nk1g

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Moderatoret flejne gjume ... vk !


Qenke i cuditshem ti. Se t'u shkrep ty te marresh kete iniciativen e promovimit nuk dmth se kane moderatoret per borxh te kerkojne gjithe forumin. Ju qe hapni temat duhet ta dini me mire ku jane besoj.


----------



## lastsamurai

L1nk1g said:


> Me ishte fiksuar sikur isha pergjigjur. Pak veshtire ta bej per cdo jave, do perpiqem ta bej per muajin


Dhe njehere ne muaj mjafton,thjesht per te ditur gjendjen,gjithmone nese nuk eshte e mundimshme.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

L1nk1g said:


> Qenke i cuditshem ti. Se t'u shkrep ty te marresh kete iniciativen e promovimit nuk dmth se kane moderatoret per borxh te kerkojne gjithe forumin. Ju qe hapni temat duhet ta dini me mire ku jane besoj.


Jo me jo , vk je prap  , nuk e di kush te ka zgjedh ne fakt ! Nejse ...


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Kishte me shume rendesi mendimi i atij qe me zgjodhi sesa i joti me sa duket.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Thuaj shyqyr ... :cheers:


----------



## Nolt

Dallimi kryesor mes?

- Diskutimet e Ditës
- Politika | Politics
- Zhvillimet Kombëtare | National Developments ‎

Te gjitha jan si njesoj lol, gjithqka perzihet politika te shqiptart.

Un jam qe te behet nje tem per *chit-chat* edhe nje tem per *lajmet ditore*.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Leje pastaj qe me shume aktivitet ka ne temat e tjera te pergjithshme sesa temat per Arkitekturen , Urbanistiken etj ...


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

*Gjergj* ne forumin Spanjoll ka dhe nje teme mbi Tiranen e viteve 80-te *Tirana (finales de los años 80)*


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum

Faqja me e re mbi Shqiperine ne Forumin Brazilian ( Sambaaa )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729049 *Shqipëria - Albânia, o país das Águias*


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Po nje pershkrim te vogel nuk e beje dot nese jo ne portugalisht ne anglisht, per kete i hapim keto tema japim informacione dhe pastaj tregojme dhe bukurite e vendit me foto.


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum

Jam dakord me ty ... por do flasin fotot vete , vendosa linkun e Albanian Tourism Agency dhe Wikipedias ... besoj mjafton . Plus shtova ca foto te tjera ...


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

*****

Duke pasr parasysh numrin e postimeve rreth rubrikave sportive dhe shperndarjen e tyre te çrregullt ne mbare forumin, kemi bere kerkese per krijimin e nje forumi te ri te quajtur "Sporti" ne kategorine "Forume Shtese" me nje nen-kategori te posaçme mbi "Infrastrukturen Sportive" . 

Per momentin kam hapur nje teme *[AL] Stadiumi Ndërkombëtar i Elbasanit | Elbasan International Stadium (14,000 vende | seat capacity)* duke e vendosur perkohesisht nen "Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban" .​


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
Vetem me ate 'nderkombetar' e prish...te lutem tani se me duket e tepruar.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Po ashtu mendohet te jete!! Per me teper pritet te jete i vetmi me standarte dhe liçense nderkombetare, te tjeter mund te mirepresin vetem "Peqinin dhe Gramshin" :colgate: !! 

Nder te tjera Duka ka premtuar nje finale te Europa League ne Elbasan!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
Ok,e mbylla.:sleepy:.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Merrni pjese dhe kontribuoni ne temat tashme te vena ne dispozicion mbi Shqiperine , Kosoven etj ...


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> ^^ Jo, ka nevoje. Komentet ishin konstruktive dhe behej fjale per zhvillime kombetare dhe perderisa nuk ishin jashte teme dhe me tone te papranueshme, fshirja e tyre eshte e pakuptueshme.


Urdhero?! Cili koment, me profilin e pershkrimit tend eshte fshire?! 

Ky?! 



> Cka K**** jane ata pidha me ate flamur serb ne dore ne mes te Tiranes?! Ptuu robt jau qifsha!!!


Madje me duket shume, e besoj do te jete hera e fundit, qe harxhoj 1 ore nga jeta per te spastruar debate idiote e te fryra me postime te papranueshme, kur mund t'i fshi te gjitha _en bloc_ pas _kurorezimit_ me nje BRIG. S'po them _respekte_ apo _falenderime_ se njerezit ketu nuk respektojne veten e jo me punen e te tjereve, por te pakten prisja pak "qendrim" ndaj "mbylljes se njerit sy" !! Do t'a kem parasysh per here tjeter!! :|


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Madje me duket shume, e besoj do te jete hera e fundit, qe harxhoj 1 ore nga jeta per te spastruar debate idiote e te fryra me postime te papranueshme, *kur mund t'i fshi te gjitha en bloc pas kurorezimit me nje BRIG*. S'po them _respekte_ apo _falenderime_ se njerezit ketu nuk respektojne veten e jo me punen e te tjereve, por te pakten prisja pak "qendrim" ndaj "mbylljes se njerit sy" !! Do t'a kem parasysh per here tjeter!! :|


Ti ate bere! I fshive te gjitha, jo vetem ato me permbajtje negative por dhe komentet qe ishin te moderuar dhe ishin 100% brenda temes?!.

Askush nuk te detyroi te behesh moderator por me deshire dhe vullnet te plote e pranove kete detyre. E'po nuk eshte aq e lehete, dhe tani kerkon te te qajme hallin. Kush gabon dhe e konsideron kete forum si nje vend ideal per te shfryre frustracionet e tij me komente banale dhe jashte teme duhet te denohet (gjithmone) dhe ne asnje menyre nuk duhet mbyllur nje sy sepse pasojat i paguajme te gjithe...ti duke mbyllur nje sy fshive te gjithe komentet, negative ose jo :nuts:.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Une s'di te kem "qare halle" ne jeten time, e jo me t'a kem bere me ty. 

Kerkove "shpjegim" , ate te dhash. Nese kerkon te japesh _keshilla filozofike_ mund te aplikosh per edukatore prane instancave perkatese!!  

Nese ke ankesa per punen e moderatoreve, mund t'u drejtohesh euromodeve te cilet jane me se te gatshem t'i degjojne e t'i shqyrtojne. 

Nderkohe te ftoj t'i kthehesh temes.

Me Resp,


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

mendje-madhi said:


> Besoj se pothuajse te gjithe antaret (aktiv) te forumit jane perfshire ne kete debat. E si mund te qendrosh pasiv pas asaj qe ndodhi keto dite ne Tirane? Po na ben te gjithve idiot? Nqs beson se je shume I zhgjuar per ne ath shoku lere ta beje dikush tjeter kete pune. Nuk e di ku e ke hallin ti shoku? ishim ne temen e duhur duke diskutuar per nje qeshtje te diteve te fundit.
> 
> Ps. Per anetaret e forumit. Kam marrur nje _infraction_ nga AlbanPolini se shava hiresine e tij Anastasios Gianoulatos:lol: Can you fucking believe it? Jo sepse kujtoni se vetem Enver Hoxha ka pasur fansa te cmendur.


:lol: :lol: 

Ne fakt e ke marre pasi te ngeli _k*rva_ dhe _k*ri_ ne goje. 

Forumet qe nga Greqia e lashte jane krijuar si arena diskutimesh per persona te çdo niveli social-kulturor, porandaj nuk ka problem nese ndihesh me pak inteligjent se te tjeret. 

Por nese do te diskutosh si shpellar sigurisht qe do te marresh infraksion, brig, ban e çfare vjen pas. Imagjinoje kete forum si te ishte nje seminar ne aulen e nje universiteti. Po t'ja nisje me k*ra e k*rva do te nxirreshe jashte me shkelma me te tjera penalitete nga pas. 

Fakti pse je prapa nje kompjuteri, mund te siguroje anonimitetin e te siguroje _imunitet_ per kedo ndaj "gjobitjeve" por jo te te jape _passe-partout_ per "shpellarizma" .

Gjithashtu fakti qe kerkon te krijosh "zhurme e remuje" eshte aq patetik sa edhe _trollish (ne zhargonin e forumit)_ qe konsiderohet nder shkeljet me te renda sipas rregullores se ketij te fundit. 

Per sa i perket "aktivit" dhe "pasivit" te dilje e te beje rezistence atje ku ishte per te bere, nese ke bole. Me _trima interneti_ do kishim pushtuar gjithe Rusine neve....


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Nese ke ankesa per punen e moderatoreve, mund t'u drejtohesh euromodeve te cilet jane me se te gatshem t'i degjojne e t'i shqyrtojne.
> 
> Nderkohe te ftoj t'i kthehesh temes.
> 
> Me Resp,


Jo, une kur kam pasur ankesa te jam drejtuar drejteperdrejte ty nepermjet PM ose ne forum te hapur dhe do vazhdoj ta bej. Nuk kam perse tu drejtohem euromodeve per gjera koti por ti duhet te jesh pak me i hapur ndaj kritikave, ti i merr gjerat si shume personale dhe prekesh shpejt!. :cheers:

Keto komente duhet te spostohen tek Diskutimet e Dites sepse me te vertete jemi jashte teme.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

*Tema ku jane te ftuar te perfshiheni te gjithe , zgjidhni foto dhe video cilesore ...*



gjergjkastrioti said:


> *Tema te hapura mbi Shqiperine , Kosoven , dhe trevat Shqiptare *
> 
> *European Forums > Euroscrapers > General European discussions > Phototeka*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212806&page=2 *Albania, surprisingly beautiful*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411215&page=3*VisitKosovo*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404314*Kosovo Miscelleneous*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240786&page=4*Arbëresh citadels in Italy*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1074819&page=22*Tirana - The capital of Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571881*Ulcinj/Ulqin*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198535&page=2*Struga,F.Y.R. of Macedonia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148789*Shkodër, Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364390&page=2*Pogradec*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205658*Northern Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488967*My trip to Prishtina*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198559 *Kumanovo/Kumanova , Macedonia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226880*Fier, Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208135*Ardenica*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206357*Apollonia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=424077 *Alpania - Country of Eagles*
> 
> *Fun Forums > The Urban Tourist*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488400*Albania - Hidden Corner of Europe*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889544*Albania the new mediterranean love (Breathtaking pictures/Amazing country)*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605994*[Albania] - A New Mediterranian Love.*
> 
> *World Forums > Rate Our Talls > Rate Our Skylines*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492971*Prishtina - Kosovo*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240553&page=16 *Tirana - Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392849*Vlora - Albania*
> 
> *Photo Forums > Cityscapes and Skyline Photos*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1031555&page=11 *Tirana-Capital of Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256073&highlight=*Pristina's uniqueness*
> 
> *Photo Forums > General Photography*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628542&page=13&highlight=*Albania - Simply Beautiful*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745414&page=249 *Albania-one photo per post*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701955*Albania 2 photos per post -No.1 Global destination by Lonely Planet*
> 
> *Photo Forums > Urban Showcase*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1068025*Shqipëria - Albania, the country of the Eagles!*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98122747*Tirana, Albania*
> 
> *Forumi Serb*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186049&page=24*Tirana-Tiranë,Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1185859*Durrës-Albania*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538282&highlight=*Priština 2.0*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1272209&highlight=*Приштина | Priština*
> 
> *Forumi Kroat*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605589&page=15*Albania - Hidden Corner of Europe*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450252&page=20*Tirana [ALB]*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662300&page=3*Prishtina [RKS]*
> 
> *Forumi Italian*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113717265#post113717265*Kosovo - il paese come non te lo aspetti*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448536*Tre giorni in Albania*
> 
> *Forumi Gjerman*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723768&page=2*Kosovo - Der Bilderthread*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1441856 *Albanien, ein kleines Land an der Adria*
> 
> *Forumi Grek*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712065*Albania - Photo presentation of Tirana and its most recent developments*
> 
> *Forumi Spanjoll*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723634*Albania*
> 
> *Forumi Portugez*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1067075&page=3* Shqipëria - Albânia, o país das Águias*
> 
> *Forumi Bullgar*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689678&page=8*[Kosovo] Pristina - City presentation*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693871* [Kosovo] - towns and villages / косовски градове и села*
> 
> *Forumi Francez*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723482*Shqipet ketu jane bashke*
> 
> *Forumi Britanik*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723481*Shqipet ketu jane bashke*
> 
> *Forumi Hollandez*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300541*Prishtina, Kosovo*
> 
> *Forumi Latino-Amerikan*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211369&page=8 *ALBANIA | Tan desconocida como bella | Tão desconhecida como bela*
> 
> *Forumi Rus *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632348&page=4*Албания, неизвестная часть Европы*
> 
> *Forumi Polak *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478559&page=4*Albania. Perła Bałkanów!*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702921*Albania-No.1 Globalny przeznaczenia przez Lonely Planet*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1493059*Albania - Shqipëria (Kraj Orłów)*
> 
> *Forumi Boshnjak*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617043&highlight= *Priština 3.0*
> 
> *Forumi Brazilian*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113740124#post113740124*Pristina - Capital da República de Kosovo*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729049 *Shqipëria - Albânia, o país das Águias*


*Forumi Rumun*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735661-Albania by cinxxxx



*To be continued ...*


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

E paskan perjashtuar kete Bullgarin *Lowar*! Di gje njeri arsyen sepse ai ishte shume pro-shqiptar dhe jepte kontibutin atje ku mundej. Me vjen keq.


----------



## Ermir

Ate e kane perjashtuar me shume here se Zanin e justme mbledhur bashke. Kthehet prape ai zgjepsi :lol:


----------



## lastsamurai

Me falni,kot per kuriozitet..kush ishte ku ar-tanki(user) qe revoltohej per heqjen nga forumi dhe qe i ati i kishte thene qe albanezat jane rrebella??.

Flm.


----------



## albanni

^^ ne fund te atij posti e kishte shkruajtur ".... aka militanti"


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Titulli i temes se hapur ishte epik!!! :lol: dhe i drejtohej moderatoreve...


----------



## lastsamurai

albanni said:


> ^^ ne fund te atij posti e kishte shkruajtur ".... aka militanti"


Tartanzani eshte vertet njeri me probleme se njehere u hoq si nga Prizreni,njehere tjeter si nga Shkupi,njehere nga Tirana,me vone si nga Pogradeci dhe tani anglez..

Nje anetar si ai qe i uron vdekjen familjareve te anetareve te tjere nuk ka vend ketu dhe mbi te gjitha qe shan me moter e far pa kurrfare arsyeje.


----------



## lastsamurai

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Titulli i temes se hapur ishte epik!!! :lol: dhe i drejtohej moderatoreve...


:lol::lol:


----------



## Dyrrachium

lastsamurai said:


> Me falni,kot per kuriozitet..kush ishte ku ar-tanki(user) qe revoltohej per heqjen nga forumi dhe qe i ati i kishte thene qe albanezat jane rrebella??.
> 
> Flm.


Ku?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

lastsamurai said:


> Tartanzani eshte vertet njeri me probleme se njehere u hoq si nga Prizreni,njehere tjeter si nga Shkupi,njehere nga Tirana,me vone si nga Pogradeci *dhe tani anglez*..


Anglez nga shkupi. Tha qe nuk fliste dot shqip dhe pasi u perjashtua e zgjidhi gjuhen duke folur ne shqip (me sharje) dhe duke na treguar se sa te prishur jemi ne nga shqiperia, nuk ju zihet bese albanaceve 'keshtu i kishte thene baba''. Edhe sikur mos te ishte Tartanzani vetem qe na mashtroi duke u hequr se gjasme nuk e fliste shqipen meriton perjashtimin .


----------



## L1nk1g

Rast per t'u studiuar vertete. Eshte dhe goxha djale hno:


----------



## Dyrrachium

ca ka ndodh kshu,ca ka bere zani,ai eshte flori :lol:


----------



## lastsamurai

Dyrrachium said:


> Ku?


Ishte per nje moment se hapi nje seksion me temen e revoltimit ndaj te gjitheve.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Artank said:


> Per at ci se kann kuptu hala. Un nuk jom as Xani askush tjeter po jom militanti ci prjashtu pa sebeb. Normal ci njeri kamu bo nervoz kur prjashtoet pa sebeb.
> *Ti vampir mut lezo mir*. *Un kom thon ci nuk di mir ship*. Kshtu keni ju maxhupt Shqipnis. Vetem me rrena. Juve va cift derri e shejtoni xhith rracen. Vu ka prish komunizmi vetem armik jen tu pa. Ju jo ci nuk jen shiptar por maxhup por ju as edhe njeri nuk jen. Xhith kafsh jen. Maxhup rrebella muti!


Une mire kam lexuar..._Ti po shkruan shqip_ kur pretendoje se shumicen e hereve perktheje fjali ne google translate per te kuptuar se cfare thuhej!. Per mua shqipja jote eshte shume mire perjashto ca gabime gramatikore atje ketu, atehere perse shkruaje vetem ne anglisht?.

Nuk je mire nga trute perderisa ofendon ne kete menyre bashkeatdhetaret e tu me terma denigrues dhe vetem per kete mire paskan bere qe te kane perjashtuar (edhe sikur mos te jesh zani). Ti me siguri nuk e ke vizituar kurre shqiperine perderisa ke ate opinion per popullaten vendase dhe mendon ashtu :nuts:.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Mendoj se link-u i kesaj teme duhet te vendoset tek *Udhërrëfyesi dhe Rregullat* qe te gjithe ata qe kane ankesa si te ketij tipit te perjashtuar rishtazi te kene informacion se ku te drejtohen pa shqetesuar te tjeret. *Why was I banned / brigged / given an infraction *


----------



## L1nk1g

Ti paske pasur nerva çeliku o burre i dheut. Ai vjen ketu tall trapin me ty, mua e gjithe te tjeret bashke ti i pergjigjesh formalisht. I tregon dhe ku te ankohet :lol:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

E dija qe ai tipi do perjashtohej brenda disa minutave sa moderatoret ta shikonin prandaj nuk e lashe veten te bie ne nivelin e tij ku i vetmi i demtuar do isha une, ai i perjashtuar eshte.

Te them te verteten nuk jam shume i sigurte qe ai ishte zani!!!.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Ska gje mjafton qe jemi ne te tjeret


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum

L1nk1g said:


> Ti paske pasur nerva çeliku o burre i dheut. Ai vjen ketu tall trapin me ty, mua e gjithe te tjeret bashke ti i pergjigjesh formalisht. I tregon dhe ku te ankohet :lol:


Mad-Vampire-10 e do nje rroge tani nga Skyscrapercity ... liro vendin L1nk1g te erdhi rradha !


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Edhe po te me detyrojne nuk do pranoja te behesha mod. Pastaj SSC nuk paguajne asgje e gjithe puna e modeve behet gratis, nuk e dije ti qe *L1nk1g* dhe *Albani* jane bamires, rrine dhe thajne trurin me te gjithe ketu pa kerkuar asgje ne kembim. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## lastsamurai

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> E dija qe ai tipi do perjashtohej brenda disa minutave sa moderatoret ta shikonin prandaj nuk e lashe veten te bie ne nivelin e tij ku i vetmi i demtuar do isha une, ai i perjashtuar eshte.
> 
> Te them te verteten nuk jam shume i sigurte qe ai ishte zani!!!.


Pikerisht,eshte i paparashikueshem.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> ^^ Edhe po te me detyrojne nuk do pranoja te behesha mod. Pastaj SSC nuk paguajne asgje e gjithe puna e modeve behet gratis, nuk e dije ti qe *L1nk1g* dhe *Albani* jane bamires, rrine dhe thajne trurin me te gjithe ketu pa kerkuar asgje ne kembim. :lol: :cheers:


Ishte batute besoj ... dashke dhe rroge zotrote per pallavrat qe shkruan gjithe diten  ! Illyricum mire ka bere qe te propozoje ty se ti je prezent gjithe diten , ata kane humbur fare , nuk duken gjekundi ... Po ti nuk dashke gje qe s'behet ...


----------



## lastsamurai

gjergjkastrioti said:


> Ishte batute besoj ... dashke dhe rroge zotrote per pallavrat qe shkruan gjithe diten  ! Illyricum mire ka bere qe te propozoje ty se ti je prezent gjithe diten , ata kane humbur fare , nuk duken gjekundi ... Po ti nuk dashke gje qe s'behet ...


Albani po gjuan peshk ne Laç,ndersa Linking po pret me flamuj kombetare statusin kandidat ne Bruksel.


----------



## L1nk1g

^^ Normale po ça


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Perse u perjashtua anetari Prishtine?! Nuk tha as nuk beri asgje per tu perjashtuar, bahh.


----------



## Nolt

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Perse u perjashtua anetari Prishtine?! Nuk tha as nuk beri asgje per tu perjashtuar, bahh.


Siq duket e paska hanger ban pershkak ndonje fjale qe sju ka pelqy naj moderatori, ne temen per punen e protestave ne Shkup:

Shiko postimet e tij te fundit.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=19416719


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Ne ate teme po komentoja dhe une dhe gjithcka po vijonte normalisht pa fyerje dhe shkelje te rregullores, thjeshte nje diskutim konstruktiv dhe i moderuar, kur papritur mori ban!!… Eshte e pashpjegueshme.

Humbje e madhe per forumin hno:


----------



## mendje-madhi

O zoterinj moderator,e di qe rregullat e forumit nuk e lejojne nje antar te riantarsohet pas ndeshkimit por ju lutem mos I ndeshkoni njerezit per kete gje. Beni nje vesh shurdh dhe nje sy qorr dhe lerini njerezit te qete. Fundja nuk po ju hane buken. Per me teper jane antaret me aktiv ketu dhe po te vazhdoni keshtu do ngeleni vetem. 

Nqs doni te veproni keshtu ath mos jini te njeanshem...ka edhe te tjere ketu qe jane denuar me pare.


----------



## Drenicaku

^^
Nuk besoj se eshte ndeshkuar nga moderatoret tane. Gjithsesi, shume keq qe Prishtine u perjashtua, shpresoj ta gjeje nje menyre per tu rikthyer!


----------



## Nolt

^^

Sapo fola me L1nk1g ne FB dhe me tha qe antari Prishtine u perjashtua sepse nje euromoderator zbuloi qe ishte antar i ri-regjistruar.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Faktikisht ai u perjashtua sepse postoi ne temen e trazirave ne maqedoni ku disa Serbe po dezinformonin dhe Prishtine ju tregoi vendin, mesa duket edhe perse ja kane fshire komentet ai ka vendosur ti ri-postoje dhe per kete arsye ka marre dhe ban. Ata kane thene se shqiptaret jane terroriste ndersa Prishtine i ka pyetur se cfare mendimi kane per terroristet serbe qe krijuan varrezen masive ne rudnice te serbise. Moderatori serb dihet se si vepron ne keto raste.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Qendrimi im ka qene dhe vazhdon te jete ai, qe nuk mund te jete nje adrese IP ajo qe percakton _peshen e fajit_ te dikujt apo dikujt tjeter. Nese dikush eshte ri-regjistruar prej me shume se nje viti, e prej se njejtes hapsire kohore nuk ka asnje paralajmerim per sjellje te çrregullt ne forum, nuk ka pse te trajtohet ndryshe nga te tjeret, e te perjashtohet pa paralajmerim, nderkohe qe ane e mbane forumit _(perfshire forumin shqiptar) _ka anetare me listen e infraksioneve te gjate sa gjithe testamenti i ri biblik. 

Per fat te keq, euromodet _kane dale_ me tjeter interpretim. 

E dyta, nese une do te lejoja hapjen e temave idiote me permbajtje qe nuk ka asnje lidhje me forumin e qe do te siguronte material te mjaftueshem per 20 BAN, do t'a ndjeja veten po aq fajtor sa ata te 20 qe e kane vendosur veten ne pozite per t'u perjashtuar. Me sa duket edhe ata qe kane lejuar nje teme te ketille _kane dale_ me te tjera _mrekulli_. 

Kjo nuk do te thote se te shkosh neper tema idiote ne cepat e forumit e te hysh ne debate mediokre si per t'u mbajtur ison e _masturbimeve mentale_ femijeve te SSC eshte diçka me ment apo e justifikueshme...

Gjithsesi, une do te keshilloja gjithkend te kursente kohen dhe nervat per argumenta me te rendesishem se _masturbimet mentale_...sidoqofte gjithesecili eshte i lire te beje çfare t'i doje e bardha zemer...

Boll dolem jashte teme.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

SSC di AlbanPOLIMI-2012, su Flickr​


----------



## instantmalbin

Mos eshte koha qe te shtohet edhe nje seksjon i trete ? 

Pra sic kemi zhvillimet urbane edhe forume shtese , te shohet si kategori me vete edhe seksjoni i fotografive ( ku mund te jete nje sub seksjon per kosoven , nje per shqiperine , edhe nje per udhetimet jashte ) . 

Mund te frymezoheni pak nqs shikoni forumet e shteteve te tjera . Forumi jone limitohet nga vete fakti qe kemi kaq pak tematike . 

Gjithashtu* shkurt e shqip* eshte vizible vetem te anetaret , duke mos lejuar nje jo anetar te kuptoj qe ky forum ka aktivitet . 

Mund te shikohen seksjonet respektive te bosnjes , serbise , greqise etc. per me shume .


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
Shkurt e shqip ose kafeneja ndryshe eshte e padukshme per te gjithe forumet per personat e parregjistruar ne forum.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Perqendrohuni me shume ne tematiken e Forumit , dhe lereni politiken , gjeostrategjine etj ... ajo Shkurt e Shqip duhet rregulluar , shume tema jane pa lidhje me forumin .


----------



## Guest

Politika, racismi hapur neper forumet nderkombetare me kan lodh ketu ne SSC. Disa here mduket sikur foli me kalamaj kur nisin debate per fe, sikur njera esht me e mire se tjetra. 

Kohen e fundit jam mendaur ta fshi llogarin tem ne forum, per ta perdor kohen ma produktiv.


----------



## mendje-madhi

instantmalbin said:


> A mund njeri te me thote si ta bej llogarine ne vetem guest pra *jo* nje llogari qe te mundeson komentet por qe ka te gjithe funksjonet e tjera ? Sic e beri Sadosi p.sh


Mos ben _log in_ fare dhe je _guest_! So simpell!


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Ashtu nuk futesh dot tek shkurt e shqip!


----------



## lastsamurai

Te diskutimet e dites qendron akoma poll 'A jeni dakord me paraden e homoseksualeve ne Tirane ne maj?' Jepni mendimet tuaja' dhe me duket i pakuptimte.


----------



## lastsamurai

instantmalbin said:


> Kohet e fundit jam i zene me aktivitetet e mija , te te cilat dua te fokusohem totalisht , edhe per faktin se per disa muaj do behem edhe baba .
> 
> Nga ana tjeter , fakti qe harxhoj disa ore per muhabete te pakuptimta , qe te tjeret jan anelastik te degjojn pamvaresisht argumentave apo fakteve , me shtyn edhe ajo te ky vendim .
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Urime.:cheers:

Edhe pse na dridhen kembet kur degjojme te tilla mhb.


----------



## instantmalbin

lastsamurai said:


> Urime.:cheers:
> 
> Edhe pse na dridhen kembet kur degjojme te tilla mhb.


Te kujton qe te vjen rradha edhe ty ??? Une e kisha problem qe po behesha xhaxha se jam i ri akoma , kur ne te njeten kohe u bera ( pa dashje ) baba lol


----------



## lastsamurai

instantmalbin said:


> Te kujton qe te vjen rradha edhe ty ??? Une e kisha problem qe po behesha xhaxha se jam i ri akoma , kur ne te njeten kohe u bera ( pa dashje ) baba lol


Nuk jam dhe aq i ri une jo,po perpiqem mos ta leshoj veten se dhe nje femije me duhet.


----------



## Zwanse

urime instantmalbin 

na e shto kombin, mos e lere me nje.


----------



## rene1234

Me jete te gjate instantmalbin. Dhe mesoji shqip cunit


----------



## doctorx

Urime...Lindje te mbare gruaja


----------



## lastsamurai

Zwanse said:


> urime instantmalbin
> 
> na e shto kombin, mos e lere me nje.


Iku koha e Dulles.:lol:.Behen me plan femijet tani se kushton mbajtja e tyre.


----------



## Maledict

Kuku dy instantmalbin-a, se s'na doli boll nje. :lol: 

Urime per femijen, uroj qe te kete jete te gjate dhe te shendoshe bashke me prindet.


----------



## instantmalbin

Flmnderit nga zemra te gjitheve per urimet


----------



## instantmalbin

Maledict said:


> Kuku dy instantmalbin-a, se s'na doli boll nje. :lol:
> 
> Urime per femijen, uroj qe te kete jete te gjate dhe te shendoshe bashke me prindet.


Sikur te jene binjake , do behemi 3 lol ! Do ve cunin pastaj te merret me ty . 
Flmnderit per urimet maledict , i apreciate it .


----------



## Drenicaku

Fillimisht, shume urime per *instantmalbin*-in! Uroj qe femija te lindet e te rritet me shendet! :cheers:

Se dyti, cfare mendoni ju, a duhet apo jo, te hapet nje thread tek seksioni Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban ne lidhje me restaurimet e monumenteve dhe trashegimine kulturore ? Ne Kosove shume objekte jane ne restaurim e siper siq eshte kalaja e Vushtrrise, ajo e Prizrenit dhe plot objekte tjera!!

Kalaja e Vushtrrise:

*Para:*








*Pas:*









Ju falenderoj!


----------



## Maledict

^^ Still sucks! Restaurim shume palidhje. Masi vec kane vendose me e restauru, atehere eshte dashte me e restauru ashtu sic ka qene dikur, para se me u rrenu. Kalaja e Shkupit eshte shembull i mire.


----------



## Drenicaku

^^
Ashtu si ne Shkup eshte duke u restauru kalaja e Prizrenit!


----------



## Maledict

Edhe kjo eshte dashte ngjashem me u rindertu, vec pse eshte nje qyteze e vogel nuk dmth se kjo nuk ka te drejte me e pas nje objekt historik te ndertum si duhet.

Une nuk pe kuptoj kuptimin e restaurimit nese ai objekt vetem pastrohet e strugitet pak. Restaurimi duhet me i dhane nje pamje si ka qene objekti dikur ne menyre qe njerezit me pas cka me ardh me pa, jo me ardh e me pa te njejtin sen pak ma te zbardhum apo pastrum. Gjuj pare ne berllog i bjen ksaj pune.


----------



## Dyrrachium

Po te merret shembull Shkupi,edhe italianet duhet te kishin ndertuar gjysmen tjeter te koloseut te Romes!Zgjidhje per mendimin tim do ishte qe pjesa e shembur te zevendesohej me dru me te njejtin stil mesjetar,jo si ketu qe e kane dhjere fare,strukture moderne brenda kalase mesjetare,ja kane prishur vlerat.

*Kalaja Petreles*


----------



## Drenicaku

Pajtohem me ty Maledict, por meqense jane investime nga jashte Kosoves ateher duhen mirepritur!
Isha para ca muajve ne nje ekspozite, met vertet me la mbresa!
Me pare ishte ne gjendje te mjerueshme. Ajo hapsira e gjelber perball perdorej si parking! icard:


----------



## Maledict

Dyrrachium said:


> Po te merret shembull Shkupi,edhe italianet duhet te kishin ndertuar gjysmen tjeter te koloseut te Romes!Zgjidhje per mendimin tim do ishte qe pjesa e shembur te zevendesohej me dru me te njejtin stil mesjetar,jo si ketu qe e kane dhjere fare,strukture moderne brenda kalase mesjetare,ja kane prishur vlerat.


Jo nuk eshte zgjidhje as druri. Objekti duhet te rindertohet saktesisht ashtu sic ka qene dikur perfshi formen egzakte dhe materialin (guret) e njejte. 

Pse Italianet nuk e kane ndertuar pjesen tjeter te Koloseumit nuk e di dhe nuk me intereson. Restaurimi i nje objekti historik duhet te behet ne ate menyre qe njerezit te fitojne ndjenjen e asaj se si ai objekt ishte dikur perfshire edhe funksionin, perndryshe, restaurimi i nje rrenoje per te mbetur rrenoje per mua nuk ka kurrfare efekti dhe eshte thjeshte humbje e parase.


----------



## Dyrrachium

Ajo qe thua ti nuk eshte restaurim por rindertim,italianet me siguri presin mendimin tend qe te ndricohen pak ,e kupton c'thua :lol:


----------



## Maledict

Dyrrachium said:


> Ajo qe thua ti nuk eshte restaurim por rindertim,italianet me siguri presin mendimin tend qe te ndricohen pak ,e kupton c'thua :lol:


E thash edhe me heret. Se cka bejne italianet nuk me intereson, ata i kane arsyet e veta ne i kemi tonat. 

E perseris, per mua restaurimi nuk ka kuptim nese objektin historik nuk e kthen ne formen origjinale, gjithnje duke ja kthyer funksionalitetin, duke ruajtur formen egzakte dhe duke perdorur materialin e njejte.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ 

Nuk e di nese e thua me shaka apo e ke me te vertete!

Duhen ruajtur monumentet dhe qendrat arkeologjike ashtu sic ato kane arritur ne ditet e sotme pa cenuar autenticitetin e tyre dhe vlerat antike. Fale ketyre gjurmeve mund te vleresojme periudha te ndryshme qe nga prehistoria, paleoliti/neoliti, mesjeta dhe deri sot, se vetem ashtu mund te deshifrojme te kaluaren sipas te dhenave arkeologjike. Ngritjen dhe lulezimin e qyteterimeve te ndryshme dhe renien e tyre.

Nese behet nje nderhyrje qe parashikon restaurimin e plote (forme dhe dimension) atehere vlera unikale e atij objekti humbet teresisht.


----------



## Maledict

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> ^^
> 
> Nuk e di nese e thua me shaka apo e ke me te vertete!


Shume me te vertete e kam. 



Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Duhen ruajtur monumentet dhe qendrat arkeologjike ashtu sic ato kane arritur ne ditet e sotme pa cenuar autenticitetin e tyre dhe vlerat antike. Fale ketyre gjurmeve mund te vleresojme periudha te ndryshme qe nga prehistoria, paleoliti/neoliti, mesjeta dhe deri sot, se vetem ashtu mund te deshifrojme te kaluaren sipas te dhenave arkeologjike. Ngritjen dhe lulezimin e qyteterimeve te ndryshme dhe renien e tyre.


Si cenohet autenticiteti dhe vlera antike nese ai objekt rindertohet saktesisht ashtu sic ishte ne formen origjinale te saj duke perdorur krejtesisht materialin e njejte qe ishte perdorur edhe atehere kur eshte ndertuar? A ka menyre me te mire te ruajtes se objekteve antike se sa kthimi i tyre ne formen origjinale te tyre?

Une nuk them qe tash te rindertohen shkel e shko nga cilado kompani ndertimi por nga kompani te specializuara per keto pune dhe te cilat do jene vazhdimisht te monitoruara nga institutet perkatese ne menyre qe te sigurohet se gjithcka do shkoje sipas planit strikt te percaktuar nga ekspertet. 

Une do ndaja mendimin me ty nese ndonje objekt i caktuar antik nuk ka histori te qarte se cfar forme apo funksionaliteti ka pasur ne ate kohe por per keto tjerat per te cilat e dijme me siguri se cka kane qene dhe per cka jane shftytezu eshte gjynah qe te mbeten ashtu te rrenuara. 



Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Nese behet nje nderhyrje qe parashikon restaurimin e plote (forme dhe dimension) atehere vlera unikale e atij objekti humbet teresisht.


Apsolutisht e pasakte.


----------



## Drenicaku

Ka plot shembuj te asaj qe thote Maledict. Ky nuk po thote te ndertohet prej fillimi por te i shtohet pjesa qe eshte shkaterruar pa e demtuar pjesen e vjeter! 

Ja nje shembull ne Kroaci. Kjo keshtjelle daton qe ne shekullin e 13 por eshte rindertuar ne vitin 1837 dhe prape ne vitin 1952. Ne kete rast madje nuk eshte perdorur as materiali i njejte (ndoshta per ti dalluar shtresat me mire) dhe vlera nuk i ka humb aspak, perkundrazi, duket edhe me atraktive per turiste. 










P.s a mendoni se duhet te hapet nje thread per keto zhvillime apo jo?
Te diskutojme pastaj ne ate thread se ketu nuk eshte vendi i duhur!


----------



## Mr_Albalover

I gjithe debati i siperm me duket disi i pavlere pasi nuk qendrojne nocione te sakta apo te gabuara persa i perket restaurimeve. Ekzistojne thjesht nocione te ndryshme. 

Nocioni me i vjeter i cili u mbeshtet fuqishem gjate shekujt te kaluar parashikon restaurimin e plote te nje godine me qellim 'rigjallezimin' e objektit ne formen origjinale sic u ndertua fillimisht. 

Nocioni me i ri, i cili po aplikohet masivisht gjate mijevjecarit te ri mbeshtet idene se restaurimi duhet te parashikoj mirembajtjen e nje godine ne formen ne te cilen e kemi trasheguar pas ndodhive historike. Sipas kesaj filozofie godina historike pas restaurimit eshte nje godine plotesisht autentike pasi materialet e saj jane po te njejtat me kohen e ndertimit. 

Per me teper ne kohe te ndryshme dhe ne godina te ndryshme eshte aplikuar nje metode e ndermjetshme. Ky nocion i trete eshte ndikuar nga filozofia moderne Italiane e restaurimit e cila parashikon restaurimin sipas nocionit te dyte por edhe rindertimin e godines sipas struktures fillimtare me ndryshimin qe rindertimi behet me materiale te ndryshme nga materialet fillimtare dhe ndryshimi zakonisht shihet me sy te lire qofte nga vete materiale, qofte nga ngyrosja e pjeses se rindertuar etj.

Gjithesi arkeologe te ndryshem mbeshtesin opinionin qe nje godine historike duhet te rindertohet por deri ne mase 30-40% te struktures se trasheguar. 

Pra sic shihet, ekzistojne raste dhe nocione te ndryshme te cilat varjojne aq sipas rrymave dhe filozofive po edhe aq sipas struktures se caktuar qe pritet te restaurohet.

Sa per ilustrim po ju sjell Kalane e Beratit si shembull: Kalaja ne fjale e ka bazamentin te ndertuar nga Iliret, disa pjese te ndermjetshme jane ndertuar gjate Mesjetes dhe pjesa tjeter bashke me lagjet e brendshme jane ndertuar nen Perandorine Osmane. 

Sipas cilit nocion duhej restauruar kalaja? Veshtire per te thene. Gjithesi e vetmja gje e sigurte eshte qe nuk ekziston nje nocion i sakte dhe nje tjeter i gabuar pasi te gjitha mbeshteten nga argumente te posacme.


----------



## Mr_Albalover

@*instantmalbin*, urime per djalin! 
Me jete te gjate dhe plote suksese! :cheers:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

E perkthen dot ndonjeri qe di serbisht pasi me google translate nuk e kuptoj sic duhet!










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983246&page=602


----------



## toni000

Me dy fjal thote qe eshte dashuruar mas teje...:banana::lol:


----------



## Maledict

"Ata eshte dashur qe ti sulmojme sa ishim te forte, tani te gjithe do perziheshin dhe prap do na bombardonin. Populli me antipatik ne bote, thjeshte, po kerkojne bombet ne mes te Tiranes."


----------



## JMBasquiat

E ke harruar "... t'i sulmojme dhe *t'i mundim/pushtojme*..."


----------



## L1nk1g

Thjesht perpiquni mos kemi perplasje, te gjithe e dime si eshte situata ketu ne forum. Dhe ne postimet tona euforike kishte mesazhe te tilla. Qendroni larg temes serbe dhe asaj nderkombetare, le te evitojme ngjarje te panevojshme!


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Kishin ankesa tek forumi serb per lastsamurai-n dhe mesa duke njeri nga moderatoret serbe e paska denuar ''In the brig''


----------



## JMBasquiat

Kishte pak eufori te tepruar mbreme dhe nuk mund te themi se disa prej anetareve tane nuk e kane tepruar. Meqe qenka denuar vetem me "in the brig", nuk eshte pune e madhe dhe kthehet.


----------



## L1nk1g

Lastsamurai eshte "In the brig", per 2 jave ne mos gabohem, bashke me 2 forumistet me te cilet po debatonte "Delija" dhe "Skopje". Jo me kot ju kerkova te qendronit larg temave delikate ne seksionet nderkombetare. Gjithsesi sic e tha dhe vete, lastsamurai kishte pire pak mbreme


----------



## Maledict

JMBasquiat said:


> Kishte pak eufori te tepruar mbreme dhe nuk mund te themi se disa prej anetareve tane nuk e kane tepruar. Meqe qenka denuar vetem me "in the brig", nuk eshte pune e madhe dhe kthehet.


Dallimi eshte se na e hajme denimin edhe per gjana minore kurse shkijet pak ose hiq per gjana shume ma te medha.

Nivelin e racizmit dhe naci-shovinizmit qe e kom lexu dje edhe sot ne kete thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983246&page=615 nuk e kom pa moti. Bile, ne te njejten vije ishin edhe moderatoret e tyre. 

U lodha mo tu i raportu postimet e tyre fyese sepse cdo postim eshte i tille.


----------



## Maledict

L1nk1g said:


> Lastsamurai eshte "In the brig", per 2 jave ne mos gabohem, bashke me 2 forumistet me te cilet po debatonte "Delija" dhe "Skopje". Jo me kot ju kerkova te qendronit larg temave delikate ne seksionet nderkombetare. Gjithsesi sic e tha dhe vete, lastsamurai kishte pire pak mbreme


Po ky far Skopje, c'pati? Njehere ishte shume i moderuar, vendoste foto te Shkupit neper threadet e forumit tone, diskutonte normalisht dhe qete me neve, e tani, pernjehere ndryshoj dhe eshte bere me cetnik se vete cetniket.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Maledict said:


> Po ky far Skopje, c'pati? Njehere ishte shume i moderuar, vendoste foto te Shkupit neper threadet e forumit tone, diskutonte normalisht dhe qete me neve, e tani, pernjehere ndryshoj dhe eshte bere me cetnik se vete cetniket.


Ai nuk eshte aspak i moderuar se e kam percjell ne forumin e serbeve. Ai ketu behet kinse i moderuar po atje e tregon fytyren e vertete. Ne vertete po hajme denime, prandaj duhet te jemi sa me te kujdesshem qe mundemi. Keta e kane marre forumin ne dore me ndihmen e disa moderatoreve tjere qe i simpatizojne dhe perjashtojne/denojne per arsye qesharake.


----------



## Gizzan

Une e mora nje infraction prej ati cetnikut dedonjes mbasi e postova nje foto ne forumin serb, me titullin " Great game, wasnt it"? Shume qesharake puna e keture ... dhe me sa shof Islami eshte ne Brig! :nuts:


----------



## Dyrrachium

Mire ta kane bere ca do andej?


----------



## 7t

E habitshme si shqiptari nuk e ka piken e shijes dhe organizimit. Po c'na duhet nje forum me vete per Sportin o njerez? Vetem nje forum mjafton per tema qe s'kane lidhje me tematiken e vete forumit. 
Jo vetem qe Sporti propozohet si forum i vecante por i bashkohet edhe forumit te Turizmit. Une them te bejme Eglantina Gjermenin moderatore me mire.
Forumi ne gjendjen fillestare para se te vinin dore moderatoret e sotem ishte i perkryer per nga thjeshtesia dhe organizimi dhe ndarja e temave. Ju vute dore ne dicka qe ishte ne rregull dhe e bete te parregullt. Jo nga padija por nga pashija. Dhe vazhdoni duke propozuar ndarje te reja krejtesisht te panevojshme qe do e bejne forumin si pershesh me qumesht.


----------



## L1nk1g

Sa te cuditshem jane kavajsit, dhe duan te flasin per shije, si filozofe, dhe nuk e dine qe te gjitha shijet jane te drejta :|


----------



## Islami.

*Forumi per sport eshte me se i nevojshem,dhe shume me ma interes se shumica e temave tjera.*


----------



## Dyrrachium

L1nk1g said:


>


Se kisha vene re fare,po dhe ajo s'ka pse te ndryshohet,me pelqen batuta.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

7t said:


> E habitshme si shqiptari nuk e ka piken e shijes dhe organizimit. Po c'na duhet nje forum me vete per Sportin o njerez? Vetem nje forum mjafton per tema qe s'kane lidhje me tematiken e vete forumit.
> Jo vetem qe Sporti propozohet si forum i vecante por i bashkohet edhe forumit te Turizmit. Une them te bejme Eglantina Gjermenin moderatore me mire.
> Forumi ne gjendjen fillestare para se te vinin dore moderatoret e sotem ishte i perkryer per nga thjeshtesia dhe organizimi dhe ndarja e temave. Ju vute dore ne dicka qe ishte ne rregull dhe e bete te parregullt. Jo nga padija por nga pashija. Dhe vazhdoni duke propozuar ndarje te reja krejtesisht te panevojshme qe do e bejne forumin si pershesh me qumesht.


E kuptova. Nuk paske sygjerime.... kay:

Vazhdojme punen.....


----------



## Islami.

*Mendoj qe kjo do te ishte ne ridizajnim i mire i forumit ,duke u bazuar ne propozimet e L1nk1g dhe Albanpolimi,me disa permisime te vogla.*

*Faqja kryesore.*










*Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban.*










*Kurse tek pjesa e re e sportit dhe infrastruktures sportive qe nga disa u perqesh e per mu mendoj qe eshte e domosdoshme.*










how to do a screen shot


----------



## Drenicaku

Mu pom pelqen ideja por kam vetem nje verejtje. Sic po shoh tek forumi *Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban*, threadet [AL] Projekte Ndërtimi | Construction Projects , respektivisht [RKS] Projekte të Ndryshme | Construction Projects, sipas kesaj ideje do te shuhen, por ne te njejten kohe do te shtohen/organizohen nenforumet e qyteteve, atehere cfare rreth projekteve madhore qe perfshijne me shume se nje qytet? 


Btw, great job Islam!!

:cheers:


----------



## Mr_Albalover

Me pelqen tej mase nje nenforum i vecante per tematikat e sportit dhe infrastruktures sportive. 

Gjithesi nga ana tjeter, ndarja e qyteteve ne ato 'te Shqiperise' dhe ato 'te Kosoves' me duket teper e panevojshme dhe perben nje percarje artificiale. 

Kush ka njohuri te kufizuara mbi qytetet tona dhe per njeren apo tjetren arsye kerkon te mesoj ne qofte se qyteti X apo Y i perket territorit te Shqiperise apo atij te Kosoves eshte me se i mireseardhur te vizitoj faqen fillestare e cdo teme qyteti dhe informohet jo vetem mbi poziten gjeografike por edhe per popullsine, historine etj.

Nuk eshte nevoja ti krijojme keto ndaresi.


----------



## Zwanse

propozoj te shtohet seksioni "kerkojme te dashur"


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Mr_Albalover said:


> Gjithesi nga ana tjeter, ndarja e qyteteve ne ato 'te Shqiperise' dhe ato 'te Kosoves' me duket teper e panevojshme dhe perben nje percarje artificiale.
> 
> Kush ka njohuri te kufizuara mbi qytetet tona dhe per njeren apo tjetren arsye kerkon te mesoj ne qofte se qyteti X apo Y i perket territorit te Shqiperise apo atij te Kosoves eshte me se i mireseardhur te vizitoj faqen fillestare e cdo teme qyteti dhe informohet jo vetem mbi poziten gjeografike por edhe per popullsine, historine etj.
> 
> Nuk eshte nevoja ti krijojme keto ndaresi.


Nuk eshte per te krijuar ndasi por thjeshte eshte lehtesuar kerkimi. Ishte shume konfuze te kerkoje nje qytet pasi ishin te gjithe bashke ndersa tani me ndarjen e bere eshte zgjidhur. Kush futet ne forumin shqiptar e di mire qe ky eshte forumi i shqiptareve dhe cdo gje ne lidhje me shqiptaret e gjen ketu, fare lehte.


----------



## Festin

Mr_Albalover said:


> Me pelqen tej mase nje nenforum i vecante per tematikat e sportit dhe infrastruktures sportive.
> 
> Gjithesi nga ana tjeter, ndarja e qyteteve ne ato 'te Shqiperise' dhe ato 'te Kosoves' me duket teper e panevojshme dhe perben nje percarje artificiale.
> 
> Kush ka njohuri te kufizuara mbi qytetet tona dhe per njeren apo tjetren arsye kerkon te mesoj ne qofte se qyteti X apo Y i perket territorit te Shqiperise apo atij te Kosoves eshte me se i mireseardhur te vizitoj faqen fillestare e cdo teme qyteti dhe informohet jo vetem mbi poziten gjeografike por edhe per popullsine, historine etj.
> 
> Nuk eshte nevoja ti krijojme keto ndaresi.


Ndoshta ma mire te ndahen kategorit sipas bashkis/komunes/Qarkut?

Ose qytetet qe kan ma se shumti postime me teme vecante:

_Tirana
Prishtina
Shkoder
Mitrovica
etc etc...
_
Kurse ato qytete qe nuk kan postime te shpesh;
_
Qytete te ndryshme_


----------



## lastsamurai

E bete çorbe fare.Mos harroni dhe nje forum me vete per Drenicen e Locosaguide dhe Rroskovecin e Tarzanit.

Sa me thjeshte e me mire gjerat.


----------



## 7t

Do propozoj me vone sot variantin tim perfundimtar duke marre parasysh zhvillimin e forumit keto dy vitet e fundit.


----------



## 7t

Une kembengul kunder idese se ndarjes se forumeve ne Shqiperi/Kosove/Rajon tek kategoria Zhvillimet Urbane.

Ndarja ekzistuese ka kohe qe ka mbetur e tille dhe anetaret jane mesuar tashme me kete lloj ndarje. Nje rindarje e ndarjes aktuale do kishte kuptim nese forumi do ishte i tejzmadhuar me tema dhe artikuj te panumert qe perditesoheshin dita-dites dhe numri i anetareve do ishte disa here me shume se ai qe eshte sot.
Do isha dakort qe forumit *Infrastruktura* t'i shtohej nje nenforum rreth Stadiumeve te rinj qe po ndertohen ne vend. Nuk do e rekomandoja ndryshimin e titullit te ketij forumi.
Per mendimin tim nenforumet *Ekonomia* dhe *Turizmi* duhet te jene bashke sepse jane dy fusha qe nderlidhen me njera tjetren. Turizmi sjell rritjen ekonomike dhe hapjen e vendeve te punes. Kultura dhe Sporti nga ana tjeter jane dy fusha krejtesisht te ndryshme qe as bashke nuk mund te shkonin dhe jo me t'i bashkangjiteshin forumit te Turizmit. 
Per me teper, Kultura dhe Sporti nuk kane fare lidhje me Zhvillimet Urbane sic kane fushat e Ekonomise dhe Turizmit. Pra do grupoheshin forume te perziere qe mund t'i perkisnin disa kategorive njekohesisht.

*Albanologjia* duhet te mbetet si forum i vecante pasi eshte nje shkence disa-shekullore qe perfshin elemente te ndryshem te identitetit shqiptar qe jane pershkruar ne titullin e vete atij forumi. 

Forumi i *Fotografive* ka nevoje per nje pastrim dhe nenrenditje me te mire.

Forumin *Shkurt dhe Shqip* une do e emertoja ndryshe per arsyen se titulli nga pikpamja fonetike me duket pak i shemtuar. Te dyja fjalet fillojne me SH dhe me DH ne mes:bash:
Propozimi im eshte pak lokalist por te pakten ka nje lloj kuptimi domethenes sepse behet fjala per nje shprehje popullore. Mund te propozoni tituj te tjere po deshet.

*[Zhvillimet Urbane]*

*Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban*
Architecture Projects and Urban Development News.
» Tirana | Prishtina | Other Cities


*Infrastruktura*
Highway Network, Aviation, Maritime, Railways and Stadium Infrastructure.
» Rrugët | Aeroportet | Portet | Hekurudhat | Stadiumet	

*Ekonomia, Turizmi dhe Shërbimet Publike*
Domestic Industry, Tourism and Public Services.
» Ekonomia | Turizmi | Shërbimet Publike

*[Forume Shtesë]*

*Albanologjia*
Albanian History, Culture, Folklore, Music, Arts and Language.

*Fotografi*
Photos of Cities, Monuments, Ruins and Landscapes.
» Shqipëria | Kosova | Trevat Shqiptare | Udhëtime

*Llogje Kavaje* 
General Discussions and Non-related Gossip.


----------



## Maledict

7t said:


> *Llogje Kavaje*
> .


Logje Kavaje? Cka do te thote kjo? Kurre ne jete nuk kam ndergjuar per dicka te tille. 

Apsolutisht jam kunder ketij emertimi.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Kjo dmth qe tipi ende eshte "butthurt" qe propozimi i tij atebote nuk kaloi po kaloi Shkurt e Shqip e tani tenton ta nderroje kete kinse "Llogje Kavaje" qenka shprehje popullore e Shkurt e Shqip nuk na qenka. 

Qesharake.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Maledict said:


> Logje Kavaje? Cka do te thote kjo? Kurre ne jete nuk kam ndergjuar per dicka te tille.
> 
> *Apsolutisht jam kunder ketij emertimi*.


Po nuk besoj se do dali ndonjeri pro ketij emertimi!

Ai eshte nga kavaja prandaj ka marre si shembull ''llogje kavaje'' :lol:


----------



## 7t

Eshte shprehje e njohur popullore ne Shqiperi. Se caj shume trapin nese nderrohet ose jo. E dhashe si propozim. Cfaredo lloj emertimi te propozohet do jete me mire se ky qe eshte sot.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

7t said:


> *Llogje Kavaje*
> General Discussions and Non-related Gossip.


Jam dakord me pothuajse gjithcka thene mesiper, perjashto kete te fundit. *Llogje Kavaje* qe duket shume pa lidhje. Dhe pjesa ne anglisht duket pak serioze ne pjesen e fundit ''*Non-related Gossip*''. Ne ate forum kemi jo vetem tema thashethemesh por edhe tema qe trjatojne integrimet europiane te shqiperise dhe kosoves sebashku me zhvillimet kombetare, dhe ne respekt te tyre nuk duhet te vendosim emertime qe perqeshin te gjithe forumin *Shkurt dhe Shqip*.
* 
*


----------



## 7t

Po *Te Blloku* si duket?
Blloku eshte zona me e famshme ne Tirone ku njerezit kalojne kohen kot duke pi kafe e duke u mor me thashethemekay:
Permendet shpesh edhe neper artikuj te huaj.


----------



## Maledict

7t said:


> Po *Te Blloku* si duket?
> Blloku eshte zona me e famshme ne Tirone ku njerezit kalojne kohen kot duke pi kafe e duke u mor me thashethemekay:
> Permendet shpesh edhe neper artikuj te huaj.


E pse ti insiston aq shume qe kjo rubrike te merre konotacion gjeografik? Une jam apsolutisht kunder logjeve te Kavajes, blloqeve te Tiranes apo lagjeve te Prishtines. 

Lene Shkurt e Shqip se boll mire eshte. Don't try to fix what's not broken.


----------



## 7t

Po jo mer daj, se kam aty une. Idea eshte te gjendet nji titull qe ka nji fare kuptimi ne kontekstin social-historik. Nje vend ku grumbullohen njerezia per te kalu kohen e lire. Te Blloku eshte nje reference historike e zones se bllokmeneve dhe ku rinia shqiptare kalon kohen e lire sot e 24 vite. Ketu perfshije edhe vizitoret nga Kosova. Eshte nji shprehje qe sapo e degjon ose lexon te shkon menja tek nji dukuri e caktuar sociale. Dhe i pershtatet shume kesaj pjese te forumit.
Ca kuptimi ka titulli ekzistues? Eshte i shemtute dhe pa kuptim, nuk e njef njeri, se ka degju njeri si shprehje. Eshte shpik nga koka paimagjinate e Lum Lumit.


----------



## Ulpiana

7t said:


> se ka degju njeri si shprehje.


 Nuk e ke degju ti...


----------



## JMBasquiat

Se paska degju shprehjen "shkurt e shqip" njeri qe nuk e dinte qe fjala "kulm" i referohet kulmit te shtepive, e mendonte se ekzistonte vetem per t'u perdorur si metafore "ka arritur kulmin". 

Pune e madhe...


----------



## 7t

Ulpiana said:


> Nuk e ke degju ti...


E ke degju ti...



JMBasquiat said:


> Se paska degju shprehjen "shkurt e shqip" njeri qe nuk e dinte qe fjala "kulm" i referohet kulmit te shtepive, e mendonte se ekzistonte vetem per t'u perdorur si metafore "ka arritur kulmin".
> 
> Pune e madhe...


:|


----------



## bluebird_pr

jasht temes pak:
nese mund ta mbeshtetni kete projekt:
www.njekomb.com

Faleminderit.


----------



## Zwanse

albanpolimi = Kim Jung Un


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI




----------



## Zwanse

ku eshte Rene se ai ishte rob zoti??


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

:dunno: nuk di çfare te te them, une jam ateist...


----------



## Ulpiana

Kisha thone qe krejt temat qe kanë te bejne me infrastrukture sportive te barten nga nenforumi *Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban* ne nenforumin *Infrastruktura*, ne nje dege te re *Infrastruktura Sportive*.


----------



## Islami.

*Edhe une te njejten ide e kom dhane,nje faqe ma heret e kom propozy kete ndarje,edhe nese spajtoni me te teren bile sa i perket sportit te formohet infrastruktura sportive si thread ne vete.*


----------



## lastsamurai

Seksionet e reja te pamjeve nga Prishtina e Tirana duhen bere sticky.Flm.


----------



## 7t

Mund ta ndryshoni titullin e kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1598398 ne *Heraldika Shqiptare (Stema, Emblema, Simbole) | Albanian Heraldry*

???


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Nese e ke fjalen per aplikimin e funksionit _"italic"_ ne titullin e temes, per fat te keq nuk eshte e mundur. Indeksi i forumit qendron mbi Basic Unicode, nuk mund te aplikosh funksione UTF-8.


----------



## 7t

Mire eshte keshtukay:


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI




----------



## L1nk1g

^^ E kisha ndryshuar une nderkohe.


----------



## Zwanse

ka mundesi te dime sa anetare femra ka seksioni shqip?


----------



## lastsamurai

E do dhe me leter e vule qe ky eshte forum homosh?.:laugh:.Pastaj,ketu do gjesh dashnore ti?.


----------



## Zwanse

dashnore mund te gjesh aty ku sta pret mendja. ky forumi me con mallin e periudhes kur isha student te Politekniku. era bole gjithe politekniku :lol:


----------



## Festin

Zwanse said:


> ka mundesi te dime sa anetare femra ka seksioni shqip?


Ku ka femra kompjuter? Le krejt


----------



## 7t

Ca do bohet me ato forumet Retro? Do i hiqni apo do rrine ashtu si jane?


----------



## Festin

Propozim: Te hapet nje teme per diskutime per arkitektur nga Prishtina per shembull. Ne temen qe esht sot, postohet foto, dhe lajme, kurse kurse diskutimet behen ne temen per diskutime arkitektur per Prishtinen.

Prishtina, Shkupi dhe Tirana te ken temat per diskutime te vecanta, kurse te hapen nje per pjesen tjeter te Kosoves, dhe nje per pjesen tjeter te Shqiperis, dhe nje tjeter per trevat tjere shqiptare.


----------



## Nolt

Festin said:


> Propozim: Te hapet nje teme per diskutime per arkitektur nga Prishtina per shembull. Ne temen qe esht sot, postohet foto, dhe lajme, kurse kurse diskutimet behen ne temen per diskutime arkitektur per Prishtinen.
> 
> Prishtina, Shkupi dhe Tirana te ken temat per diskutime te vecanta, kurse te hapen nje per pjesen tjeter te Kosoves, dhe nje per pjesen tjeter te Shqiperis, dhe nje tjeter per trevat tjere shqiptare.


Pajtona. Sot ne temen e projekteve te Prishtines dhe gjithashtu Tiranes postohet nje lajme ose nje projekt i ri i cili diskutohet pastaj 2 faqe kot, tu e dite qe thelbi eshte projekti e jo diskutimi i tij.

Pra zgjidhja o te hapet edhe nje teme "sticky" ne nenforumet "Prishtina" dhe "Tirana" per diskutimin e projekteve.


----------



## Drenicaku

^^
Ska diskutime ne kete forum per arkitekture, veq politike o vlla :bash:


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Festin said:


> ...





Nolt said:


> ...


Me pak fjale te kete nje faqe me risite e projekteve, ne te cilen dikush shesh diçka qe i intereson, per te qene i detyruar t'a shtjelloje me pas ne _"temen e lloqeve"_ !! icard:

Seksionet e urbanistikes nuk kane nevoje per asnje ndryshim drastik. Jane te vetmet plotesisht funksionale. 

Nese _problem_ jane komentet jashte teme te tipit _lloqe kavaje_, rregullorja e forumit ofron mjete te qarta per t'i hequr apo parandaluar. 

Gjeja _(e vetme)_ me e mire qe mund te behet, nuk jane ndryshimet drastike por bashkepunimi ne raportimin e parregullesive, pasi moderatoret nuk mund te kontrollojne çdo postim ne çdo cep te forumit.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

*@ gjergjkastrioti:* A ka mundesi ta largosh ate foton kaotike te Tiranes qe vendose tek forumi Spanjoll ne temen e Shqiperise. Tema eshte per te reklamuar Shqiperine jo per te vendosur cdo lloj budalliku. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723634


----------



## L1nk1g

Pershendetje cuna! Doja t'ju lajmeroja qe se shpejti nuk do te jem me moderator i forumit shqiptar. Kjo vjen ne rradhe te pare si pasoje e problemeve personale dhe ne rradhe te dyte per faktin se mendoj qe forumi meriton me teper vemendje nga cfare i kam kushtuar une kohet e fundit dhe cfare mund ti kushtoj ne vijim.

Bashke me stafin e moderatoreve do te perpiqemi te gjejme nje zevendesues sa me shpejt dhe ju siguroj qe do te bej te pamunduren per te qene kandidati ideal per forumin. Do t'ju mbaj te informuar ditet ne vijim per te reja :cheers:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Na vjen keq qe nuk do te jesh me moderator por nese mund te jap nje keshille per modin e ardheshem, mundohuni qe te perzgjidhni nje kandidat nga Kosova. :cheers:


----------



## Festin

Falenderojm per kontributin tende dhe punen qe e ki bere. ^^

(Ps. Kqyrni qfare tipi esht ai i kosoves, se nuk iu besohet :lol:)


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

***** 

*Postimet pa lidhje me temen u spostuan tek Diskutimet e Ditës* !​


----------



## Nolt

A ka moderator ky forum qe kqyr me moderu apo e kan statusi ne moderatorit vetem per fore?

Morren fund disa tema.


----------



## Ermir

^^Per cilat tema e ke fjalen, pervec asaj te Prishtines?


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Nolt said:


> A ka moderator ky forum qe kqyr me moderu apo e kan statusi ne moderatorit vetem per fore?
> 
> Morren fund disa tema.


Nese do te lije ankesat per nje moment, e do te mundoheshe te ndihmoje, ne rastin konkret duke raportuar me konkretisht se ku qendron problemi dhe cfare keshillon te ndermerret per t'a zgjidhur, mbase do te kishim pasur me shume "prosperitet" neper tema. 

Si thua?!


----------



## Nolt

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Nese do te lije ankesat per nje moment, e do te mundoheshe te ndihmoje, ne rastin konkret duke raportuar me konkretisht se ku qendron problemi dhe cfare keshillon te ndermerret per t'a zgjidhur, mbase do te kishim pasur me shume "prosperitet" neper tema.
> 
> Si thua?!


Po nuk e dija qe na nevojitet raportimi mbasi nuk jemi aq forum i madh qe te kemi mbikqyrje mbi tema. Eshte tema _Projekte nga Prishtina_ e cila qe nje kohe ka rrshqit krejt nga rendi e askush nuk ndermerr asgje, ajo tem u shendrru ne politik opozit/pozit e jo siq eshte menduar te flitet per projekt/ideja/alternativa.

Me t'mira.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Sigurisht qe nuk jemi nder forumet me te medhenj, por llogarit qe numeroheshin gjithsesi rreth 240'000 postime ne statistikat e fundit zyrtare, ne Korrik 2014. 

Duhet te qendrosh gjithe diten ne forum, per te pasur mundesine t'i shohesh te gjitha vetem siperfaqesisht. 

Prandaj gjeja me frytdhenese eshte bashkepunimi e mbi te gjitha raportimi. Kryesisht nepermjet nje mesazhi privat tek moderatoret.


----------



## Drenicaku

^^
Mos ma merr per te keq por do te ju keshilloja te jeni pak me agresiv sepse keshtu as qe ndjehet prezenca e ndonje admini. Disa verejtje, paralajmerime, e edhe denime nuk i bejn keq rregullit ne kete forum.


----------



## Nolt

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Sigurisht qe nuk jemi nder forumet me te medhenj, por llogarit qe numeroheshin gjithsesi rreth 240'000 postime ne statistikat e fundit zyrtare, ne Korrik 2014.
> 
> Duhet te qendrosh gjithe diten ne forum, per te pasur mundesine t'i shohesh te gjitha vetem siperfaqesisht.
> 
> Prandaj gjeja me frytdhenese eshte bashkepunimi e mbi te gjitha raportimi. Kryesisht nepermjet nje mesazhi privat tek moderatoret.


Pajtohem eshte nje pergjegjsi goxha e madhe.

Sidoqoft faleminderit


----------



## Maledict

Une mendoj se Nolt dhe Drenicaku nuk jane te afte me e kuptu dallimin ne mes te diskutimeve politike dhe atyre qe kritikojne qeverisjen aktuale per mospune. 

Ne fakt, jane pikerisht keta dy qe shperndajne propaganden e Shpendit ne ate thread, e pastaj kur dikush reagon ne to ankohen se reagimet jane "politike".

Askush me shume se une nuk e do ate thread dhe askush me shume se une nuk eshte duke u ndier keq qe nuk kemi projekt-ide ose projekte ne realizim sa duhet per ta gjalleruar kete thread ne nivelin e diskutimeve konstruktive qe ishin dikur ne te cilat edhe vet kam qene aktiv me vite te tera. Por ketu faji nuk eshte te anetaret e forumit, faji eshte tek administrata me pasive qe ka pas kryeqyteti i Kosoves qe prej pasluftes. 

Per te diskutuar projektet aktuale te komunes se Prishtines duhet te jesh bukepjekes sepse projekti kryesor ne realizim ne Prishtine eshte shperndarja e kifleve me djath dhe me xhem, e here here edhe me eurokrem per nxenes. E une bukepjekes nuk jam. 

Une nuk do ndaloj per asnje moment qe te reagoj ne propaganden e paskrupullt te spirihuncave te VV ne threadin e Prishtines (e sidomos ndaj atyre qe as nuk jetojne ne Prishtine), e nese cmimi per ate reagim eshte ban-i ndaj meje atehere do e paguaj me gjithe kenaqesi.


----------



## Drenicaku

^^
Verejtja ime ishte ne kontekstin e pergjithshem dhe nuk pat te beje me threadin e Prishtines edhe pse mendoj se edhe aty duhet te kete nderhyrje. 

Sa per diskutimet apo kritika ndaj dikujt, do te ishin te pranueshme perderisa nuk ka fyerje te ndersjella mes antareve, te cilat shpesh qojne deri ne degjenerim te threadit, e qe ai i Prishtines eshte nje shembull ne vete. Njejt ndodh shume shpesh edhe tek threadi Diskutimet e Dites ku antaret perlahen, fyhen njeri me tjetrin dhe nuk ka reagim te moderatorit. 

P.s. nuk eshte e vertete qe une shperndaje propaganden e dikujt, e madje as qe po marr pjese ne ato diskutimet pa kuptim qe behen ne threadin e Prishtines.


----------



## Dyrrachium

Drenicaku ose FijuBriju do te ishin mire per Moderator,te tjeret jane legena


----------



## Maledict

Dyrrachium said:


> Drenicaku ose FijuBriju do te ishin mire per Moderator,te tjeret jane legena


Ti as legen nuk je, ti je korit. :lol:


----------



## Festin

Festin said:


> Propozim: Te hapet nje teme per diskutime per arkitektur nga Prishtina per shembull. Ne temen qe esht sot, postohet foto, dhe lajme, kurse kurse diskutimet behen ne temen per diskutime arkitektur per Prishtinen.
> 
> Prishtina, Shkupi dhe Tirana te ken temat per diskutime te vecanta, kurse te hapen nje per pjesen tjeter te Kosoves, dhe nje per pjesen tjeter te Shqiperis, dhe nje tjeter per trevat tjere shqiptare.



Per ket arsye e pata propozu qe ne temen per infrastrukture, te postohen vetem fotografi dhe lajme nga ndonje projekt. Dhe jo te ket diskutime fare. Per diskutime me hape nje tem tejter ku behen "Quote" nga tema me foto dhe lajme, dhe diskutohet sa te dush.

Keshtu qe kur vjen ndonje anetar qe nuk din shqip apo nuk iu intereson fare diskutimi, te ket nje tem te paq dhe plot me projekte, foto dhe lajme. 
Shiko per shembull infrastrukturen ne Mitrovice ose Prizren, tashti nuk ka projekte aty per me permend, ama esht paq. Ne temen per prishtine duhet me shku 3-4 faqe per me gjet ndonje foto ose lajm qe ka te bej me infrastrukture e jo kifle, qe ne fakt, per kifle duhet te behet diskutimet tek "Zhvillimet Kombetare" ose "Moszhvillimet Kombetare". 

Dhe ne fund ky forum esht per infrastruktur dhe jo per diskutime politike apo sporte etj etj. Edhe pse ndoshta ma shum na pelqen me diskutu aty.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Maledict said:


> Une nuk do ndaloj per asnje moment qe te reagoj ne propaganden e paskrupullt te spirihuncave te VV ne threadin e Prishtines (e sidomos ndaj atyre qe as nuk jetojne ne Prishtine), e nese cmimi per ate reagim eshte ban-i ndaj meje atehere do e paguaj me gjithe kenaqesi.


_Nonsense!_ Nuk shoh vend per qasje kaq dramatike. 

Nder te tjera pas raportimit se tema e projekteve nga Prishtina ishte e stermbushur me komente jashte teme, prisja ndonje _kataklizem_!! 

Te ishte ky niveli maksimal i politizimit ne temat e forumit, do te kishin merituar te gjithe nga nje tufe me mimoza!!  

Gjithsesi, perveç shakave, ideja eshte dhe mbetet gjithmone qe temat me profil arkitekturen dhe urbanistiken jane dhe duhet te mbeten te pastra e me qasje sa me te thjeshte per te gjithe. 

Diskutimi ne prizmin politik te shume fushave te aktualitetit eshte relativisht normal dhe _pjese e jetes_, por ka dhjetra tema ku mund te kryhet, ka dhe do te kete gjithmone nje kategori temash qe duhet te mbeten sa me te pastra!!


----------



## Zwanse

Te dekriminalizohet stafi i forumit.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Tani qe *L1nk1g* nuk eshte mod kush do te jete zevendesuesi i tij? Ka mbetur forumi me nje moderator.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Une jam i pari i interesuar per nje zevendesues te *L1nk1g* dhe te siguroj se e kam bere pjesen time. Per diçka me konkrete, duhet pak durim.


----------



## lastsamurai

Mund te marri dikush masë per kete koment?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123866426&postcount=51


----------



## Festin

lastsamurai said:


> Mund te marri dikush masë per kete koment?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123866426&postcount=51


Postimi i tij esht akoma aty, kurse postime jem duke akuzuar ata per shpifje esht larguar.


----------



## L1nk1g

Vazhdoni ju luften ne internet se ajo do ja zgjidhi problemet shqiptareve ne FYROM. 

Nuk e kuptoni qe 95% te botes nuk i rruhet per cfare po ndodh atje, dhe atij 5% qe i rruhet e kane nje pozicionim "te lindur" ne ceshtje dhe ju mund te perpiqeni ta shpjegoni ne gjithe gjuhet e botes po nuk do ndryshoni gje. Qameti ndonje infraction do hani.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

****​*
Te mundohemi te qendrojme korrekt kundrejt temes. 

Kjo e fundit ekziston per te komentuar rreth risive ne Forumin Shqiptar. 

Shqetesimet vetjake duhet te percillen nepermjet mesazheve private tek moderatoret, euromodet apo administratoret e forumit. 

Nderkohe ekziston _thread_-i i informimit rreth denimeve, i quajtur *Why I was banned*, funksioni i raportimit te shqetesimeve e shume menyra te tjera per te gjetur zgjidhje per cfaredo shqetesimi. 

Nuk shoh asgje konstruktive tek qasja kaotike brenda temave te forumit.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Te mundohemi te qendrojme korrekt kundrejt temes.
> 
> Kjo e fundit ekziston per te komentuar rreth risive ne Forumin Shqiptar.


Po perse anetaret nuk jane pjese dhe problem i forumit! Mund te diskutohet per disa gjera si denimet dhe perjashtimet brenda forumit shqiptar, nuk ka nevoje te shkojme vetem tek ai nderkombetar.

Pastaj moderator ketu brenda ke mbetur vetem ti. Cfare behet me modin e ri qe duhej te zevendesonte *L1nk1g *- un? Ndonjete re!.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Cfare behet me modin e ri qe duhej te zevendesonte *L1nk1g *- un? Ndonjete re!.


Presim _sypetritat_!! Ne Ballkan nuk jane vetem zgjedhjet politike apo ato vendore, edhe zgjedhjet per mod jane evente _epike_ :|


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Pavaresisht se sa kohe ju duhet te zgjedhin une nje ide e kam bere se kush do te jete modi i ri. Sipas meje 90 % do te jete Drenicaku sepse te tjeret ose kane marre denime (prandaj dhe nuk listohen) ose nuk plotesojne kushtet e nevojshme per te qene mod. 10 % sigurisht e kam lene probalitet per Zwanse sepse ne kete bote ndodhin cudira dhe kushedi i plotesohet endrra per tu bere mod .


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

:hahano: :hahano:


----------



## Armend1.

Se di pse por me eshte kthyer forumi(nje pjese) ne gjuhen spanjolle,di kush gje?:nuts:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Ktheje serisht ne anglisht, shko me kursor poshte ne fund te faqes majtas dhe e gjen opsionin.


----------



## Armend1.

Faleminderit Mad.kay:


----------



## Kumanovari

Tek Fotografite aty ku shenon Shqipëria te behet edhe | Albania ... edhe tjeret poashtu. Per te huajt.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

lastsamurai said:


> Mos hapni me tema te perbashketa [AL/RKS] se na i ndotin temat [...] .


"Ndotesit e temave" nuk njohin _fe-krahine-dhe-ide_ !! I bie te heqim dore fare, te vazhdojme secili ne punen e vete!!  

Une kam _"nje sygjerim me te mire"_ , *kush sheh ndonje koment apo bllok komentesh qe i duket ofendues apo shqetesues t'a raportoje nepermjet funksionit perkates ose PM drejtuar moderatoreve/euromodeve*.

Me sa mbaj ment une, çdo raportim i bere ka mare kujdesin e duhur, nuk di te kete pasur neglizhime ne kete aspekt!!


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

*Statistikat per tremujorin e dyte te vitit 2015*:


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Ke pyetur se per kur modi i ri? Duket sikur e kane harruar.


----------



## Zwanse

po presin qe t'u them une po.


----------



## doctorx

Si mund ta bllokojme nje anetar forumi qe mos tja shikojme postimet ose ta injorojme qe mos te na dali me, ka ndonje opsion?


----------



## Ermir

^^http://i.imgur.com/hpuHr3s.png


----------



## doctorx

Me rrofsh biro :lol:


----------



## L1nk1g

Shpetove doktor


----------



## L1nk1g

Mendoj se do ishte mire te rikthenim nje debat te nisur gati nje vit me pare.



L1nk1g said:


> Siç është lajmëruar dhe më parë forumi do t'i nënshtrohet një ristrukturimi të pjesshëm për shkak të kaosit që mbizotëron në shumë seksione të tij.
> 
> Pas konsultimit me Alban-in dhe mesazheve private të marra nga disa forumistë (të cilët nuk kam pasur mundësi t'i falenderoj - gjej rastin), doja të shtroja për diskutim këtë propozim para-përfundimtar.
> 
> Propozimi do të qëndrojë i hapur për diskutim disa ditë përpara se të dërgohet për zbatim tek administratorët e forumit.
> 
> Jeni të gjithë të lutur të kontribuoni me ide apo modifikime të mundshme por njëkohësisht ju kërkojmë të na mirëkuptoni për faktin se jo çdo propozim do të mund të aplikohet.





AlbanPOLIMI said:


> *L1nk1g* faleminderit qe e rihape diskutimin mbi ri-formatimin te forumit!! kay:
> 
> Pervec pjeses se dakortesuar qe me pare, mbi vijat e pergjitheshme, ne detaj do te sygjeroja:
> 
> *1.* Nje nen/forum me vete te emertuar "Qytetet e Kosoves" dhe nje te peste te emertuar "Qytetet e Rajonit" .
> 
> *2.* Forumin *Ekonomia, Shërbimet Publike dhe Turizmi* do ta _degezoja_ ne dy pjese:
> 
> *Ekonomia, Shërbimet Publike dhe Industria*
> 
> *Sporti, Turizmi dhe Trashëgimia Kulturore*
> 
> Forumi i Industrise te ndahet ne: *Industria e Prodhimit | Bujqesia | Energjitika *
> 
> Tek "Trashegimia Kulturore" do te spostoja temat mbi Arkeologjine, *Restaurimet* etj, etj
> 
> Ndersa forumin *Sporti* ne *Sporti Shqiptar | Sporti Boteror | Infrastruktura Sportive*
> 
> Me pas ke harruar Nen/forumin "Të vjetra" qe mund te nen/kategorizohet ne Pamje Historike | 1945 - 1990 | 1991 - 2014(15..16) (ku mund te spostohen temat qe arrijne nje numer te caktuar materialesh fotografike dhe rinisin _te fresketa ne nen/forumet e qyteteve_)
> 
> Nderkohe qe pershkrimin _For those who have nothing better to do._ ne *Shkurt e Shqip* do t-a zevendesoja me "_The Albanian SkyBar_" .





Islami. said:


> *Mendoj qe kjo do te ishte ne ridizajnim i mire i forumit ,duke u bazuar ne propozimet e L1nk1g dhe Albanpolimi,me disa permisime te vogla.*
> 
> *Faqja kryesore.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kurse tek pjesa e re e sportit dhe infrastruktures sportive qe nga disa u perqesh e per mu mendoj qe eshte e domosdoshme.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how to do a screen shot


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Do te ishte mire te mesonim se cfare behet me moderatorin e dyte! U be shume kohe nga doreheqja e L1nk1g dhe asnje informacion se kush mund te jete zevendesuesi. Keta me duket nuk e rruajne fare per te vendosur nje tjeter mod.


----------



## rene1234

^^
As qe e kane rruajtur ndonjehere Mad


----------



## Festin

L1nk1g said:


> Mendoj se do ishte mire te rikthenim nje debat te nisur gati nje vit me pare.


Fotografi dhe te gjitha ndertimet tjere si infrastrukture sportive, turizmu apo kulturor e kisha fut tek Zvhillimet Urbane.

Shkurt e Shqip e kisha bashku me Diskutimet e Pergjithshme me diskutime per shumeqka. Dhe ne ket pjese te forumit te jet nje tolerance ma te madhe rreth bisedave. 
Kurse ne pjesen Zhvillimet Urbane te jet ma e vogel dhe te fokusohet ma shum tek projekte, fotografi ose informacion tjeter. Kushte qe mos te mbushen temat me biseda politike po ajo te behet ne teme tjeter tek Diskutimet e Pergjithshme.

Vetem nje propozim dhe sidoqoft do te behet mire.


----------



## Nolt

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Do te ishte mire te mesonim se cfare behet me moderatorin e dyte! U be shume kohe nga doreheqja e L1nk1g dhe asnje informacion se kush mund te jete zevendesuesi. Keta me duket nuk e rruajne fare per te vendosur nje tjeter mod.


Po i pari as qe eshte aktive. Jan bo dy dite qe i shkrova mesazh privat per nje ndryshim ne nje titull e aj hala ska hi online.

:lol:


----------



## Festin

Nolt said:


> Po i pari as qe eshte aktive. Jan bo dy dite qe i shkrova mesazh privat per nje ndryshim ne nje titull e aj hala ska hi online.
> 
> :lol:


Po ani de, kadal. Se nuk paguhet ai per ket pune edhe ai ka nje njet jasht kompjuterit.


----------



## Ermir

Beni Bani eshte duke luajtur kukamshefthi me Lizen.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Nolt said:


> Po i pari as qe eshte aktive. Jan bo dy dite qe i shkrova mesazh privat per nje ndryshim ne nje titull e aj hala ska hi online.
> 
> :lol:


Titulli i temes u nderrua ne *Dyndja e Refugjateve drejtë Evropës* _(meqe ekziston nje fare konvensioni i pa shkruar qe titujt e temave te shkruhen ne trajten e shquar)_. 

Per te tjerat me kishte munguar _"your whining"_ :hug:!!

_// Per sa i perket perzgjedhjes se moderatorit vazhdon mos te jete ne doren time, edhe pse mund t'i siguroj te gjithe se se shpejti do te kete te reja, pasi pergjegjesit jane vene ne dijeni se gjate ketij viti akademik koha ime pritet te jete shume e reduktuar e per kete duhet gjetur nje zgjidhje. _


----------



## Nolt

^^

Faleminderit per korigjim te titullit.


----------



## lastsamurai

Zwanse jemi me ty.Pa harruar Trimin.


----------



## L1nk1g

Ne rastin e titullit te asaj teme, "drejt" eshte ndajfolje dhe duhet te shkruhet pa *ë*.


----------



## 7t

Albano, ka mundsi ta bosh temen e Heraldikes 'sticky?


----------



## mendje-madhi

Une I ankesave kam qene gjithmone. Problemi eshte te ca antare aktive qe jane perjashtuar dhe qe ne fakt mbanin forumin gjalle. Tani nuk e di a i ke perjashtu ti por nqs vazhdon me ket politike do mbesesh vetem.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Me pak fjale jo vetem qe perton te sjellesh perditesime, por perton edhe te lexosh postimet ne vete temen ku po shkruajme, per te mesuar me shume mbi perjashtimet!  

Gjithsesi anetaret e perjashtuar nga _***lliku dhe frustracioni i disa mendjeve primitive_, padyshim nder anetaret me aktive te forumit, ne shume vite pjesemarrje ne forum nuk kane mare ndonje here aparatin per te mbledhur materialet e tyre perditesuese. 

Por kane qene/jane shume te zotet ne hulumtimin dhe grumbullimin e materialeve te gjetura ne rrjet. 

Gje qe do te mund t'a benim edhe une e ti, nese nuk do te shpenzonim kohe me keto dialogjet e telenovelave!


----------



## mendje-madhi

Tema qe po shkrujme nuk thote asgje ne lidhje me perjashtimet. E vetmja pergjigje e jotja eshte lidhja qe te drejton te tema e ankesave te pergjithshme dhe aty gjithashtu nuk thote asgje pse jane perjashtu @MadVampire 10 ose @lastsamuraj ose @maledict. 

E dyta po bjen ne kundershtim me veten. Nga njera ane me thua mua se e kaloj kohen me ankesa dhe nuk sjell asgje nga rrjeti dhe nga ana tjeter thu qe antaret e perjashtuar nuk benin tjeter vecse sillnin material nga rrjeti:nuts:. 

Po nejse se diskutimet me ty jane terhiq e mos e kput...humbje hohe e shkatrrim nevrash.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

:lol: Tragjikomedi!!


----------



## natedhedite

...


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Logo e forumit ka kohe qe ka avulluar , pse nuk rivendoset ?


----------



## 7t

Albano, mund ta bosh temen e hartave "sticky" po pate mundesi sepse eshte teme e rendesishme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450797


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

U kry! kay:


----------



## doctorx

Ca ndodh kur i ben report nje postimi qe e konsideron ne shkelje me rregullat e forumit?
Kujt adm i vete ky report dhe kush e vlereson pretendimin tim, adiministratori i atij nenforumi?


----------



## Dorado.

^^ I shkon modetatoreve te forumit, perpara Albanit (mund ti shkruash edhe me PM) dhe nese nuk mundet ai jane modet e tjere qe marrin ne vleresim shkeljen e pretenduar sipas rregullores se forumit.


----------



## 7t

Albano, mund ta ndryshosh titullin e kesaj teme http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477761 ne *Supreme Court & School of Magistrates | Gjykata e Lartë dhe Shkolla e Magjistraturës*


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

kay:


----------



## doctorx

Si mund ta bej deactivate/delete accauntin se spo e gjej dot?


----------



## Ermir

Nuk mundesh. Thjesht mos hyr me ne forum.


----------



## rene1234

doctorx said:


> Si mund ta bej deactivate/delete accauntin se spo e gjej dot?


Po mos u be kaq i ndjeshem o doctorx, thjesht injoro personat me te cilat nuk do te flasesh dhe kaq


----------



## Ermir

I ka ngelur hatri se i shava Fierin


----------



## gjergjkastrioti

Ore cuna ku perfundoi ajo tema *Albania one photo per post* dhe ajo e* Kosoves* tek *General Photography* ???


----------



## mabuse

hi...love new roads in squiperia!

best place for some questiojs about your country for non albanian speakers?

thanks


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Hello *mabuse*,

if travel information / itineraries is what you are looking for, you can post every question or issue in this thread: *Informacione / Itenerare Udhëtimi | Travel Information / Itineraries*

Else, if your questions are adressed to Architecture & Urban developement issues you can post them in the adequate thread within the *Architecture Projects and Urban Development News *category. 

Regards, 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738562


----------



## mabuse

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Hello *mabuse*,
> 
> if travel information / itineraries is what you are looking for, you can post every question or issue in this thread: *Informacione / Itenerare Udhëtimi | Travel Information / Itineraries*
> 
> Else, if your questions are adressed to Architecture & Urban developement issues you can post them in the adequate thread within the *Architecture Projects and Urban Development News *category.
> 
> Regards,
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738562


Nice, thanks.

Guess both issues are helpfull. Interested in traveling and also general stuff, like economic development, and the long etc, etc..! :lol:

Best regards for you too, gracias amigo!


----------



## 7t

Albano, do ishte mire ta ndryshoje titullin e temes se projektit te Pazarit te ri te forumi i Tirones ne: *Pazari i ri | New market*


----------



## 7t

Dhe nji ndryshim tjeter. Ket postimin ketu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131256233&highlight=olimpik#post131256233 mund ta ndash si teme me vete me titullin *Parku Olimpik | Olympic Park* sepse eshte projekt i rendesishem.


----------



## ntom

Pse nuk eshte e lshume forma mobile per pajisje mobile ne forumin shqiptar? Shumica absolute e forumeve ishin edhe ne forme mobile.


----------



## Festin

ntom said:


> Pse nuk eshte e lshume forma mobile per pajisje mobile ne forumin shqiptar? Shumica absolute e forumeve ishin edhe ne forme mobile.


Shum pyetje e mire, sa po e shikova dhe po hapet faqja ne form te "desktop(tavolines)".

Do te shtroj pyetjen ne pjesen e forumit per ankesa, "About the Forum", qe esht ne fund te faqes e pare.


----------



## Dyrrachium

Faqja e Peshkopise dhe e Bajram Currit duhet te ndryshohet ne Diber dhe Tropoje. Sipas emertimit te bashkive te reja.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134975116#post134975116

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529304&page=4


----------



## doctorx

Si behet qe te postosh linkun e dika dhe ne vend te linkut origjinal te shkruash nje fjale? 
Psh nqs shkruej "ketu" ai qe klikon ti dali linku qe une kam postuar? Se di nqs isha i qarte :lol:


----------



## Dorado.

^^ Ishe i qarte mjaftueshem.










Ja shembulli poshte: kliko *Ketu*


----------



## doctorx

Flm


----------



## Ermir

Propozoj qe temes Forcat e Armatosura te Republikes se Shqiperise ti ndryshohet emri ne Galeria Personale e Zotni Barutit


----------



## Elianto

Kulla TID pas perurimit nuk mund te jete akoma work in progress, sic thote titulli...


----------



## Be5-4rt

Elianto said:


> Kulla TID pas perurimit nuk mund te jete akoma work in progress, sic thote titulli...


Cit: *Nard Ndoka*


----------



## Elianto

Be5-4rt said:


> Cit: *Nard Ndoka*


Po une jam, me zbulove


----------



## L1nk1g

Ne c'pike eshte situata e moderatorit te dyte?


----------



## doctorx

Si mu duk per nje fraksion ajo ne c'pike :lol:


----------



## losi101

Jam krenar qe jam pjes e ktij forumi


----------



## Festin

Zwanse said:


> po presin qe t'u them une po.


^^



L1nk1g said:


> Ne c'pike eshte situata e moderatorit te dyte?


----------



## Dorado.

Si ka mundesi qe RolexAL ka kater vjete qe nuk eshte aktiv ne forum dhe gjithsesi tani e kane perjashtuar.


----------



## 7t

Ato titujt e temave te zgjedhjeve do dukeshin me mire me titujt *[RKS] Zgjedhjet 2017* dhe *[AL] Zgjedhjet 2017*


----------



## 7t

Titullin e temes se projekteve te Bajram Currit duhet ta ndryshoni ne TROPOJË qe eshte dhe emri zyrtar i bashkise.


----------



## Festin

*Politika ne forum*

Per te gjith anetaret te ketij forumi.
Per arsye te ndryshme ka nje kohe qe nuk shofim postime rreth projekteve te ndryshme. 
Por ne shum tema te ndryshme po flitet shum per politik dhe sipas meje, esht ka e ule nivelin e ketij forumi. Hajgaret apo shakajt jan mire se ardhur, por debatet rreth partit apo njerzet te ndryshme faqe mbas faqe nuk po sjell asgje te mire.

Tashti nuk di cfare mendojn shumica ketu, por une personalisht kisha propozu qe te ulet llafi per politik dhe te flasim ma shum per projekte. 

Cfare mendoni njerz?


----------



## Kumanovari

Kishte qen mire qe 

Hekurudhat
Railway Network.

te ndryshohet ne Transporti publik.


----------



## aldomorning

Kumanovari said:


> Kishte qen mire qe
> 
> Hekurudhat
> Railway Network.
> 
> te ndryshohet ne Transporti publik.


Ngaterrohen sh tema pastaj.


----------



## aldomorning

Do propozoja qe te 'Arkitektura dhe Planifikimi Urban' te kishim nje kategori te ndare per stadiumet,komplekset sportive apo fushat dhe temen ku bejne pjese tjua linim vetem projekteve nga qytetet.


----------



## Battlefield

O *Drenicaku*, prej qe je bo Moderator dicka na ke hup krejt.


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI




----------



## Be5-4rt

Di gje njeri pse nuk me del me kjo menuja?


----------



## doctorx

^^ Pytje me vend :lol:


----------



## Ermir

Eshte problem per te tere.

Administratoret e rinj kane prioritet monetizimin e _websitit_. Perpiqen te fusin reklama ne çdo skute, duke demtuar disa funksione te programit te forumit.

Test


----------



## aldomorning

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/usercp.php

Per ndihme


----------



## albanni

Djem, sot forumi dikund po me del italisht, dikund spanjollisht edhe dikund anglisht. 
A e keni edhe ju kete problem?


----------



## Ermir

Italisht? Deshe te thoshe portugalisht.

Shko ne cepin e majte ne fund te faqes dhe zgjidh anglishten nga "drop down menu".


----------



## Dorado.

Perse u perjashtua *mendje-madhi*?.


----------



## Be5-4rt

Per fjalor te papershtatshem, besoj. Tek temat e infrastruktures rrugore i kaloj caqet e etikes me antar te tjere


----------



## Ermir

lol, ku perfundoi devolli? Nick i ri?


----------



## Be5-4rt

Mjafton te shohesh te “rinjt” qe duken te jene njohes te mire te temave dhe i gjen te gjith.


----------



## Elianto

Me falni por ka 2 jave qe nuk me del seksioni "Shkurt dhe Shqip", kurse te pjeset e tjera mund te komentoj normalisht. I shkruajta dy admin-ëve por nuk jane pergjigjur, ose nuk i ka shkuar mesazhi. Po përfitoj nga rasti ta bëj këtu kërkesën, mund ta rregulloni këtë problem?


----------



## Ermir

^^Ke marre ndonje denim kohet e fundit? Seksionet e Albanologjise e Fotografise arrin ti shikoshe?


----------



## Elianto

Jo nuk besoj te jem denuar. Nuk i shoh as ato pjese, Ermir.


----------



## Dorado.

^^ Pyet ketu per problemin qe ke https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812483&page=64


----------



## Ermir

Elianto said:


> Jo nuk besoj te jem denuar. Nuk i shoh as ato pjese, Ermir.


Te zgjidh gje ky butoni ne kete foto?


----------



## Dorado.

Capital T said:


> E kan prish krejt, nuk merret ma vesht gja. Para ka qen ma i ngadaltë por te pakten ishte me i thjesht në përdorim. Po nuk e sistemuan unë do largohem


Kliko mbi foton e profilit qe te shfaqen opsionet; Following te tregon te gjitha postimet e fundit ne sekuence kohore ne faqet ku je subscribe ndersa Alerts postimin e fundit ne njeren nga temat. Kjo ta thjeshton pak ndjekjen e forumit.


----------



## Ermir

Kush deshiron mund te instaloje stylish per shfletuse si Chrome apo Firefox e te zgjedhe nje prej temave ketu poshte, qe mundohen te gjejne nje kompromis midis pamjes se forumit te vjeter dhe funksioneve te ketij te riut









Skyscrapercity Themes, Skins & Backgrounds


Endless themes and skins for Skyscrapercity: dark modes, super heroes, sports, movies and more on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org


----------



## Capital T

Faleminderit Ermir, unë e shkarkova dhe tani po që ka lezet.


----------



## Ermir

Perveç atij jane disa te tjere qe mund te provosh.


----------



## Ermir

Mund te insalohen disa prej tyre dhe ate aktivizoni ate qe deshironi, kur te doni, sipas çelesave


----------



## Capital T

forumi i vjeter kishte si opsion versionin per telefonin, tek ky a esht prap ky opsion?


----------



## Lorddd

Xenforo ne fakt eshte teper praktik dhe eshte nder me te miret sot pr sot per forume. Por pamjen (style) qe keta kane zgjedhur eshte skandaloze. E kane bere shume te komplikuar, reklama gjithandej, dhe me sa shikoj jan fokusuar me shume te biznesi dhe nuk i intereson me per antaret.

Vafshin ne djall!!!


----------



## Be5-4rt

Kam vene re qe app-i i forumit ka shume probleme dhe nje nder to eshte kur te tjeret publikonjne linqe nga Facebook ose te rrjete te tjera, ku edhe pse nuk e hap sic hapet ne kompjuter, vete linku ku ti klikon te del sikur postimi eshte eliminuar nga FB ose ka probleme te tjera. E vetmja menyre per ta pare nga smartphone ishte te klikoje tek tre pikat dhe te zgjidhje "Web View". Besoj se i ndodh te gjithve!?

Megjithate sot arrita ta zgjidh sepse kuptova qe app-i perdor nje browser te vetin dhe jo browersin qe ne perdorim ne smartphone, qofte Chrome, Edge, Mozilla apo ndonje tjeter. Per ta rregulluar mjafton te dilni ne faqen kryesore te app-it dhe te klikoni tek tre vizat qe jane siper ne te majte te telefonit... me pas klikoni Settings dhe aty eshte nje opsion "Do Not Use In-app Browser" qe duhet te aktivizohet. Automatikisht app-i nuk perdor mo browersin e vet por perdor ate qe ti ke zgjedh si standart ne smartphone. Une prsh perdor DuckDuckGo qe per mua eshte shume here me mire se tjerat sepse bllokon reklamat.

Uroj tju hyj ne pune!


----------



## ntom

Unë e përdori forumin direkt nga shfletuesi në telefon. I ka të gjitha funksionet. Ni aplikacion ma pak 😀.


----------



## Kumanovari

Ne Fotografi eshte mir qe te shkruhet edhe ne anglisht "Albania" te Shqiperia.


----------



## Kumanovari

Kumanovari said:


> Ne Fotografi eshte mir qe te shkruhet edhe ne anglisht "Albania" te Shqiperia.


sidomos tani


----------



## Kumanovari

Dhe 








 [AL] Hotele dhe Restorante | Hotels and Restaurants


Nirvana Resort & Spa te Mbikalimi i Fushë-Krujës




www.skyscrapercity.com












[RKS] Turizmi dhe Kultura | Tourism and Culture


Here are Brana Vladisavljevic's from Lonely Planet experiences during Adventure Travel Trade Association's in Kosovo: Hedhjani ni sy, artikull interesant :) Road trip: catching up with Kosovo




www.skyscrapercity.com












Udhëtim në Shqipëri | Travelling in Albania


Tirana , Albania Tirana is the capital of Albania, and the biggest city of the country.It has a population of around 750.000 people and is the industrial , political and cultural center of the country. Its architecture bears considerable influence of Italian as well as Turkish monuments...




www.skyscrapercity.com





te levizen tek Turizmi.


----------



## kuad

Unë kam një pyetje: Ka mundësi të bësh një temë "unfollow" që mos ta nxjerrë kur të ketë postime të reja?


----------

